#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-01
<TheMuso> c
<bddebian> Happy New Year!
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-02
<marnanel> ding dong, gnome cvs is dead
* marnanel dances
<Laibsch> bug 47274
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47274 in aptitude "automatically installed package is not deinstalled" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47274
<Laibsch> aite
<Laibsch> good nite.
<Seveas> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Seveas> <doko> rodarvus: see bug #64726
<Seveas> bug 64726
<Seveas> bug 64726
<Seveas> bug 64726
<Seveas> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Seveas> bug 64726
<Seveas> ERROR 2007-01-02T13:42:30 Uncaught exception in _callRegexp:
<Seveas> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Seveas>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/supybot/callbacks.py", line 1332, in _callRegexp
<Seveas>     method(irc, msg, m)
<Seveas>   File "/home/dennis/ubugtu/plugins/Bugtracker/plugin.py", line 307, in bugSnarfer
<Seveas>     report = self.get_bug(tracker,bugid,self.registryValue('showassignee', msg.args[0] ))
<Seveas>   File "/home/dennis/ubugtu/plugins/Bugtracker/plugin.py", line 375, in get_bug
<Seveas>     (bid, product, title, severity, status, assignee, url) = r
<Seveas> ValueError: need more than 6 values to unpack
<Seveas> ERROR 2007-01-02T13:42:30 Exception id: 0x18f79
<Seveas> damn, sorry :/
<Hobbsee> !paste | Seveas :P
<ubotu> Seveas :P: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> bug 64726
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64726 in Ubuntu "gcc broken with edgy (dup-of: 64729)" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64726
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64729 in gcc-defaults "gcc broken with edgy" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64729
<Seveas> fi0r3d
<tsmithe> what do i do about a bug that complains that there isn't such-and-such a package in Ubuntu? should i reject it and leave a comment saying it needs packaging
<tsmithe> (it's not in debian)
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: yeah.  with the MOTU page on requesting packages
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> hmm is bug 77582 in xorg or acpi-support?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77582 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  X Server Loads then Halts after resume from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77582
<Shadow42> Hey, does anyone know what should be done with bug 77383?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77383 in vnc4 "vnc4 authentication bypass" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77383
<bddebian> Boo
* Shadow42 runs
<giskard> ciao
* dthacker waves
* marnanel waves
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-03
<bddebian> Boo
<nixternal> Heya
<bddebian> I'm soo confused :)
<nixternal> hehe
<TLE> Hey everybody. I'm trying to triage bug 72379. It should be really easy to confirm but I need a 64 bit installation to do it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72379 in openoffice.org "Can't drag cells in OpenOffice.org Calc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72379
<TLE> The bug is reported on a 64 bit edgy, the first time on an upgraded version from dapper and the second time installed from an alternate cd.
<TLE> So it would be nice to test it with one of those options, but also just on a regular 64 edgy install.
<TLE> So does anybody have like 2 minutes to spare ?
<somerville32> I'm 32bit, sorry
<TLE> Oh by the way I have a question. Can I have a bug assigned to med even though I'm not yet in the QA team ?
<TLE> Oh never mind that, I just couldn't fint the function. It's all good now
<Kamping_Kaiser> is debootstrap only working with ubuntu a bug or a feature?
<lifeless> wrong channel
<lifeless> thats a question for -devel or -motu
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, i'll try -motu, thanks
<giskard> ciao
<Hobbsee> palski: ping?
<palski> Hobbsee: pong :)
<Hobbsee> palski: heya.  youv'e got some patches on u-u-s that were incorrect, that you were going to fix.  have you done so yet?  :)
<palski> hmmm, what patches?
<Hobbsee> palski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kopete/+bug/68442 for one
<palski> was that incorrect?
<Hobbsee> yeah, you're patching the source directly
<palski> there was no patching system in that package
<Hobbsee> add it
<palski> well someone said that it should not be added
<Hobbsee> not for a previous release, no
<Hobbsee> but for the next ones...
<Hobbsee> palski: was that the "dont change the build system for a stable release" discussion?
<palski> Hobbsee: no, I added a patching system to some package (dont remember which) and somebody said I have to remove. Then I asked about this ubuntu open week and answer was that I should not add any patching system if the fix is simple.
<Hobbsee> hrm...
* Hobbsee wonders who said that, and why
<Hobbsee> i mean, once you have one patch, you tend to need another, etc
<neutrinomass> can somebody please take a look at bug 77413 and see if it was rightly marked as a dupe ?
<Hobbsee> bug 77413
<Hobbsee> Seveas: looks like Ubugtu's dead
<palski> Hobbsee: it was pitti who said that
<palski> 20:36 < pitti> palski: if it's an one-line patch, the delta for the patch system would be much bigger than the patch itself
<palski> 20:36 < pitti> i. e. harder to merge with Debian
<palski> 20:36 < pitti> palski: but if there are more patches, or a larger one, then adding the three lines to debian/rules (plus the buid depdendency) can't hurt
<Hobbsee> right, true
<Hobbsee> it would...but i'd still consider it easier than modifying the source, then having to merge that....
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: that shouldnt be a dupe
* Hobbsee undupes it
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Thanks a lot... I was a bit reluctant to do that given it's my bug in the first place :)
<Hobbsee> palski: have you sent that to the kopete-meanwhile guy?
<Hobbsee> palski: my main concern is that that will be lost in merging, most likely
<Hobbsee> where a patch is harder to miss
<palski> Hobbsee: probably I haven't :(
<Hobbsee> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<palski> Hobbsee: now I have
<Hobbsee> palski: :)
<dthacker> bug #77768
<dthacker> Hi.  I'm leaning towards rejecting 77768 as a feature request.  Would someone take a peek and see if they agree?
<neutrinomass> dthacker: Why do you want to reject it? Looks like a reasonable request ...
<neutrinomass> dthacker: Unless you meant "tell the user to write a spec" .... a spec is probably not ideal for this as this concerns upstream stuff, not ubuntu-specific.... imho this should be forwarded to upstream beagle developers ...
<dthacker> I ask because I'm new.  What criteria do you use to decide when a request should pass through?
<dthacker> Should I ask him to open a bug upstream as well?
<neutrinomass> dthacker: Well, generally it goes like: If this is something that is related to Ubuntu and not the upstream software, write a spec (this is usually the case when many upstream packages are affected in a similar way, when new software has to be written etc.). If it is a feature request about a specific package, then unless it's a  totally unreasonable request , let the upstream developers decide.
* dthacker nods
<neutrinomass> dthacker: It would be better if you would forward it upstream (what's the point of users filing bugs in launchpad if we then have them report bugs upstream as well)..... if you can't be bothered, I'll do that for you :p
<dthacker> no problem, I can get it forwarded.
<neutrinomass> dthacker: Great!
<palski> Hobbsee: and now the fix is in upstream developer source tree :)
<Hobbsee> palski: woot :)  going to package the new version?
<palski> He didn't say that
<dthacker> neutrinomass: ping
<neutrinomass> dthacker: at your service :-)
<dthacker> I'm not sure how to fill in the "Add affected product to bug" section. Do I use the latest beagle in Feisty or what was in Edgy or .....?
<neutrinomass> dthacker: In upstream bugzilla ?
<dthacker> no, on malone.   I've opened http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392307 on upstream bugzilla already
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 392307 in General "Beagle should not store indexes in users home directory" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<neutrinomass> ahh ok
<neutrinomass> "also affects upstream" -> product: beagle -> <add the link there>
<neutrinomass> usually you don't need to enter the 'product' but in this case beagle apparently has not been registered with LP
<dthacker> I'm getting the error the LP does not know beagle.  Is that ok?
<neutrinomass> dthacker: yeah, I guess so...
<ogra> are you at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug ? or whgere do you try to file it ?
<ogra> beagle surely has a sourcepackage in ubuntu and thus should be foiund there
<neutrinomass> ogra: adding an upstream task for beagle, which hasn't been registered with kp
<ogra> *found
<neutrinomass> *lp
<ogra> right, first file an ubuntu bug and then add the task
<ogra> (and connect it to an upstream bug or whatever you want)
<dthacker> ah, there it is (via search) and I've attached correctly.
<neutrinomass> dthacker: yep, it's ok :) well done !
<dthacker> tnx
<Hobbsee> hey ogra
<dthacker> neutrinomass and ogra: tnx for your help
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> boo
<ogra> bee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77843 in hotkey-setup (main) "hotkeys not working on Samsung P10 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77844 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig-restore.py can crash kde login with ZeroDivisionError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77847 in linux-meta (main) "kernel 2.6.20-3.4 not bootable on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77849 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "acx driver in feisty doesn't support wireless extensions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69041 in beagle (main) "Beagle: German translation incomplete" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77850 in Ubuntu "Random White-Out after a few minutes of use (Feisty Herd 1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77852 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "No desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77851 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "crash when typing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77851
<yuriy> ping sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75408 in gdm (main) "Stopping GDM - Could spy the root password" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76361 in Ubuntu "KDE minipager not saving settings " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77854 in hal (main) "Feiya DAP not recognized as DAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77855 in silky (universe) "silky does not respond" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77855
<Seveas> sfllaw, this time backlog won't be displayed in the channel - launchpad broke ubugtu
<Seveas> but new bug reports are flowing in again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77857 in Ubuntu "no floppy in the drive crashed installer (grub-install fd0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77858 in foff (universe) "Crash when changing to folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77859 in firefox (main) "Firefox: saved passwords causes crash with Mailman admin page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77860 in Ubuntu "no updates  no repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77861 in kdesvn (universe) "libsvnqt2 is not in the repository, but kdesvn depends on it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77862 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "program crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77863 in ubiquity "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77864 in Ubuntu "theme crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77865 in gcc-4.1 (main) "-nostdlib should imply -fno-stack-protector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77866 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: scheduling while atomic: hald-addon-stor/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77866
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> looks like a bug I've had.
<Nafallo> have even
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77867 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ACPI: EC: evaluating _Q09 spam in dmesg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77868 in Ubuntu "QTDIR not set properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77868
<sfllaw> Seveas: Hurray!
<sfllaw> Seveas: Thanks for your update.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77869 in Ubuntu "no menu icon for basket application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77870 in gnash (universe) "GNASH SEGFAULT in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77871 in Ubuntu "[Sync request] Sync sonata from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77872 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crash (on_button_reportbug_clicked)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77873 in speedcrunch (main) "Speedcrunch segfault after equal, backspace, evaluate, operator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77874 in frozen-bubble (universe) "After Update, Program Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77875 in kdeadmin (main) "ksysv "start at boot" does not know about rcS.d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77876 in python2.4 (main) "Python 2.4 crash when run Bittornado" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77879 in glibc (main) "iconv man page is not formatted properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77881 in samba (main) "Samba 3.023d installs on Feisty, but NO smbmount no smbclient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77881
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77884 in apt-listbugs (universe) "Too many bug reports make apt-listbugs exit badly, prevents any updates" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77884
<Shadow42> Hey, it works!
<Shadow42> Oh, that's a funny one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77885 in sysv-rc-conf (universe) "Minor: sysv-rc-conf inconsistency displaying rcS.d or not" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77890 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ubuntu fails to start unless sis5513 module is blacklisted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77307 in hplip (main) "hp-setup fails with setupform import" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77886 in nautilus (main) "Using a keybinding for nautilus --no-desktop has unexpected behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77887 in wammu (universe) "SE T610 -- crash by using SMS upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77888 in greasemonkey (universe) "Redundant package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77889 in kdegames (main) "knetwalk crashes at the end of the game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77891 in kdebase (main) "Kcontrol doesn't open the system services module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77893 in Ubuntu "Microphone not working on intel sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77894 in Ubuntu "wbsd doesn't detect SD card on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77895 in ubiquity (main) "Grubinstaller crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73428 in kdelibs (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_kdeinit.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77897 in linux-meta (main) "/usr/src/linux symlink missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77897
<bddebian> Boo
<Shadow42> Aa!
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday
<bddebian> Heh, heya Shadow42, Kamping_Kaiser
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77898 in Ubuntu "Edgy PPC when time is grossly incorrect system does not function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77898
<Kamping_Kaiser> isnt that for any unix....?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77903 in cfengine (universe) "Please remove cfengine from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77902 in ruby-defaults (main) "ruby objects randomly become fixnums" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77892 in language-support-de (main) "depends on openoffice.org-l10n-de which conflicts with openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.4.1) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63199 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu web site should list vendors with Ubuntu-preinstalled laptops (dup-of: 63192)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77904 in gnome-app-install (main) "Add/Remove Applications crashed after trying to install a program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77905 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when opening a tab that caused a number of fd:// errors popping up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77906 in linux-meta (main) "Crash on accessing ESPN web site with Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77906
<Nafallo> ehh
<Nafallo> how can that be linux-metas fault? :-)
<Hobbsee> wrong place, i'll bet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77907 in bibletime (universe) "No drop down on Book control." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77907
<dthacker> Hi,  Is the ubuntu-bugsquad mailing list an appropriate place to ask a question about triaging?
<somerville32> Just ask here :)
<Hobbsee> dthacker: sure, or here
<dthacker> If upstream says wontfix, should I reject or resolve?
<lifeless> "It depends"
<lifeless> its really a case by case thing
<lifeless> sometimes we will fix it ourselves and carry a patch
<lifeless> sometimes we'll accept the upstreams point and follow suite - in which case reject.
<dthacker> since this was more feature request than bug,  I will reject
<lifeless> what bug # is it ?
<dthacker> ubugtu: bug 77768
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77768 in beagle "should not store indexes in ~" [Unknown,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77768
<dthacker> hah, I was beaten to it
<lifeless> I'll be thats wasabi :)
<dthacker> what a learning experience
<dthacker> oh well, if wasn't doing anything I wouldn't make mistakes, right?
<somerville32> :] 
<dthacker> ubugtu: bug 51502
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51502 in util-linux "hardware clock overrides time set by ntpdate on boot" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51502
<dthacker> Based on more info, I'm ready to confirm this.  Do I remove myself as owner?
<Hobbsee> dthacker: as owner?
<dthacker> assignee, sorry.  more coffee!
<dthacker> Hobbsee: I'm not going to fix it, so I should no longer be assignee, correct?
<Hobbsee> dthacker: yes.  why were you the assignee anyway?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77909 in stardict (universe) "stardict under gnome crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77909
<dthacker> Hobbsee: The triage guide says to assign to "me" when you are setting the bug to more info
<Hobbsee> hrm, OK....
* Hobbsee didnt remember that, but had noticied it happening
<dthacker> Hobbsee: does that cause a workflow problem?
<dthacker> or is there some reason to not follow the guide?
<Hobbsee> dthacker: no.  i just saw it, and thought it was odd
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77911 in Ubuntu "Sound card configuration is a complete mess" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77912 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes when trying to fetch info for ICQ contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77913 in opencv (universe) "cvSetIdentity problem in 0.9.7 fixed in 1.0.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77915 in anjuta (universe) "[feisty]  anjuta some plugins cannot be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77916 in xen-tools (universe) "xen-image-create fails to boot image." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77917 in xchat-systray (universe) "[feisty]  xchat-systray spawns 2 systray icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77917
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77919 in apt (main) "[feisty]  apt removes openoffice if trying to install openoffice-help-x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77920 in Ubuntu "GEdit freezes on open when launched with (gk)sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77921 in xchat (universe) "xchat has two systray icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77922 in initramfs-tools (main) "After upgrading from breezy, the system will not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77923 in Ubuntu "NTP synchronization triggered by if-up.d in Ubuntu-Server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77924 in gnome-keyring (main) "Nautilus won't remember passwords for samba shares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77926 in libapache-mod-auth-mysql (main) "libapache2-mod-auth-mysql depends on apache2-common in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77927 in lincity-ng (universe) "Lincity Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76393 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig-restore crash" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77928 in Ubuntu "xorg handling of "special" keys inconsistant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77929 in Ubuntu "usb.ids instaled in several copies to the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77930 in beagle (main) "beagled crashes on startup (0.2.9-1ubuntu3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77931 in acpid (main) "Edgy crashes when switching power supply on Asus A2500D" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77932 in kdebase (main) "On system logout all fat 32 partitions become unmounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77935 in mono (main) "mono crashed when i turned on the pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77934 in cssed (universe) "using padding (all) dialog box - program crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77936 in python-defaults (main) "var/crash/_usr_bin_python.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77937 in nautilus (main) "CD with UDFS aren't readable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77938 in firefox (main) "Segmentation fault after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77939 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx 3d rendering fails in kernel 2.6.20-3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77940 in Ubuntu "gst-plugins-ugly0.10 crash in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77941 in firefox (main) "Segfault since upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77942 in ubiquity (main) "installing OS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77943 in openssh (main) "blacklist hosts after 3 wrong password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77944 in nautilus (main) "nautilus shows folder twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77945 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Windows key producing <Mod4><Hyper> instead of just <Mod4>" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77946 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77947 in Ubuntu "wifi lights not working on dell inspiron 6000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77948 in mesa (main) "Slow scrolling with aiglx/compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77949 in evolution (main) "I want Evolution to removed deleted mails fom server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69291 in Ubuntu "Slow boot in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69291
* dthacker hugs Ubugtu
* Ubugtu huggles dthacker
<joachim-n> what's the package for software update?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77950 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc crashes with SIGSEGV when trying to import a Cisco .pcf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77950
<joachim-n> nm, found it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77951 in firefox (main) "can't restart firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77952 in update-manager (main) "cancelling software update install causes a rescan and forgets my selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77953 in initrd-tools (universe) "Edgy (i386 desktop) install fails to boot when installed to a SCSI disk  (initrd missing aic drivers)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77953
* dthacker does the happy dance for being able to reject 49963
<Hobbsee> bug 49963
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49963 in firefox "cannot "add action" permanently when opening files " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49963
<Hobbsee> yay :D
* dthacker brandishes his teaspoon and digs back into the mountain!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76504 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashes on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77954 in sysvinit (main) "cleanup scripts confused about cleaning /var/run and /var/lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77954
<giskard> ciao
<the_mug> hello friends.
<the_mug> I keep getting this on a fresh edgy install: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /dev/shm/var.run
<dthacker> the_mug: what is your question?
<the_mug> dthacker: I kept losing my ifstate file so I had to recreate /var/run/network/* yesterday how can I tell whether my tmpfs is correctly setup.
<the_mug> I don't get the above error on my other fresh edgy install
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77957 in linux-meta (main) "GDM gets stuck at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77957
<dthacker> the_mug: that would be a support request :)  Please ask in #ubuntu or on the ubuntu forums for mailing list.  This channel is for discussing bug reports.
<dthacker> sorry that was forums or mailing list.
<bddebian> Boo
<dthacker> boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77958 in firefox (main) "incompatible themes against firefox2.0.0.1 from edgy-security" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77959 in control-center (main) "preferred application for calendar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77961 in syncropated (universe) "syncropated can not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77962 in sysvinit (main) "sendsigs calls usplash_down without checking if it exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77964 in ubiquity (main) "Should warn about insufficient disk space (automatic partitioning)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77966 in ubiquity (main) "Should warn about insufficient disk space (manual partitioning)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76450 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office shipped with Ubuntu is broken." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77968 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-4-generic package doesnt configure when installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77970 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after closing totem in a tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77971 in Ubuntu "usb flash drive not working. Lsusb hangs with no output." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77972 in initramfs-tools (main) "mkinitramfs does not bulid a xen-friendly initrd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77972
<beerockxs> against which package would I report a Xinerama bug?
<keescook> beerockxs: I'd use "xorg", that's probably reasonable, and if not, it can be changed.  :)
<beerockxs> keescook: well, the problem is that the mousecursor does not change on the secondary monitor when you hover over a link or try to drag a window around
<keescook> that may be video-driver specific...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77973 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "Crash when selecting Playlists pulldown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77974 in tar (main) "manual page outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77175 in eog (main) "eog crashes in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77174 in xine-ui (universe) "Xine-ui creates two menu entries "Xine Movie Player" on kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77303 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when Xorg color depth set to 16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77302 in ubiquity (main) "ntfsresize cannot shrink XP without leaving ~300MB of wasted disk; gparted unhelpful. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77298 in ubiquity (main) "Installer cant install GRUB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77299 in network-manager (main) "Password dialog appears on the wrong desktop when multiple users are logged on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77308 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when opening a yahoo email." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77975 in amaya (universe) "amaya crashed while opening http://www.cbc.ca" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77976 in mediawiki (universe) "mediawiki: overlaps an earlier Alias" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77976
<gnomefreak> mvo_: we cant do much with edgys apt/autoremove since its been released right?
<proppy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cvs/+bug/71089 still valid
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71089 in cvs "cvs broken on edgy live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77977 in evolution-jescs (universe) "typo in evolution-jescs-2.8.2/debian/rules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77977
<mvo_> gnomefreak: to a certain extend we can, it depends on the problem. what bug/problem do you have in mind?
<gnomefreak> mvo_: autoremove
<gnomefreak> mvo_: someone is claiming installing jokosher wants to remove all kde apps
* marnanel laughs
<gnomefreak> i see it as listing the apps to remove with autoremove (atleast i know feisty fixed this for most part.) but i have yet seen proof of it just removing them
<mvo_> gnomefreak: that line made it to #gnome-hackers. I guess I should disable the ai in autoremove ,)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77978 in ubiquity (main) "Crash before partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77978
<mvo_> gnomefreak: do we have some more data on the bug? someone to talk to how can reproduce it? it seems to be mostly happening on kubuntu system and I wonder why
<gnomefreak> mvo_: that sounds fine. i just keep getting ALOT of complaints about autoremove in edgy but i dont mind it too much :)
<gnomefreak> mvo_: this was a kubuntu system
<gnomefreak> i cant see why its only kubuntu except maybe the amount of packages?
<mvo_> gnomefreak: can you see a matter in the reports? or some bugreport that can be used as a starting point to explore the problem
<gnomefreak> i will look today for as much info i can find on it
* gnomefreak having lunch atm but almost done
<mvo_> I was suspecting that there is something wrong in the way that kubuntu-desktop is installed. if it is install as "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it brings in a load of dependencies, those dependencies will be auto-removed once kubuntu-desktop is removed for some reason
<mvo_> the other thing I have seen was people installing "kde" (a meta-package)
<mvo_> and later removing it again
<gnomefreak> true
<mvo_> but given the amount of reports, it certainly needs closer investigation :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77979 in Ubuntu "installer crashed upon installing grub on usb drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77979
<gnomefreak> only -desktop package i dont have installed is edubuntu so i cant really test with that one but i will look for some bugs with info for you to look at in the morning(afternoon for you)
<mvo_> gnomefreak: I don't want to hold you from lunch  :) let me know (irc/mail/what-you-wnat) if you find something interessting that can be used as a starting point
<mvo_> great, thanks a lot!
<gnomefreak> i have one of update-manager bugs open i cant remmber why :(
<gnomefreak> bug
<mvo_> oh? I will do some bug triage on the update-manager problems tomorrow I think
<gnomefreak> oh i looked at the logs and hp* packages were broken from what i see but hes complaining about update-manager wanting to update held back packages.
<gnomefreak> bug 75332
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75332 in update-manager "Held back packages not ignored" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75332
<gnomefreak> maybe you can make heads or tails of what he means. from the logs the erlang package installed fine
<mvo_> gnomefreak: thanks, I think I have a idea where to start looking
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> thank you for your time ill be back later after lunch
<mvo_> thank you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71442 in ubiquity (main) "partman exited with code 10" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71442
<gnomefreak> mvo_: if you run out of things to do bug 75068 is one of the autoremove bugs that i happen to have sitting here at desk
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75068 in apt "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77980 in mtop (universe) "A package failed to install (apt, dpkg)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77981 in nedit (universe) "nedit crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77983 in Ubuntu "$LANG is defined in 2 places: /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77984 in gdm (main) "Changing display brightness kills GDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77985 in gaim (main) "reading error, closes unexpecded at start or after a while. Sometimes i can be loggen in with one account and the other crashes, sometimes neither." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77986 in kdebase (main) "stopping kdm leaves the Virtual Terminals invisible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77987 in Ubuntu "Missing links in Edgy 64 /usr/lib32 - easy to fix. (please fix on Feisty!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77988 in Ubuntu "no sound after Kubuntu/Ubuntu switching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77989 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "[Edgy]  themes incompatible with firefox 2.0.0.1 after security update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77990 in gnome-mount (main) "[feisty]  cdrom double entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77991 in gdm (main) "user security compromised when switching users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77992 in python-defaults (main) "PyAlaMode crashes if view ingredients of numpy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77993 in kdenetwork "kget crashes after pausing files in Edgy" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77616 in firefox (main) "FF crashed when trying to download from NFL.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77172 in hplip (main) "hp-makeuri reports "error: Unable to connect to hpiod." while the printer is powered up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77301 in beryl-manager "When I log in, it doesn't load the desktop anymore" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77698 in firefox (main) "crashefor no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77300 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom driver is far from adequate on Volito2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77994 in gnutls13 (main) "libgnutls13 should Provides: libgnutls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77995 in kdebase (main) "Konsole "Tip of the day" sometimes forgets it's settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77997 in iptables (main) "IPtables blocking unintentional ICMP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77997
<localverb> Hi
<localverb> I need your help
<localverb> I get this message in the add/remove menu in ubuntu 6.10
<localverb> PROGRAM_NAME cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<localverb> This is written under almost all the applications in the menu
<localverb> I updated my system and I also googled it....but no use
<localverb> what's the solution ?
<localverb> and thanks in advance
<localverb> Hello?
<localverb> guys anybody please help!
<localverb> :(
<stgraber> looks like you are trying to install a software for a different architecture
<localverb> no
<stgraber> did you try installing one of those softwares directly from command line ?
<localverb> it's under all programs
<localverb> it is impossible for it to be under all programs
<localverb> for example Azureus should run on this CPU I am sure
<localverb> no
<stgraber> yes, but maybe you are using a mirror that only provides packages for amd64, ppc or whatever
<stgraber> and then doesn't have the i386 ones
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77998 in firefox (main) "Application Quits on specific URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77998
<localverb> How can I know mate?
<stgraber> well, try : sudo apt-get install <the package name>
<stgraber> where <the package name> is one of the software you see with that message
<localverb> sudo apt-get install Azureus
<localverb> for example ?
<stgraber> azureus
<stgraber> but yes
<stgraber> sudo apt-get install azureus
<localverb> ok
<localverb> I will try it rightaway
<localverb> Thank for taking the time and trouble to help me  stgraber :)
<stgraber> no problem :)
<localverb> I get this :
<localverb> Password:
<localverb> Reading package lists... Done
<localverb> Building dependency tree
<localverb> Reading state information... Done
<localverb> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<stgraber> hmm
<stgraber> ok, so go to : System -> Administration -> Software sources
<localverb> ok I am there
<stgraber> check : universe, multiverse, restricted and main
<stgraber> for example azureus is in universe
<stgraber> so if universe isn't checked you won't be able to install it
<localverb> they are all checked except multiverse
<stgraber> ok, that's really weird ...
<stgraber> could you paste the content of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<localverb> yeah
<localverb> I've googled it and it appeared to be a gnome bug and the solution was to update
<localverb> I updated but it still exist
<localverb> ok
<localverb> Which syntax should I choose?
<localverb> and what's next when I paste it?
<stgraber> give me the url plz
<stgraber> syntax choose text
<localverb> ok
<localverb> Here it is:
<localverb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/476/
<stgraber> it looks good
<stgraber> try : sudo apt-get update
<localverb> ok
<stgraber> and tell me if there is an error
<localverb> ok
<stgraber> (but as your sources.list looks correct it shouldn't)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77999 in gnucash (universe) "MDL currency absent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77999
<localverb> it doesn't give any errors
<localverb> but there is a line that says:
<localverb> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<stgraber> hmm
<stgraber> can you paste the result of the apt-get update to paste.ubuntu-nl.org as well
<localverb> right away
<localverb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/478/
<stgraber> ok, is the "Source code" case checked in the Software Sources ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78000 in mc (universe) "mc crashed while ftp connection was running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78000
<localverb> it was checked with a " - "
<localverb> I unchecked it and checked it again and it became a check mark
<stgraber> ok, uncheck it
<localverb> ok
<localverb> it's unchecked now
<stgraber> it appears that's your current problem, the sources aren't available on the mirror or there is a bug there
<stgraber> sudo apt-get update
<stgraber> again
<localverb> ok
<stgraber> and check if the errors are gone
<localverb> it seems similar to the previous result
<stgraber> hmm, do : sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<localverb> ok it's opened
<localverb> but it's empty !
<stgraber> indeed, I did a mistake :)
<stgraber> close it and do : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<localverb> ok
<localverb> now it's not :)
<localverb> it's open now
<stgraber> ok, do you have uncommented deb-src lines ?
<localverb> No, they are all commented
<stgraber> ok, I'll write a small sources.list that should work for you, maybe that's just you local mirror that's buggy
<localverb> Maybe
<localverb> I  already heat the internet in my country :)
<localverb> sorry
<localverb> hate*
<localverb> no heat :)
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/480/
<stgraber> put that instead of your current sources.list content
<stgraber> that's from the main Ubuntu mirror so it should work
<localverb> ok
<localverb> I hope so :)
<stgraber> then another : sudo apt-get update :)
<localverb> OK should I replace all the previous content?
<stgraber> yep
<localverb> ok
<localverb> it is downloading
<localverb> it seems to work
<localverb> but I also get that line that says:
<localverb> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<localverb> but I am sure it is different from the previous attempt , because it took sometime to download
<localverb> can I try : sudo apt-get install azureus
<stgraber> copy/paste the errors to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<localverb> ok
<stgraber> you can try apt-get install azureus but I doubt it will work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78002 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: scheduling while atomic: fsck/0x20000000/5262" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78002
<gnomefreak> localverb: feisty?
<stgraber> edgy
<localverb> yeah edgy
<gnomefreak> try changing the mirror you use instead of archive.ubuntu.com use gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<localverb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/484/
<gnomefreak> the uk mirrors werent working this morning so i changed it and it worked
<localverb> stgraber changed them for me
<localverb> and I got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/484/
<gnomefreak> try using de
<stgraber> localverb: try changing them from archive.ubuntu.com to gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> its almost always working
<stgraber> gnomefreak: he was using sa.archive.ubuntu.com but they look to be the same as archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> i know gb is working right now
<localverb> ok
<localverb> I will try
<gnomefreak> they may be
<stgraber> he has problem like that : Failed to fetch http://sa.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<localverb> I've been with this bug a while
<localverb> it spoiled my edgy experience :(
<stgraber> any difference with gb.archive.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com ?
<localverb> just a sec
<localverb> my connection is a little bit slow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78003 in widelands (universe) "crash during tut 1 level" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78004 in ubiquity (main) "installer fails to launch in Feisty Herd 1 on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78004
<localverb> all it returns is "could not resolve gb.ubuntu......."
<stgraber> gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> not gb.ubuntu.com
<localverb> :)
<localverb> Sorry
<localverb> I will do it now
<localverb> Err http://sa.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<localverb>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<localverb> but not finished yet
<localverb> Err http://sa.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<stgraber> but why a sa.archive.ubuntu.com line ?
<stgraber> do you still have some sa.archive.ubuntu.com lines in your sources.list ?
<localverb> I don't know why it still insists on this mirrir although I am sure I changed it
<localverb> the output is mixed
<localverb> some URLs are gb and little are sa
<localverb> but the sources.list file contains only gb
<stgraber> weird
<stgraber> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*edgy*
<stgraber> it'll clean the lists cache of apt
<localverb> Yeah
<localverb> If only I had a fast connection I could have reomte desktop :(
<localverb> ok
<localverb> ok
<stgraber> then try a new : sudo apt-get update
<localverb> ok
<localverb> I canceled it
<localverb> it still contains sa
<localverb> Man! this sa is killing me. Why doesn't it die!
<localverb> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<localverb> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<localverb> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<localverb> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<localverb> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<localverb> This is what I have in sources.list
<stgraber> is your computer directly reachable from the net or behind a nat ?
<localverb> yes it is behind a NAT
<localverb> behind a modem/router at the same time
<localverb> adsl modem
<davmor2> localverb: what can you ping
<localverb> sorry ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78005 in qpsmtpd (universe) "[SRU]  request: dapper:qpsmtpd fix for bug #72602" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78006 in beagle (main) "/etc/cron.daily/beagle-crawl-system fails to work because of "set -e"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78006
<davmor2> try : ping 192.168.1.1 or whatever your router is
<davmor2> then try http://www.google.com
<localverb> ok
<localverb> I tried google
<localverb> but it's no use
<davmor2> what about your router?
<localverb> I am pinging my modem and it's properly reachable
<localverb> it's speedtouch 585i
<stgraber> localverb: can you read my private messages ? (I turned my un-registered restriction off but don't know if that works)
<localverb> yeah I can read it
<davmor2> is your machine in the router dmz
<davmor2> if so you may need to change your default dns server ip address to that of the isps
<davmor2> /quit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77173 in firefox (main) "Edgy Firefox 2.0: slow, now just crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78007 in gnome-media (main) "Control de volumen 2.16.1 -no responde al primer click de cierre" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76531 in apport (main) "crash during system log in (dup-of: 77872)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78008 in Ubuntu "Typo in installer partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78008
<localverb> stgraber >>>>go to private
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78009 in dvd-slideshow (multiverse) "New upstream version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78009
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-05
<TLE> Hey this bug 78009 is a request for an newer version which is available upstream. Is that supposed to be rejected as a feature-request, or do I confirm it and contact the package maintainer ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78009 in dvd-slideshow "New upstream version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78012 in apt (main) "Untranslated string in french" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78013 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78015 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "feisty kernel ath_pci module: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78017 in firehol (universe) "firehol does no longer start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78014 in gaim (main) "Gaim closed/crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78016 in libupnp (universe) "old libupnp version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78019 in Ubuntu "error on opening website - www.wrev.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78021 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "PHYSDEV warnings during bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78022 in gcompris (main) "crash while click the "home" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78023 in Ubuntu "No digital sound on U6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78027 in xfce4-clipman-plugin (main) "Get Chrash Reports at xfce start. Apparently crashing at logout." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78028 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when closed by close button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78028
<bddebian> Boo
<Kamping_Kaiser> ello
<Nafallo> Baah
<Nafallo> :-D
<bddebian> Heya Kamping_Kaiser, Nafallo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78030 in gnome-app-install (main) "[feisty] syntax error in AppInstall.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78031 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror removes address when opening a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78032 in gaim (main) "canceled direct connection causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78035 in gnome-utils (main) "Gnome search can't delete file from search window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78037 in Ubuntu "rt2500 in feisty: problem & solution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78038 in Ubuntu "rhythmbox interferes with suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78038
<crimsun> erm, that's intentional, no/
<somerville32> crimsun: Are we rejecting or confirming/wishlisting feature requests now?
<crimsun> depends what the feature request is
<lifeless> crimsun: thats a defect, discussing it with gnome-hackers now
<lifeless> crimsun: as in the guy that wrote that code agrees its borked to some degree.
<crimsun> lifeless: hmm, ok, I saw a changelog entry for it... ok.
<somerville32> crimsun: Where?
<crimsun> somerville32: come again?
<somerville32> crimsun: Where did you see the changelog entry for it?
<crimsun> somerville32: in the rhythmbox changelog
<somerville32> Do you have a link handy?
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2006-December/002434.html
<somerville32> crimsun: I just gave the stock response for bug #78038
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78038 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox interferes with suspend" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78038
<crimsun> well, it's definitely a bug (see above); I'd unmark it wishlist and make it Low.
<somerville32> More like poor design decision, wouldn't you say, since the behaviour is intended.
<crimsun> if the guy who coded it says it's broken, I'm inclined to take his word
<lifeless> crimsun: the right thing to do is forward it upstream to gnome
<lifeless> crimsun: as ubuntu devs are not directly working on it
<lifeless> crimsun: as for priority, how many laptop users will be pissed off if suspend suddenly requires them to hit 'pause'
<crimsun> ^^ somerville32
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78040 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox 0.9.7-0ubuntu2 missing a -dbg package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78040
<somerville32> I marked it as low
<somerville32> I'll have to fwd upstream tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78041 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when enabling&disabling last.fm plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78042 in kopete (main) "Window positioning is off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78043 in udev (main) "udev stops pppd persist working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78044 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Crash exiting from MythFlix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78045 in kdebase (main) ""Clear location bar" shortcut ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76421 in lvm2 (main) "system crash when creating more than one snapshot of a lvm volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78046 in lsb (main) "message lsb crashed when signed on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78047 in Ubuntu "front microphone socket doesn't work with ICH5 sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78048 in wesnoth (universe) "Crash duing scenario load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78048
<TLE> Hey anybody here that have a few minutes to answer a couple of questions about triaging bugs (I can't find them covered in the wiki page)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78051 in Ubuntu "Please sync sonata 0.9-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78051
<mvo> TLE: please post your questions. I may be able to help you
<TLE> Ok, first of all. If someone asks for a newer upstream version of a piece of software. Is that to be considered "wishlist" and rejected?
<TLE> Second: Reports of missing translations. How do I handle them. I mean I can inform the translation team. But since many of the translations aren't complete is that to be considered a bug ?
<bugman> TLE: for second point i suggest to assign the bug to relative translation team
<TLE> Ok thanks
<lifeless> TLE: why would you reject a requrest for a newer upstream version ?
<TLE> well I'm just trying to learn this. I was just thinking, It isn't really a bug. If someone asks for a certain feature in a piece of software that't is to be considered wishlist and rejected, I just thought that this may be the same thing.
<TLE> Otherwise, then I check if there really is a newer upstream version. If there is then I confirm it, and then I contact the package maintainer ?
<mvo> TLE: I think a whishlist bug is appropriate for new versions. sometimes it is not really feasible for us to do anything about such a request (e.g. when we are in UpstreamVersion freeze)
<TLE> Ahh I just actually found another bugreport that was handled like I said in the last line, that is confirm it and inform the package maintainers
<TLE> mvo: yeah, but then maybe later. So I take you also do motu work ?
<mvo> TLE: usually I don't do motu. I don't think we have conistent policy about new version requests, but I personally think they shouldn't be rejected. they are a valid request IMHO
<TLE> Yes, that sound like a good idea. I'm going to check if really as a newer version, then I confim it and try contact the appropriate people
<mvo> the issue may be different during UpstreamVersion freeze when there is no compelling reason to make a exception for the package and we know that it will automatically enter once the new development release was opened
<mvo> TLE: that sounds good :)
<TLE> thanks for all your help
<mvo> cheers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78052 in texfam (universe) "multex-bin fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78052
* Hobbsee fixes that texfam bug
<davmor2> Why can't I log onto gmail chat using gossip-telephany in feisty?
<davmor2> I can using jabber protocol in gaim.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78053 in gnome-themes (main) "Smokey Blue theme is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78054 in ubiquity (main) "Install from live 6.06.1 amd64 aborted." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78055 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on sun-java5; sun-java6 is now available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78055
<lifeless> TLE: also, why reject somethething just cause its wishlist ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78056 in Ubuntu "seahorse can't generate keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78057 in Ubuntu "nvidia proprietary driver at 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78057
<TLE> lifeless: Well I'm not sure about that. But say if it is a request for some sort of new function in a program. Then it isn't really a bug and Launchpad isn't really the place. In that case it would probably be better to contact the devels and ask them if they would implement it. Also that particular function could be missing on purpose. Maybe because some other software takes care of that part of the task.
<lifeless> TLE: so, several things.
<TLE> lifeless: anyway that was just how I read the wiki page on this task. But I may be wrong in my interpratation
<TLE> lifeless: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage under rejecting
<TLE> lifeless: oh I'm sorry. I guess I'm perhaps have misunderstod you. Are you asking me or correcting me *G* ?
<somerville32> :] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78058 in dvd-slideshow (multiverse) "Please sync dvd-slideshow (multiverse) from debian-multimedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78058
<TLE> That's a dublicate #78058. I'll handle that
<Adri2000> TLE: #78058 is a duplicate?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78059 in libjsw (universe) "segfault in JSClose" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78059
<Adri2000> TLE: for bug 78009, no problem, you haven't changed the status in fact, I already marked it as confirmed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78009 in dvd-slideshow "New upstream version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78009
<TLE> Oh here you are. I'm sorry. I messed up a little. I just emailed you exlpaining. *note to self, remember to update your firefox tabs before changing things in LP*
<Adri2000> :p
<Adri2000> TLE: I have received your email, but #78009 is not the same as #78058: I have filed #78058 to fix #78009 :) #78059 is a sync request
<Adri2000> emails*
<Adri2000> #78058 is a sync request
<TLE> Adri2000: yeah I was just writing to you. I know they are not the same. I just thought that since they are concerning the "same" new software maybe that was the way to go
<Adri2000> TLE: we use malone to request syncs, but they are not really bugs. it's a way used by the developer to ask the archive admins to update a package in the ubuntu repository using (usually) the package from the debian repository (since (except some) packages in ubuntu come from packages in debian)
<Adri2000> packages in ubuntu come from debian * :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78060 in listen "When Listen is minimized, it cannot be brought back to normal" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78060
<TLE> Adri2000: Ok. But so if there is a original bug stating that there is a new version upstream. That is not to be considered a dublicate og the sync. request ?
<Adri2000> TLE: no, we have to file a separate bug with all the infos needed for the sync and to subscribe ubuntu-archive (the archive admins) to the sync request bug. note that in #78058, ubuntu-archive is not subscribed, it's because I'm not "yet" a developer, so I'm waiting for a developer to confirm that my sync request is correct, he will subscribe ubuntu-archive
<Adri2000> s/"yet"/(yet)/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78061 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thudebird crashes on start after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78061
<crimsun> bug 78058
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78058 in dvd-slideshow "Please sync dvd-slideshow (multiverse) from debian-multimedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78058
<crimsun> Adri2000: please amend the description to affirm it builds properly
<Adri2000> done :)
<crimsun> acked.
<Adri2000> crimsun: I should always do that? or archive admins assume that when you request a sync you have built the package?
<crimsun> you should always test-compile and -install/uninstall/upgrade
<crimsun> stating as much in the report is good, too.
<Adri2000> ok
<TLE> Adri2000: ok thanks for clearing that up. One last thing, ubuntu-archive, do they handle both main, universe and multiverse stuff ?
<Adri2000> yes, all the components
<TLE> Adri2000: ok, thanks a million. I hope i'll learn all of this before I wear up the patience of the people in this room *G*
<Adri2000> no problem, thanks for your work on bugs ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78062 in Ubuntu "Kernel update crashes "cryptsetuped" Ubuntu systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78063 in firefox (main) "firefox crashing on rebooting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78063
<lifeless> TLE: rejecting feature requests should be done with care
<lifeless> TLE: there is a space in launchpad - the specs system - for feature requests to be tracked.
<lifeless> TLE: but theres no 'forward upstream' for specs, whereas there is for bugs.
<lifeless> sfllaw: ^ I think the HowToTriage bit that says "Sometimes, you will have to reject a bug report. This may be because the problem is not reproducible, the program was designed to behave a certain way, or the report is actually a feature request."
<lifeless> sfllaw: could be improved, so we dont start just flat rejecting feature requests that *have no better home within lp* - which is, AFAICT, all feature requests we'd like upstream to process.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78065 in iriverter (multiverse) "iriverter doesn't recognize Java on my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78067 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution exchange connector crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78068 in aptitude (main) "Aptitude segfaults when trying to install a package with negative priority" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78068
<TLE> lifeless: ok, yeah I know the spec system, but that's only for project in LP isn't it. Anyway, I get what you're saying and will do it accordingly.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78069 in Ubuntu "Installer hangs or slows down dramatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78070 in evolution-exchange "Evolution exchange calendar missing recurring events" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78071 in debian-installer (main) "Installs i686 kernel also on i586 -> does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78071
<gnomefreak> mvo: i found 2 bugs on the autoremove issue the one i gave you yesterday and one i found today they are marked as duplicates now. that is the only info i could find on the issue. if you need more info let me know what you need i can go to my edgy install and see if i can get it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78075 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "acx version is horriby outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78076 in firefox (main) "i was gonna clean out sensetiv data, than it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78074 in Ubuntu "Wireless fails to properly load on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78072 in Ubuntu "Unusable and poor graphical performance with standard Vesa drivers on LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78072
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks a lot! I'm just having lunch, I will come back to you in ~30min?
<gnomefreak> anytime
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78078 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  nm gives me an ip even if there is no cable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78079 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when second FF window has bookmarks "Open All in Tabs"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78080 in ubiquity (main) "[feisty]  ubiquity 1.3.5 and 1.3.7 crash before partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78081 in valgrind (main) "valgrind crashes on memcheck for a given program " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78083 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78084 in atanks (universe) "atanks crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78085 in packagesearch (universe) "Please sync packagesearch (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76510 in firestarter (universe) "package doesn't recommend a dhcp server" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76510
<Nafallo> bug 48006
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48006 in firestarter "dhcp server" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48006
<Nafallo> i discovered while using firestarter that i did not have a dhcp
<Nafallo> server. obviously this should have been a dependency to firestarter
<Nafallo> since one of firestarters main functions depends on it...
<Nafallo> what's all that about?
<Nafallo> I haven't found such a function...
<Nafallo> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/dhcp.php
<Nafallo> hmm
<ogra> thats total nonsense ...
<ogra> firestarter as a enduser gui for firewalls surely shouldnt depend on any dhcp server
<Nafallo> ogra: my first thought exactly. but a suggest might be good? :-)
<ogra> no
<ogra> a fix to the code for the initscript handling that takes into accunt which dhcp server is installed ...
<Nafallo> the homepage does state it like a main feature to be able to set up dhcp, and the docs points to the wrong package :-P
<Nafallo> ah. right.
<ogra> it should be able to handle both ...
<Nafallo> that might be a fun exercise :-)
<ogra> unless it can only handle old dhcp configs ...
<Nafallo> the bugs says it's trying to edit dhcp3-servers conf :-P
<Nafallo> but tries to start the old one...
<Nafallo> how annoying :-)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> the dhcpd package should die ... dunno why its still around ...
<Nafallo> word!
<ogra>  a suggests alongside the above might not be wrong then ...
<Nafallo> hmm, I wonder where that dhcp-thing is hardcoded... not in the init for sure ;-)
<Nafallo> hi mvo :-)
<Nafallo> haha. this is a bit ugly :-P
<Nafallo> oh my...
<Nafallo> src/dhcp-server.c:      dhcp3_in_use = g_file_test ("/etc/dhcp3", G_FILE_TEST_EXISTS);
<ogra> heh
<Nafallo> now both should work. should I suggest something anyway? :-)
<Nafallo> baah. I might aswell suggest the damn server :-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78087 in e2fsprogs (main) "crazy output (weird symbols in console, font changes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78088 in amule (universe) "amule crash: apparently no reason too many connections?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78088
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> someone added a Debian bug about the bug I just fixed :-)
<Nafallo> nice
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :-)
<Nafallo> baa
<Nafallo> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78091 in firefox (main) "Crash firefox with url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78092 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "MySQL server 5 won't run in Edgy amd-64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78093 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Kernel bug in madwifi on x86_32 with ath_rate/sample/sample.c:366" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78094 in apport (main) "apport-retrace -d AssertionError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78095 in firefox (main) "Random firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78095
<Nafallo> how long should it take for me reply to end up on bugs.debian.org? :-)
<keescook> Nafallo: I've found it ranges from 5-30 minutes sometimes.
<Nafallo> 29 minutes now :-)
<keescook> heh.
<keescook> on the other hand, I reported a debian bug around the same time you did, and I got the email back around 20 minutes ago...
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> gpg-signed with two attachments should't screw things up? :-)
<keescook> hm... dunno, I've never tried sending a signed email to the tracker; I'd be surprised if it horked things, though.
<Nafallo> yea. same here :-)
* Nafallo resends without gpg-sign... :-)
<keescook> Nafallo: actually, I take it back, I only got my self-CC... mine doesn't show up either.  :(
<Nafallo> oh :-/
<Nafallo> dooh
<Nafallo> I filter bugmail...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78098 in control-center (main) "http_proxy defined incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78099 in control-center (main) "gnome-network-preferences: setting http proxy does not take immediate effect." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78099
<qhartman> I've run into what I believe is either a BIOS or kernel bug regarding sata, specifically the ahci module. If any of the HP dc5750 desktops I have get 4GB or RAM installed in them, the sata controller (on an ATI SB600, I believe) fails to properly query and identify devices. What is the best way / place to report this bug, and help isolate whether or not this is a BIOS or kernel bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78100 in Ubuntu "X fails after the spalsh screen, black screen, locked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78100
<localverb> Hi guys :)
<jrib> hi
<Nafallo> woha! I got the debian bug...
<Nafallo> reply even
<a7p> I waited for a reply on bug 26471 for more than a month, but did not get any (but is more than a year old and targets an nvidia-driver composite problem in breezy).
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26471 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "Enabling composite crashed Xorg" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26471
<a7p> can I close this bug?
<a7p> someone asked to have a partially binary driver included in sane-backends-extras (bug 72321) how to handle this?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72321 in sane-backends-extras "Include Brother scanner drivers (brother2, brother)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78102 in libflash (universe) "[Merge Request]  libflash 0.4.13-9 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76460 in firefox (main) "firefox crash while reading website" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76550 in firefox (main) "Crash when hover on Money.CNN.com page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78103 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashes when seeking in a mkv file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78104 in Ubuntu "cpu usage over 80 % using Firefox in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78104
<marnanel> so kill it
<Nafallo> hehe
<a7p> which one? both?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78105 in Ubuntu "Every time I restart I get a crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78106 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71396 in firefox (main) "Crash after applet initialisation" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78110 in Ubuntu "Include transmission from Debian in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78111 in Ubuntu "Include linuxdcpp from Debian in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78107 in genpower (universe) "[Sync Request]  genpower-1.0.5-2 from Debian Unstable (dup-of: 75294)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78108 in stopmotion (universe) "stopmotion crashed while importing 1600 jpegs..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78109 in Ubuntu "dpkg crashing the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78112 in bluez-sdp (universe) "cannot install libsdp2-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78113 in gdm (main) "gdm dies after logging out after using kde desktop (dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78114 in telepathy-sharp (universe) "wrong rights on dlls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78115 in Ubuntu "Install screen text outsize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78116 in Ubuntu "Problem with the echo command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78117 in kdebase (main) "Proxy configuration URL lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78118 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when editing mp3 file properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78119 in totem (main) "Totem-gstreamer crash opening a wmv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78120 in gnupg (main) "segfault when running addcardkey for OpenPGP smartcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78121 in Ubuntu "Install screen text outsize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78122 in seq24 (universe) "seq24: Please review/upload this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78123 in Ubuntu "Problems With PCMCIA WIFI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78124 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Dependency Feisty: problem with linux-restricted-modules-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78125 in Ubuntu "Nvidia-driver problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78125
<gnomefreak> impressive title
<TLE> LOL
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78126 in firefox (main) "Firefox preferences window for zoom image and tab mix plus extensions are zero sized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78128 in ubiquity (main) "[feisty]  Installer crashed on "Set Time..." " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78129 in Ubuntu "just after  openning a session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78129
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-06
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78130 in mono (main) "Mono crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78131 in sysinfo (universe) "sysinfo crashes with "Aborted (core dumped)"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78132 in kxdocker (universe) "Kxdocker will not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78134 in plucker (universe) "plucker package cannot be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78134
<bddebian> Boo
<TLE> say what now
* tarheelcoxn hugs everyone
* Shadow42 hugs back
<Shadow42> It's the Hug Day!
<`6og> oh, so it is
<Nafallo> oh!
<Nafallo> what day? :-)
<Nafallo> hi giskard! :-)
* Nafallo hugs giskard 
<giskard> hello Nafallo
* giskard hugs Nafallo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78137 in update-manager (main) "Distribution upgrade: Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78139 in avra (universe) "Please sync avra (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78138 in openssl (main) "libssl and libssl-dev packages out of sync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78140 in lirc (main) "lirc-modules-source  doesn't compile with kernel 2.6.20 (and probably 2.6.19)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78141 in Ubuntu "usb causes crashing at boot time (partial workaround inlcuded)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78141
<zul> join #ubuntu-motu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78142 in hal (main) "hal need to allowed utf8 option for ntfs fs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78144 in squirrelmail (universe) "CVE-2006-6142 Cross site scripting in compose, draft & HTML mail viewing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78145 in wordpress (universe) "XSS and SQL injections" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78146 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu keeps crashing when adding to GNOME panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78147 in gxine (main) "Crashed when opening file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78148 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "restricted modules for 2.6.20-4 causes boot to hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78149 in firefox (main) "crash when clicked on a link pointing to a .jar file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78150 in kchmviewer (universe) "[Fesity MoM]  Merge Kcmhviewer_2.7-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78151 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "dvb-usb-wt220u-02.fw not available in restricted modules package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78152 in control-center (main) "gconfd-2 process doesnt die on gnome-control-centre close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78153 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes in Bookmarks Toolbar properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76374 in clamav (universe) "MIME bypass" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78154 in Ubuntu "Feisty installer/OS crashes after selecting keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78155 in kdebluetooth (main) "fd.o compliant *.desktop files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78156 in gnome-panel (main) "no-click pixel on far right for applets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78157 in firefox (main) "I was on hi5 listening to music and trying to send a text to a friend when fire fox froze." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78158 in evince-gtk (main) "Evince freezes when launched from browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78159 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78160 in ubiquity (main) "Crashes when trying to edit partition details" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78161 in glibc (main) "[sparc]  unable to link against optimized libpthread due to wrong symbols" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78162 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash in Standby" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78163 in acpi (main) "cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state returns closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78164 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash on startup after deleting Inbox.msf and copying different Inbox-file to mail directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78165 in devscripts (main) "debuild fails to use seahorse-agent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78166 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty daily build installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78167 in azureus (universe) "azureus crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78168 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78169 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Sun Java 6 Web Start Menu Entry missing "-viewer" command line argument" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78169
<persia> To whom should a request to drop a package from a single architecture in the archive be assigned?
<crimsun> normally you'd file a bug against the source package and subscribe ubuntu-archive. What's the context?
<crimsun> i.e., don't assign
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78170 in ubiquity (main) "Installer fails when configuring GRUB ref to 70730" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78170
<a7p> persia, there is selfassignment only (normally)
<persia> crimsun: It's bug #32460.  I'll subscribe ubuntu-archive.  Thanks.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32460 in supercollider "Uninstallable in dapper AMD64" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32460
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> that probably doesn't need u-a intervention
<crimsun> we could probably hack that explicitly in debian/control
<persia> crimsun: That was done several versions ago, but the AMD64 binaries for the old, old build are still in the archive (even with feisty)
<crimsun> feisty's the only one that can be "fixed"
<crimsun> frozen archives can't be unfrozen to "fix" that
<persia> crimsun: No, of course not :)  It's just that supercollider for other architectures is fairly recent, but I'd like to see this package deleted.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78171 in geany (universe) "Crash after editing file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78171
<pascal80> What is Malone bug Milestone setting used for?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78172 in shadow (main) "Segfault when trying to cancel setting password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78172
<TLE> pascal80: As I understand it. It is meant to be used if a certain bug/upgrade is a vital part of a certain future release. It is not meant to be used very often, and only be Ubuntu devels
<pascal80> TLE, Thanks, how do we leave a bug open for a previous release of Ubuntu and fixed for a newer release?
<TLE> Well I suppose you just the report open with a comment that it has been fixed in a newer version.
<TLE> But as I remember it, it also depend on how serious it is.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78173 in gnome-utils (main) "can't look up words in Dictionary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78173
<TLE> pascal80: Is it serious enough to warrant a backport, or a update of the old package. And in what distribution ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78174 in irm (universe) "UCF: Missing dependency for Post-inst script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78175 in debconf (main) "gnome frontend not working without libtext-iconv-perl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71886 in firefox (main) "Crash with browser idle during the night (dup-of: 71605)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78176 in gnome-panel (main) "Alt Printscreen on some web pages causes a crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78177 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78178 in mysql-connector-java (multiverse) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76346 in linux-meta (main) "Update to Forcedeth 0.56 required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78179 in Ubuntu "Edgy: yellow is brown in consol/terminal (eg, printf)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78180 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Cannot upgrade between ubuntu releases if you remove ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78181 in knetworkmanager (main) "intermittent WPA connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78182 in mc (universe) "mc crashes while copying a file >4gb to vfat partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78183 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-dbg should be removed from the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78184 in kdebase (main) "??" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78186 in ubuntu-meta (main) "installation crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78187 in Ubuntu "Hitting the accent key causes system beep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78188 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent tray sometimes ends up in weird places" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78189 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl crashed will using eclipse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78190 in totem (main) "firefox doesn't play file.mov" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78190
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78192 in apport (main) "apport crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78191 in metacity (main) "Metacity (and X Server) crashed when starting beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78193 in firefox (main) "Every time I try to post a reply in LiveJournal.com, Firefox closes - shuts down." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78195 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "2.6.19-7.11 no longer boots on Dell E520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78196 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ACPI: EC: evaluating _Q80" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78197 in mono (main) "Mono crashed while PC was idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78198 in mono (main) "Mono crashed when i was closing thunderbird mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78199 in evolution (main) "evolution problems making a listserv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78200 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "Missing Firefox 2.0.0.1 Hebrew language pack " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71648 in briquolo (universe) "When I was playing the first level, it died" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78201 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Network history display incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78202 in Ubuntu "Selecting firefox as preferred browser isnt remembered correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78203 in vlc (universe) "vlc crash unexpected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78204 in firefox (main) "Firefox cant cope with default browser setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78205 in Ubuntu "major usb detection problems in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78207 in eog (main) "[Crash]  Clicked in image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78208 in gnome-session (main) "Session should be saved on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78206 in firefox (main) "Crash while loading http://www.sopcast.org/channel/chreg.jsp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78209 in kubuntu-meta (main) "[feisty]  Bad fonts with the latest Feisty upgrade " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78210 in gnome-session (main) "Asking user whether to save the session doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78211 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "Crashes constantly; attached one report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78212 in mythtv (multiverse) "frequent crashes of frontend and setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78213 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "DVDshrink crashes while running -mjpegtools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78214 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes repeatedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78216 in ogle (universe) "Crash while playing a DVD from an ISO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78217 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "file manager is too hard to find on xubuntu, more launchers on panel?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78219 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "core dump when applying sorting options to playlists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78218 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashes when starting partition tool in a macbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78221 in Ubuntu "Sleep failure when using bluetooth mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78222 in netpanzer (universe) "Netpanzer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78223 in Ubuntu "swsusp fails to resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78224 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel oops in sata_promise" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78225 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed-trying to install Mint on laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78226 in Ubuntu "Edgy corrupts USB memory stick - both i386 and x86_64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78226
<Laibsch> Hey guys
<Laibsch> How do I move all bugs from package flash-player to install-flash-player (and get somebody to delete the flash-player category to be listed)?
<Laibsch> Talking about http://packages.ubuntu.com/flashplayer-mozilla
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78227 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Update to latest sata_nv suggested" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78228 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "External monitor does not work with radion mobility M300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78229 in hotkey-setup (main) "'hibernate' key doesn't work on inspiron 9300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78230 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracy tv crashes panel bars and then itself on "launch at system startup"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78230
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, it seems if I log into my gmail account, I can't answer bugs from there
<Admiral_Chicago> I think this is because I'm also signed into LP
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78231 in Ubuntu "keyboard act's weird after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78231
<Admiral_Chicago> no it turns out, it just lags very much
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78233 in totem (main) "crash after 10 Minute do nothing on the computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78234 in gaim (main) "gaim crash just for fun" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78235 in update-manager (main) "crash when unable to locate file for updated package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78236 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager Applet doesn't see active connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78237 in desktop-effects (universe) "desktop-effects not depending on compiz-gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78238 in Ubuntu "dpkg cannot create file /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78239 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed unexpeceded with 13 errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78240 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed unexpeced with 13 errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78241 in gxine (main) "gxine crashes when attepting to start dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78242 in ubiquity (main) "instaler crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78244 in apport (main) "tries to unpack another user's crash file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78245 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager prompts 2 dialog to import photos when plugging my camera " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78246 in Ubuntu "Receiving a Critical Tempature Reached Error During Edgy Xubuntu install causing reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78247 in ktoon (universe) "Crashes on start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78247
<dark> hi is there anyone
<dark> I have a strange problem on my laptop keyboard running Edgy Eft
<dark> my left and right arrows dont work at all, but my up and down work flawlessly
<dark> any q
<Admiral_Chicago> dark: hmm, do what kind of laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<dark> I have a tablet pc
<dark> HP tc 4400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78248 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ipv6 autoconfiguration doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78248
<Admiral_Chicago> dark: i'd file a bug on it
<dark> where did you file it ?
<dark> ohhh and btw is there an update on the gnome power monitor bug ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad.net
<Admiral_Chicago> dark: not sure which bug you mean. there are over 20,000 open bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78249 in totem (main) "totem crashes when draging slider while playing dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78249
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-07
<dark> admiral_chicago I have a link for you
<GoHabsGo> heres the link : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40604.html
<GoHabsGo> I have the exact same problem
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks GoHabsGo, I'll look at it now
<Admiral_Chicago> GoHabsGo, please file the bug on Launchpad.net
<Admiral_Chicago> err let me get you a link
<GoHabsGo> ohhh and by the way, how can I suggest Ubuntu to have a special section on their site for tablet PCs....
<Admiral_Chicago> their may be one already
<Admiral_Chicago> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> search for your bug, it may be reported already
<GoHabsGo> all right thanx
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=tablet&titlesearch=Titles
<Admiral_Chicago> that link might also be useful, not sure
<GoHabsGo> okey thanx
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78250 in bsdgames (universe) "Boggle does not output to stdout in batch mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78251 in gnome-utils (main) "dictionary applet does not respond to query" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78253 in nicotine (universe) "Crash (unable to determine why or doing what)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78254 in Ubuntu "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78252 in gdm (main) ""Happy Gnome" theme shows a face browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78255 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  rtl8180 oops on kernel 2.6.20-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78256 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashes after several minutes playing HDTV recorded from MythTV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78257 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound after computer exits standby" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78258 in gtkam (universe) "cracs on save camera settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78259 in evolution (main) "Evolution randomly crashes, sometimes refuses to send mail until restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78260 in gromacs (universe) "Please sync gromacs (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78261 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78262 in Ubuntu "Task/Window List + System Tray + Program Launcher (Demo included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78263 in network-manager (main) "[/etc/resolv.conf]  Extra slow login / app launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78266 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal misspells color" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78267 in ubiquity (main) "install failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78268 in sound-juicer (main) "Error in help file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78269 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu AMD64 Desktop CD fails to start installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78270 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine conflicts with skim(Maybe scim also)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78271 in tk8.4 (main) "usr/lib/libtk8.4.so.0 has no SONAME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78272 in tk8.4 (main) "wish8.4 linked against libtk8.4.so instead of libtk8.4.so.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78273 in qgis (universe) "crashes while preparing print job" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78274 in Ubuntu "No sound from Yamaha sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78275 in droidbattles (universe) "droidbattles crashes when KOTH tournament is selected with only 1 droid " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78276 in firefox (main) "crach while visit a websit, signal 11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78277 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78278 in Ubuntu "wiki.ubuntu.com does not display correctly in opera browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78279 in gpa (universe) "crash when save the backup key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78280 in Ubuntu "Crash during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78281 in guikachu (universe) "please upgrade to new version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78282 in vnc4 (universe) "vnc4server does not start Desktop environment after security update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78283 in kiso (universe) "Kiso crashed when attempting to open an ISO file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78284 in openoffice.org (main) "images in openoffice impress tinted blue during slideshow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78286 in tvtime (universe) "tvtime crash when setting changed and not restart." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78288 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-5 doesn't boot with sata-hd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78289 in bluez-gnome (main) "when starting system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78290 in firefox (main) "crash after clicking on save link as" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78292 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Regression: system clock runs at twice the speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78293 in xorg-server (main) "libraries get stripped even with debug build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78294 in vnc4 (universe) "azureus (and others) cannot start main window on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78295 in Ubuntu "libata kernel use wrong root device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78296 in teg (universe) "TEG does not appear in Gnome Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78297 in monodevelop (universe) "Crash when clicking on "Type hint" in "Window Properties"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76546 in Ubuntu "IBM thinkpads not compatible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78298 in ubiquity (main) "Herd1 LiveCD boots, but installer hangs after step 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78299 in linux-meta (main) "No sound on thinkpad T43p in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78300 in ttf-dejavu (main) "sync request" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78301 in gthumb (main) "gthumb deletes JPG picture failing to save changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78302 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Feisty with upgrade-manager -c -d corrupted libc6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78304 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78305 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity crashed (partman)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78306 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu 6.10 installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78307 in libccrtp (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync libccrtp (1.5.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78308 in enigmail (main) "Enigmail cannot sign or decrypt an email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78309 in Ubuntu "Broken Package - libgif-dev " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78310 in spamassassin (universe) "issue with sa-update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78311 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Current kernel does not support Sitecom WL-117 [with patch] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78313 in swish-e (universe) "Filename quoting problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78314 in gnome-mount (main) "[MountAllLocalFilesystems]  gnome-mount should keep the same settings (options, fstype, mount-point) as previous attempt when retrying with gksu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78316 in kdemultimedia (main) "Kmix consuming 100% CPU when unplug my Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78315 in upstart (main) "lookup_group: specified group 'nvram' unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78317 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Upgrading mysql-server from 4.1 to 5.0 is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71598 in vnc4 (universe) "vnc4server uses wrong default fontpath (dup-of: 3593)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78318 in kdebase (main) "Screensaver unlock dialog ignores translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78320 in adept (main) "Adept Updater crashes on update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78321 in gftp (main) "Crash when i applied main settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78322 in freeloader (universe) "Freeloader crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74541 in vnc4 (universe) "connection refused with vnc4server (dup-of: 3593)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78323 in ubiquity (main) "a bug occured during ordinary install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78324 in usplash (main) "non-quiet mode text scrolls over progress bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78324
<larrysage> my ubuntu 6.06 has been reloaded many times.. it quits when I get to the desktop, I think it may be because of my mainboard. I have aan all in one via vt82c686 which works great with windows. but want to change...any ideas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78326 in Ubuntu "click on floppy0 in places --> mount: /dev/ is not a block device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78328 in gaim (main) "changed options in jabber account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78330 in linux-meta (main) "b44.ko driver does not work in Ubuntu 6.06 and Dell laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78327 in k3d (universe) "Rendering with K3d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78327
<Laibsch> How do I move all bugs from package flash-player to install-flash-player (and get somebody to delete the flash-player category to be listed)?
<Laibsch> Talking about http://packages.ubuntu.com/flashplayer-mozilla
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78335 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "Qdvdauthor crashes continuously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78336 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Draw crashes when inserting clipart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78337 in upgrade-system (universe) "Cannot upgrade 5.10 to 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78333 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Semi consistent segfault during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78334 in festalon (multiverse) "Should be in Universe?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78334
<dthacker> Hi, would an experienced bug-handler please look at #50243 with me?  Since upstream has rejected the proposed patch, what should I do next?
<dthacker> ubugtu: bug 50243
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50243 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "External monitor on intel 945GM/Dell D620 (and D420) causes lockup." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78338 in azureus (universe) "Relative paths cause "not a file" error in Azureus 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78339 in acroread (multiverse) "Universal XSS" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78340 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "dmesg: Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78342 in Ubuntu "[edgy] [regression]  no more eject command for usb thumbdrives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78343 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal mouse performance slow on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78344 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78341 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed kubuntu 6.10-amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78345 in pmount (main) "No support for OMFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78346 in kdebase (main) "walk through windows (alt+tab) jumps over GTK modal windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78347 in sbackup (universe) "Remote target works in test but causes simple-backup to fail quietly" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78348 in initramfs-tools (main) "'backup' -files are included in initrd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78349 in sbackup (universe) "Empty past backup directory causes simple-backup to fail silently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78350 in ubiquity (main) "installer 'F5 > Accessibility' does not display state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78351 in firefox (main) "Crashed while minimized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78352 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request]  Please sync pommed (1.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78353 in Ubuntu "Can't configure wireless in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78356 in sbackup (universe) "simple-backup fails to delete directories (over SSH) when erasing old backups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78357 in apticron (universe) "apticron should refer to Ubuntu instead of Debian in mail subject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78358 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "no error message when mounting encrypted volumes fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78359 in amarok (main) "Dynamic mode is broken in amarok 1.4.3 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78360 in gnome-power "[feisty]  Medium "speed policy" setting is "conservative" instead of "ondemand" if supported" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78361 in Ubuntu "Request taget TARPIT support in netfilter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78362 in mplayer (multiverse) "mencoder crashes on encoding MPEG TS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74237 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "xfce-mcs-manager crashes repeatedly at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78364 in scm (universe) "instalation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78365 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado "crash" when I try to close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78366 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when opening .doc from Gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78367 in mosml (multiverse) "extend mosml package to include optional libraries (patch included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78369 in evince (main) "Evince does not print a particular PDF properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78369
<a7p> I just found a bug which is undecided and unassigned, but brings a patch along - should I change the status or does someone first have to confirm the bug?
<a7p> it's bug 78345
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78345 in pmount "No support for OMFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78345
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-31
<ubotu> New bug: #179469 in audacious (universe) "Audacious 1.4.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179469
<ubotu> New bug: #179470 in nautilus (main) "search of .mx1 full of .mx1 files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179470
<ubotu> New bug: #179471 in audacious-plugins (universe) "audacious-plugins 1.4.3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179471
<ksbalaji> Hi Helpers I am new to this. I have Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 installed and while playing videos I see vertical colour lines instead of movies can someone explain please?
<ubotu> New bug: #179473 in vlc (universe) "Missing controls on Mozilla VLC plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179473
<ksbalaji> quit
<ksbalaji> exit
<ksbalaji> #exit
<ksbalaji> #quit
<ubotu> New bug: #179474 in vlc (universe) "Missing controls on Mozilla VLC plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179474
<ubotu> New bug: #179476 in launchpad-integration (main) "gives nonexistent origin URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179476
<ubotu> New bug: #179477 in launchpad-integration (main) "ignores datarootdir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179477
<ubotu> New bug: #179480 in totem (main) "Totem Crashed, i could not run it again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179480
<ubotu> New bug: #179481 in ubuntu "cant load 7.10 Live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179481
<ubotu> New bug: #179482 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio flooding system log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179482
<ubotu> New bug: #179483 in gnome-panel (main) "can't shut off update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179483
<ubotu> New bug: #179484 in phpmyadmin (universe) "phpmyadmin and lighttpd = 404 - Not Found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179484
<ubotu> New bug: #179487 in firefox (main) "Browsing history not cleared on close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179487
<ubotu> New bug: #179488 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179488
<ubotu> New bug: #179491 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "please merge tomcat5.5 (5.5.25-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179491
<ubotu> New bug: #179492 in exuberant-ctags (main) "exuberant-ctags: python variables stating with "def" are shown as functions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179492
<ubotu> New bug: #179493 in apollon (universe) "Can't preview multimedia files in Apollon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179493
<ubotu> New bug: #179494 in kubuntu-meta (main) "apt:"package" in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179494
<ubotu> New bug: #179495 in kdebase (main) "[hardy] "kdesu kcontrol" doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179495
<ubotu> New bug: #179496 in kde-systemsettings (main) "[hardy] apply button grayed out (network settings)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179496
<ubotu> New bug: #179497 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "[hardy] using deprecated update-modules command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179497
<ubotu> New bug: #179498 in evolution (main) "Appointment not changed when end time only in recurring appointment changed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179498
<fantum14> Hey, would anyone be able to help me reproduce a bug I think I've found in X? It would entail creating a scancode event from my keyboard, and while I know how to send keycodes, I need to send a scancode for this. Any ideas?
<persia> fantum14: You might be able to fake something with uinput, but I'm not sure.
<fantum14> persia: Could you elaborate?
<persia> fantum14: I know almost nothing about uinput.  Google tells me http://www.einfochips.com/download/dash_jan_tip.pdf may be helpful.
<persia> More generally, I believe uinput allows user injection of input events, which may allow injection of a keyboard scancode.
<fantum14> persia: ah, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #179500 in ubuntu "Ubuntu ask for a PASSWORD to be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179500
<ubotu> New bug: #179502 in libpam-usb (universe) "insufficient dependencies for pamusb-tools " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179502
<ubotu> New bug: #179504 in ubuntu "[Hardy 8.04 alpha-2 users groups]  Can't login as root because administrative user can't change root's initial random password." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179504
<ubotu> New bug: #179505 in ubuntu "[Hardy 8.04 alpha-2 root privileges]   Root has no privileges." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179505
<ubotu> New bug: #179506 in banshee (universe) "Banshee doesn't play anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179506
<ubotu> New bug: #179507 in ubuntu "Evolution Receiving Options Server Type Broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179507
<ubotu> New bug: #179508 in ubuntu "aticonfig refuses to start on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179508
<ubotu> New bug: #179510 in ubuntu "Cannot play DVD through xine-backed players in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179510
<ubotu> New bug: #179511 in yelp (main) "no sound heard on acer 6291" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179511
<ubotu> New bug: #179512 in evolution (main) "new Google Calendar read/write feature doesnt work (at least for germany - (because: googlemail.com instead gmail.com)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179512
<ubotu> New bug: #179516 in hal (main) "Hald freeze system with phenom amd 4 core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179516
<ubotu> New bug: #179518 in gstreamer0.10 "Convertion from wma to ogg introduce hatches in the sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179518
<ubotu> New bug: #179519 in gnome-games (main) "gnect crashes after first move" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179519
<ubotu> New bug: #179515 in ubuntu "X crashes while upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179515
<ubotu> New bug: #179517 in geany (universe) "Rendering errors in text editor" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179517
<ubotu> New bug: #179521 in hugin (universe) "hugin PTmender does not save panorama TIFF_m files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179521
<ubotu> New bug: #179522 in openoffice.org (main) "bibliography database UI layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179522
<ubotu> New bug: #179523 in dictionaries-common (main) "File not generated: /usr/lib/ispell/en_GB.hash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179523
<ubotu> New bug: #179524 in kdebase (main) "NTFS volume mounted with wrong options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179524
<ubotu> New bug: #179525 in tracker (main) "can't translate part" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179525
<ubotu> New bug: #179526 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager overwrites existing x.org.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179526
<ubotu> New bug: #179528 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Kalva " [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179528
<ubotu> New bug: #179529 in xkeycaps (universe) "xkeycaps missing macbookpro / macbook / apple keyboards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179529
<ubotu> New bug: #179530 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel() (dup-of: 179185)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179530
<ubotu> New bug: #179531 in openoffice.org (main) "Incorrect Display of chart in imported MS excel document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179531
<ubotu> New bug: #179532 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 installation - apt hangs when network not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179532
<ubotu> New bug: #179533 in devscripts (main) "update-maintainer does not get section automatically anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179533
<ubotu> New bug: #179534 in rhythmbox (main) "[hardy] rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179534
<ubotu> New bug: #179535 in fontconfig (main) "Hardy: broken fontconfig configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179535
<ubotu> New bug: #179537 in cupsys (main) "Error when cancelling print task" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179537
<ubotu> New bug: #179539 in specto (universe) "specto crashed with IncompleteRead in _safe_read() (dup-of: 179538)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179539
<ubotu> New bug: #179542 in kdemultimedia (main) "KMix mixer window needs layout rethink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179542
<ubotu> New bug: #179543 in ubuntu ".swf file probs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179543
<ubotu> New bug: #179545 in ubuntu "create Ubuntu packages for Malbolge Survival Kit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179545
<ubotu> New bug: #179546 in ubuntu "Please package Gneutronica" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179546
<ubotu> New bug: #179547 in ubuntu "X does not start on Kubuntu 7.10 on PPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179547
<ubotu> New bug: #179548 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gbemol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179548
<ubotu> New bug: #179549 in sudo (main) ""sudo: unable to resolve host shahriar-desktop"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179549
<ubotu> New bug: #179550 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox can't import some of Sound Juicers Ogg-extractions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179550
<ubotu> New bug: #179552 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session hangs on log in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179552
<persia> Happy New Year
<ubotu> New bug: #179556 in amarok "Amarok keeps playing current lastfm song when requested to skip (if next track is also lastfm)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179556
<ubotu> New bug: #179553 in ubuntu "8800GTX NOT SUPPORT " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179553
<ubotu> New bug: #179557 in ubuntu "Unsolicitated modifications in xorg.conf when rebooting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179557
<ubotu> New bug: #179563 in devscripts (main) "uscan: option --user-agent doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179563
<ubotu> New bug: #179565 in ubuntu "GNOME is horribly Slow!!!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179565
<ubotu> New bug: #179566 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythbox Library playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179566
<ubotu> New bug: #179570 in ubuntu "baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc() (dup-of: 149977)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179570
<ubotu> New bug: #179573 in ubuntu "Hardy Studio Alpha 2 does not install on AMD64 machines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179573
<ubotu> New bug: #179574 in ubuntu "No display (blank screen) on log out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179574
<ubotu> New bug: #179577 in evince (main) "evince, thumbnailer, nautilus hang on  text2ps postscript" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179577
 * SnackPack joins bugsquad
<SnackPack> \m/
<devil_frank> Hello to all end appy new year
<ubotu> New bug: #179588 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "swfdec-mozilla not working in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179588
<Iuli> Happy New Year, devil_frank.
<ubotu> New bug: #179592 in libmowgli (universe) "Please sync libmowgli 0.6.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179592
<ubotu> New bug: #179597 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package FMOD" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179597
<ubotu> New bug: #179599 in libparse-debianchangelog-perl (main) "[FTBFS] libparse-debianchangelog-perl (1.1.1-1) fails to build in hardy" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179599
<ubotu> New bug: #179601 in system-config-printer (main) "printer notification icon is pointless and annoying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179601
<ubotu> New bug: #179606 in xdg-utils (main) "xdg-util new upstream needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179606
<ubotu> New bug: #179609 in debian-installer (main) "Ubuntu Studio Hardy Alpha 2 does not install " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179609
<ubotu> New bug: #128016 in pychecker (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure (dup-of: 156953)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128016
<ubotu> New bug: #179611 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Inconsistency in battery charge time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179611
<ubotu> New bug: #179612 in qt-x11-free (main) "qt uses non-reentrant libmysqlclient, causing mythtv instability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179612
<ubotu> New bug: #179613 in ubuntu "apmsleep present but without supporting modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179613
<ubotu> New bug: #179614 in xcdroast (universe) "xcdroast requires icedax but not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179614
<ubotu> New bug: #179615 in ubuntu "gnome feedback page link broken?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179615
<ubotu> New bug: #179590 in blender (universe) "Blender v2.4.4(32bit) crashes on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179590
<ubotu> New bug: #179616 in pulseaudio (main) "[Hardy] Sounds through pulseaudio-esound-compat lag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179616
<ubotu> New bug: #179617 in gap (universe) "[FTBFS] gap (4r4p10-1) fails to build in hardy" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179617
<ubotu> New bug: #179618 in griffith "During "Get from Web ", griffith window keeps stealing focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179618
<ubotu> New bug: #179620 in ubuntu "hardware key not false" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179620
<ubotu> New bug: #179622 in evince (main) "i can't see video streaming from you tube or aonther video server  i try too many solution without any sucess please could you help  me" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179622
<ubotu> New bug: #179623 in griffith "Make "Get from Web" button a default action if title is entered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179623
<ubotu> New bug: #179624 in amarok (main) "[patch] install-mp3 script doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179624
<ubotu> New bug: #179625 in nullidentd (universe) "nullidentd man page and default configuration is wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179625
 * XSource_ Accept/Balls To The Wall - global german radio network - Various (x«amarok)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-01
<ubotu> New bug: #179627 in ubuntu "Laptop battery icon disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179627
<ubotu> New bug: #179628 in gdm (main) "gdm fails to start after login hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179628
<ubotu> New bug: #179631 in kdebase (main) "{kubuntu} bashism in /usr/bin/startkde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179631
<ubotu> New bug: #179632 in gnome-panel (main) "i cant turn off a keyboard shortcut please help...." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179632
<ubotu> New bug: #179636 in ubuntu "无法更新程序与系统" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179636
<ubotu> New bug: #179637 in powernowd (main) "powernowd causes firefox+flash to hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179637
<crimsun> that seems a bit odd.
<ubotu> New bug: #179638 in xfree86-driver-synaptics (universe) "Please sync xfree86-driver-synaptics 0.14.7~git20070706-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179638
<ubotu> New bug: #179639 in adept (main) "user application request for admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179639
<ubotu> New bug: #179642 in ubuntu "No Usplash During Boot Or Shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179642
<wolfger> Happy New Bug :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #179643 in xmldiff (universe) "IndexError when Diffing content.xml from ODT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179643
<ubotu> New bug: #179646 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] urbanterror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179646
<ubotu> New bug: #179649 in freeguide (multiverse) "[patch] Fix for FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179649
<Iuli> G'morning
<ubotu> New bug: #179653 in gaim (main) "not showing the option of google talk." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179653
<ubotu> New bug: #179655 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve (universe) "Upgrade to 0.55.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179655
<ubotu> New bug: #179656 in ubuntu "No sound on sony PCG-TR5GP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179656
<ubotu> New bug: #179657 in ubuntu "libstdc++6 Breakage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179657
<ubotu> New bug: #179658 in bygfoot (universe) "Bygfoot would not pause during matchplay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179658
<ubotu> New bug: #179555 in startupmanager (universe) "startupmanager crashed with IndexError in get_default_boot()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179555
<ubotu> New bug: #179660 in ubuntu "New versions of packages are not backported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179660
<ubotu> New bug: #179664 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox does not display track numbers of WMA files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179664
<ubotu> New bug: #179667 in kaffeine (main) "/usr/lib/kaffeine/install-codecs not executable by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179667
<ubotu> New bug: #179668 in kde-systemsettings (main) "User management in systemsettings cannot find libpython2.5.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179668
<ubotu> New bug: #179670 in mantis (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync mantis 1.0.8-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179670
<ubotu> New bug: #179669 in pcre3 (main) "libpcre3-dev is out of sync with libpcre3 in hardy repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179669
<ubotu> New bug: #179671 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179671
<ubotu> New bug: #179672 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Keyring manager asks for permission for each object in list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179672
<ubotu> New bug: #179673 in firefox (main) "firefox freeze (flashplayer) on one particular video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179673
<ubotu> New bug: #179674 in ubuntu "man page for ftruncate64 missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179674
<ubotu> New bug: #179677 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "sshfs drops connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179677
<ubotu> New bug: #179678 in tk8.5 (universe) "Please sync tk8.5 8.5.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179678
<ubotu> New bug: #179681 in p7zip (universe) "New stable version available upstream 4.57" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179681
<ubotu> New bug: #179682 in plan (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync plan 1.9-6.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179682
<ubotu> New bug: #179684 in unace (universe) "*** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/unace terminated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179684
<ubotu> New bug: #179686 in ubiquity (main) "Installation Crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179686
<ubotu> New bug: #179689 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_settings_daemon_new() (dup-of: 178326)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179689
<ubotu> New bug: #179691 in ubuntu "touch pad scroll on Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179691
<ubotu> New bug: #179695 in kdepim (main) "todos in kontact summary view should indicate the calendar with which they are associated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179695
<ubotu> New bug: #179696 in ubuntu "default printer not selectable (etc.) in open office" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179696
<ubotu> New bug: #179698 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "Intel 4965 wlan stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179698
<ubotu> New bug: #179699 in bmp-alarm (universe) "Please remove bmp-alarm (universe) from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179699
<ubotu> New bug: #179700 in libmpeg3 (universe) "please upgrade to version 1.7 of libmpeg3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179700
<ubotu> New bug: #179702 in bmp-musepack (universe) "Please remove bmp-musepack (universe) from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179702
<ubotu> New bug: #179701 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "xserver-xorg-video-savage is missing savage_dri.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179701
<ubotu> New bug: #179703 in ubuntu "Menu Entry of 'Application in a terminal' does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179703
<ubotu> New bug: #179705 in avelsieve (universe) "[gutsy] images are not included in the package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179705
<ubotu> New bug: #179706 in firefox-3.0 (universe) ""Confirm Security Exception" button don't seem to do anything" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179706
<ubotu> New bug: #179708 in evolution (main) "evolution tries to set up when unwanted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179708
<ubotu> New bug: #179709 in update-manager (main) "i don't listen the audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179709
<ubotu> New bug: #179710 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk doesn't show any settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179710
<ubotu> New bug: #179712 in ubuntu "from 17 dec 2007 the pilot-applet did not put events on pilot's calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179712
<ubotu> New bug: #156494 in lirc "Gyration Media Center Universal Remote Control needs an entry in the remote section" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156494
<ubotu> New bug: #156689 in mythtv "Japanese characters (and possibly others) are output as garbled text by the UPnP server" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156689
<ubotu> New bug: #179717 in openoffice.org (main) "old versions files (2.2) don't open on version 2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179717
<ubotu> New bug: #179721 in gnome-panel (main) "aMSN 0.97RC1 Crashes when starting it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179721
<ubotu> New bug: #179722 in ubuntu "User is not always able to log in or pass authorization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179722
<ubotu> New bug: #179723 in sysvinit (main) "varrun and varlock creation after transfering / to new disk - or errors not shown during  boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179723
<ubotu> New bug: #179725 in texlive-base (main) "ucs c00 encoding should use chinese arphic fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179725
<ubotu> New bug: #179728 in toshset (main) "Bluetooth is not turned on in Kubuntu or Ubuntu by default in Toshiba notebooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179728
<ubotu> New bug: #179729 in gnome-utils (main) "unable to turn cooling device on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179729
<ubotu> New bug: #179730 in acpi (main) "Wifi power saving mode wrong at resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179730
<ubotu> New bug: #179731 in ubuntu "multiple desktop metapackages conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179731
<ubotu> New bug: #179732 in libsexy (main) "Libsexy is missing Perl bindings, please include them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179732
<ubotu> New bug: #179734 in ubuntu "Logitech QuickCam video is very dark and has bad colour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179734
<ubotu> New bug: #179739 in kde-guidance (main) "Too many cpus in the power manager (dup-of: 155096)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179739
<ubotu> New bug: #179740 in kde-guidance (main) "Too many batteries in the power manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179740
<ubotu> New bug: #179744 in ubuntu "'Lost connection' to X server when staying in the console and Rhythmbox change to a new song" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179744
<ubotu> New bug: #179745 in ubuntu "launchpad has no button to report fault on search page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179745
<ubotu> New bug: #179747 in easycrypt (universe) "Make the Tray Icon more useful" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179747
<ubotu> New bug: #179751 in ubuntu "[gutsy] OpenOffice 2.3 won't print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179751
<ubotu> New bug: #179749 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kde compiz desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179749
<ubotu> New bug: #179750 in ubuntu "Document Properties error - wrong data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179750
<ubotu> New bug: #179754 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] Flickering using multiple instances" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179754
<ubotu> New bug: #179755 in openoffice.org (main) "sorting  function problem in OpenOffice Spreadsheet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179755
<ubotu> New bug: #179756 in ubuntu "inefficient closing of OpenOffice Word Processor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179756
<ubotu> New bug: #179757 in avr-libc (universe) "Please sync avr-libc 1:1.4.7-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179757
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-02
<ubotu> New bug: #179758 in tac-plus (universe) "tac-plus does not pass DN to LDAP server for authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179758
<ubotu> New bug: #179759 in linux (main) "LED on USB flash drive left on after unmounting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179759
<ubotu> New bug: #179760 in evolution (main) "Automatic filter always created as "outgoing" if Sent folder = Inbox folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179760
<ubotu> New bug: #179761 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha2: HP Deskjet F370 not Scanning i.e. with Kooka" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179761
<ubotu> New bug: #179763 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha2 amd64: User Management does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179763
<ubotu> New bug: #179765 in gnome-panel (main) "Installed Wine for Ubuntu. Programs install but do not run. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179765
<ubotu> New bug: #179766 in krecordmydesktop (universe) "krecordmydesktop fails on save cancel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179766
<ubotu> New bug: #179767 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier doesn't report unreachable mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179767
<ubotu> New bug: #179772 in linux (main) "[hardy]ACPI Error when the button to turn off the screen is pressed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179772
<ubotu> New bug: #179773 in ubuntu "window borders disappear with enhanced visual effects turned on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179773
<ubotu> New bug: #179774 in 3dchess (universe) "3dchess AI is incredibly careless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179774
<ubotu> New bug: #179775 in firefox (main) "[gutsy] Add ons don't get activated anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179775
<ubotu> New bug: #179776 in libgearman-client-async-perl (universe) "Please sync libgearman-client-async-perl 0.94-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179776
<ubotu> New bug: #179779 in libgeotiff-dfsg (universe) "Please sync libgeotiff-dfsg 1.2.4-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179779
<ubotu> New bug: #179780 in firefox (main) "Firefox holds on to /dev/dsp even after use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179780
<crimsun> I _bet_ that's a Flash issue without even reading the report.
<ubotu> New bug: #179785 in epiphany-browser (main) "Fails to start, gives error message epiphany-browser: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179785
<ubotu> New bug: #179787 in ubuntu "Theme hides text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179787
<ubotu> New bug: #179790 in tinyerp-server (universe) "postgresql listens on :5432" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179790
<ubotu> New bug: #179791 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Built-in card reader not working with tifm driver on LG W1 series laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179791
<ubotu> New bug: #179794 in ubiquity (main) "mythbunutu install crashes on f/end only install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179794
<ubotu> New bug: #179796 in moin (main) "please package MoinMoin version 1.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179796
<ubotu> New bug: #179798 in ubuntu "no sonds audible on running vedio applications on web " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179798
<ubotu> New bug: #179800 in gnome-control-center (main) "Provide gnome-font-view example text  in other languages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179800
<ubotu> New bug: #179802 in openuniverse (universe) "xemacs21 install problem-could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179802
<ubotu> New bug: #179803 in php-interbase "php5-interbase has unmet dependency to phpapi-20051025" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179803
<ubotu> New bug: #179804 in gnome-panel (main) "disparition du bureau ? (desktop out !!!)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179804
<ubotu> New bug: #179805 in ubuntu "Django documentation needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179805
<ubotu> New bug: #179799 in xchat (universe) "xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in PySys_GetObject()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179799
<ubotu> New bug: #179806 in ubuntu "jeos does not need splash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179806
<ubotu> New bug: #179807 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "virtualbox cannot initiate due to vboxdrv missing from kernel modules [x86/hardy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179807
<ubotu> New bug: #179808 in nautilus-sendto (main) "send to → someone in my LAN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179808
<ubotu> New bug: #179810 in thunderbird (main) "Scanning of folder tree at startup." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179810
<mgunes> could someone from bug control wishlist + triaged bug 179808 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179808 in nautilus-sendto "send to → someone in my LAN via Avahi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179808
<TheMuso> p/c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #179811 in openoffice.org (main) "Latin character issues with "Nimbus Roman No9 L" font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179811
<ubotu> New bug: #179812 in ubuntu "No sound input in Realtek AC97 on Acer Aspire T135" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179812
<ubotu> New bug: #179813 in ubuntu "Hard freeze after plugging power plug in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179813
<ubotu> New bug: #179815 in linux (main) "Battery manager was disappeared after upgrade to Hardy Heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179815
<ubotu> New bug: #179817 in ubuntu "Hard freeze when upgrading deskbar-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179817
<ubotu> New bug: #179818 in firefox (main) "Hard freeze when starting Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179818
<ubotu> New bug: #179825 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "ndiswrapper crashes kernel in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179825
<ubotu> New bug: #179826 in esperanza (universe) "esperanza doesn't provide desktop or menu files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179826
<ubotu> New bug: #179827 in dpkg (main) "Skype-medibuntu install incomplete - some language files missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179827
<ubotu> New bug: #179828 in esperanza (universe) "no man page for 'esperanza'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179828
<ubotu> New bug: #179829 in bsdmainutils (main) "cal(1): unaligned weekdays for hungarian locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179829
<ubotu> New bug: #179831 in valgrind (main) "Please update valgrind to new version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179831
<ubotu> New bug: #179832 in pitivi (universe) "Pitivi segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179832
<ubotu> New bug: #179833 in update-manager (main) "update-manager won't work behind proxy - hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179833
<ubotu> New bug: #179834 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users-admin cant create a new user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179834
<ubotu> New bug: #179837 in puppet (universe) "Please sync puppet 0.24.1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179837
<ubotu> New bug: #179690 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179690
<ubotu> New bug: #179838 in evolution (main) "Evolution calendar missing printing tab " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179838
<ubotu> New bug: #179629 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179629
<ubotu> New bug: #179603 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179603
<ubotu> New bug: #179578 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179578
<ubotu> New bug: #179841 in ubuntu "Realtek ALC6628 sound card not detected in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179841
<ubotu> New bug: #167857 in inkscape "assertion hit when running inkscape without DISPLAY set" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/167857
<ubotu> New bug: #179509 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179509
<ubotu> New bug: #179378 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179378
<ubotu> New bug: #179844 in linux-source-2.6.22 "PC Unbootable after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179844
<ubotu> New bug: #179846 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop ctrl key gets stuck on randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179846
<ubotu> New bug: #179847 in system-config-printer (main) "Cannot configure printers when not connected to the network." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179847
<ubotu> New bug: #179848 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 2 - Blinking cursor at shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179848
<ubotu> New bug: #179849 in boinc (universe) "Boinc client fails to resume when set to work only when computer is idle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179849
<ubotu> New bug: #179850 in openoffice.org (main) "several times, the menu toolbal selected as active, despite if I'm editing a cell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179850
<ubotu> New bug: #179851 in openmotif (multiverse) "libmotif-dev is missing essential dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179851
<ubotu> New bug: #179852 in keytouch (universe) "keytouch missing Apple keyboards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179852
<ubotu> New bug: #179854 in coco-cs (universe) "Please sync coco-cs 20070906-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179854
<ubotu> New bug: #179856 in ubuntu "Non existent Audio CD gets mounted automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179856
<jtholmes> dexconf cant create xorg.conf as root in  hardy  any ideas bug has been reported
<ogra> you should never ever use dexconf directly (unless you are developing something using it) +
<persia> jtholmes: One shouldn't need xorg.conf in hardy, especially not a generic one created by dexconf.
<ogra> dexconf expects the preseeding the xserver-xorg postinst sets up ... dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg should work fine ...
<jtholmes> dpkg-reconfigure is calling dexconf
<ogra> *xserver-xorg
<ubotu> New bug: #179858 in ubuntu "open office disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179858
<jtholmes> persia, if xorg.conf exists in hardy do i remove it?
<ogra> but its true, xorg.conf isnt needed since gutsy already ....
<ogra> in gutsy we stuck with it because of mouse and keyboard settings
<persia> jtholmes: You can safely leave it there, but removing it should also be safe.
<ogra> in hardy hal should take care for that part
<jtholmes> the bottom line here is bug  157622 no gnome desktop
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157622 in gdm "gdm hangs after login in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157622
<jtholmes> bug descript may be wrong not sure if gdm hangs or not
<jtholmes> i did not report the bug but have the same problems
<persia> jtholmes: What processes are causing the high load?
<jtholmes> actually i dont have a high load i have >98%  idle
<persia> Likely different than 157622 then.
<persia> (although it may have the same symptoms)
<jtholmes> yes has the same symptoms
<ubotu> New bug: #179860 in gnome-games (main) "missing games in HH alpha 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179860
<jtholmes> every once in a great while parts of the gnome desktop will display but that is very rare
<jtholmes> i believe there is a race condition
<jtholmes> when i strace X proc  the output flys by continually
<jtholmes> whereas strace X proc in gutsy shows a distinct 1 sec interval readable pattern
<jtholmes> nvidia fx5200  how would i reconfig to tell it vesa only since xorg.conf is out of the picture
<jtholmes> this way i could see it is the nv-nvidia drivers
<ogra> xorg.conf will stil be used if its there
<jtholmes> interesting maybe that is a way to test
<ubotu> New bug: #179859 in gnome-games (main) "gnect crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 146411)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179859
<jtholmes> should either or both gdm procs show any ongoing activity via strace
<ubotu> New bug: #179861 in audacity (universe) "Please merge audacity 1.3.4-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179861
<ubotu> New bug: #179863 in libtm-perl (universe) "Please sync libtm-perl 1.26-10 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179863
<ubotu> New bug: #179864 in pgplot5 (multiverse) "shared library should link to libpng" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179864
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #179871 in gmsh (universe) "Merge gmsh 2.0.8-4 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179871
<ubotu> New bug: #179876 in compizconfig-backend-kconfig (universe) "[Remove] Please remove compizconfig-backend-{gconf,kconfig} from hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179876
<ubotu> New bug: #179877 in adept (main) "apt_updater crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179877
<ubotu> New bug: #179748 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179748
<ubotu> New bug: #179879 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl searches/detects wrong graphics card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179879
<ubotu> New bug: #179880 in ubuntu "Ubuntu ignores physical Toshiba A135 S4527 wi-fi switch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179880
<ubotu> New bug: #179881 in ubuntu "[hardy] xrandr suddently a blank top screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179881
<andre> packagers: is there a reason why Ubuntu Gutsy ships gnutls 1.6.3 while 2.x is available?
<andre> (hmm, gnutls 2.0.0 was released on 04-Sep-2007, perhaps that was too late for inclusion?)
<SnackPack> that's my guess
<SnackPack> lotta rdepends on libgnutls
<pochu> Also we stopped syncing from Debian before then, so it wouldn't have been included without an explicit request or a direct upload
<pochu> andre: does it fix any important issue? we could request a backport or fix anything via a -updates upload
<pochu> If there's something to fix ;)
<andre> i don't know, just asking because there were 2 request to gnome's release team to bump the gnutls version, and we wondered whether there's some incompatibilities between 1.x and 2.x :)
<ubotu> New bug: #179883 in xapian-core (main) "Please sync xapian-core 1.0.5-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179883
<andre> but now that i see that 2.0.x was released in september i realize that i should take a look at release dates first before wondering :)
<ubotu> New bug: #179885 in tzdata (main) "Capital of Ecuador needs to be added to the Time Zone settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179885
<ubotu> New bug: #179887 in alsa-driver (main) "Loud sound on high cpu usage (Macbook ICH7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179887
<ubotu> New bug: #179888 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] eresi" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179888
<RainCT> bug 179889
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179889 in elfsh "Please remove elfsh from Hardy" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179889
<ubotu> New bug: #179297 in example-content "oo-cd-cover.odg not updated images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179297
<ubotu> New bug: #179889 in elfsh (universe) "Please remove elfsh from Hardy" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179889
<ubotu> New bug: #179890 in ubuntu "Δεν μπορω να κανω update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179890
<ubotu> New bug: #179892 in ubuntu "JodViewer packaging requested" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179892
<ubotu> New bug: #179894 in pam (main) "passwd, pam_mount, and LUKS/dm_crypt need better integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179894
<ubotu> New bug: #179895 in evince (main) "evince cannot print page that renders correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179895
<ubotu> New bug: #179896 in ubuntu "USB Storage IO Errors when dealing with many file transactions in a short period of time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179896
<ubotu> New bug: #179898 in gambas (universe) "gdb crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179898
<ubotu> New bug: #179899 in apt-file (universe) "Wish: monitor Contents-{arch}.gz availability on mirrors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179899
<ubotu> New bug: #179901 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "new upstream release 0.5.5. for swfdec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179901
<ubotu> New bug: #179902 in ubuntu "Xserver crashes/restarts ati+xv+xrand+twoMonitors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179902
<ubotu> New bug: #179903 in ntfs-3g (main) "Using NTFS partitions on Ubuntu crashes customized folder icons on Windows XP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179903
<ubotu> New bug: #179904 in ubuntu "[Sync Request] Quesoglc 0.6.5-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179904
<ubotu> New bug: #179907 in ntfs-3g (main) "Ubuntu should not always show NTFS system and hidden files and directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179907
<ubotu> New bug: #179908 in ubuntu "kde4 desktop crash with a grey screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179908
<ubotu> New bug: #179909 in synaptic (main) "chosen mispelled in gtk/rgpreferenceswindow.cc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179909
<ubotu> New bug: #179905 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Bus Error when attempting to access MySQL Server using host name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179905
<ubotu> New bug: #179910 in ntfs-3g (main) "Ubuntu should, in some way, handle Windows rules for file names on a NTFS partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179910
<ubotu> New bug: #179911 in ubuntu "Internet does not work on a Gigabyte motherboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179911
<ubotu> New bug: #179912 in synaptic (main) "missing word in gtk/gsynaptic.cc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179912
<ubotu> New bug: #179914 in synaptic (main) "extraneous word in gtk/glade/dialog_welcome.glade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179914
<ubotu> New bug: #179915 in ubuntu "ESC key hangs gmplayer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179915
<ubotu> New bug: #179916 in xfce4-panel (main) "xfce4-panel needs to be restarted to keep Quicklauncher settings " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179916
<ubotu> New bug: #179917 in xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin (main) "Quicklauncher settings display French text in English environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179917
<andre> can someone tell me when http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461125 gets backported to ubuntu, or do i even have to become less friendly in the dup comments?
<ubotu> Gnome bug 461125 in Contacts ""category" in composer's "recipients chooser dialog" broken" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<ubotu> New bug: #179918 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer displays "could not open codec" but plays file correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179918
<ubotu> New bug: #179920 in f-spot (main) "dual screen / full screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179920
<Sikon> bdmurray> I have replied to the Ubuntu Bug Control application
<bdmurray> Sikon: okay, I'll try and get to it today
<Sikon> Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #179922 in keepalived (main) "Please merge keepalived 1.1.15-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179922
<ubotu> New bug: #179923 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] fprint" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179923
<ubotu> New bug: #179444 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179444
<ubotu> New bug: #179906 in ubuntu "Could not rename my created file." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179906
<ubotu> New bug: #179930 in gcl (universe) "old pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179930
<ubotu> New bug: #179931 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "[needs packaging] gnome-controll-center new upstream 0.10.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179931
<ubotu> New bug: #178053 in debian-installer (main) "bla bla" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178053
<ubotu> New bug: #179932 in webcam-server (universe) "Java-applet of webmin-server doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179932
<ubotu> New bug: #178446 in linux-source-2.6.22 "htb qdisc malfunctions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178446
<ubotu> New bug: #178495 in pan (main) "I was using Pan normally and clicked on a newgroup file it downloaded like a mpg and my Pan disappeared and will not reopen even when I remove it and reinstall. Is this some kind of virus?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178495
<ubotu> New bug: #178575 in gthumb "bad orientation tag causes gthumb to show strange value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178575
<ubotu> New bug: #179933 in kdemultimedia (main) "Kmix volume and mute shortcuts dont work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179933
<ubotu> New bug: #178718 in ubuntu "Gain root shell when X broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178718
<ubotu> New bug: #178812 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice loses password protection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178812
<ubotu> New bug: #178925 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when you go to "http://www.seaponline.eu" and when you write on the windows note" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178925
<ubotu> New bug: #178989 in gnome-panel (main) "CANNOT INSTALL THE  CITY FOR TIME AND DATE (NEW YORK) OF THE USA " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178989
<ubotu> New bug: #179221 in evolution (main) "mail not downloading to evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179221
<ubotu> New bug: #179350 in ubuntu "error with timidity software" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179350
<ubotu> New bug: #179463 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179463
<ubotu> New bug: #179485 in gnome-panel (main) "no sound in acer 5310" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179485
<jtholmes> can anyone tell me how i find out who in the Ubuntu org is responsible for gdm
<ubotu> New bug: #179939 in firefox (main) "can't load new programs from discs to hard drive also can't load printer drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179939
<ubotu> New bug: #179941 in ubuntu "initrd scripts don't detect mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179941
<warp10> bdmurray: may I query you?
<ubotu> New bug: #179579 in pidgin (main) "can't sign in" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179579
<ubotu> New bug: #179641 in beagle (main) "package clvm failed to install or upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179641
<ubotu> New bug: #179714 in debian-installer (main) "konx" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179714
<ubotu> New bug: #179727 in amsn-antialiased (universe) "sassii" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179727
<ubotu> New bug: #179743 in ubuntu "launchpad remembers and unremembers password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179743
<ubotu> New bug: #179778 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin displays my AIM password instead of AIM username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179778
<ubotu> New bug: #179793 in evolution (main) "aganda empty / adressbook crashes after changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179793
<ubotu> New bug: #179938 in ubuntu "white lines of "static" on monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179938
<bdmurray> warp10: if ubotu lets us
<ubotu> New bug: #179946 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus properties dialog doesn't allow copy and paste" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179946
<ubotu> New bug: #179947 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "Eclipse 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 terminates startup with icedtea-java7; OK with sun-java6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179947
<ubotu> New bug: #179948 in ubuntu "memory detection error assuming 16Mbyte" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179948
<ubotu> New bug: #179949 in compiz (main) "Compiz Desktop Cube switch workspace bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179949
<ubotu> New bug: #179952 in ubuntu "update manager or libstdc++6 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179952
<ubotu> New bug: #179955 in minbar (universe) "Please merge minbar 0.2.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 179954)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179955
<ubotu> New bug: #179956 in qemu (universe) "Qemu Freezes at X Configuration in VMs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179956
<ubotu> New bug: #179958 in ubuntu "cannot download applications-pidgin internet messenger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179958
<ubotu> New bug: #179954 in minbar (universe) "Please merge minbar 0.2.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179954
<greg-g> can someone please set the importance of bug 179785 to medium as it has a severe impact on a non-core application (epiphany won't start due to unmet dependency)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179785 in epiphany-browser "Fails to start, gives error message epiphany-browser: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179785
<greg-g> (I thought this bug was reported earlier in the hardy cycle, but I am unable to find an older bug than this)
<saivann> greg-g I'll look at this
<greg-g> saivann: thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #179964 in ubuntu "Very slow wired ethernet speeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179964
<saivann> greg-g : this bug is "confirmed" but is there at least to person who has this bug?
<saivann> two*
<greg-g> the original reporter (Jeff) and myself
<greg-g> and at least one other in the #ubuntu-us channel
<saivann> greg-g : Ok, it would be great if someone else would add a comment about this, because a bug can only be confirmed if at least two person can reproduce the bug, I set the importance to medium
<greg-g> saivann: ok, I will add my confirmation comment, I guess I just forgot to write "I can confirm this" when changing the status
<saivann> greg-g : Good :)
<ubotu> New bug: #179965 in ubuntu "[gutsy, hardy] device not accepting address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179965
<ubotu> New bug: #179966 in alsa-driver (main) "[hardy] Mixer on Rane Serato Live does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179966
<greg-g> saivann: thanks for the help
<saivann> greg-g : Thanks for your contribution! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #179968 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179968
<ubotu> New bug: #179969 in devscripts (main) "debchange: no description for `--distributor' and `--upstream' in	man page" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179969
<ubotu> New bug: #179970 in totem (main) "Video appears below the player." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179970
<ubotu> New bug: #144929 in gnash (universe) "gtk-gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::PropertyList::setReachable()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144929
<ubotu> New bug: #174943 in vnc (universe) "Xrealvnc crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174943
<ubotu> New bug: #179075 in nautilus "Nautilus fails on 7.10 upgrade, fix simple" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179075
<ubotu> New bug: #179971 in ubuntu "scroll and double click disabled after renaming xorg.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179971
<ubotu> New bug: #179973 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java web start doesnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179973
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-03
<ubotu> New bug: #179976 in grub (main) "grub stays in stage 1.5 after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179976
<ubotu> New bug: #179974 in firefox (main) "java plugin is not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179974
<ubotu> New bug: #179977 in openoffice.org (main) "[hardy] no longer possible to use 'openoffice my-document.odp' in a terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179977
<ubotu> New bug: #179981 in totem (main) "downloaded codecs for totem but now saying cannot read from resource" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179981
<joumetal> Is anyone have problems with epiphany or firefox-3.0 after xulrunner update? or is it just me?
<greg-g> joumetal: what kinds of problems?
<joumetal> they are not starting.
<greg-g> for epiphany have you seen this bug?  bug 179785
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179785 in epiphany-browser "Fails to start, gives error message epiphany-browser: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179785
<joumetal> actually epiphany has some problems before but now it doesn't start at all.
<joumetal> Yes, but somehow it was possible to open epiphany with liferea.
<greg-g> try the work around in that bug report, if that doesn't work then I don't know what it is ;)
<joumetal> Epiphany can't be used now. Mozilla initialization failed.
<greg-g> epiphany can't be used because of a mozilla failure?
<joumetal> That's the error message :)
<greg-g> weird, I'm out of ideas :)
<ubotu> New bug: #179984 in linux-source-2.6.22 "post-installation script returned error exit status 2?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179984
<ubotu> New bug: #179985 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "gnome-phone-manager-0.40 source package is missing debian directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179985
<joumetal> is it good idea to ping uploader who is in channel. I am not in hurry.
<greg-g> not sure about that (ettiquet-wise) but reporting a bug to that package should ping them anyways.
<joumetal> thanks.
<joumetal> xulrunner bugreport filed.
<ubotu> New bug: #179989 in xulrunner-1.9 (main) "xulrunner update and problem with browsers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179989
<Hobbsee> Bug #174038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174038 in soyuz "bad md5sum in Packages file" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174038
<jtholmes> anyone having issues with gdm
<ubotu> New bug: #179992 in ubuntu "Only part of built in 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller that works is green front speakers output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179992
<joumetal> gdm works for me.
<joumetal> jtholmes what kind of issues?
<jtholmes> joumetal, gnome desktop never displays gold screen with mouse pointer is only thing that displays after login completes
<jtholmes> s/never/never displays the normal desktop only thing displayed is gold screen w/mouse ptr
<jtholmes> joumetal, gutsy or hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #179993 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "VirtualBox crashed with signal 5 in VMMR3InitR0()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179993
<jtholmes> joumetal, gdm works 4 u in gutsy or hardy
<joumetal> hardy. does top tell anything in virtual terminal?
<jtholmes> joumetal, no almost 100% idle and nothing hogging the cpu
<jtholmes> joumetal, gnome-session started but never displays desktop
<jtholmes> joumetal, kill gdm  execute  startx  things are fine
<joumetal> jtholmes Have you searched launchpad?
<jtholmes> yes  bug 157622 put comment on it but it is 3 months old and no status
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157622 in gdm "gdm hangs after login in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157622
<jtholmes> joumetal, i did not report the original bug
<ubotu> New bug: #179995 in speedcrunch (main) "SpeedCrunch Internationalization bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179995
<ubotu> New bug: #179997 in enblend (universe) "debian watchfile needed in enblend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179997
<ubotu> New bug: #179999 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179999
<ubotu> New bug: #180001 in synaptic (main) "I'm updating all packages. Error with libstdc++6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180001
<ubotu> New bug: #180002 in ubuntu "hp pavilion ze5500 overheat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180002
<ubotu> New bug: #180005 in gdm (main) "GDM Should have a Bluetooth wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180005
<ubotu> New bug: #180007 in nautilus (main) "There is no easy way to change icons for file types" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180007
<ubotu> New bug: #180008 in libflashsupport (universe) "libflashsupport useless on amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180008
<ubotu> New bug: #180009 in ubuntu "No sound VIA 82C686A/B rev50" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180009
<ubotu> New bug: #180010 in ubuntu "Lenovo Y410 No sound Ubuntu gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180010
<ubotu> New bug: #180011 in ttf-ubuntu-title (universe) "Lack of SFD source file breaks LGPL license and makes file unredistributable!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180011
<ubotu> New bug: #180012 in ubuntu "Please sync abe 1.1-1 into universe from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180012
<ubotu> New bug: #180013 in acm4 (universe) "Please sync acm4 4.7-18 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180013
<ubotu> New bug: #180014 in abraca (universe) "There is no icon of abraca 0.2-1.1ubuntu1 in gnome-menu [Hardy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180014
<ubotu> New bug: #180016 in ubuntu "my computer does not recognise philips SA60xx audio player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180016
<ubotu> New bug: #180017 in ubuntu "Feisty dies on login manager after screen goes to sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180017
<ubotu> New bug: #180018 in antigrav (universe) "Please sync antigrav 0.0.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180018
<ubotu> New bug: #180019 in busybox (main) "Live/Install CD busybox tar -> invalid Tar magic error on a valid Gnu Tar Archiv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180019
<ubotu> New bug: #180020 in bsdgames (universe) "Please sync bsdgames 2.17-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180020
<ubotu> New bug: #180021 in cgoban (universe) "Please sync cgoban 1.9.14-14 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180021
<ubotu> New bug: #176156 in ubuntu "no network after transferring files with ssh (dup-of: 180022)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176156
<ubotu> New bug: #180022 in openssh (main) "no network after transferring files with ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180022
<ubotu> New bug: #180025 in freeciv (universe) "Please sync freeciv 2.1.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180025
<ubotu> New bug: #180026 in epiphany-browser (main) "Long description tooltips cut off by edge of screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180026
<Iuli> G'morning
<ubotu> New bug: #180029 in freedroidrpg (universe) "Please sync freedroid 0.10.3-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180029
<ubotu> New bug: #180028 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in __nptl_deallocate_tsd()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180028
<ubotu> New bug: #180031 in ubuntu "hibernate/resume not working on Toshiba L20-101" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180031
<ubotu> New bug: #180032 in update-manager (main) "Update removes vital media codex." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180032
<ubotu> New bug: #180034 in libflickrnet (main) "Please sync libflickrnet 25277-3  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180034
<ubotu> New bug: #180035 in gav (universe) "Please sync gav 0.9.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180035
<ubotu> New bug: #180033 in dfo (universe) "Please sync dfo 0.7+svn45-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180033
<BHSPitLappy> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay:  "The next Hug Day is 12 December 2007, in all timezones. It will take place in #ubuntu-bugs on Freenode."
<persia> BHSPitLappy: The next one just isn't scheduled yet.  Someone has to pick a theme, and select some bugs manually, which is a fair bit of work.  In the meantime, there's lots of Unconfirmed and New bugs that could use attention.
<ubotu> New bug: #180038 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switcher moves windows wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180038
<ubotu> New bug: #180036 in gnushogi (universe) "Please sync gnushogi 1.3.2-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180036
<ubotu> New bug: #180037 in gvrng (universe) "Please sync gvrng 2.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180037
<BHSPitLappy> persia, okay, well the text has been changed.
<persia> BHSPitLappy: That's a good start.  Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #180041 in alsa-driver (main) "ALSA driver for EMU0404 PCI does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180041
<ubotu> New bug: #180043 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "[dapper] MySQL-update brakes postfix-mysql configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180043
<ubotu> New bug: #180044 in notebook (universe) "notebook-gtk2 appears to do nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180044
<ubotu> New bug: #180046 in linux-meta (main) "Apple USB Keyboard doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180046
<ubotu> New bug: #180047 in openoffice.org (main) "linux libertine is underline by default in OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180047
<ubotu> New bug: #180051 in evolution (main) "It's not possible to print a marked area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180051
<ubotu> New bug: #180053 in smilutils (universe) "Please sync smilutils 0.3.2+cvs20070731-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180053
<ubotu> New bug: #180039 in xulrunner-1.9 (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180039
<ubotu> New bug: #180054 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Mono not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180054
<ubotu> New bug: #180055 in ubuntu "(hardy, xorg, compiz) xorg becoming temporarily unresponsive after latest compiz upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180055
<ubotu> New bug: #180059 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany can't be used now. Mozilla initialization failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180059
<ubotu> New bug: #180061 in gcc-defaults (main) "gcc: invalid bfd target 'elf-i386'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180061
<ubotu> New bug: #180063 in evolution-sharp (main) "[hardy] Please update evolution-sharp to 0.15.4 to fix FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180063
<ubotu> New bug: #180064 in gedit (main) "scroll bar obscures the bottom line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180064
<geser> is there a master bug for the libstdc++6 upgrade problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #180069 in xulrunner-1.9 ""open with ..." should suggest alternative helper based on mime-type" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180069
<ubotu> New bug: #180072 in bacula (universe) "bacula-common install error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180072
<ubotu> New bug: #180073 in amarok (main) "No menu entry for Amarok in gnome on Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180073
<ubotu> New bug: #180074 in network-manager (main) "very frequent disconnects with networkmanager + knetworkmanager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180074
<ubotu> New bug: #180076 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Meta-bug for Texas Instruments Card reader(s)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180076
<ubotu> New bug: #179979 in nautilus (main) "I can not get a flash player to work in UBUNTU, and i am getting exremely irritated by it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179979
<ubotu> New bug: #180023 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashes when incoming message received (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180023
<ubotu> New bug: #180078 in evolution (main) "Contact importing is not correct" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180078
<ubotu> New bug: #180079 in pitivi (universe) "pitivi crashed unexpectingly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180079
<ubotu> New bug: #180065 in ubuntu "evince. Delete a folder while saving a file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180065
<ubotu> New bug: #180082 in synaptic (main) "no category selector in main window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180082
<ubotu> New bug: #180087 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Processes tab causes GLib error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180087
<ubotu> New bug: #180089 in ubiquity (main) "fatal error on grub-install (hd0) related to partition type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180089
<ubotu> New bug: #180093 in udev (main) "TI Card Reader not reading my SM card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180093
<ubotu> New bug: #180094 in ubuntu "Error in updating apt in Dapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180094
<ubotu> New bug: #180097 in ubuntu "what is the conflicting software for installing GStreamer extra plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180097
<ubotu> New bug: #180045 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_uri_unref()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180045
<ubotu> New bug: #180103 in ubuntu "Clock 2.20.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180103
<ubotu> New bug: #180081 in update-manager (main) "the update manager ask me to do this !!!" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180081
<ubotu> New bug: #180104 in pidgin (main) "pls diregard: srrry. i just wanted to see what "report a problem" would do. i intened to hit Cancel before sending anything to you." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180104
<ubotu> New bug: #180105 in kvm (universe) "unhandled vm exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180105
<bddebian> Boo
<Iuli> b00huh :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #180110 in id3lib3.8.3 (main) "applications should use taglib instead of id3lib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180110
<ubotu> New bug: #180111 in atftp (universe) "atftpd configures for wrong inetd daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180111
<ubotu> New bug: #180113 in gnustep-ppd (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180113
<ubotu> New bug: #180114 in nss (main) "package libnss3-1d None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libnss3-1d.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so', which is also in package libnss3-0d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180114
<ubotu> New bug: #180119 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror doesn't open file type inode/directory by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180119
<ubotu> New bug: #180120 in supertux (universe) "Missing debian/watch file in supertux" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180120
<ubotu> New bug: #180121 in knowit (universe) "KnowIt watch file is broken" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180121
<ubotu> New bug: #180123 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180123
<ubotu> New bug: #180124 in qtdmm (universe) "Merge qtdmm 0.8.12-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180124
<ubotu> New bug: #180129 in poppler (main) "Print menu item disabled for a PDF 1.5 file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180129
<ubotu> New bug: #180130 in emacs22 (main) "Documentation for ido-mode is not very enlightening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180130
<ubotu> New bug: #180131 in gshutdown (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180131
<ubotu> New bug: #180127 in imagemagick (main) "ImageMagick Tools crash when run a specific eps.gz file (dup-of: 86587)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180127
<ubotu> New bug: #180133 in base-installer (main) "installer fails to install linux-image-virtual in vmware workstation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180133
<ubotu> New bug: #180138 in firestarter "Firestarter cannot set TCP and UDP ports independently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180138
<ubotu> New bug: #180139 in dosemu-freedos "package install script failes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180139
<ubotu> New bug: #180141 in kdepim (main) "Typo in man page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180141
<ubotu> New bug: #180150 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree under konqueror hasn't picture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180150
<ubotu> New bug: #180101 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox 0.11.4-0ubuntu1 crashes with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180101
<ubotu> New bug: #180136 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180136
<ubotu> New bug: #180153 in restricted-manager (restricted) "rephrase message: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180153
<ubotu> New bug: #180154 in mono-addins (main) "Please sync mono-addins 0.3-2  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180154
<ubotu> New bug: #180157 in linux (main) "XFS root filesystem - install fails with "noexec or nodev" error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180157
<ubotu> New bug: #180160 in ubuntu "cannot run apt-get after upgrading to ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180160
<ubotu> New bug: #180162 in tsclient (main) "tsclient screen size missing xdmcp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180162
<ubotu> New bug: #180163 in xen-source-2.6.16 (universe) "[Remove] Please remove xen-source-2.6.16 from hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180163
<ubotu> New bug: #180164 in emacs22 (main) "README.Debian is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180164
<ubotu> New bug: #180166 in gphotofs (universe) "leyendo el directorio .: Software caused connection abort" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180166
<ubotu> New bug: #180167 in openoffice.org2 "Solver hungs up openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180167
<rlaager> Hi. I seem to have accidentally marked an upstream bug as being "Gaim" instead of "Meanwhile" here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meanwhile/+bug/180174
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180174 in pidgin "[PATCH] Fix meanwhile warnings with -Wstrict-prototypes" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #180171 in pidgin "[PATCH] Fix gtkspell warnings with -Wstrict-prototypes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180171
<ubotu> New bug: #180173 in ssmtp (universe) "Merge ssmtp 2.61-13  from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180173
<ubotu> New bug: #180169 in udev (main) "[hardy] /dev missing some entries, others have wrong permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180169
<ubotu> New bug: #180174 in pidgin "[PATCH] Fix meanwhile warnings with -Wstrict-prototypes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180174
<ubotu> New bug: #180176 in xulrunner-1.9 (universe) "relocation error: libxul.so SEC_StringToOID, version NSS_3.12 not defined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180176
<ubotu> New bug: #180178 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "system monitor not displaying on topbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180178
<ubotu> New bug: #180177 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Sudo does nothing when prompt for password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180177
<ubotu> New bug: #180179 in pidgin "[PATCH] Fix nspr warnings with -Wstrict-prototypes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180179
<ubotu> New bug: #180181 in pidgin "[PATCH] Fix warnings from GtkItemFactoryCallback with -Wstrict-prototypes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180181
<ubotu> New bug: #180182 in kdissert (universe) "kdissert still using fancyheadings.sty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180182
<ubotu> New bug: #180186 in pwman3 (universe) "cElementTree in python2.5 in gutsy needs to be on sys.path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180186
<ubotu> New bug: #180188 in kdebase "klipper: grouping and back-references in regular expressions" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180188
<ubotu> New bug: #180189 in wammu (universe) "wammu crashed with SIGSEGV in PyObject_Call()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180189
<ubotu> New bug: #180194 in ubuntu "printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180194
<ubotu> New bug: #180198 in openoffice.org (main) "Im Open office fehlen in Arial Umlaut und ß" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180198
<ubotu> New bug: #180199 in meta-kde4 (universe) "Incorrect dependancy for kde4-amusements " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180199
<ubotu> New bug: #110196 in medibuntu "RFE: Include AMR-enabled mplayer" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110196
<ubotu> New bug: #180204 in gnumeric (main) "gumeric -- ranges no longer highlighed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180204
<ubotu> New bug: #180205 in epiphany-browser (main) "Personal data manager doesn't display any password information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180205
<ubotu> New bug: #180206 in xine-lib (main) "Please sync xine-lib (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180206
<ubotu> New bug: #180212 in python-geoip "Please include these improvements in the GeoIP-Python package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180212
<ubotu> New bug: #180214 in wacom-tools (main) "package xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man4/wacom.4x.gz', which is also in package wacom-tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180214
<ubotu> New bug: #180215 in lilypond (universe) "lilypond core dumps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180215
<ubotu> New bug: #180216 in ubuntu "Can not change desktop backround" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180216
<ubotu> New bug: #180217 in python-mode (universe) "One more dependency for python-mode package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180217
<ubotu> New bug: #180219 in openoffice.org (main) "Internal hyperlinks nonfunctioning in openoffice table of contents when exported to xhtml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180219
<ubotu> New bug: #180221 in libsdl1.2 (main) "sound doesn't work using libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio binary package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180221
<ubotu> New bug: #180222 in bluez-gnome (main) "Missing apps in bluez-gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180222
<ubotu> New bug: #180223 in autopano-sift (universe) "Incorrect handling of filenames with spaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180223
 * rbs-tito closed bug 177349
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177349 in gnucash-docs "Mistake in gnucash documentation" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177349
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-04
<rbs-tito> Is anyone here?
<rbs-tito> That knows about the debian control file?
<ubotu> New bug: #180224 in gdm (main) "Hibernate icon missing in GDM options menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180224
<ubotu> New bug: #180225 in ubuntu "php5-interbase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180225
<ubotu> New bug: #180172 in oggconvert (universe) "oggconvert crashed with TypeError in _update_progressbar()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180172
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: that bug you just opened on the hibernate icon, there is no icon in the pixmap directory for feisty either
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: right, I checked that too but also noticed that there is not one for suspend either
<bdmurray> I think the package changed a lot
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Me too, that's why I took myself from assignment!
<bdmurray> heh, I looked for the icon to add as a patch too
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: I'd have thought it would have used all the icons from the GNOME theme anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #180226 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel oops - Assertion failure in do_get_write_access()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180226
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: If you're not too busy, could you check out my patch for bug 180217
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180217 in python-mode "One more dependency for python-mode package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180217
<ubotu> New bug: #180231 in gnome-themes-extras (universe) "Darklooks : Searchbox unreadable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180231
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: And for that package, am I supposed to contact the Debian developer?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: I don't think so, that should be Ubuntu specific
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: So I've set it as confirmed and marked my attachment as a patch, it's done?
<bdmurray> whoops, I thought you were talking about the gdm bug - give me a minute
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: how bad is the bug?
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: As minor as it gets
<bdmurray> so the application still functions?
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: One feature doesn't, unless a package is manually isntalled
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: It's a missing recommended dependency
<ubotu> New bug: #180233 in gthumb (main) "gthumb folder keyboard control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180233
<ubotu> New bug: #180235 in openoffice.org (main) "unable to import text in a table from a website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180235
<ubotu> New bug: #180237 in gnome-control-center (main) ""keyboard LED to show alternative layouts" doesn't work in Hardy a2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180237
<ubotu> New bug: #180238 in ubuntu ""keyboard LED to show alternative layouts" doesn't work in Hardy a2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180238
<ubotu> New bug: #180240 in hal (main) "realtek rtl8185 driver wont work I can't get online wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180240
<ubotu> New bug: #149519 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149519
<ubotu> New bug: #180243 in goffice (main) "Please merge goffice 0.6.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180243
<ubotu> New bug: #180244 in frozen-bubble (universe) "Hiscore list mirrors on new entry - patch included" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180244
<ubotu> New bug: #180245 in picard (universe) "Debian watch file doesn't work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180245
<ubotu> New bug: #180248 in audacious (universe) "Please merge audacious 1.4.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180248
<ubotu> New bug: #180250 in hal (main) "system fails to resume in Hardy with non-free nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180250
<ubotu> New bug: #180254 in lastfm (universe) "Please merge  lastfm 1.4.1.57486.dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180254
<ubotu> New bug: #180256 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager does not start with gnome-phone-manager running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180256
<rbs-tito> Anyone here?
<ubotu> New bug: #180258 in gtk-vnc (universe) "Please sync libgtk-vnc-1.0-0 0.3.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180258
<ubotu> New bug: #180259 in totem (main) "totem-xine crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_port_send_gui_data()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180259
<ubotu> New bug: #180261 in user-setup "Adding a new user with "Real Name" containing an apostrophe fails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180261
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: I think forwarding that bug is a good idea
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: The one I made a patch for earlier?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: right - bug 180217 to debian
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180217 in python-mode "One more dependency for python-mode package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180217
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: To the Debian bugtracker or to the maintainers email address?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: the debian bug tracker
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Do you report Debian bugs with email?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: yeah, there isn't a web reporting tool
<rbs-tito> Debian is where old software goes to die
<rbs-tito> there's a package called reportbug, that does it for you right?
<bdmurray> not the ubuntu package of it
<rbs-tito> damn
<rbs-tito> Can I send the email in evolution?
<bdmurray> yes, I think there is specific formatting of the message though
<bdmurray> http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<rbs-tito> http://pastebin.ca/840991
<rbs-tito> Is that what I need?
<rbs-tito> It's in the right format
<rbs-tito> But is the info alright?
<rbs-tito> I've put Severity: minor too
<bdmurray> Cool, I think the package version might help
<rbs-tito> with the -ubuntu1 bit too?
<rbs-tito> or just the version as it comes from Debian?
<rbs-tito> 1:1.0-3.1ubuntu1 is the version in Gutsy
<bdmurray> right, I'm guessing we don't modify the debian/control so would think that it applies to 1.0-3.1
<bdmurray> you have the source right?
<rbs-tito> yeah
<rbs-tito> Why?
<ubotu> New bug: #180262 in ubuntu "ACPI hot keys not working on Asus M6R" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180262
<bdmurray> wouldn't that show us?
<rbs-tito> There's no revision system
<rbs-tito> apt-get source fetches python-mode-1.0
<rbs-tito> So should version be 1.0 ?
<bdmurray> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?which=pkg&data=python-mode&archive=no&version=&dist=unstable
<bdmurray> That shows the latest version being 1.0-3.1 so I'd use that
<rbs-tito> I just got that number from packages.debian.org too
<bdmurray> I think 1.0 is upstream and -3.1 is the debian version
<bdmurray> then ubuntu1 is us
<rbs-tito> ok, i'll send it off
<crimsun> you might want to read the latter portion of lucas's blog, too.
<crimsun> http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=271
<crimsun> "If you are an Ubuntu Developer, read wiki.u.c/Bugs/Debian/Usertagging for the details on how to tag the bugs you file. Note that the submittodebian script in the ubuntu-dev-tools package already sets the usertags."
<rbs-tito> crimsun: Damn, too late, I should have added that tag
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: I think you can modify it after the fact
<crimsun> (yes, you can.)
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Feel free to attempt it, but that was the most convoluted report I've ever made!!
<rbs-tito> Do Debian send you an email back or something?
<bdmurray> okay, it says at w.u.c how to add the tags
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Debian/Usertagging
<bdmurray> Yes, you'll get e-mail similar to launchpad e-mail
<bdmurray> crimsun: what is the 123456 for?
<bdmurray> is that needed?
<rbs-tito> and is the user ubuntu.devel or me?
<bdmurray> Yes, you'll get e-mail similar to launchpad e-mailAll those usertags must be used with the [MAILTO] ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com user.
<rbs-tito> they haven't sent me anything yet
<bdmurray> it says that user must be used
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: I didn't add a user tag to my email :S
<rbs-tito> That bug is online
<rbs-tito> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=458997
<ubotu> Debian bug 458997 in python-mode "python-mode should mark pychecker as recommended" [Minor,Open]
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: well, that's a start (thanks for doing that) I'll look at adding the tag tomorrow
<rbs-tito> So how do I add the Ubuntu tags to that report? I mean, the example on w.u.c doesn't have a place to write a bug number or anything like that
<bdmurray> ah, 123456 must be the bug number
<rbs-tito> Oh right
<rbs-tito> Yeah
<rbs-tito> Of course
<bdmurray> so you want origin-ubuntu and patch added
<bdmurray> however, that seems to be a different type of tag
<rbs-tito> origin-ubuntu I've just sent off
<rbs-tito> I haven't added patch because I don't know how to do it
<rbs-tito> Do you just attach it or what?
<bdmurray> I think using tag instead of usertag would work
<bdmurray> so . tag 123456 + patch
<ubotu> New bug: #180264 in gnome-games (main) "Blackjack loss of options after splitting aces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180264
<rbs-tito> Yeah, patch is a normal tag to say its patched, the other tag is to say it's patched by one of us
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: okay, I'm done for the night thanks for doing that
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Thanks for helping. I can't be bothered to sleep tonight
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Wait, do I file that report in malone?
<rbs-tito> Link to Debian in distributions?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: that is correct
<rbs-tito> Thanks
<rbs-tito> Launchpad is way better than Debian bugs
<rbs-tito> Debian might aswell migrate :p
<greg-g> I used reportbug-ng to report bugs to debian and it does all of the syntax for you (and opens up your preferred mail client to send it), just fyi
<rbs-tito> ooh, got an email, they've accepted the changes
<rbs-tito> greg-g: I'll check it out
<rbs-tito> greg-g: If I want to send my patch, how do I go about it?
<greg-g> you might want to delete some of the info it puts in there (like what servers are in your sources.list) but I like it for the very low number of debian bugs I report
<greg-g> rbs-tito: dunno, never done that
<rbs-tito> greg-g: Debian bugs is so awful
<greg-g> agreed
<rbs-tito> I added the hardy tag too
<ubotu> New bug: #180266 in dhcdbd (main) "dhclient doesn't send host-name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180266
<ubotu> New bug: #180267 in nautilus (main) ""Empty trash before umount" on removable disks should read "unmount"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180267
<rbs-tito> bug 180267 is pretty sorted I think
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180267 in nautilus ""Empty trash before umount" on removable disks should read "unmount"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180267
<ubotu> New bug: #180269 in partman-base (main) "Partman is disorganized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180269
<ubotu> New bug: #180270 in xorg (main) "Can't disable 640x480" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180270
<ubotu> New bug: #180268 in gnome-vfs2 "Nautilus FTP access fails to display permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180268
<ubotu> New bug: #180271 in banshee (universe) "Banshee infinite loops when trying to play a podcast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180271
<ubotu> New bug: #180272 in f-spot (main) "F-spot crashes in ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180272
<ubotu> New bug: #180274 in bluez-libs (main) "Please sync bluez-libs (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180274
<ubotu> New bug: #180280 in ubuntu "'Help' & 'About Ubuntu' does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180280
<ubotu> New bug: #180281 in linux-meta (main) "Intel HDA soundcard produces no sound with Ubuntu 7.10 Generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180281
<ubotu> New bug: #180282 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Ruby Nmap::Parser Library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180282
<ubotu> New bug: #180285 in clamav (universe) "[clamav] remote vulnerabilities in versions before 0.92" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180285
<ubotu> New bug: #180287 in rhythmbox (main) "rhytmbox plays a song that was stopped along with another" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180287
<ubotu> New bug: #180289 in linux-meta (main) "[linux-source] [CVE-2007-5966] integer overflow in the hrtimer_start function in kernel/hrtimer.c, local vulnerabilty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180289
<ubotu> New bug: #180291 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed whilst browsing a website - this was repeated shortly after restarting the session." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180291
<ubotu> New bug: #180292 in linux-meta (main) "[linux-source] [CVE-2007-6063] Buffer overflow in the isdn_net_setcfg function in isdn_net.c, possible local vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180292
<ubotu> New bug: #180293 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree installation fails with checksum failure on binary package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180293
<ubotu> New bug: #180294 in linux-meta (main) "[linux-source] [CVE-2007-6206] local coredump information disclosure vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180294
<ubotu> New bug: #180295 in linux-meta (main) "[linux-source] [CVE-2007-6417] information disclosure and DoS vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180295
<ubotu> New bug: #180296 in cupsys (main) "[cupsys] [CVE-2007-5849] [CVE-2007-6358] local vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180296
<ubotu> New bug: #180298 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes on submitting login form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180298
<ubotu> New bug: #180299 in tar (main) "[tar] [CVE-2007-4476] Buffer overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180299
<ubotu> New bug: #180300 in typo3-src (universe) "[typo3-src] [CVE-2007-6381] SQL injection vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180300
<ubotu> New bug: #180301 in inotify-tools (universe) "[inotify-tools] [CVE-2007-5037] buffer overflow, possible execution of arbitrary code, local vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180301
<ubotu> New bug: #180303 in peercast (universe) "[peercast] [CVE-2007-6454] buffer overflow, remote vulnerability allowing DoS or arbitrary code execution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180303
<ubotu> New bug: #180304 in ubuntu "Plugging in AC while screen dimming for screensaver locks X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180304
<ubotu> New bug: #180306 in tcpreen (universe) "[tcpreen] [CVE-2007-6562] remote buffer overflow causing DoS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180306
<ubotu> New bug: #180307 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180307
<ubotu> New bug: #180308 in maradns (universe) "[maradns] [CVE-2008-0061] programming error leading to DoS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180308
<ubotu> New bug: #180309 in migration-assistant (main) "MigrationAssistance doesn't use localization settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180309
<ubotu> New bug: #180312 in compiz (main) "compiz won't autodetect driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180312
<ubotu> New bug: #180314 in ubuntu "Can't compile kphone 4.2-6 with Qt-4.3.2 under Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180314
<ubotu> New bug: #180316 in compiz (main) "fixed window placement not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180316
<ubotu> New bug: #180319 in cell-gcc (universe) "ipc/compat.c:468: internal compiler error: in copyprop_hardreg_forward_1, at regrename.c:1592" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180319
<ubotu> New bug: #180320 in tramp (universe) "tramp not working with xemacs21" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180320
<ubotu> New bug: #180323 in debian-maintainers "Please remove debian-maintainers package from Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180323
<ubotu> New bug: #180211 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180211
<ubotu> New bug: #180325 in pidgin (main) "pidgin doesn't realize I've lost my internet connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180325
<ubotu> New bug: #180326 in pidgin (main) "pidgin won't connect until I change the "status"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180326
<ubotu> New bug: #180328 in prboom (universe) "Please sync prboom 2.4.7+dfsg-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180328
<Hobbsee> debian bug #385561
<ubotu> Debian bug 385561 in konsole "konsole crashed after my cat jumped on the mouse" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/385561
<DarkMageZ> that's an interesting bug title
<ubotu> New bug: #180331 in firefox (main) "when opening site http://vnexpress.net, firefox páuse for a while" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180331
<ubotu> New bug: #180330 in telepathy-qt (universe) "Please sync telepathy-qt 0.0.2064-1 from Debian experimental to fix a FTBFS" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180330
<ubotu> New bug: #180332 in linuxtv-dvb-apps (universe) "dvb-t scan example file for Muenster" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180332
<ubotu> New bug: #180333 in epiphany-browser (main) "URL bar does not lose focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180333
<ubotu> New bug: #180334 in pysycache (universe) "Please sync pysycache 3.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180334
<ubotu> New bug: #180335 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flash on firefox/compiz causes nonresponsive firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180335
<ubotu> New bug: #180336 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "vditool crashes with "error while loading shared libraries: VBoxDDU.so"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180336
<jtt> does gdm  control  suspend/hibernate etc.
<pedro_> jtt: yeah it can do that
<ubotu> New bug: #180339 in gcc-3.4 (main) "Problems with gcc-3.4-doc during upgrades." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180339
<jtt> pedro_, ok thanks i am trying to set the package name on some bugs
<jtt> that are missing the package name
<pedro_> jtt: rock!, thanks for do that :-)
<jtt> yes i really need to know more about the structure of gnome but getting there
<ubotu> New bug: #180338 in rocksndiamonds (multiverse) "Please sync rocksndiamonds 3.2.4+dfsg-2 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180338
<ubotu> New bug: #179862 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179862
<ubotu> New bug: #180341 in rott (multiverse) "Please sync rott 1.0-5 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180341
<ubotu> New bug: #180342 in bsdgames (universe) "adventure crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180342
<ubotu> New bug: #179980 in ubuntu "Update problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179980
<ubotu> New bug: #180344 in decibel (universe) "[FTBFS] decibel (0.5.0+svn737972-2) fails to build in hardy" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180344
<ubotu> New bug: #180345 in searchandrescue (universe) "Please sync searchandrescue 0.8.2-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180345
<ubotu> New bug: #180346 in singularity (universe) "Please sync singularity 0.261+r409-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180346
<ubotu> New bug: #180348 in tumiki-fighters (universe) "Please sync tumiki_fighters 0.2.dfsg1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180348
<ubotu> New bug: #180350 in eog (main) "i cannot print pictures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180350
<ubotu> New bug: #180351 in foomatic-filters (main) "hp laserjet 1015 foomatic-rip chokes on pdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180351
<ubotu> New bug: #180352 in backuppc (main) "[backuppc] v3.10 package upgrade request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180352
<ubotu> New bug: #180353 in xffm "[Removal Request]: xffm and friends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180353
<ubotu> New bug: #180354 in python-wsgiref (universe) "Please sync python-wsgiref 0.1.2-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180354
<Hobbsee> debian bug 459107
<ubotu> Debian bug 459107 in telepathy-qt "New upstream version 0.14.1" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/459107
<ubotu> New bug: #180357 in warzone2100 (universe) "Please sync warzone2100 version 2.1.0~0.svn3260-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180357
<ubotu> New bug: #180358 in firefox (main) "news paper cant read malayalam in firefox browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180358
<ubotu> New bug: #180359 in thunderbird (main) "ubuntu - can't drag & drop mail to personal folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180359
<ubotu> New bug: #180362 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mplayer plugin firefox only produces sound in active window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180362
<ubotu> New bug: #180364 in ocamlnet (universe) "ocamlrpcgen no longer works on Gutsy. Probably a wrongly stripped binary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180364
<ubotu> New bug: #180365 in cdebconf-keystep (main) "keyboard automatic detection fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180365
<ubotu> New bug: #180368 in command-not-found (main) "gdbm fatal: lseek error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180368
<ubotu> New bug: #180369 in amarok (main) "Trying to change the title of read-only file makes the title disappear (empty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180369
<ubotu> New bug: #132878 in warzone2100 (universe) "warzone2100 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132878
<ubotu> New bug: #155635 in warzone2100 (universe) "warzone2100 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155635
<ubotu> New bug: #176095 in warzone2100 (universe) "warzone2100 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176095
<ubotu> New bug: #180370 in amarok (main) "Daap share never loads song or artist lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180370
<rbs-tito> Are old bugs being rejected now??
<ubotu> New bug: #180371 in squid3 (universe) "Please sync squid 3.0.STABLE1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180371
<ubotu> New bug: #180372 in synaptic (main) "Gnome and Synaptic Crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180372
<ubotu> New bug: #180373 in serpentine (main) "serpentine fails loading pls or m3u files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180373
<jtt> rbs-tito, i would'nt think so, but sometimes rewrites cause bugs to no longer be revelant
<jtt> rewrites of code the bug was found in that is
<jtt> and some times updates accidentally or purposefully fix bugs
<rbs-tito> I've just uploaded a patch to bug 70786 , needs review though
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70786 in gdm ""Username" field contains nonsensical tooltip" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70786
<taim> Not sure if this is a good place to ask, but I am sure you will tell me.
<taim> Bug #161034 shows having 1 duplicate.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161034 in ubuntu "install keyboard freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161034
<taim> I can't seem to find a link to the duplicate.
<taim> Nor am I able to add a comment.
<taim> What makes this a little confusing to me is that there is also a bug from a while back that probably makes #161034 a duplicate of #35530.
<ubotu> New bug: #180377 in apt (main) "Uzbekistan mirror is unaccessible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180377
<pedro_> rbs-tito: thanks for your work, it should be looked by the gdm maintainers (upstream) though
<pedro_> taim: bug 161033 is the one that was marked as dup of it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161033 in ubuntu "install keyboard freeze (dup-of: 161034)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161033
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161034 in ubuntu "install keyboard freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161034
<rbs-tito> pedro_: I've uploaded to the GNOME bugtracker too
<pedro_> rbs-tito: yeah that's why i said it ;-)
<rbs-tito> It would be nice if GNOME moved to Launchpad, you tend to log in to their bugzilla way too often
<rbs-tito> pedro_: :) Gotcha
<pedro_> hehe
<rbs-tito> Debian too, I sent a report to them last night, it's like pulling teeth
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> yeah BTS isn't very cool
<taim> pedro_: am I missing how you found that?  Is there a section of 161034 that I was missing?
<pedro_> taim: look at the left side of the report, there's a tab (just at the bottom of actions) that say "duplicates of this bug"
<pedro_> taim: if you can't post a comment to it maybe is because you're not logged in?
<taim> pedro_: whoops.  Helps if I read the title tabs :}
<pedro_> haha yeah that helps sometimes :-P
<taim> pedro_: I am logged in, but still unable to type anything in the comment section.
<ubotu> New bug: #180379 in gnome-terminal (main) "after "reset and clear", the gnome terminal shows "Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180379
<ubotu> New bug: #180380 in cheese (universe) "debian/watch file missing in cheese" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180380
<pedro_> that's weird you should be able to do that, maybe a browser issue?
 * pedro_ out for lunch brb
<ubotu> New bug: #180378 in pm-utils (restricted) "nvidia-kernel-common needs to intergrate with new pm-tools framework" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180378
<ubotu> New bug: #180381 in libwww-mechanize-perl (universe) "Please sync libwww-mechanize-perl 1.34-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180381
<taim> pedro_: That's what I was thinking.  I am going to try later on another machine that isn't as broken as the one I am currently on.
<ubotu> New bug: #180363 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine crashed with IndexError in _parse()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180363
<ubotu> New bug: #180382 in kompozer (universe) "debian/watch file missing in kompozer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180382
<ubotu> New bug: #180384 in mozilla-traybiff (universe) "Please merge mozilla-traybiff 1.2.3-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180384
<ubotu> New bug: #180385 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox freezes when music location is mounted shortly after startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180385
<ubotu> New bug: #180386 in playground (universe) "debian/watch file missing in playground" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180386
<ubotu> New bug: #180387 in asterisk (universe) "Voicemail for the Spanish language references non-existent files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180387
<ubotu> New bug: #180389 in evolution (main) "Folder names with special characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180389
<ubotu> New bug: #180390 in pysdm (universe) "debian/watch file missing in pysdm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180390
<ubotu> New bug: #180391 in conduit (universe) "debian/watch missing" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180391
<ubotu> New bug: #180393 in avidemux (multiverse) "package avidemux-common None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/avidemux-common.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/avidemux.mo', which is also in package avidemux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180393
<ubotu> New bug: #180394 in xffm-samba (universe) "debian/watch file missing in xffm-samba" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180394
<ubotu> New bug: #180356 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180356
<ubotu> New bug: #180395 in freej (universe) "Please sync freej 0.9.1+dl0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180395
<ubotu> New bug: #180324 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-about-me crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180324
<ubotu> New bug: #180396 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "[gutsy] Video output scrambled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180396
<ubotu> New bug: #180397 in evince (main) "evince characters printing with epson stylus dx6000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180397
<ubotu> New bug: #180398 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "xvideo causes contrast/blocking issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180398
<ubotu> New bug: #180406 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "Please upgrade to gtkpod-aac 0.99.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180406
<ubotu> New bug: #180407 in ndiswrapper (main) "Please merge ndiswrapper 1.51-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180407
<ubotu> New bug: #180409 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 "bugs in fglrx after and post install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180409
<ubotu> New bug: #180411 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Firefox 2.0.0.11 flashplugin-nonfree Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180411
<ubotu> New bug: #180412 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "file system usage should ignore capifs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180412
<ubotu> New bug: #180415 in coreutils (main) "df display 1K-blocks for 4K too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180415
<jtt> pedro_, one of the bugs i am working on the problem has disappeared
<jtt> how do we go about closing the ticket
<pedro_> jtt: can you comment that in the report?
<jtt> ok wanted to know where that went as there is no actual status close thanks
<pedro_> if another person or the reporter said it was fixed too, it can be closed
<pedro_> jtt: the status might be then "fix released"
<jtt> the reported said it disappeared
<jtt> reporter
<jtt> is there an actual close status
<pedro_> jtt: "invalid"
<jtt> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #125820 in gnome-osd (universe) "gnome-osd-event-bridge crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125820
<rbs-tito> Geubuntu? What next!
<ubotu> New bug: #180417 in gnome-panel (main) "Launcher icons shifted on fullscreen games" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180417
<ubotu> New bug: #180420 in ubuntu "Compaq v2000 will not exit suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180420
<ubotu> New bug: #180421 in ubuntu "Broadcom wifi card not connecting to NETGEAR network, even with ndiswrapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180421
<ubotu> New bug: #180422 in control-center (main) "About Me has dependency on Evolution Data Server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180422
<ubotu> New bug: #180423 in ubuntu "Keyboard not functioning on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180423
<ubotu> New bug: #180424 in evolution (main) "evolution sends email only after click on 'send/receive' min. 5 times " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180424
<ubotu> New bug: #180425 in ubuntu "epson stylus photo RX425 not working anymore since 2.6.22-14-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180425
<ubotu> New bug: #180426 in privoxy (universe) "firefox + privoxy generates "Error 403: Forbidden" message from the "Way Back Machine" (www.archive.org)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180426
<ubotu> New bug: #180428 in yelp (main) "Sessions Preferences help incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180428
<ubotu> New bug: #180427 in ubuntu "system startup screen does not come up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180427
<ubotu> New bug: #180429 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin creates huge temp files till partition is full" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180429
<ubotu> New bug: #180430 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Local Root Options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180430
<ubotu> New bug: #180431 in linkchecker (universe) "Merge linkchecker 4.8-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180431
<ubotu> New bug: #180432 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with AttributeError in get_name()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180432
<ubotu> New bug: #180433 in ubuntu "Xinerama doesn't work with mga driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180433
<ubotu> New bug: #180435 in ubuntu "TTF Font  will not displayed correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180435
<ubotu> New bug: #180436 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Service changes are not saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180436
<ubotu> New bug: #180437 in xaralx (multiverse) "xaralx crashes on transparency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180437
<ubotu> New bug: #178246 in update-manager (main) "upgrading to version 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178246
<ubotu> New bug: #180439 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180439
<ubotu> New bug: #180440 in network-manager (main) "Unable to connect to wired network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180440
<ubotu> New bug: #180441 in apt-show-versions (universe) "Please merge apt-show-versions 0.12 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180441
<ubotu> New bug: #180449 in nfs-utils (main) "gssd doesn't properly detect kernel supported enctypes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180449
<ubotu> New bug: #180450 in ubuntu "Please merge torus-tropper 0.22.dfsg1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180450
<ubotu> New bug: #180451 in audio-convert (universe) "nautilus-script-audio-convert fails to pass metadata tag to/from mp3 files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180451
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-05
<ubotu> New bug: #180452 in amarok (main) "Amarok adds same item in infinite loop in random playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180452
<ubotu> New bug: #180454 in ubuntu "kernel of 7.04 defective on VIA P4M533T chipset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180454
<ubotu> New bug: #180456 in gtksourceview2 (main) "Perl highlighting incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180456
<ubotu> New bug: #180458 in mlview (universe) "viewml crashes on save HTML2+MathML document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180458
<ubotu> New bug: #180459 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "strange opengl artifacts with 945GM/GMS/940GML" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180459
<ubotu> New bug: #180460 in hellanzb (universe) "[sync] update hellanzb to 0.13-3 from unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180460
<ubotu> New bug: #180461 in linux (main) "2.6.24: amd64 slab-allocator local DoS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180461
<bdmurray> thekorn_: I've started testing the bughelper/text.dev branch a bit and was wondering where put issues I've had.  separate bug reports or one? the mailing list?
<wolfger> bug reports should be one per issue
<wolfger> right?
<wolfger> otherwise, it's a mess to keep track of what's fixed and what isn't
<bdmurray> wolfger: that's true
<bdmurray> however, I don't think the branch will go anywhere unless all of the issue are fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #180464 in firefox (main) "video error " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180464
<ubotu> New bug: #180463 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in idle_populate_func()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180463
<ubotu> New bug: #180465 in ubuntu "GDM is incredibly slow and unresponsive with Compiz/intel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180465
<ubotu> New bug: #127459 in sbackup (universe) "sbackupd.py crashed with OSError in delete()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127459
<ubotu> New bug: #180470 in ktoon (universe) "FTBFS: ktoon 0.8-1: undefined reference to `DDebug::DDebug(DebugType)'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180470
<ubotu> New bug: #180471 in alsa-driver (main) "Hardware Volume Control no longer works on Toshiba Laptop after upgrading to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180471
<ubotu> New bug: #180472 in hal (main) "hald hangs USB camera/resets USB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180472
<ubotu> New bug: #180473 in acpi-support (main) "Hardy regression:  cannot come back from suspend on Dell Latitude 110l" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180473
<ubotu> New bug: #132842 in gnome-schedule (universe) "scheduleapplet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132842
<ubotu> New bug: #180474 in wammu (universe) "[hardy] wammu unable to connect with Nokia 6086" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180474
<ubotu> New bug: #180475 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "unable to install flash plugin by installing ubuntu-restricted-extras" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180475
<ubotu> New bug: #180477 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "list of avahi services not being updated by service-discovery-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180477
<ubotu> New bug: #180478 in ia32-libs (universe) "pulseaudio support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180478
<ubotu> New bug: #180482 in update-manager (main) "upgrading 7.10 crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180482
<ubotu> New bug: #180483 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "The update wizard crashes when was doing an update of adept. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180483
<ubotu> New bug: #180486 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Please sync MonoDevelop to upstream version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180486
<ubotu> New bug: #180489 in libhiglayout-java (multiverse) "Please move libhiglayout-java and freecol to universe" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180489
<ubotu> New bug: #180491 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin broken 32UL dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180491
<ubotu> New bug: #180492 in kdebase (main) "khelpcenter install fails - kdelibs4c2a not satisfiable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180492
<ubotu> New bug: #180493 in samba (main) "nmbd shuts down when network disconnected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180493
<ubotu> New bug: #122077 in f-spot "Please add to right hand context menu "Display file in folder location" + add photo folder to f-spot album sync support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122077
<ubotu> New bug: #180496 in firefox (main) "[Hardy] Firefox dies with a BadAlloc error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180496
<ubotu> New bug: #180498 in firefox (main) "I can not wacht any video, please tell me what I have to do." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180498
<ubotu> New bug: #180499 in ubuntu "8.04 alpha 2 - Blank "Screen and Graphics Preferences"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180499
<ubotu> New bug: #180500 in blam (universe) "Please sync latest version from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180500
<ubotu> New bug: #180502 in libcommons-lang-java (universe) "[patch] Fix for FTBFS - 'ant' is missing from Build-Depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180502
<ubotu> New bug: #180503 in osdclock (universe) "osdclock obscured by gnome-panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180503
<ubotu> New bug: #180504 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "Please merge qdvdauthor 1:1.0.0~rc3-0.2 from debian-multimedia.org unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180504
<ubotu> New bug: #180505 in adept (main) "Java destroys APT " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180505
<thekorn_> bdmurray: I prefere seperate bugreports per issue,
<thekorn_> but I'm also fine with one big report to the mailing list
<ubotu> New bug: #180506 in ubuntu "kdesktop_lock hangs when locking screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180506
<ubotu> New bug: #180507 in linux-source-2.6.22 "seemingly random kernel panic; keyboard lights flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180507
<ubotu> New bug: #180509 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Toshiba Tecra M3 fails to suspend when docked, works when undocked." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180509
<ubotu> New bug: #180511 in evolution (main) "keine Termine mehr im Kalender" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180511
<ubotu> New bug: #180515 in gksu (main) "Can't kill or abandon a gksudo session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180515
<ubotu> New bug: #180512 in openoffice.org (main) "french accents turned into chinese characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180512
<ubotu> New bug: #180513 in gdm (main) "Should use --description option to gksudo to show friendly name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180513
<ubotu> New bug: #180516 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "Buttons / templates missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180516
<ubotu> New bug: #180517 in linux-source-2.6.22 "ata_generic and pata_sis fail with "Unknown symbol" messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180517
<ubotu> New bug: #180518 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "rt73usb + rt2x00 module connect but wireless exceedingly slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180518
<ubotu> New bug: #180522 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox stays on "Pause"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180522
<ubotu> New bug: #180525 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-3.0 pornlib resizes images into works of abstract art" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180525
<ubotu> New bug: #180528 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] latex-cjk-cyberbit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180528
<Arelis> I think i may have found a bug. It happened before, too, but after i rebooted it was fine. Now i'm on a new Ubuntu install.. Suddenly, the same thing happened again.. and rebooting fixed it. BUT, i can't see what causes it, so maybe it's a bug. What it does, is makes it unable to start -ANY- application, not even "reboot". Here's the error:
<Arelis> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<Arelis> i get that when trying to start a program.
<Arelis> I'm on Ubuntu gutsy.
<Arelis> It happened after i played a game called 'nexuiz'.
<Arelis> my vidoecard is an ATI Radeon 9600
<persia> Arelis: That's a deep bug.  I've no idea how to start troubleshooting it, but you might want to look for a possible dup in the bugtracker, and if not, you definitely want to file it to get more attention than might be received on IRC on the weekend.
<Arelis> Alright.
<Arelis> So it actually IS a bug?
<persia> If you can reproduce it by reinstalling, running nexuiz, and having it break, and then rebooting fixes it, I'd say so.  Do you have any non-Ubuntu repositories enabled?
<Arelis> Nope. Not any. After i got that error the first time, i decided not to screw around anymore.
<DarkMageZ> fglrx or xorg ati?
<Arelis> fglrx
<Arelis> It happend -WHILE- running nexuiz. Before it just worked. Only at some point in the game, and time.. things started to act weird. But i remember the same thing happened to me, WITHOUT running Nexuiz
<ubotu> New bug: #180529 in cjk (universe) "Replace use of song cyberbit font in examples" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180529
<Arelis> i was actually running a lightweight wm then, "awesome"
<persia> without nexuiz?  Even odder.  Were you maybe using a different GL application?
<Arelis> Not that i know of. Maybe glxgears or fgl_glxgears to test DRI
<Arelis> Also, searching for "Inconsistency detected by ld.so" doesn't bring up anything in launchpad
<Arelis> But as i recall, after running that things didn't get weird. It was at some random point in time, that apps suddenly didn't start anymore.
<ubotu> New bug: #180530 in libjfreechart-java (universe) "[Sync request] Sync libjfreechart-java (1.0.9-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180530
<ubotu> New bug: #180531 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] screenrules / gruler" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180531
<Arelis> persia: Do you gain anything from that information?
<persia> Arelis: Only a suspicion that it might be the fglrx driver, and not likely a direct nexuiz bug.
<Arelis> persia: Hmm. Also, i noticed something strange. There is a directory named "file:" in my home dir. I rememebered that happened too, with the previous install. Yesterday, it wasn't there.
<persia> Arelis: That's unexpected.  Maybe related.  You might check the timestamp on the file. and see if there is anything interesting matching that in /var/logs/syslog (just guessing here).
<Arelis> thu 03 jan 2008 23:10:52 CET
<Arelis> hmm, a few days ago..
<persia> Maybe not related then.
<Arelis> persia: here is my syslog though: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50846/
<persia> Arelis: I'm guessing you had your issue around 12:53?
<ubotu> New bug: #180532 in agenda.app (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync agenda.app 0.28-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180532
<ubotu> New bug: #180534 in transmission (universe) "Please update transmission to latest version (1.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180534
<Arelis> persia: Hmm.... well, almost immediately after it happened, i rebooted and came here.
<Arelis> I didn't watch the time, back thenb.
<Arelis> But i think, yeah. It's 13:36 now
<persia> I'm just guessing at a minute or two before the restart.  I don't see anything odd, although you've more USB device resets than is common (at least in my limited experience).
<Arelis> persia: I had to restart using the button on the computer itself, so i don't think it's listed in there.
<persia> Arelis: Jan  5 12:57:18 robins-desktop-computer syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart.
<Arelis> persia: I tried using 'reboot' and ctrl+alt+delete before. It did SOMETHING, like, beep.. but then it didn't do anything
<Arelis> i didn't have my shell anymore, though
<persia> Maybe it was trying to shut down, and failed somehow.  If there was no visual feedback, that makes fglrx a more likely culprit.
<Arelis> persia: It was on a TTY. I couldn't start a terminal in GNOME. Since fglrx is Xorg-related, i think not.
<persia> Arelis: You encountered this issue without ever having started an X session?
<Arelis> persia: The X session was still open. Normally i work in GNOME. But i couldn't start a terminal, so switched to TTY1, and tried some commands there. X was still open, though. As were other programs that were open before. But new programs just wouldn't start.
<persia> Arelis: That's what I thought.  If it is due to the driver module, it only needs to be loaded (and perhaps poked in a special way), rather than being actively used.  On the other hand, you may have found a kernel or glibc bug.
<Arelis> persia: hmm.
<ubotu> New bug: #180535 in ubuntu "network settings; utter uselessness thereof for PPPoE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180535
<ubotu> New bug: #180536 in cowbell (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync cowbell 0.2.7.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180536
<ubotu> New bug: #180540 in taglib-sharp (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync taglib-sharp 2.0.2.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180540
<ubotu> New bug: #180541 in totem (main) "[Gutsy] Totem crashes on visual effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180541
<ubotu> New bug: #180542 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Office will not launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180542
<ubotu> New bug: #180544 in ubuntu "ipw2200 drived fails to load firmware on linux-image-2.6.24-2-386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180544
<ubotu> New bug: #180545 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Ubuntu crashes on startup and logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180545
<ubotu> New bug: #180546 in aptoncd (universe) "APTonCD only works with metapackage option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180546
<ubotu> New bug: #180547 in libfeedparser-ruby (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync libfeedparser-ruby 0.5-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180547
<ubotu> New bug: #180552 in jruby0.9 (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync jruby0.9 0.9.9-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180552
<ubotu> New bug: #180553 in jruby1.0 (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync jruby1.0 1.0.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180553
<ubotu> New bug: #180548 in kimwitu-doc (universe) "[FTBFS] kimwitu-doc (10a+1-2) fails to build in hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180548
<ubotu> New bug: #180551 in postfix (main) "Postfix myhostname defaults to uname() not gethostname()." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180551
<ubotu> New bug: #180555 in firefox (main) "Mmap filled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180555
<ubotu> New bug: #180557 in alsa-driver (main) "[Hardy] Sound doesn't work out of the box on Acer TravelMate 6292 (Alsa HDA INTEL driver / Realtek ALC268 Codec)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180557
<ubotu> New bug: #180560 in kdepim (main) "Kandy has wrong at-command in GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180560
<ubotu> New bug: #180561 in casper (main) "The liveCD should beep when the boot prompt shows out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180561
<ubotu> New bug: #180564 in linux-meta (main) "kernel 2.6.22-14-generic doesn't restart timer after suspend-to-ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180564
<ubotu> New bug: #180566 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "NetworkManager zaps resolv.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180566
<ubotu> New bug: #180567 in sane-backends (main) "Module" scanner" disapear with last libsane update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180567
<ubotu> New bug: #180569 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel OOPS when mounting NFSv4 share with Kerberos 5 authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180569
<ubotu> New bug: #180570 in qemu (universe) "qemu segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180570
<ubotu> New bug: #180572 in evolution (main) "Evolution reply-all moves all recipients except first name to CC: list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180572
<ubotu> New bug: #180573 in coq (universe) "[Sync request] Sync coq (8.1.pl3+dfsg-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180573
<ubotu> New bug: #180576 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "upgrade gnome-main-menu to 0.9.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180576
<ubotu> New bug: #180578 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115.0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess post-installation script gav felkod 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180578
<ubotu> New bug: #180579 in tracker (main) "trackerd hangs in endless loop while indexing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180579
<ubotu> New bug: #180582 in pasmo (universe) "Please sync pasmo 0.5.3-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180582
<ubotu> New bug: #180583 in iceowl (universe) "Please sync iceowl 0.7-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180583
<ubotu> New bug: #180584 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180584
<ubotu> New bug: #180585 in ubuntu "KDE4 - Screen Shadow during application display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180585
<ubotu> New bug: #180586 in pypar2 (universe) "PyPar2 final status diplay does not show all text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180586
<ubotu> New bug: #180589 in nted (universe) "Please update NtEd to latest version (0.15.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180589
<ubotu> New bug: #180590 in totem (main) "movies dark" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180590
<ubotu> New bug: #180592 in gnome-panel (main) "[gutsy] area de notificacion del sistema bloqueado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180592
<ubotu> New bug: #180594 in ubuntu "package falcon" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180594
<ubotu> New bug: #180595 in quicksynergy (universe) "[Hardy] Quicksynergy crashes when starting server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180595
<crimeboy> part
<ubotu> New bug: #180598 in acpi-support (main) "change isAnyWirelessPoweredOn() accordingly to the removal of the old status kernel interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180598
<ubotu> New bug: #180599 in update-manager (main) "installArchives() failed during Xubuntu upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180599
<ubotu> New bug: #180600 in ncurses (main) "libncurses5.so missing in package lib32ncurses5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180600
<ubotu> New bug: #180602 in vim (main) "gvim resize issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180602
<ubotu> New bug: #180606 in ubuntu "attempted iceweasel installation makes gutsy lose net connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180606
<LucidFox> No, seriously... installing iceweasel from Debian repositories on Ubuntu?
<LucidFox> What did he smoke?
<ubotu> New bug: #180608 in adept (main) "adept Crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180608
<ubotu> New bug: #180610 in ekiga (main) "No registration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180610
<ubotu> New bug: #180614 in ubuntu "installation crashes, file damaged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180614
<ubotu> New bug: #180615 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape: second imported SVG has corrupted text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180615
<ubotu> New bug: #180616 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_container_remove()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180616
<ubotu> New bug: #180617 in ubuntu "Please package Xiangqiboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180617
<ubotu> New bug: #180618 in ubuntu "Please package Frag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180618
<ubotu> New bug: #180619 in vnc4 (main) "Xorg extension VNC aborts on keyboard input" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180619
<ubotu> New bug: #180620 in ubuntu "Double mount in one directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180620
<ubotu> New bug: #180622 in ubiquity (main) "install aborted with alleged disk error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180622
<ubotu> New bug: #180623 in ktoon (universe) ""Tip of the day" empty for locale != "en"/"es"" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180623
<ubotu> New bug: #180624 in cheese (universe) "cheese new upstream version 0.3.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180624
<ubotu> New bug: #180625 in mnemosyne (universe) "Request Mnemosyne package upgrade to version 1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180625
<ubotu> New bug: #180627 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox saves mp3 tag at start of file but loads already existing tag from end of file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180627
<ubotu> New bug: #180628 in ia32-libs (universe) "[Hardy wishlist]libsepol1 and libselinux1 needed to run skype 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180628
<ubotu> New bug: #180630 in ubuntu "Acer 5920 DMA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180630
<ubotu> New bug: #180631 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180631
<jtt> can anyone tell me what package would be involved withe the recovery mode?
<ubotu> New bug: #180634 in evolution (main) "Search folder for labeled messages doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180634
<ubotu> New bug: #180635 in evolution (main) "Should be able to force GnuPG encryption to certain email addresses or domains" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180635
<ubotu> New bug: #180638 in tcl8.5 (universe) "package tcl8.5-dev 8.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/lib/libtclstub8.5.a', che si trova anche nel pacchetto tcl8.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180638
<ubotu> New bug: #180636 in kaffeine (main) "dvd video is slow and jerky" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180636
<ubotu> New bug: #180637 in nautilus (main) "corrupted orphaned inode list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180637
<ubotu> New bug: #180639 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180639
<ubotu> New bug: #180640 in kdepim (main) ""Crypto Settings" tab of Contacts module in kontact will not allow one to set a PGP/GPG key to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180640
<ubotu> New bug: #180641 in debian-installer (main) "Ubuntu 7.1 get initramfs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180641
<ubotu> New bug: #180646 in ubuntu "auto install- specific application for specific hardware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180646
<ubotu> New bug: #180648 in hplip (main) "hp deskjet 2180 hardy problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180648
<jtt> is brian murray around?
<blueyed> jtt: according to /whois he's away
<jtt> ok thanks i often wondered how to tell someone was away now i know thanks
<jtt> i am not up on all the  irc  jingo
<jtt> lingo
 * greg-g wonders how you set that "away" field in the whois
<jtt> wonders how you use  /whois
<jtt> i just tried /whois  jtt and nada came back
<greg-g> "/whois nick"
<greg-g> so, to whois me, you would type /whois greg-g
<jtt> did  /whois  jtt   nothing comes back
<jtt> can i do it in the channel or do i have to go to the server
<greg-g> where ever you want
<greg-g> make sure there is only 1 space between /whois and jtt
<jtt> did it  one space  nothing comes back let me go off and come back
<greg-g> it should show up in your "server" window/tab
<greg-g> dang
<greg-g> jtt it should show up in your "server" window/tab
<jtt> oh ok lets see if it is there
 * greg-g goes to make some tea
<jtt> greg-g, thanks that is where it is at
<blueyed> greg-g: "/away <where>"
<blueyed> see e.g. http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<greg-g> thanks blueyed
<ubotu> New bug: #180649 in sound-juicer (main) "helpfile to gnome-audio-profiles not found " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180649
<caravena> Hello, como debug gimmie? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507535
<ubotu> Gnome bug 507535 in general "Not start gimmie" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<caravena> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace not work for python.
<ubotu> New bug: #180652 in ubuntu "Mercury messenger problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180652
<geser> caravena: python usual gives you an error message and a stack trace when it founds an error
<caravena> geser: ok, tanks.
<geser> from the error in the gnome bug it looks like a function was called wrong (one argument missing)
<Gumm1> does anyone have hardy here?
<geser> Gumm1: you will find people running hardy in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> New bug: #180655 in rhythmbox (main) "doesn't recognize sound card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180655
<ubotu> New bug: #180656 in ubuntu "After hibernation, I get into my keyring with my user password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180656
<ubotu> New bug: #180657 in gnomeradio (universe) "Gnomeradio tray icon dose not handle transparency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180657
<ubotu> New bug: #180658 in linux-source-2.6.22 "acpi does not report correct temperature on Intel Pentium 4 CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180658
<ubotu> New bug: #180659 in bluez-utils (main) "No Bluetooth Device Detected in hcitool dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180659
<ubotu> New bug: #180661 in retchmail (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync retchmail 1:1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180661
<ubotu> New bug: #180662 in ubuntu "locale in pt_PT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180662
<ubotu> New bug: #180664 in ubuntu "WPA will not connect with Ralink RT73 driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180664
<ubotu> New bug: #180665 in totem (main) "Totem cannot seek in ogg/theora http streams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180665
<ubotu> New bug: #180666 in libgeda (universe) "Bashism in debian/rules" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180666
<ubotu> New bug: #180667 in nfs-utils (main) "frozen boot process by starting up nfs-kernerl-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180667
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-06
<ubotu> New bug: #180668 in f-spot (main) "f-spot photos screensaver preview locks screensaver preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180668
<ubotu> New bug: #180669 in fakeroot (main) "[Merge] fakeroot 1.9 from Debian unstable (includes also a fix for the FTBFS)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180669
<ubotu> New bug: #180670 in libberkeleydb-perl (universe) "MIR for libberkeleydb-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180670
<ubotu> New bug: #180671 in ubuntu "Firefox very unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180671
<ubotu> New bug: #180672 in ubuntu "samba share contents wiped erroneously" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180672
<ubotu> New bug: #180673 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180673
<ubotu> New bug: #180674 in geda-utils (universe) "Please sync geda-* 1:1.2.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180674
<ubotu> New bug: #180675 in linux (main) "pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: discover." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180675
<ubotu> New bug: #180678 in linux "toshiba_acpi: Unknown parameter `hotkeys_over_acpi'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180678
<ubotu> New bug: #180679 in linux "Not work fine light of button of sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180679
<ubotu> New bug: #180682 in ebox (universe) "debian/watch missing in ebox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180682
<ubotu> New bug: #180683 in gtkedit (universe) "debian/watch missing in gtkedit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180683
<ubotu> New bug: #180685 in stars (multiverse) "Please remove stars from Hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180685
<ubotu> New bug: #180686 in kat (universe) "debian/watch missing in kat" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180686
<ubotu> New bug: #180687 in x10-automate (universe) "Please remove x10-automate from Hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180687
<ubotu> New bug: #180688 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid on JBM36X Amilo Xi 2528 does not map RAID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180688
<ubotu> New bug: #180689 in lyricue (universe) "debian/watch missing in lyricue" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180689
<ubotu> New bug: #180691 in ubuntu "Please package Flyback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180691
<ubotu> New bug: #180692 in ubuntu "Terminator" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180692
<ubotu> New bug: #180694 in mtoolsfm (universe) "debian/watch missing in mtoolsfm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180694
<ubotu> New bug: #180696 in hal (main) "IOGEAR/Feiya Technology Corp. USB SD card reader is always detected as write protected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180696
<ubotu> New bug: #180697 in pureadmin (universe) "debian/watch missing in pureadmin" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180697
<ubotu> New bug: #180699 in wine (universe) "WINE shows characters instead of letters and numers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180699
<ubotu> New bug: #180700 in ubuntu "gnome crashes after waking up from a suspend session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180700
<ubotu> New bug: #180698 in ubuntu "suspend causes immediate resume with wake on usb enabled in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180698
<ubotu> New bug: #159729 in nautilus (main) "nautilus hangs opening folder with mp3 files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159729
<ubotu> New bug: #180701 in qarecord (universe) "debian/watch missing in qarecord" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180701
<ubotu> New bug: #180702 in tikiwiki "Multiple vulnerabilities allow XSS and reading of arbitrary files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180702
<ubotu> New bug: #180703 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] fuppes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180703
<ubotu> New bug: #180704 in tork (universe) "debian/watch missing in tork" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180704
<ubotu> New bug: #180706 in xffm-fstab (universe) "debian/watch missing in xffm-fstab" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180706
<ubotu> New bug: #180707 in ubuntu "nvidia driver display corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180707
<ubotu> New bug: #180709 in ubuntu "wireless connection drops for inactivity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180709
<ubotu> New bug: #180710 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy crashes towards end of film" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180710
<ubotu> New bug: #180712 in ubuntu "DBus error upgrading from gutsy to hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180712
<ubotu> New bug: #180713 in ubuntu "Wacom tablet will not span dual monitors " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180713
<ubotu> New bug: #180714 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashes upon login to Yahoo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180714
<ubotu> New bug: #180716 in compiz (main) "Hardy Alpha 2 - Compiz does not show window borders " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180716
<ubotu> New bug: #180718 in ubuntu "Sound disappeared completely after H/W reset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180718
<ubotu> New bug: #180719 in ubuntu "synaptic bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180719
<ubotu> New bug: #180720 in ubuntu "Evolution Can't save account setting (Evolution-Exchange)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180720
<ubotu> New bug: #180723 in ubuntu "update manager wount update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180723
<ubotu> New bug: #180725 in libunix-syslog-perl (universe) "MIR for libunix-syslog-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180725
<ubotu> New bug: #180726 in gedit (main) "Canon Multipass F50 will not work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180726
<ubotu> New bug: #180728 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when entering address in yahoo maps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180728
<ubotu> New bug: #180729 in gchempaint (universe) "Please sync gchempaint 0.8.5-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180729
<ubotu> New bug: #180731 in flightgear (universe) "include fgrun for usability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180731
<ubotu> New bug: #180732 in libmailtools-perl (universe) "MIR for libmailtools-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180732
<ubotu> New bug: #180734 in ubuntu "With Subpixel smoothing enabled, U+FF5E causes GTK+ to stop rendering other CJK characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180734
<ubotu> New bug: #180736 in libconvert-uulib-perl (universe) "MIR for libconvert-uulib-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180736
<ubotu> New bug: #180737 in update-manager (main) "subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180737
<ubotu> New bug: #180738 in ubuntu "ntlm support not functioning in 2.21.4-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180738
<ubotu> New bug: #180740 in gajim (universe) "Gajim status goes from invisible to visible when connection is lost and automatically reconnected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180740
<ubotu> New bug: #180743 in ubuntu "crash notification pops up repeatedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180743
<ubotu> New bug: #180744 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] listings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180744
<ubotu> New bug: #180745 in cronolog (universe) "cronolog doesn't support files larger than 2GB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180745
<ubotu> New bug: #180746 in evolution (main) "very curious e-mail income / trash behavior ;-(" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180746
<ubotu> New bug: #180747 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "network-manager-vpnc locks the vpn config dialog after import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180747
<ubotu> New bug: #180748 in devscripts (main) "debchange should increment ~ppa revisions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180748
<ubotu> New bug: #180750 in ubuntu ""No graphical screen" when boot Kubuntu Hardy Heron CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180750
<ubotu> New bug: #180751 in gdm (main) "gdm is not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180751
<ubotu> New bug: #180752 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in purple_proxy_connect_cancel()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180752
<ubotu> New bug: #180753 in ubiquity (main) "French translations are not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180753
<ubotu> New bug: #180755 in ubuntu "touchpad scrolling gone in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180755
<ubotu> New bug: #180756 in kvm (universe) "kvm uses wrong vgabios with no support for wide screen modes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180756
<ubotu> New bug: #180757 in nautilus (main) "Multiple emblems assigned to single folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180757
<ubotu> New bug: #180758 in linux (main) "[hardy] kernel 2.6.24-2 does not boot (ACPI)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180758
<ubotu> New bug: #180761 in ubuntu "audio codec instaling error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180761
<ubotu> New bug: #180383 in gtkvd "Van Dale website code changed" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180383
<ubotu> New bug: #180762 in ubuntu "kubuntu hardy alpha Date & Time cannot apply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180762
<ubotu> New bug: #180763 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus open mpg file on smb with wrong program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180763
<ubotu> New bug: #180765 in ubuntu "ndiswrapper freezing on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180765
<ubotu> New bug: #180766 in ubuntu "wireless appears nonexistent after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180766
<ubotu> New bug: #180768 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found does not suppress zsh error message when a command is not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180768
<ubotu> New bug: #180769 in update-manager (main) "gutsy upgrade errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180769
<ubotu> New bug: #180773 in rhythmbox (main) "drag from DAAP share to copy songs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180773
<ubotu> New bug: #180774 in gogo (multiverse) "Lousy package description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180774
<ubotu> New bug: #180775 in firefox (main) "cannot download files but opens them when clicking on file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180775
<ubotu> New bug: #180777 in konversation (main) "Konversation crashes when minimised to tray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180777
<ubotu> New bug: #180778 in digikam (main) "[hardy] Please sync digikam 0.9.3 from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180778
<ubotu> New bug: #180780 in ubuntu "Suspend/hibernate fails on AMD64 ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180780
<ubotu> New bug: #180781 in gnome-panel (main) "apperaat on veilig verwijderd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180781
<ubotu> New bug: #180782 in ubuntu "trouble with headphones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180782
<ubotu> New bug: #180783 in hal (main) "HAL doesn't recognize BLU:SENS P19 as DAP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180783
<ubotu> New bug: #180785 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] FlyBack (dup-of: 180691)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180785
<ubotu> New bug: #180786 in complearn-gui (universe) "Cannot install on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180786
<ubotu> New bug: #180788 in openafs (universe) "Please change: Don't build on "lpia" arch." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180788
<ubotu> New bug: #180790 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in g_object_unref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180790
<ubotu> New bug: #180789 in libcomplearn (universe) "complearn-tools package does not contain maketree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180789
<ubotu> New bug: #180791 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 /etc/network/interfaces order not honored during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180791
<ubotu> New bug: #180792 in openafs (universe) "SA 2007-003: Denial of service in OpenAFS fileserver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180792
<ubotu> New bug: #180794 in sane-backends (main) "access to usb device denied in latest hardy package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180794
<ubotu> New bug: #180796 in pidgin (main) "sugg: do logging by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180796
<ubotu> New bug: #180798 in faac (multiverse) "UNMETDEPS: libfaac-dev > libmp4v2-dev" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180798
<ubotu> New bug: #180799 in ubuntu "package request for Shawn Hargreaves' speed game" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180799
<ubotu> New bug: #180801 in gnome-panel (main) "Firestarter unexpectedly closes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180801
<ubotu> New bug: #180804 in nfs-utils (main) "Please sync nfs-utils 1:1.1.1-12 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180804
<ubotu> New bug: #180805 in ubuntu "i can't add new backgroud" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180805
<ubotu> New bug: #180806 in bzip2 (main) "Please sync bzip2 1.0.4-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180806
<ubotu> New bug: #180809 in ubuntu "Adjust Date&Time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180809
<ubotu> New bug: #180812 in ubuntu "Boot time with Nvidia graphic card very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180812
<ubotu> New bug: #180811 in arts (main) "artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180811
<ubotu> New bug: #180815 in koffice2 (universe) "package koffice-data-kde4 1:1.9.96.0~svn757194-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/koffice/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/cap_butt.png', which is also in package krita-data-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180815
<ubotu> New bug: #180816 in kdeutils-kde4 (universe) "package kdeutils-doc-kde4 4:3.97.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/ark/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package ark-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180816
<ubotu> New bug: #180817 in ubuntu "Gwenview Crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180817
<stercor> My cursor disappears when I logoff/login.  It's back after a restart.  What do I need to diagnose and fix this?
<ubotu> New bug: #180818 in nvidia-xconfig (universe) "package nvidia-xconfig None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-xconfig.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180818
<ubotu> New bug: #180819 in ubuntu "Unable to mount a Novell server anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180819
<ubotu> New bug: #180822 in ubuntu "Dell XPS M1330 Hotkey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180822
<ubotu> New bug: #180823 in libconvert-binhex-perl (universe) "MIR for libconvert-binhex-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180823
<ubotu> New bug: #180821 in liferea (main) "auto-loaded linked page replaced with default content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180821
<ubotu> New bug: #180824 in libotr (main) "-dev package should depend on libgcrypt11-dev" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180824
<ubotu> New bug: #180829 in ubuntu "network storage - cannot access audio/video files only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180829
<ubotu> New bug: #180830 in compiz (main) "compiz->enhanced zoom desktop->zoom area lock = mouse input redirection breaks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180830
<ubotu> New bug: #180831 in ubuntu "Error building fglrx-kernel-source_8.443.1-1_i386.deb if pentium-builder is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180831
<ubotu> New bug: #180833 in fortunes-de (universe) "Please sync fortunes-de (0.24-1) (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180833
<ubotu> New bug: #180835 in empathy (universe) "Please sync empathy 0.8-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180835
<ubotu> New bug: #180836 in telepathy-mission-control (universe) "Please sync telepathy-mission-control 4.49-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180836
<ubotu> New bug: #180839 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in _gnome_vfs_handle_do_close()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180839
<ubotu> New bug: #180840 in psi-translations (universe) "German (and other languages) translations outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180840
<ubotu> New bug: #180842 in gnome-nettool (main) "configure button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180842
<ubotu> New bug: #180843 in firefox "Video fails to play in FF 2.0.0.11 on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180843
<ubotu> New bug: #180851 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "requestsync take the first line of rmadisson response" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180851
<ubotu> New bug: #180852 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwraper won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180852
<ubotu> New bug: #180854 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Cannot install flash in Ubuntu Hardy 64 bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180854
<ubotu> New bug: #180855 in ubuntu "DVD Playback Fails on Dell XPS M1330" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180855
<ubotu> New bug: #180856 in openoffice.org (main) "open office spreadsheet should sort list of formats when importing a spreadsheet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180856
<ubotu> New bug: #180858 in openoffice.org (main) "open office calc does not acknowledge actions requested by the user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180858
<ubotu> New bug: #180859 in ubuntu "Ubuntu goes back to Login screen after Clicking On Restart button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180859
<ubotu> New bug: #180862 in totem (main) "I cant seem to get the video codecs for the movie player" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180862
<ubotu> New bug: #180863 in lyx (universe) "Missing "subtitle" paragraph style in Document class "book (KOMA-script)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180863
<ubotu> New bug: #180864 in kicad (universe) "Kicad - bad translation "Componants"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180864
<ubotu> New bug: #180865 in filezilla (universe) "FileZilla never completes large files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180865
<ubotu> New bug: #180866 in ubuntu "Eject Button Doesn't Work on Dell XPS M1330" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180866
<ubotu> New bug: #180867 in ubuntu "Xubuntu news rss feed is downloaded, every time in  akregator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180867
<ubotu> New bug: #180869 in ubuntu "[hardy] Kubuntu Live CD fails to automount hard disk partitions in Hardy Heron alpha2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180869
<ubotu> New bug: #180870 in ubuntu "[hardy] Long wait after keyboard layout selection during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180870
<ubotu> New bug: #180871 in libdbi-ruby (universe) "libdbi does not install functionally from libdbi-ruby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180871
<ubotu> New bug: #180872 in ubuntu "Built in microphone not functioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180872
<ubotu> New bug: #180873 in sbuild (universe) "Please sync sbuild 0.57.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180873
<ubotu> New bug: #180874 in kdocker (universe) "[kdocker] Please add dh_desktop and dh_icons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180874
<ubotu> New bug: #180837 in ubuntu "cannot partition hard drive" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180837
<ubotu> New bug: #180875 in ubuntu "jumbo frames on a intel gbit nic with  7.3.20-k2-NAPI driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180875
<ubotu> New bug: #180876 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org 2.3 spreadsheet crashes when i make a function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180876
<ubotu> New bug: #180878 in ubuntu "(core dump) Problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180878
<ubotu> New bug: #180877 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crash after many clicks on mp3 files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180877
<ubotu> New bug: #180879 in prism (universe) "Desktop categories may need changing" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180879
<ubotu> New bug: #180880 in kcmpureftpd (universe) "[kcmpureftpd] The watch file is broken" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180880
<ubotu> New bug: #180881 in ubuntu "Fonts in the GNOME login screen are disproportionately big" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180881
<ubotu> New bug: #180882 in firefox (main) "Opening a NEW WINDOW appears to cause an infinite loop of opening new windows..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180882
<ubotu> New bug: #180885 in ubuntu "i set up my home networking and i went on my bros computer and i could not accsas my folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180885
<ubotu> New bug: #180887 in evince (main) "Won't open PDF - doesn't error, doesn't open, just dies silently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180887
<ubotu> New bug: #180888 in ia32-libs (universe) "Some missing libraries on the last hardy update of ia32-libs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180888
<ubotu> New bug: #180889 in gnome-utils (main) "Producing an "ERROR" when I don't spell the word 100% correctly --- rather than giving me a list of words to choose from -- is just totally silly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180889
<ubotu> New bug: #180893 in wine (universe) "wineboot has no manpage" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180893
<ubotu> New bug: #180896 in ubiquity (main) "installation crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180896
<ubotu> New bug: #180900 in popularity-contest (main) "Battle for Wesnoth data incorrect?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180900
<ubotu> New bug: #180901 in ubuntu "driftnet crashes: libpng error: Invalid image width" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180901
<ubotu> New bug: #180902 in apache2 (main) "Provide SSL in default config." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180902
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-29
<hggdh> grindhold, well, it is something. May I suggest you restrict the install to the base system, *then* add in whatever else?
<grindhold> xD i am trying fedora to be sure that it has something to do with ubuntu and not with the hardware
<kylezoa> Bug #312059 and Bug #312058 needs to be set to wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312059 in linux "Installer's bootloader configuration needs a lot of usability work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312058 in linux "Installer's partitioning tool needs usability work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312058
<Hobbsee> and need to actually be against the right package...
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: hi
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: I was just wondering how busy you are
<MrKanister> Hi. Here is a weird bug (bug #246189). Have a look at the last comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246189 in nautilus "Nautilus can't open usb flash drive" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246189
<MrKanister> I wonder if that one can be closed, because the reporter seems happy with his workaround and doesn't want to do much about it being discussed upstream
<persia> No, closing it isn't right.
<persia> I've seen similar behaviour with a mostly unsupported card reader device.
<persia> More than anything, it needs someone with the hardware to confirm or fail-to-confirm.
<gnomefreak> the 2 flash drives i have work fine in nautilus
<persia> If it can be shown not to be a bug, then it's worth invalidating, but not just because nobody is looking at it now: that just hides problems.
<persia> gnomefreak, Yes, but those are both removable controllers.
<persia> The trick is having removable storage with a non-removable controller.  This tends to be confusing.
<gnomefreak> looking before i leave for work
<MrKanister> persia: Ok, thanks.
<gnomefreak> it really needs upstream bug but snice atm ken is only one to see this and he refuses to help with the bug we really need someone to reproduce it, close it if noone in 30-60 days would be my idea
<charlie-tca> Need a little help with bug 311759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311759 in ubuntu "booting failure with multiboot 8.10 live cd`s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311759
<charlie-tca> Do I send him to the magazine, advise to download the live cd, or ???
<kylezoa> bug 312090 send over to wishlist please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312090 in base-installer "Offer 24-hour or AM/PM time format configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312090
<zirpu> anyone here use FAI with ubuntu hardy?
<LaserJock> is there a particular reason to make apport bugs have Medium importance automatically (i.e. before any triage or anything has been done)
<LaserJock> ?
<BUGabundo> LaserJock: what's the bug?
<LaserJock> all of them :-)
<BUGabundo> is there any activity to change them?
<BUGabundo> all???
<BUGabundo> haven't seem that yet
<charlie-tca> Medium is used as normal.
<BUGabundo> and I report most of my bugs via apport
<charlie-tca> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<LaserJock> BUGabundo: I guess it's only crasher bugs
<BUGabundo> strange
<LaserJock> charlie-tca: I don't think Medium is normal, rather Low, and I'm not sure why it should be set automatically
<BUGabundo> still I'm used to see then as low
<charlie-tca> Normally they have moderate impact on a core application
<LaserJock> I end up with a lot of Medium New bugs, which is odd to me as nobody has even looked at them
<LaserJock> I would think that there shouldn't be any New bugs with any status other than Undecided
<charlie-tca> I can agree with that, LaserJock
<charlie-tca> And, some of the teams even state that in their triaging procedures
<LaserJock> right now 38% of my Medium bugs are New
<charlie-tca> And i bet many of those are apport generated, too.
<LaserJock> 0% of my Low bugs are New
<charlie-tca> Bug-control sets importance except apport crash
<LaserJock> hmm, 47% of my Wishlist are New though
<LaserJock> I guess that would indicate poor triaging perhaps or more "meh, not important" attitude :-)
<charlie-tca> Can the reporter set Wishlist?
<LaserJock> I have no idea
<charlie-tca> I think they can, before hitting send on the report.
<LaserJock> I rarely run into something I can't do so I have a hard time knowing what the permissions are
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I know that one. I don´t look when I report, so I am not tempted to set it
<BUGabundo> AFAIK reporter can't set wishlist
<LaserJock> I don't see any real harm in having anybody being able to set "normal" or below
<BUGabundo> humm LaserJock some BAD user could lower all your bugs then!
<LaserJock> so?
<LaserJock> going around assuming everybody is BAD just makes it harder to get GOOD done :-)
<LaserJock> Debian has no ACLs that I'm aware of on their bug tracker and while they get a fair amount of spam I've rarely seen bad problems
 * charlie-tca agrees with LaserJock. Assume they will do good, most people will!
<BUGabundo> hehhehe
<BUGabundo> hey don't let me stop you!
<LaserJock> well, how many times a day does this channel get request for somebody to set Importance or Triaged?
<charlie-tca> I don´t know the answer to that.
<BUGabundo> humm way to many?
<BUGabundo> but all wikis say that!
<LaserJock> seems like quite a bit from what little I hang out in here
<BUGabundo> to come here, post, and wait
<LaserJock> so is it worth all the hassle of having to set Status/Importance for people when 99.9% of the time it's just fine?
<LaserJock> if somebody mis-triages and sets Triaged too early what's the worst that's going to happen? a dev kicks it back
<BUGabundo> since we are asking, can some one update the uptream bug id fof https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/311521
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311521 in kdepim "Kmail Crash while deleting thread with costum keyboard shortcut" [Low,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> already sent it upstream
<BUGabundo> but jonathan opend the upstream task, and I cant update it
<BUGabundo> found it
<BUGabundo> thanks anyway
<BUGabundo> how does LP automagicly know about it???
<BUGabundo> I just submited it! strange 8)
<LaserJock> does "Won't Fix" count as closing a bug? I assume so
<charlie-tca> yes
<yuriy> sure, but what does "closing a bug" mean?
<LaserJock> i.e. doesn't show up in default bug searches, is a "terminal" status, etc.
<BUGabundo> brb dinner
<charlie-tca> Means the developer is done with it
<charlie-tca> too
 * LaserJock wants to be done with it ;-)
<charlie-tca> :-)
 * LaserJock goes on a mass Won't Fix spree :-)
<BUGabundo> back from dinner
<portrman> bdmurray - ping?
<Elwell> evening all - contemplating spending some (non) free time triaging - someone care to convince me either way?
<portrman> does anyone know Brian Murray here?
<james_w> portrman: yeah, what's up?
<portrman> I'm a random stranger, but I had a package deliver to my house that I think belongs to him based on google searches and was trying to get a hold of him
<portrman> are you able to get him online so I can confirm with him?
<james_w> I assume he is off with his family for the holidays
<james_w> sounds quite odd though
<james_w> portrman: have you sent him a mail?
<portrman> yeah, I know I sound fishy but... I'll give that a try, I saw his work email in the wiki, figured I'd try here first to move things along quicker
<portrman> the two phone numbers I found both say out of service
<james_w> drop him an email, it's more likely to get a response at this point I expect
<portrman> thx
<james_w> I assume he will be around from Monday
<james_w> he won't be going anywhere, just taking a well-deserved break.
<portrman> heh, I know what that is like, I'm on vaca too, not going anyways, just avoiding work .. not that I don't read work email here and there... cheers!
<kylezoa> bug 312310 send over to wishlist please, has been posted in brainstorm already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312310 in grub2 "Grub2 version within Jaunty needs to be updated." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312310
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-30
<bdmurray> james_w: that person really did have a package for me
<james_w> wow
<thekorn> hmm, is wiki.ubuntu.com slow/down for anybody else, or is it just me?
<jpds> thekorn: Fails with a Squid error here.
<thekorn> right, same here
<jpds> thekorn: Might want to tell #canonical-sysadmin - but I think that they're on holiday.
<thekorn> jpds, ok, it magically works again now,
<jpds> thekorn: GReat.
<jpds> great*
<skorasaurus> hi, I accidentally created a new 'project' in launchpad. https://bugs.launchpad.net/easytag
<skorasaurus> I was triaging a bug for easytag, and I looked back on it today, and saw that was created page was created. I don't know if that should have been created.
<skorasaurus> because there's also this page - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/easytag
<thekorn> skorasaurus, I think it is all right, you "created" this project when you linked this bug to the sf bug tracker
<skorasaurus> thekorn, okay, thank you.
<skorasaurus> i have a question: why does the status of a bug on launchpad not correspond with the upstream status ? For example, https://bugs.launchpad.net/brasero/+bug/187657
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 187657 in brasero "Uses beagle, not tracker" [Undecided,New]
<Ryan52> because upstream and ubuntu don't always agree? it may be more important to one than another?
<skorasaurus> on the upstream (gnome's bugzilla), it is marked [unconfirmed, normal]
<charlie-tca> skorasaurus: the bug is triaged for Ubuntu, not for upstream.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it takes a while for upstream status to catch up on launchpad
<skorasaurus> k
<hggdh> skorasaurus, upstream status depend on upstream work. A triaged bug on LP will still need to be confirmed upstream
<hggdh> these are completely separated BTSs; it may be that upstream has some other requirements before confirming, it may be a dup, etc
<persia> There are also many cases where a bug is fixed upstream, but still present in Ubuntu, or vice-versa.
<hggdh> BTW, 'BTS' means Bug Tracking System
<Rocket2DMn> ok guys, im finishing triage on bug 308978 but i cant decide if its xorg or linux
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308978 in xorg "Alternate keyboard layout doesn't works after a suspend" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308978
<Rocket2DMn> or even hal i suppose
<charlie-tca_> Suspend to ram is acpi-support, isn't it? Otherwise, it is linux, since it happens after suspend
<Rocket2DMn> its like a nightmarish mix of all of the above
<Rocket2DMn> a usb device that works before suspend, but not after
<Rocket2DMn> well it sorta works, just doesnt recognize the language i guess
<Rocket2DMn> I guess I should ask if it works after the user restarts X after a resume
<Rocket2DMn> if it doesnt, then its not a X problem
<charlie-tca_> Is it hibernate being called suspend? If so, it is linux
<charlie-tca_> as in the kernel team works that
<Rocket2DMn> its not hibernate, its suspend to ram
<Rocket2DMn> (standby)
<Rocket2DMn> thats initially why i set the bug to xorg instead of linux
<charlie-tca_> That should be acpi-support then
<charlie-tca_> acpi-support is the package for suspend to ram bugs
<Rocket2DMn> ok thanks charlie-tca_
<crimsun> err, that's not entirely correct. we need to update it.
<crimsun> acpi-support and pm-utils are scripts. if it's a kernel problem, the source package affected needs to be linux.
<crimsun> if we're failing to twiddle something in the scripts, however, yes, either acpi-support (old) and/or pm-utils (new).
<crimsun> (the situation becomes even more hairy when one considers hal-info)
<Rocket2DMn> crimsun, the thought had crossed my mind with hal
<Rocket2DMn> have a look at bug 308978 and let me know what package you think is appropriate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308978 in xorg "Alternate keyboard layout doesn't works after a suspend" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308978
<Rocket2DMn> the problem with the usb kb only appears after a suspend/resume
<crimsun> it's a linux bug.
<crimsun> nothing in acpi-support, pm-utils, or hal-info twiddles keyboard locales [because there's no such functionality there]
<crimsun> also, note that the reporter's laptop keyboard works fine
<crimsun> the symptom is only reproducible using a usb keyboard _post_-resume-from-*
<crimsun> the other possibility is that there's a bios issue; perhaps ask the reporter if he's running the appropriate (latest?) bios
<LimCore> hi.. kmail crashes ALWAYS when downloading.. how epic is that lol :/
<crimsun> it's known
<LimCore> the one in 8.10 right? oh meh.. :/
<LimCore> how to have a version that does NOT crash now then? im on 8.10
<joumetal> does bug 312554 have enough information?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312554 in linux "bug: int 14 cr2... booting 2.6.28-4-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312554
<crimsun> LimCore: i really have no idea; most mail clients really frustrate me. i tend to use mutt or some smartphone.
<LimCore> btw... why we do not have an OBVIOUS field like ubuntu version and app version in the bug tracker?
<LimCore> like.. [ubuntu 8.10] [amd64]  [kmail 4.2.1-...] etc.  most can be auto-filled from user agent
<crimsun> LimCore: well, apport does include that. it's a question worth posing on ubuntu-devel-discuss
<charlie-tca_> joumetal: the video card from lspci perhaps? Also, what version of ubuntu?
<crimsun> joumetal: if that's as much of the trace as you can capture, then unfortunately, yes
<crimsun> joumetal: it'd be better if you could grab the entire kernel ring buffer up to that point, perhaps via serial console
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-31
<hggdh> LimCore, one problem with having a predefined version field is it quickly gets obsolete
<LimCore> hggdh: not predefined, just input field when creating bug report
<LimCore> we can have two... like    first reported version,  and last reported version
<hggdh> LimCore, input field == predefined field
<LimCore> and fixed-in-verion
<hggdh> hum. This would be a LP field/area... but the discussion could indeed begin at -devel-discuss
<jacob> what should be done with bugs that are merely linkbacks to brainstorm ideas? for example bug 312557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312557 in ubuntu "Murrine RGBA in the next version as the default theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312557
<bennyhous> hi'
<Hobbsee> jacob: probably close them, and ask them not to do it again
<Hobbsee> and say that we don't need the same information in multiple places
<Hobbsee> darn brainstorm users.
<jacob> Hobbsee: ;) thanks, will do
<Rocket2DMn> yeah m closing bug 312340 right now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312340 in ubuntu "rgba" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312340
<Rocket2DMn> looks like the same thing
<jacob> sure is, same reporter as well
<Hobbsee> you might try emailing the reporter
<Hobbsee> saying that such bugs are closed, and launchpad is not to replicate brainstorm
<jacob> Hobbsee: i've actually talked with him before, this isn't a first :/
<Hobbsee> jacob: then go to #launchpad and talk to kiko about it
<Hobbsee> jacob: he may hit the guy with a bigger hammer, and/or eventually kill the account.
<jacob> Hobbsee: well, no, that seems a little overkill. he's just an eccentric reporter. though if it continues i may
<Hobbsee> jacob: well, he'll probably try the emailing method first
<Hobbsee> warning that it isn't the right way to use the bugtracker, and to please behave.
<dummyhead3> Hi, I've got a problem:
<dummyhead3> I need an apport report for a Segemntation fault that I constantly get when opening firefox, but when rinstalling firefox, and using APT in general, I get this message wich prevents apport from functioning
<dummyhead3> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<dummyhead3> Help is appreciated
<DanielEads> I'm having problems with a monitor being detected right at gdm in Intrepid and can't really find any documentation about the xorg.conf-less config, anyone have any ideas?  :)
<crimsun> DanielEads: i think you're seeking #ubuntu
<crimsun> DanielEads: as always, pastebin your Xorg.0.log, too
<DanielEads> crimsun: thanks  :)
<Rocket2DMn> ok for bug 308978 which i presented yesterday here ,we switched it from xorg to linux b/c of the suspend/resume problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308978 in linux "Alternate keyboard layout doesn't works after a suspend" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308978
<Rocket2DMn> i still think something could be wrong with X, think i should add xorg to the report and have it filed under both linux and xorg?
<Rocket2DMn> ok, well im gonna do it
<frist44> Hi
<skorasaurus> hi.
<skorasaurus> bueller.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-01
<Len_> Greetings, all, and Happy New Year
<crimsun> (same to you & yours)
<Len_> I have a problem that I am hoping to get some direction on
<Len_> I loaded 8.10 on my daughters older computer, dual boot with Win98 SP2
<Len_> Booting into Ubuntu is not a problem, but when she uses Pidgen, Pidgen fails
<Len_> She can chat a couple of times (Yahoo Messenger), and then the program simply locks up
<Len_> Has anyone else experienced the same thing?
<crimsun> Len_: i think you will want to redirect that question to #ubuntu
<Len_> Ok..  .
<Lupine> Can someone update this bug to a WishList? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/311303
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311303 in compiz "Wishlist: Backtrack through desktops in order of use (Compiz)" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> Lupine: done
<Lupine> crimsun, thx!  you are always on the top of things, have a great new year.
<crimsun> Lupine: same to you & yours
<franklin> my bluetooth head-phone not voice
<franklin> hello
<crimsun> franklin: please ask in #ubuntu-tw
<Arenlor> Can anyone give me some help on what I should do? I mainly want to help checking for duplicates and expiring reports, but don't know how/what to do.
<maco> Arenlor: i find it easiest to find duplicates by just reading a lot of bugs. like i would read the new bugs as they come in, and sometimes youll see someone reporting two bugs in a row of the same thing. or you'll see one that you know you saw the day before...things like that
<crimsun> or you can do a simple string search on "[apport]"
<maco> oh gosh yeah...apport bugs get duped a lot
<Arenlor> I love Ubuntu's bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<savvas> happy new year everyone :)
<savvas> can someone suggest whether I should open a new bug about the last two comments in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/188468
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 188468 in epiphany-browser "Epiphany icon missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<savvas> The icon file is there, it's a matter of "Categories=" change
<savvas> * I mean the .desktop file for the Applications > Internet entry
<thekorn> savvas, I think there is no need to file a new bugreport, you cahnged the status back to confirmed, so this bug is on the radar again
<savvas> ah cool, hehe
<savvas> thanks :)
<Rocket2DMn> there are like 20 dups of bug 312942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312942 in ngircd "Please sync ngircd 0.12.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312942
<Rocket2DMn> whats going on with that
<Rocket2DMn> that user seems to have a number of test bugs
<nhandler> Rocket2DMn: He was working on finding a fix for a bug in requestsync.
<Rocket2DMn> righto
<Rocket2DMn> im not gonna touch those bugs
<nhandler> The bug causes ~5 duplicate bugs to be opened
<Rocket2DMn> thx nhandler
<nhandler> np Rocket2DMn
<kylezoa> Bug #312959 send over to wishlist please and happy new year to all!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312959 in bluez-gnome "Add option to completely switch off & on bluetooth device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312959
<Ryan52> kylezoa: done, thanks and hny!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-02
<savvas> if the maintainer of a package is the ubuntu desktop team, do I subscribe the main sponsors or the universe sponsors group when I provide a debdiff/fix?
<savvas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/188468
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 188468 in epiphany-browser "Epiphany icon missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Hobbsee> savvas: it's in main, so main sponsors
<savvas> ah I see, thanks Hobbsee :)
<savvas> may you have a wonderful helping-us-out year :P
<Hobbsee> :)
<direw0lf> Please set bug 312674 to "wishlist." Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312674 in tar "Please upgrade to gnu tar 1.21" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312674
<blueyed> direw0lf: done.
<direw0lf> Thx
<direw0lf> question: Should a feature request for an upstream application (in this case, a gnome applet) be forwarded to the upstream bug tracker, or placed on our own wishlist?
<maco> direw0lf: yeah, forward it
<direw0lf> thx
<tcole> generally we try to upstream stuff when it is reasonable to do so
<direw0lf> I was looking at the gnome bugtracker and they don't seem to have a category for enhancements
<direw0lf> nm...found it.
<direw0lf> I think it is time for a drink. :)
<jarlath> Can someone advise me what to add to this report so it's status can be moved on from Incomplete? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/306692
<jarlath> The effect of this bug is a serious problem for me that effects all the users in our business and I'm sure is a problem for others who rely on Evolution for calendaring also.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 306692 in evolution "Evolution won't display offline calendars when offline" [Low,Incomplete]
<Hobbsee> jarlath: that looks like enough to me.
 * Hobbsee bumps it back to new
<jarlath> Thanks Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<fritz> hi, i'm trying to figure out if and how i should file a bug report with regards to hdaps not working on a particular thinkpad. Should this be filed directly with the kernel bug list?
<charlie-tca> I added a page to /Bugs/Upstream for Xfce Bugzilla this morning. I will be adding AbiWord in a few days.
<frist44> I signed up for the bugsquad on launchpad and just wondering how to get start
<frist44> ed
<jmarsden> frist44: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<jmarsden> frist44: also /join #ubuntu-bugs
<frist44> the mailing list?
<jmarsden> My bad... I'm in too any conversations... mailing is at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<frist44> yeah i signed up for that too
<frist44> no prob
<MrKanister> I was about to make a small debdiff to fix a typo in "ubuntu-docs". Now I am confused because in the changelog there is no <version>-ubuntu1. the last versions are just  8.10.2, 8.10.1, 8.09.2, 8.09.1, etc. So what version shall I give the fixed package?
<hggdh> MrKanister, what version did you base the diff on?
<MrKanister> on the latest in Jaunty (8.10.2)
<hggdh> then base it on 8.10.2. It should be OK
<MrKanister> so I just add a 0-ubuntu1 ? (as dch -i suggests)
<MrKanister> i mean -0ubuntu1
<hggdh> yes, for example. Did you propose the patch upstream?
<MrKanister> not yet
<hggdh> huh, my bad, ubuntu-docs is ours...
<MrKanister> thats the problem :)
<hggdh> then you can just send in the diff; the maintainer can then decide on which version it will build (it will probably be 8.10.3, or something like it)
<hggdh> 0ubuntu1 (and similar is for our changes to upstream
<MrKanister> hggdh: Thanks. A diff was already there (bug #285484). I thought making a debdiff could help having less work, but seems I should take another bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285484 in ubuntu-docs "Typo in serverguide" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285484
<hggdh> is your diff about the same issue?
<MrKanister> Yes. I was looking for some low hanging fruit. And fixing typos in packages seemed a good start.
<MrKanister> I made a small debdiff for another package and it got uploaded to jaunty within hours :)
<hggdh> then you have two options: (1) if you are changing part of the other diff, then add an updated diff to the bug; (2) if you are dealing with a different aspect, add a new diff
<MrKanister> I didn't want to change something because the patch works fine. I just wanted to make a debdiff that can directly be applied to the latest package and probably uploaded to Jaunty. The problem is the versioning
<hggdh> ah, OK
<hggdh> you can then make it for 8.10.3, and propose
<MrKanister> Ok, thanks a lot. That was what I needed :)
<Lupine> This should be a WishList: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/313173
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313173 in openoffice.org "impress depends on draw" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> Lupine: done
<Lupine> anybody have a default/stock response (or common practice) of asking a bug reporter to update to latest stable Ubuntu and try the issue again?
<Lupine> or is the practice discouraged, and we should really try to duplicate their issue on let's say a VirtualBox install of older Ubuntu versions?
<hggdh> Lupine, if the issue was on a quite old release, then yes, we might ask to try on an up-to-date
<hggdh> use, for example, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<Lupine> even if it's not "that" old...8.04 for example?
<hggdh> hum. Can you reproduce it?
<Lupine> nope
<Lupine> and that link of responses is GREAT btw, thanks!  I've been looking for something just like this
<hggdh> what is the bug?
<Lupine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/312931
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312931 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashes when the image is not of the expected format" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> Lupine: i normally ask them to reproduce on a live cd of jaunty
<hggdh> hum. Opened it, and got mesself a sigsegv...
<Lupine> crimsun, thx I'll make a note of that, and keep that in mind
<hggdh> and it would be good to have a stacktrace also
<Lupine> hggdh, that's weird, and you are running 8.10?
<hggdh> I am running Jaunty
<hggdh> but I do not know what caused the segv, I just opened it and went to arrière-plan
<hggdh> darn! apport is broken!
<hggdh> OK, I am retracing it locally.
<Lupine> what exactly is the PNG -> JPG file he/you are using that causes it to crash?
<Lupine> guess that's why I can't dup it
<hggdh> heh... none at all...  literally
<Lupine> so weird
<hggdh> I had the 3 that come standard
<Lupine> thx for the link though, will help out for future bugs
<hggdh> OK. the one I was using was a single-colour black
<hggdh> but it is shown as "no image" (aucune papier peint)
<hggdh> Lupine, I tried with a bad jpeg, and did not get an error
<Lupine> sounds like I should just ask the reporter to try and dup it with an up to date LIVE CD
<xubuntusdi> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-03
<andresmujica> hey
<andresmujica> anyone knows about an iwl3945 slow throughput regression?
<andresmujica> i mean a bug reporting that?
<andresmujica> bug #288948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288948 in linux "upload extremely slow with iwl3945 (regression intrepid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288948
<andresmujica> but downloading.
<andresmujica> wall actually i haven't tested uploading..
<andresmujica> but it seems the issue is solved by this..
<andresmujica> commit
<andresmujica> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-testing.git;a=commit;h=2768672e7a3d1c427f436b0a91c942c2732dc320
<andresmujica> yeap. it seems to be that issue.
<andresmujica> ohh well, i'll triage that bugs tomorrow..
<andresmujica> rhel-5.2-server-x86_64-dvd.iso                       100% 3442MB 452.7KB/s 2:09:46
<andresmujica> with 54Mbps wlan
<duanedesign> I have been working on bug #312873 I directed him to a Hotkeys/Troubleshooting. He got halfway through it and got stuck with the input-events command. Anyway I was wondering if someone could look at the info he did provide to see if there is enough there to assign a package. I noticed when he ran lshal it does not show input.keymap. Any help is appreciated.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312873 in ubuntu "Keyboard problem - home key enters '=' sign" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312873
<rww> Hi everyone! Someone in #ubuntu mentioned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/313353 , so I triaged it and reported it upstream. Can someone check if I did it right, since this is my first time?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313353 in nautilus "can't click on directories in the side pane tree" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ryan52>  /g 19
<rww> Anyone? It'd be nice if someone could give bug 313353 a quick look to make sure I reported it upstream properly...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313353 in nautilus "can't click on directories in the side pane tree" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313353
<crimsun> rww: looks good.
<rww> crimsun: thanks :)
<duanedesign> Bug #311415 could someone please take a look at this I think it needs to br set too 'wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311415 in kubuntu-meta "Add the droid fonts and make it the default for Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311415
<bmhm> Hello. I got an issue with mplayer. Regardless of the version I use (Ibex, Medibuntu etc.) I got an segfault immediatly.
<ashiswin> hello
<bddebian> Boo
<penguin42> hi; I've got a bug (bug 311249) that I filed that I reckon is a trivially simple performance speed up for the Human theme - but it does need others to eye it and see if it makes sense
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311249 in human-icon-theme "human double inherits gnome theme (20% extra open(2) calls!)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311249
<MrKanister> I am unsure which is the right package for bug #240933. gnome-control-center is definitly wrong I think. The reporter suggests "gtk" which is a possibility
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240933 in gnome-control-center "gnome stickykey does not work on openoffice" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240933
<Nikson21> hi
<Nikson21> When i first logged in after ubuntu install
<Nikson21> it didn't
<Nikson21> recognize
<Nikson21> my video card
<Nikson21> at all i had
<Nikson21> to use my old
<Nikson21> backup of drivers
<Nikson21> because the new ones
<Nikson21> wanted to work
<Nikson21> sorry for my bad english
<Nikson21> my video card
<Nikson21> is Nvidia 8400 gs
<Elbrus> Nikson21: did you try to see launchpad if somebody else filled the same bug? If not, file a bug there.
<Rocket2DMn> Nikson21, this isn't a support channel, you should try #ubuntu
<Nikson21> i want to help
<Nikson21> if this is a bug
<Nikson21> witch package should i point
<Elbrus> Nikson21: I am not completely sure, but maybe linux-restricted-modules? what version of Ubuntu do you use?
<Nikson21> 9.04
<Nikson21> the alpha
<Nikson21> version
<Elbrus> nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 ?
<Nikson21> yes
<Nikson21> i had to use my backup of the same driver...
<Nikson21> because the new ones would not work
<penguin42> There seems to be an nvidia-glx package (with various version numbers) - I'd probably file it against that?
<maco_> uh hang on
<maco_> has nvidia even released a package to replace that one yet?
<maco_> because the reason it doesnt exist is that we're waiting for nvidia to create a new driver that works with the new X
<maco_> Nikson21, penguin42, Elbrus ^
 * penguin42 doesn't know - I don't use Nvidia stuff
<Nikson21> but i use the same 177 driver
<Nikson21> but my backup from
<Nikson21> the old kernel
<penguin42> Nikson21: Please use longer lines - you don't need to hit return so often!
<maco_> you can use an old version of Xorg with the old nvidia driver just fine
 * Elbrus does not really now about drivers, just used some common sense.
<Nikson21> sorry
<maco_> i saw a new ati come out today
<maco_> er...oh wait darn the binary ati is called fglrx, nevermind
 * penguin42 wonders if it's better or worse....
<maco_> so yeah, neither ati nor nvidia has caught up to the new X yet
<Nikson21> so this problem will be solved in the future
<Nikson21> This is good :)
<maco_> whenever ati and nvidia get around to it
<penguin42> maco_: When did the X interface change?
<maco_> penguin42: early-to-mid december
<duanedesign> Nikson21: you might want to try the new nvidia 180.18 beta.
<Nikson21> ok
<Nikson21> 10
<Nikson21> 10x
<penguin42> maco_ Ah, so in Jaunty but not Intrepid?
<penguin42> maco: Ah, so in Jaunty but not Intrepid?
<maco> penguin42: of course. X doesn't change after release
<penguin42> nod
<maco> i mean, maybe a security update, but not a whole new version of X
<penguin42> sure
<maco> there was an ABI bump
<penguin42> don't suppose anyone happens to know about dbus dynamic loading?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-04
<Lupine> Please mark this as WishList: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/312632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312632 in eog "wish : no compulsory extension" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> Also can someone look at bug #311415 I think it needs to be set to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311415 in kubuntu-meta "Add the droid fonts and make it the default for Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311415
<Ryan52> duanedesign, shouldn't that be brainstormed? I think you should tell them that..
<Ryan52> (there's a template response on the wiki, iirc)
<Lupine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#An idea to improve Ubuntu
<Ryan52> duanedesign, okay, set to wishlist
<Ryan52> yes, that one :)
<Lupine> :)
<Lupine> Ryan52, how about mine above...can you get that one too?
<crimsun> well, it depends how you view the bug
<crimsun> the reporter actually reported two distinct bugs
<crimsun> 1) add Droid fonts to Ubuntu
<crimsun> 2) after (1), make Droid fonts the default in Kubuntu
<Ryan52> true, true.
<Ryan52> Lupine, one moment ... it's harder to read :)
<Lupine> gotcha...thx
<Ryan52> crimsun, it was assigned to kubuntu-meta, so I figured that bug was for number 2
<crimsun> if you want to be precise, there need to be two separate tasks, one affecting Ubuntu and another affecting kubuntu-default-settings
<Ryan52> but ya, it needs a needs-packaging also if it doesn't already..
<Ryan52> Lupine, okay, set.
<Lupine> ty
<duanedesign> Ryan52: thank you. your on top of it, as usual:)
<crimsun> actually, there need to be three (!) tasks
<crimsun> it would have to be added to the kubuntu-meta seed, too
<crimsun> sigh, boring lp. would have to remove the source package from one of the affects, then create a new task affecting the removed one
<duanedesign> Bug #313633 could someone please set this bug to 'wishlist' thank you in advance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313633 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Alice (programming education software)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313633
<crimsun> done
<duanedesign> woo hoo, thank you for the quick response
<duanedesign> Bug #313621 could someone take a look at this. I think it needs to be set to 'wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313621 in pidgin "Please Sync Pidgin to 2.5.3 with Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313621
<crimsun> done
<crimsun> changed summary as well
<duanedesign> crimsun: ahh, good call.  thanks again
<crimsun> yw
<bddebian> Boo
<tuxmaniac> bddebian: Boo
<bddebian> :)
<YoBoY> hi
<tuxmaniac> Anybody know whether there is a arm-gcc-linux tool already available in Ubuntu. Apt-cache doesntgive any results
<ogra> tuxmaniac, are you looking for scratchbox2 ? (this question is better suited for #ubuntu.arm btw)
<ogra> err,  #ubuntu-arm
<tuxmaniac> ogra: thanks. I will get that done there. neverthelsss given my small requirement i just managed to compile the stuff on the board itself :)
<ogra> beagle ? :)
<tuxmaniac> nah some custom board. fpgarm4u :-)
<ogra> ah
<kylezoa> Bug #313694 send over to wishlist please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313694 in gnome-panel "make windows translucent when hovering over the "show desktop" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313694
<Lupine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/311615 appears to be a WishList item
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311615 in pidgin "New chat windows unconditionally spawn in top left" [Undecided,New]
<MrKanister> I am wondering whether bug #313694 is really related to gnome-panel, or to compiz (should be set to wishlist anyway). Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313694 in gnome-panel "make windows translucent when hovering over the "show desktop" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313694
<schmiedc> hi
<schmiedc> i want to start helping with bugs ... do i net a special setup to do so?
<MrKanister> schmiedc: Hi. No, you don't need a special setup (it might be useful if you want to test packages in the development version). Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage. This will help you to start working on bugs.
<hggdh> and, schmiedc: thank you for helping
<schmiedc> hggdh: can you please repeat
<schmiedc> my gdm restartet
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> schmiedc, thank you for helping
<schmiedc> oh thought because of the and that this was no the only stmt
<schmiedc> so were is a good way to start?
<MrKanister> Did you get my comment? Or is it gone, too :)
<schmiedc> no didn't get
<MrKanister> schmiedc: Hi. No, you don't need a special setup (it might be useful if you want to test packages in the development version). Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage. This will help you to start working on bugs.
<schmiedc> thx
<MrKanister> no problem
<schmiedc> kann man irgendwo nachschauen welche packages welche features leisten sollen?
<MrKanister> schmiedc: Wie meinst du das?
<schmiedc> so dass ich entscheiden kann ob es sich um ein Feature Request handelt
<schmiedc> in dem Fall #313680 ist es so, aber bei anderen ist es vl nicht so ersichtlich
<schmiedc> MrKanister: Who should i tell about Report to set to [Whislist] ?
<MrKanister> schmiedc: Tschuldigung, musste gerade was erledigen. Hier im Channel kannst du auch immer fragen ob jemand für dich einen Bug auf "wishlist" setzt.
<schmiedc> #313680 und #262227 dann bitte auf [wishlist]
<MrKanister> bug #313680, bug #262227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313680 in apt "apt should install packages whilst downloading." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262227 in apt "apt should use color output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262227
<MrKanister> Ich selber habe zwar nicht die nötigen Rechte, aber jemand anderes wirds schon richten
<schmiedc> :)
<schmiedc> wie erzeugt man die stmt's?
<MrKanister> Btw: Wenn du dich hier im Channel auf Bugs beziehst, dann schreib das am besten in der Form "bug #NUMMER". Dann kommt der nette Channel-Bot und fügt einen Link zum Bug ein (wie dir vielleicht gerade bei mir aufgefallen ist)
<schmiedc> oder war des durch die posts?
<schmiedc> ahh
<MrKanister> schmiedc: genau, durch die Posts ;)
<MrKanister> Und danke nochmal, dass du uns helfen willst
<thekorn> schmiedc, done, set importance for both bugs to wishlist
<thekorn> can we please switch over to english again ;)
<stgraber> Konnen sie English sprechen bitte
<stgraber> thekorn: +1 :)
<thekorn> hi stgraber ;)
<stgraber> hey thekorn
<MrKanister> Sorry thekorn and stgraber. He is new and wants to help and explaining things can be much easier if you can use your mother tounge
<MrKanister> ;)
<MrKanister> and thanks you thekorn for setting the bugs to "wishlist"
 * stgraber notes that us-int keyboards are really a pain for typing german :)
<thekorn> stgraber, best excuse I have ever heard ;)
<MrKanister> but it's true. there is the ä, ö, ü and ß. Only we Germans need them
<stgraber> well, with the swiss french keyboard I have on my laptop it's easy as fr_CH is just a german keyboard with the french-specific keyboard added :) but I'm not even used to typing french with the us-int so german ...
<stgraber> though it's pretty good for english when I don't mix the y and z and a few special chars :) (I actually work on both my netbook with us-int and my laptop with fr-ch at the same time switching from one to the other all the time so I'm often a bit confused about what layout I have)
<stgraber> (and that's not to mention the 3 differents canadian layout I have to use at the office ...)
 * stgraber should buy a dvorak keyboard just to get even more confused :)
<schmiedc> MrKanister: and austrian :P
<MrKanister> schmiedc: Oh...forgot about them :)
<schmiedc> how to i handle a translation-bug?
<thekorn> schmiedc, best is to create a task for the affected language-pack, this way the right team is subscribed
<thekorn> and if you know the right translation, goto https://translations.launchpad.net/ , try to find the right entry and change the translation
<thekorn> or point the reporter to translations.lp.net
<schmiedc> thekorn: searched for it but didn't found
<schmiedc> its in the apt
<thekorn> schmiedc, can you give me the url of the bugreport
<schmiedc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/125270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 125270 in apt "apt-get German translation" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> schmiedc, let me have a look at the bugreport
<schmiedc> link is right above
<schmiedc> #125270
<thekorn> schmiedc, in this case, I would set the status to incomplete and ask the reporter if this bug is still there in a current version of ubuntu
<schmiedc> ok
<thekorn> and if so, aks him where exactly this text is used,
<thekorn> is it in apt-get --help, in the man pages or whatever
<schmiedc> ok so i change the state and write in the comment the message to the reporter
<schmiedc> or extra per message
<thekorn> schmiedc, makes no difference, so easiest way is to change the state and use the "Comment on this change (optional)"-textfield for your message
<schmiedc> k thx
<thekorn> no problem, thank you for helping
<schmiedc> im glad that i have finally found something how i can help :)
<hggdh> all: I just found eeebotu (bugs announcer at #ubuntu-bugs-announce) was offline due to a network issue, caused by one of my dogs :-(
<hggdh> it is now back
<hggdh> and I will wait for another canine event ;-)
<crimsun> hehe
<schmiedc> bug #313566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313566 in casper "Support for fat32 for casper-rw partition type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313566
<schmiedc> pls set bug 313529 to "wishlist"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313529 in vorbis-tools "vorbistagedit doesn't support *.oga" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313529
<crimsun> schmiedc: triaged. actually the latter should be "low" instead of "wishlist" because it's a definite bug.
<crimsun> [set to "low" because there's an extant workaround]
<soc> hi ...
<soc> i'm looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<soc> it is marked because of "well let the gnome guys do it"
<soc> it is marked "won't fix"
<soc> but the bug in the gnome bugzilla is marked "solved, fix released"
<soc> but in the end, nothing is fixed
<duanedesign> soc: do you have the link to the bugzilla bug
<Lupine> <soc> i'm looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<Lupine> Can anybody confirm that "Report a problem" leads to a "Error: Page not found" for any app you try?
<Lupine> I'm referring to bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/311690 if curious
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311690 in launchpad-integration "Report A Bug Launchpad page missing for Rhythmbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soc> duanedesign: yes, one mom
<duanedesign> Lupine: yes I noticed this late last night in Synaptic. I just tried it with Rhythmbox. There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<duanedesign> Check that you entered the address correctly.
<Lupine> I've tried it with FireFox, Evolution and XChat
<Lupine> getting same result for all...so far
<Hobbsee> Lupine: confirmed.
<Lupine> ty
 * Hobbsee hits it with the critical stick
<Lupine> this is a pretty serious issue, hopefully this gets marked has high and looked into
<Lupine> :)
<Hobbsee> no guarentees on the looked at score, but i'm trying to poke a LP person
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-04
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: sorry for the spam I just generated for you... I added a comment on all the bugs asking for people to be careful
<chrisccoulson> hggdh, no worries. thanks for that :)
<hggdh> welcome
 * hggdh expected to be able to be a bit more productive than that this Sunday...
<chrisccoulson> i was hoping to be more productive in general over the holiday period, but it didn't really work out
<chrisccoulson> i'm back to work tomorrow and i haven't done anything that i intended to do
<hggdh> same here... had a whole week off, and produced nothing. Well, actually, I got even more things waiting...
<hggdh> allright, powering off. You all have a nice evening/morning/whatever
<qwebirc25279> I'm having a problem with kubuntu and plan to file a bug, but not sure which package to file under (it is system-wide). Any suggestions?
<micahg> qwebirc25279: what's the problem?
<qwebirc25279> It is detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307245&page=2
<qwebirc25279> Basically a long system beep during shutdown process.
<micahg> qwebirc25279: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<qwebirc25279> File at ubuntu bug launchpad or the kubuntu bug website?
<micahg> qwebirc25279: from the command line run that command
<micahg> you on karmic?
<qwebirc25279> Yes
<micahg> yep
<micahg> so run that command from a terminal
<qwebirc25279> Oh i see. Thanks
<Louie`> Hello. I would like to submit a bug I found in the control panel under the system meny.
<Louie`> But I don't know how to find the right package.
<Louie`> Its in the GUI for the control panel when I type in a search string.
<^arky^> hi Louie` which application is that?
<Louie`> My connection went down, did I miss any answer?
<\vish> ^arky^> hi Louie` which application is that?
<Louie`> Its named Control Panel under System in the top meny bar.
<\vish> Louie`: gnome-control-center
<Louie`> Maybe it needs to be enabled under the toolbar settings
<Louie`> Thats correct!
<Louie`> thank you! :)
<\vish> np
<yofel> bug 482386 Medium/Triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482386 in python2.6 "ValueError: unknown locale: en_NG " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482386
<nigel_nb> yofel: you beat me to it ;)
<yofel> yeah, I triaged that bug a while ago and completely forgot about it :/
<yofel> Not quite sure it the Importance would be Medium or High though
<nigel_nb> yofel: I got there from identi.ca, lots of RT's about that one telling its a shame its not fixed
<yofel> nigel_nb: well, that is somwhat understandable, I had the same experience when I filed bug 280188 that took almost a year until it got fixed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 280188 in libgtkada2 "libgtkada2-bin : trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gdialog', which is also in package zenity" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280188
<nigel_nb> ah
<yofel> which was one more reason I joined the bugsquad
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> the problem is a lot of us (like me) dont know how to fix
<yofel> well, I think I know how to  fix it, but fact is that my day only has 24 hours and there's a limit to how much time I can invest into Ubuntu
<yofel> actually, the fix is even described in the report
<thekorn> yofel, if people getting this python2.6 ValueError bug have karmic-updates/-proposed enabled it looks like a regression to me
<thekorn> I think you should  ask to run apport-collect on this bug
<thekorn> let me try to find the bug which might have introduced this regression
<thekorn> bug 223281
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 223281 in python2.6 "locale._parse_localename fails when localename does not contain encoding information (was: alacarte crashed with ValueError in _parse_localename() )" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223281
<BUGabundo_work> hey guys
<BUGabundo_work> quick question
<BUGabundo_work> anyone knows the eeepc bug with Intel cards?
<BUGabundo_work> seems GDM will not work with 2.20
<yofel> thekorn: interesting, I'll ask them to see if its a regression then
<thekorn> yofel, please wait a second, I'm rereading the bug,
<yofel> ok
<thekorn> maybe it is not a regression, but should be fixed with the SRU
<thekorn> so, it might be fixed in -updates
<thekorn> yofel, sorry, ask the to enable karmic-updates, it should be fixed there
<yofel> ah, you might be right, I overread the 'just installed' part
<thekorn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/python2.6/karmic-updates/revision/40
<yofel> isn't -updates enabled by default?
<yofel> so just installing updates should be fine
<thekorn> right
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> FOO
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo_work> bddebian: missed me ?
<BUGabundo_work> :p
<bddebian> Of course :)
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm-2.20/+bug/491483
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491483 in gdm "Since failsafe-x was enabled in karmic it starts if gdm is disabled and kdm is used. (low graphics mode error)" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo_work> wb ogasawara
<nahs> Hello
<yofel> hi nahs
<nahs> I've found this little bug
<nahs> I'm wondering if the Ubuntu-team/community are aware of
<yofel> nahs: fire away
<nahs> When copying something the mouse lags, I've tried this using two computers both having Ubuntu 9.10 installed
<nahs> For an example highlight some text using firefox, keep moving the mouse slowly and hit ctrl+v, the mouse will lag for a second and jump to another position
<yofel> hm, no idea what would cause that, compiz or your graphics driver maybe
<nahs> Well it didn't exist in 9.04
<yofel> nahs: well, I don't know what might cause that, wait a while please so that the others get the time to answer you if they see this
<nahs> well I've reported it anyway
<nahs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503041 <--- if anyone's going to see it later.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503041 in ubuntu "Mouse lags while copying highlighted text." [Undecided,New]
<yofel> nahs: ok, thanks :)
<nahs> De nada.
<bdmurray> hggdh: did kronictokr comment on *lots* of bugs?
<hggdh> bdmurray: 16 of them, all with the same insane recommendation
<bdmurray> hggdh: oh, I guess I could have used the feature you added to the gm scripts ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> actaully, these were pretty much all his/her activity lately
<bdmurray> hggdh: Have you contacted them?
<hggdh> I send an email via LP, asking to stop and come here to #ubuntu-bugs to discuss
<hggdh> s/send/sent/
<bdmurray> okay, great!
<hggdh> so I guess so far nothing of them?
<bdmurray> not that I know of
<bdmurray> Anybody remember the touchpad click disabled master bug for karmic?
<trijntje> hi all, I just found out something pretty funny, but i'm not sure its a bug
<trijntje> when i cat a .bin file with compiz + wobbly windows it makes the terminal bounce all around the desktop, I had to kill compiz to make it stop
<joaopinto> you are dumping control chars which are likely to produce random terminal changes
<trijntje> yeah, my guess would be it causes errors which should make the window 'shiver', but when you have a LOT of them it makes the window bounce out of control..
<joaopinto> trijntje, that's not a bug, is not out of control, it's under your control, and you justed ordered to send garbage all over it :)
<trijntje> you should try it, its fun :P
<BUGabundo> sup o/
<BUGabundo> 3
<BUGabundo> pt
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-05
<shan3> hi all
<shan3> I have submitted a bug to change some dependencies in some packages for the Lucid release... is it too late? or is there a chance they will be fixed?
<shan3> Link to bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-support-writing-en/+bug/502748
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502748 in language-support-writing-en "Dependency chain forces installation of OpenOffice" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> shan3: no, it shouldnot be too late
<hggdh> I added regression-potential as a tag to the bug
<shan3> hggdh: thank you
<hggdh> shan3: do you still have the bug # for the old bug?
<hggdh> it would be good to have a reference on the new one
<shan3> i searched for it but i couldn't find it...
<shan3> I made it using an old launchpad account which I don't use anymore...
<hggdh> but it was against the same package as the current bug, right?
<shan3> well the devs who fixed it made some dependency changes to the openoffice l10n packages... if i remember correctly
<shan3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~librano04 but it doesn't show that bug...
<hggdh> if the bug was closed, you have to go through an adavanced search
<hggdh> but no, even then it is not there
<shan3> found it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/220817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 220817 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org language packs pull in openoffice.org binaries" [High,Fix released]
<shan3> hggdh: ^
<hggdh> shan3: cool, this is it. Can you add a link to this bug in the new one? This would certainly help
<hggdh> (I was already reading the bug)
<shan3> ok will do hggdh
<shan3> hggdh: done. thanks a lot... i was puzzled when the bug didn't show up on my profile page. never thought to use the advanced search
<hggdh> shan3: you are welcome, and thank you for your help
<shan3> hggdh: have a nice day/night...
<hggdh> same
<hggdh> and it is night (US/CST)
<maco> only barely
<hggdh> enough for me ;-)
<maco> its dinner time in the eastern us and afternoon in the west
<hggdh> it is past bed time for me... just arrived
<micahg> hggdh: you back?
<hggdh> micahg: yes
<micahg> :D
<hggdh> :-)
<cyan-spam> hi all. did anyone get a chance to look at the FindRightPackage draft i sent out a few days ago?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: hey
<nigel_nb> happy new year
<nigel_nb> sorry about the other day, my computer kinda died on me
<crimsun> bdmurray: all the "[9.10 regression] HDA power_save=10" bugs are closed in Lucid as per my post to ubuntu-devel{,-discuss}/blog
<persia> I'm encountering an issue with using terminator and metacity with focus-follows-mouse and focus grabs.  Specifically, if something grabs my focus, and my cursor is still in the terminator window, I no longer can change focus between different regions in terminator with focus-follows-mouse until I've left and re-entered terminator.
<persia> Should I be filing a bug against terminator, or against metacity?  Any ideas?
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<^arky^> about bug 501256 , is there needs rebuild tag
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501256 in merkaartor "symbol lookup error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501256
<hggdh> pedro_: thank you for setting the gnome-terminal bug to triaged, I selected the wrong drop-down
<LimCore> Im using ubuntu with some people
<LimCore> and we thinks its really really NOT for human beings, as there are many not friendly behaviours, lack of informations, missleading things and other stuff
<pedro_> hggdh, you're welcome. happy new year btw!
<LimCore> I wonder does it make sense to report it, and how
<LimCore> like overall usability problems is most applications.. should that be reported?
<LimCore> like Synatpic's question about "we need to also install this packages to install the one you want" makes users think that "it does not work"
<hggdh> pedro_: happy new year to you also (I tend to forget)
<hggdh> LimCore: usability issues are considered bugs, also. Alternatively, you can send an email to devel-discuss expanding on your views
<hggdh> and *then* open as many bugs as necessary
<LimCore> for example the logout menu even is messed up
<LimCore> when I click the power icon, I see powerdown,suspend etc. I do not see LOGOUT option, it is hidden totally else. Thats super confusing, what do you think
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> LimCore: it sounds that you are not using the correct applet
<hggdh> LimCore: on Gnome, you need to have the Indicator Applet Session applet in the panel
<LimCore> hggdh: this is a totally clean install of 9.10
<LimCore> using Gnome as default
<hggdh> LimCore: if you do not have the Indicator Applet Session in place, after a full clean install, then this is a bug
<apw> i have noted a lot of people asking for mentorship on the ubuntu-bugcontrol mailing list, w
<nahs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503041 <---- does anyone have this bug? It's not getting any attention and it's..bugging me lol
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503041 in ubuntu "Mouse lags while copying highlighted text." [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> wait wait, that account was the restored account, with restored setting. After all, a NEW account in 9.10 seems to not have the problem I described.. so its fixed now :)
<LimCore> (although it would be nicer if that other application-button that shows shutdown/restart/hibern/sleep  would also show logout)
<apw> i have noted a lot of people asking for mentorship on the ubuntu-bugcontrol mailing list, which seems to be triggered by the text here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved ... but it appears there is a new process using this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors ... who owns the docs there?
<apw> or at least can confirm which is the right way
<hggdh> apw: let me look at the pages
<apw> hggdh, indeed some of the emails i have recieved indicate there may be a third way the 'lp page' which i assume is a launchpad group .... much confusion reigns and i can see what appear to be 8 or 10 new requests which are seemingly ignored
<hggdh> apw -- the request to membership (the "lp page" thingie) is the same as stated in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<apw> ok cool.  so do we need to change the 'getting involved' page to point to that one?
<hggdh> apw -- the requests are not really being ignored -- this is -- as I stated in the page -- a WIP
<hggdh> apw: indeed we need to change it
<apw> i don't mean the ones in the page, i mean the ones in email which followed the broken instructions
<apw> at least i don't see anyone replying (other than me :)
<apw> and i am pointing them to the other page, in the hopes i was right to do so
<hggdh> I cannot di it right now, very slow bloody wiki conneciton
<apw> yep the wiki can suck
<hggdh> in my case, it is the wifi I have at my customer :-(
<hggdh> so I get a lot of timeouts
<apw> i'll point the intructions there as an interim, feel free to correct
<hggdh> we are still trying to get it done -- I was doing part of it, but, unfortunately, got way too busy earning money
<hggdh> (not that I am complaining about the earning money part, mind you)
<nigel_nb> hello
<hggdh> but yes, I agree. Like now we are looking very much like the London underground, mind the gap and all of that
<hggdh> hi nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> long time hggdh, I keep missing you online
<hggdh> yes, I am sorry about that
<nigel_nb> happy new year, hope its good so far hggdh :)
<apw> hggdh, cool, once one of us has fixed the page, i'll reply to everyone who doesn't appear to have an answer and asking them to use the other page
<hggdh> apw thank you very much. We were trying to automagically add them all as membership requestors, but we hit a bug on launchpad :-(
<nahs> so yeah :/
<nahs> guess this one will go unfixed
<hggdh> nahs: patience, please ;-)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: a happy one for you too
<nigel_nb> hggdh: so far, my computer is not friendly to me, have to get it repaire
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> nahs: this sounds like a X issue
<nahs> Nothing's wrong with graphics card or anything like that, just the whole "copying to clipboard" craps out everything
<nahs> hggdh: has anything similar been reported yet?
<nahs> I'm surprised 9.04 is way more stable than 9.10, 9.10 = too much new features
<hggdh> nahs: not to my knowlegde, but I do not deal much with X. Try following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<nahs> it's not much of a crash or a anything, just a little lag
<hggdh> nahs: well, it was the other way around with me, 9.10 was better than 9.04. But it does not mean much when it does not work
<nahs> hggdh: can you try doing the little thing and see if it affects you as well?
<hggdh> nahs: no, it does not affect me, but I am running 10.04 alpha. Another thing you could do -- check if there is a runaway appl eating CPU
<hggdh> nahs: and it did not affect me while I was on 9.10
<hggdh> most of the times I had lag I found one appl in loop
<nahs> it's just when you copy smoe text
<nahs> -while- moving the mouse
<nahs> there's a 0.5 second lag
<nahs> or a 0.8 one rather
<hggdh> not here. If nothing is overusing CPU, then it really sounds like X somewhere, perhaps xserver-xorg-input-(evdev|mouse)
<\vish> nahs: how is ctrl+v == copy for you? or did you mean paste or  crtl+c
<\vish> nahs: but yeah , i can reproduce the problem
<\vish> !test
<ubot4> yes, I'm alive.
<LimCore> !dance
<ubot4> Factoid 'dance' not found
<nahs> \vish: ctrl+c, my bad
<\vish> nahs: what graphics card are you using? as hggdh mentioned it might be X related... FWIW , I'm using Lucid 10.04 , so it still happens in the latest too ;)
<nahs> It's not the graphics card, the whole operating system lags when I do that putting it this way
<nahs> because I've tried it on two laptops that are completely different
<nahs> One's Intel one's AMD one has nVidia graphics card one has Intel so :/
<\vish> hmm...
<hggdh_> there is more to X than just the video cards...
<\vish> that too :)
<\vish> hggdh_: did you try it while moving the mouse? i get the pointer jump but no huge lags
<nahs> also how can I edit a bug description, don't know what I was drinking when I wrote ctrl+v haha
<\vish> nahs: updated it already ;)
<nahs> so far like 3 people have the same thing, 4 if you count both of my laptops
<nahs> I'll just wait for the ubuntu-bug-fixing angel to see it
<nahs> Gracias for everything though amigos :)
<\vish> nahs: the bug was reported only in the last day.. how do you say already there are others?
<nahs> I asked people yesterday
<\vish> ah.. k
<hggdh_> so these folks should state this bug affects them also
<nahs> oh well :/
<hggdh_> but there are already 3 of them in, this is good.
<hggdh_> nahs: let's assume, right now, this is X-related. Please follow the instructions on the page I provided you
<nahs> alright
<hggdh_> \vish, nahs: I marked it confirmed
<\vish> hggdh_: cool , i didnt confirm it because I wasnt sure of the package.. can bugs without packages be confirmed?
<hggdh_> \vish -- they *should* not, but in this case, I did it. The sooner we find a package to lay the blame on, the better
<\vish> k..
<hggdh_> asking at #ubuntu-x right now...
<bdmurray> pedro_: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/package/packages-without-subscribers.txt
<\vish> hggdh_: hehe... i'm a guy , so no need to be confused over him/her  :p [comment on the bug]
<pedro_> bdmurray, cool! it looks awesome, thank you!
<\vish> pedro_: hi.. could you close this bug > Bug #367626 its not valid anymore and the upstream report too .. :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367626 in indicator-session "Hibernate does not ask for time-out confirmation" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367626
<pedro_> \vish, done all closed now, thanks
<\vish> pedro_: thanks :)
<hggdh_> \vish: *now* I know ;-)
<hggdh_> but I always try to be careful
<bdmurray> bug 500384
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500384 in ubuntu "Ubuntu started so fast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500384
<maco> what?
<maco> null? what?
<bdmurray> beats me I just thought starting so fast was funny
<nigel_nb> u must be kidding me
<\vish> hehe
<nigel_nb> OMG! someone has actually logged a bug because their system was fast?
<charlie-tca> Well, it does take all kinds...
<nigel_nb> and whats with the null? trying to sound like a programmer
<JFo> the only good response to that is Woo!
<nigel_nb> ?
<JFo> sorry, "Woo!"
<nigel_nb> my response is "so yeah, its fast, you want us to slow it down?"
<charlie-tca> yeah, nigel_nb. I saw that too, and wonder if that means the screen is blank for a couple of seconds.
<charlie-tca> Seems like a 10 second startup is great
<nigel_nb> charlie-tca: for someone who confuses terminology
<charlie-tca> I would take a blank screen the whole time for that
<nigel_nb> it may as well mean that every application takes 10 seconds to load, and ubuntu hangs during that time
<charlie-tca> true
<nigel_nb> and the fast is meant to be sarcasm, who knows
<charlie-tca> What ever it means, the reporter is not happy :-(
<nigel_nb> and he's not helping us help him
<charlie-tca> I'm sure it is clear to him, though
<nigel_nb> charlie-tca: whatever the case, he'll be more pissed off and more unhelpful
<\vish> so is anyone gonna triage the bug? ;)
<nigel_nb> \vish: I'd love to, but I dont think I can
<nigel_nb> "You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of Ubuntu, and therefore cannot edit this bug's status. "
<nigel_nb> correction
<nigel_nb> I haven't logged it
<nigel_nb> \vish: you beat me to it lol
<hggdh>  s/ubuntu/grub # heh
<nigel_nb> what package would bug 503589 fall under?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503589 in yelp "system->preferences->sessions doesn't save desktop layouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503589
<nigel_nb> mr_pouit: ping
<nigel_nb> that bug about abiword, is it a workflow bug that the bug squad can skip?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> That is the new one to move it to universe, right?
<charlie-tca> It is a packageing bug
<nigel_nb> ah
<charlie-tca> I tend to keep watch for all the abiword bugs, myself.
<nigel_nb> but should that go into a mailing list?
<charlie-tca> What?
<charlie-tca> that I watch them?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses Abiword instead of OpenOffice.org, so Abiword comes under the xubuntu-team bug watch
<nigel_nb> no
<nigel_nb> I mean the bug is about getting abiword out of main because it is not being maintained
<nigel_nb> so shouldn't this go to some dev discussion
<charlie-tca> no, the devs will pick up on it
<charlie-tca> I already discussed it with the developers and maintainers
<nigel_nb> ah okay, great
<nigel_nb> moving on then
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping
<hggdh> .
<hggdh> 000000000000......................................
<hggdh> .0
<nigel_nb> huh?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: asleep at the keyboard?
<SoftwareExplorer> I was going to report a bug the other day. I asked here what to report it against and someone said gtk. I got interrupted, and now that I'm actually trying to do it, I can't seem to figure out what package gtk is in.
<nigel_nb> SoftwareExplorer: what was the problem you were having?
<SoftwareExplorer> nigel_nb: A problem with multiple pointers that only seems to happen on gnome applications, not qt ones
<joaopinto> SoftwareExplorer, ubuntu-bug libgtk2.0-0
<SoftwareExplorer> Thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-06
<SoftwareExplore1> I found a bug report that was filed by someone in Karmic. I can confirm it in Lucid. Should I add the lucid tag?
<micahg> SoftwareExplore1: no, but there's something you can add to the description
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<micahg> SoftwareExplore1: actually it probably depends what package
<SoftwareExplore1> micahg: gtk-recordmydesktop
<micahg> SoftwareExplore1: nah, just add last version tested to the descrption
<SoftwareExplore1> micahg: So what does the lucid tag mean?
<micahg> SoftwareExplore1: some teams use it to track bugs across releases like the kernel team
<SoftwareExplore1> micahg: Thanks :)
<bdmurray> micahg: actually apport is release tagging bug reports now
<bdmurray> so apport bug will now have a lucid tag
<bdmurray> er any apport bug
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, should people manually tag it though?
<bdmurray> I don't see why not
<micahg> k, SoftwareExplore1 ^^^
<micahg> bdmurray: should the wiki tags page be updated then?
<bdmurray> micahg: maybe not yet
<micahg> bdmurray: so what should I tell people?  if they want to add it?
<bdmurray> if they want to tag a bug as lucid because it also appears in lucid fine
<bdmurray> I mean yes that would be good
<micahg> k
<micahg> bdmurray: would you be able to bump the maxversion on the gm-dev scripts to 3.6.*?
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, I have an update (new script) I need to do anyways
<micahg> bdmurray: thanks :)
<nigel_nb> please set bug 503466 to triaged, wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503466 in nautilus "cannot use CTRL-C in the tree sidepane in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503466
<hggdh> nigel_nb: done
<nigel_nb> thanks hggdh :)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I went ahead and added an upstream bug & marked it Triaged
<hggdh> you could have looked for an upstream bug ;-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh: oh
<hggdh> :-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I got caught up with meetings
<nigel_nb> hggdh: the ubuntu-beginners team had meeting
<hggdh> no problem, just pulling your leg on this
<nigel_nb> hggdh: i'm still not back to active triaging lifestyle
<nigel_nb> ;)
<nigel_nb> just getting back into shape
<hggdh> good, am missing your work ;-)
<nigel_nb> my laptop is not cooperating
<nigel_nb> something is seriously wrong with it, it refuses to boot
<hggdh> ugh
<hggdh> not good
<nigel_nb> i have to keep turning it off and on for it to start
<nigel_nb> hggdh: its amazing how its still in 1 piece
<nigel_nb> i've been tempted to break into 2 a couple of times this week
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I know the feeling, been there before
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> hggdh: wanted to ask you something a while back
<nigel_nb> hggdh: does the launchpad answers team have a policy of marking questions against the yelp package if they find no suitable package?
<hggdh> nightwish: not to my knowledge
<hggdh> brb
<hggdh> nigel_nb: ^^^
<nigel_nb> hmm
<nigel_nb> someone seems to be doing it
<hggdh> examples?
<nigel_nb> getting
<nigel_nb> I changed it back to no package
<nigel_nb> and it got changed back to yelp
<nigel_nb> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/95907
<micahg> nigel_nb: if you subscribe, you can see who's doing it
<nigel_nb> I know who'se doing it
<micahg> nigel_nb: did you ask the person why?
<nigel_nb> I wanted to make sure it was not an official policy or something
<nigel_nb> micahg: karma points? lol
<micahg> nigel_nb: BTW, epiphany browser is epiphany-browser, epiphany is a game
 * nigel_nb going to a corner and cries in humiliation
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> nigel_nb: that's an easy mistake I think everyone makes at least once
<micahg> nigel_nb: http://pastebin.com/f383d245c
<nigel_nb> micahg: ah, thanks, were did u get that list btw?
<micahg> nigel_nb: dpkg -l | grep epiphany
<micahg> that was what I had installed/removed
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> hggdh: heard of sushi-huh?
<hggdh> sushi I know, but not sushi-huh
<hggdh> or dpkg -l epiphany\*
<nigel_nb> hggdh: a badly documented source forge project
<nigel_nb> but has good intentions
<hggdh> looking it up now
<micahg> hggdh: your way looks nicer :), but you have to remember the *
 * micahg actually made a bash alias called dgrep for dpkg -l | grep
<hggdh> micahg, actually, better to always escape the * -- \* -- otherwise the shell may expand it if there are matches in the cwd
<nigel_nb> hggdh: for example "11) Why your english sucks?  Well, the english is not my natal language."
<nigel_nb> its from the FAQ of the documentation
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> hggdh: the other advantage to your way is you can see if other packages match the string that you never installed
<hggdh> they might need some help there...
<nigel_nb> hggdh: thinking about it, it looks amazing
<nigel_nb> does bug 503548 look like a support request?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503548 in indicator-applet "'Switch user' option performs 'Lock screen' action" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503548
<nigel_nb> I can see the other button on my system
<micahg> nigel_nb: are you using Lucid?
<nigel_nb> micahg: damn
<nigel_nb> I'll check in lucid
<hggdh> nigel_nb: it is a real issue on Lucid, just tested
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> will mark as confirmed
<nigel_nb> hggdh: isn't it indicator-applet-session rather than indicator-applet?
<hggdh> yes indeed
<nigel_nb> ah, one is a source of the other
<nigel_nb> what do I do about bug 503540?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503540 in linux "cpufreq reports wrong scaling_max_freq" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503540
<nigel_nb> micahg: did u correct my epiphany mistake earlier?
<micahg> nigel_nb: nope
<nigel_nb> micahg: remember where was it?
<micahg> nigel_nb: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/95907
<hggdh> nigel_nb: sounds like a valid bug
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I can confirm it?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: that sushi-huh tool is awesome, I have to blog about it
<nigel_nb> lemme see if I can contribute to it
<hggdh> nigel_nb: no, we cannot *really* confirm it -- we cannot reproduce
<hggdh> but... this is one of those bugs where pretty much nobody will be able to confirm
<hggdh> nigel_nb: ogasawara would be able to answer
<LimCore> my entire box hard-frozen.  Which  apport-bug xxx should I start?
<LimCore> other question: the Capslock LED does not light up in VTs (but the key works, and the LED works in X). How to report this one?
<MoodFreak> .
<joaopinto> hello
<joaopinto> how do I set a bug as affecting a specific ubuntu release ?
<persia> You'd nominate it for a release.
<persia> Which bug?
<joaopinto> bug 429835
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429835 in langpack-o-matic "[MASTER] chrome error when viewing untrusted https site using firefox with some locales" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429835
<joaopinto> it's reported as fixed, but I am experiencing on lucid
<joaopinto> It was not present on karmic, I am not sure I should have used the same bug report
<joaopinto> I did the bug change description accordingly to my experience :P
<persia> You may be encountering another bug with the same symptoms.  Can you confirm that it's not related to bug #437545 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437545 in langpack-o-matic "missing spanish translation in firefox 3.5 (in devmode)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437545
<joaopinto> persia, is not related, my browser is properly translated, however when attempting to browse a self signed ceriticate I get the broken XML page, like reported on bug 429835
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429835 in langpack-o-matic "[MASTER] chrome error when viewing untrusted https site using firefox with some locales" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429835
<persia> Right.  I suspect you're finding a different bug with similar symptoms (although I could be wrong).
<persia> Just because the fix described in that bug solved it for some people.
<joaopinto> persia, right, for some people means it has partially fixed, but is not fixed
<persia> Right, but if that fix is correct, it's not a bug in firefox, so that's not the right place to get it fixed.
<joaopinto> the bug is also set to affects "langpack-o-matic"
<persia> Yes, which task was also previously closed, and the other bug I referenced opened.
<joaopinto> the options I can see, is, 1) open  a new bug report, 2) nominate the bug for lucid
<persia> Anyway, you can track that bug if you like, but there's at least some chance that you7re seeing something else, in which case tracking that won7t help get it fixed.
<persia> It's *already* nominated for lucid: there were two tasks for firefox: lucid and karmic.
<joaopinto> I just want to make sure it get's fixed, this is a serious bug
<joaopinto> persia, are you looking at 429835 ?
 * persia double-checks
<persia> Yep.  That has lucid and karmic tasks for firefox, and a lucid task for langpack-o-matic.
<joaopinto> I don't see any lucid specific task
<persia> Right, tasks which are not specific apply to the current development release, which is currently lucid.
<persia> Creating a "lucid" task makes the headline task go away.
<persia> (this will change when the next cycle opens)
<persia> This is a confusing UI quirk, but it doesn't really matter that much.
<joaopinto> well, if the firefox related task importance was set to High, the langpack one should also
<joaopinto> this bug report is a mess :)
<persia> Indeed, which is why it may be more useful to follow-up on 437545
<persia> Or create a new bug, using the information in 429835 and 437545 to identify the current specific issue.
<joaopinto> I have nominated 429835 for lucid, let's see what happens
<joaopinto> if required I will create a new bug report
<joaopinto> I will need to use the LANG=C workaround :P
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<pmatulis> on 8.04 server how does one add debugging information to an existing bug (involving dovecot)?  apport-cli does not have the (K) keep feature
<charlie-tca> This doesn't work? apport-collect -p <package_name> <BUG_NUMBER>
<pmatulis> charlie-tca: apport-collect binary does not seem to be available with apport shipped with 8.04
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<pmatulis> just apport-unpack, apport-cli, and ubuntu-bug
<micahg> pmatulis: it was added in jaunty
<pmatulis> micahg: :(  so nothing for hardy
<micahg> pmatulis: idk if apport-cli has such an option
<pmatulis> micahg: i looked.  hardy version does not have the (K) keep option
<micahg> pmatulis: no, definitely not, I don't think that was added till Lucid
<micahg> but does it have the option for supplying a bug number?
<pmatulis> micahg: no
<micahg> pmatulis: you can ask for the files manually I guess...
<pmatulis> micahg: yeah...
<micahg> pmatulis: I'll mention it at our meeting
<pmatulis> micahg: thanks
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm trying to report a bug on gnome's bug tracker. What version of gnome does Lucid have?
<charlie-tca> Latest upload:    1:2.28+1ubuntu1
<charlie-tca> SoftwareExplorer: did you have a particular component in mind?
<SoftwareExplorer> charlie-tca: gnome-screenshot
<SoftwareExplorer> charlie-tca: Thanks. I'll file it as 2.28 version.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, looks like the closest thing I can find
<vish> hmm , anyone know french... ?
<Pici> #ubuntu-fr perhaps?
<vish> Pici: a bug had been reported in french...   but would they be able to translate it?
<hggdh> vish, what is the bug #?
<vish> yay, hggdh is here :)
<vish> hggdh: Bug #503586 ,
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503586 in firefox-3.5 "Un script sur cette page est peut-être occupé ou ne répond plus. Vous pouvez arrêter le script maintenant ou attendre pour voir si le script se terminera." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503586
<vish> the user has translated the bug , but i think it is not complete as it doesnt mention a bug
<micahg> vish: google translate is nice :)
<vish> hggdh: ^
<hggdh> a script on this page may be busy or not responding. You can stop the script now or wait to see if the script ends
<vish> doH!
 * vish was slow :/
<micahg> LP is slow :P
<micahg> vish: convert to Q
<micahg> and explain what it is
<vish> oh is he asking how to stop the script?
<micahg> vish: no, the user thinks that's a bug
<micahg> it's a feature :)
<vish> ah cool
<micahg> it prevents a script from keeping the browser from responding
<hggdh> heh
<vish> heh, right , he was quoting from the dialogue..
<micahg> if a script is running too long, FF will pause it and give the user the option to abort
<vish> i just thought.. the translation was incomplete :)
<vish> micahg: thanks :)
<micahg> they can report it to the site in question if they think the script shouldn't run that long
<hggdh> and -- vish -- the folks at #ubuntu-fr would be able to translate, most probably (although it is a francophone-only channel, they *do* help if asked nicely ;-))
<vish> hggdh: i was being sly ;p     i was mainly hoping *you* would respond/help/translate if online... but good to know there is a backup :)
<hggdh> vish, you are welcome :-)
<vish> hggdh: ah oops , thanks :D
<malev> hi! I been following this bug, and I think is confirmed. not by me but, by others... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366478
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366478 in ubuntu "Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader don't work in Ubuntu 9.04/9.10 (058f:6362 Device offlined) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malev> please check it out
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-07
<nunyab_> Hello, does anyone know of a fix for the logon loop issue?
<hggdh> what logon loop issue?
<micahg> bdmurray: latest lp extension is awesome
<bdmurray> micahg: thanks!
<micahg> bdmurray: if I think of some other keywords I'll let you know
<micahg1> bdmurray: greasemonkey shouldn't do its thing on the +edit page :)
<micahg> bdmurray: it actually seems like it interferes with the LP AJAX stuff
<Kermiac> Hi ppl. Anyone around I can ask about a problem I'm having with "Compiled LPGM Scripts"?
<jmarsden> Kermiac: Unless your issue is related to bug triage, ask in #ubuntu not here.
<Kermiac> ok, sorry mate
<persia> OR file a bug, and we may be able to help triage it.
<persia> The point being that this isn't a support channel.
<Kermiac> Thanks persia. Well, I do use it to help automate some of the tasks for bug triage... but I also understand the point jmarsden made that this isn't a support channel. I was just wondering if anyone in here uses it.  i've filed a "question" https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts/+question/96514
<persia> Kermiac: That looks like a bug either in launchpad or the LP_Karma_Sufix scripts.
<persia> Dunno if LP_Karma_Suffix scripts have a bug tracker, but if they do, filing there would serve you best.
<Kermiac> thanks for having a look persia. Yeah, I filed the question against their PPA. Now that someone else thinks it looks like a bug I'll go ahead & link a bug report to the question too. Thanks for the advice
<persia> Well, the trick is figuring out where to put the bug.
<persia> Last I knew, there wasn't a way to link a bug to a PPA, and we tend not to like bugs against PPAs filed against Ubuntu.
<Kermiac> I installed it from their PPA, but the scripts are also on Launchpad
<Kermiac> https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts
<persia> That's a project!  File a bug there.
<persia> And if you're lucky, somewhere on that project page it will explain how to contact the devs, and where to ask for support (I doubt #ubuntu is right for this case)
<Kermiac> yeah, that's what I was going to do. Thanks again persia :)
<LimCore> guys.. what is up with kgpg.. seriously
<LimCore> like 5 crashes in 5 minutes, what ever I do
<jpds> LimCore: Well, find out what's crashing it with debug/strace/...
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/472530
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472530 in kdeutils "KGpg (kgpg), signal: Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> gpg crashes all the time for me and other reporters. Set priority perhaps?
<LimCore> * kgpg
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> bddebian, what would I do without you, your daily "boo" tells me when it's time to go home ;)
<bddebian> Heh :)
<bdrung> seb128: can you have a look at bug #504153 and #503789 (you uploaded the lastest gtkmm2.4 package)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504153 in libkml "Please sync libkml 1.1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504153
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503789 in gbgoffice "Please sync gbgoffice 1.4-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503789
<seb128> bdrung, I just update the thing, code is come from upstream though
<bdrung> seb128: do you think that this is an upstream bug or do the packages need an update to be compatible to the new version?
<seb128> bdrung, seems rather an upstream bug
<seb128> I've pinged the upstream maintainer on IRC
<seb128> waiting for a reply now
<bdrung> thanks. what's the name of their irc channel?
<fujimitsu> limcore mentioned some kgpg segfault issue earlier. just installed kgpg myself and it fails to start at all, even from terminal, it throws me back at prompt with no errors..
<jcastro> hggdh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Contacts
<jcastro> hggdh: I've been changing the tone to be not so strict-sounding
<hggdh> jcastro: looking
<hggdh> jcastro: may I add/change?
<jcastro> hggdh: feel free!
<hggdh> jcastro, changes saved
<hggdh> jcastro: the most important (for me) was changing the tone on the first sentence
<jcastro> hggdh: those changes are much better, thank you
<cyan-spam> hi all. has anyone gotten a chance to look at the FindRightPackage improvements i mailed out a week or so ago?
<Flare183> cyan-spam: Link?
<cyan-spam> flare183: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2009-December/001719.html
 * Flare183 reads it
<Flare183> cyan-spam: I see what your saying about the Wiki Page.
<cyan-spam> flare183: mhm. what do you think about my changes? do they help? do they target the right group of readers?
<Flare183> hmmm
<Flare183> cyan-spam: Think it does target the correct group of readers. I like the changes, but I also think you might want a second opinion too. Because like, I'm only one person so yeah.
<cyan-spam> flare183: yeah. thank you :)
<Flare183> cyan-spam: Your welcome :)
<hggdh> cyan-spam: looking, and sorry for the delay
<hggdh> cyan-spam: on the example for xprop -- you say " the slash is important", should be "the backslash ..."
<cyan-spam> hggdh: ok. thank you for checking it out!
<hggdh> cyan-spam: still going through it
<hggdh> but I like it very much
<cyan-spam> sweet
<hggdh> on " finding the right package -- you might want to add in ' apt-file': " apt-file search picasa.exe", for example. apt-file works for all packages, even if not installed (and dpkg -S only works for installed packages)
<cyan-spam> hggdh: hey, i didn't even know about that command. thanks!
<hggdh> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<cyan-spam> ah ok
<hggdh> charlie-tca: around? what is the name for the display manager on xubuntu?
<cyan-spam> hggdh: it uses gdm
<hggdh> ah, thanks, I have all three installed, but under gdm, so I was not sure
<hggdh> cyan-spam: marvelous, thank you very much. Please put it in place
<cyan-spam> hggdh: will do, thanks so much for checking it out
<hggdh> cyan-spam: are you interested if following coreutils bugs?
<cyan-spam> hggdh: possibly, if you need help there. i do work on the command line enough
<charlie-tca> hggdh: yeah, I am here. I had to grab food
<hggdh> charlie-tca: cyan-spam already answered, thank you
<charlie-tca> no problem
<hggdh> cyan-spam: all help is welcome ;-)
<hggdh> and I have been sorta busy lately, and there are some 80 bugs on coreutils to go through
<cyan-spam> hm ok
<cyan-spam> i assume this is in response to my mentor request?
<charlie-tca> Please, as these pages get re-written, let's not forget the dirivatives. So much is being centered on Ubuntu only again
<cyan-spam> charlie-tca: are there any glaring places i ignored derivatives?
<charlie-tca> Haven't looked that over good yet. more and more, I see references to "in gnome" or "in ubuntu" and it leaves out kubuntu and xubuntu mythbuntu
<charlie-tca> I'm trying to read it now
<cyan-spam> charlie-tca: ok. i was about to submit... want me to wait?
<charlie-tca> No, go ahead. We can add later if we need to.
<cyan-spam> ok
<charlie-tca> I think you waited long enough already... ;-(
<cyan-spam> hehe
<cyan-spam> i think this /page/ has waited long enough
<hggdh> cyan-spam: yes, it can be in response ;-)
<charlie-tca> yeah, that sounds right.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I am trying to get back up to par on bugs. Then I will take on mentee's.
<cyan-spam> hggdh: haha, ok. i mentioned on my wiki page that i've been going through bugs without a package in my free time lately. it doesn't seem too many people have been working on that.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: great news (cuz this means you are doing better)!
<charlie-tca> This is true, too
<hggdh> cyan-spam: OK. Would you like me as your mentor?
<cyan-spam> hggdh: if you have time! i know you are involved in a lot
<hggdh> cyan-spam: OK, I will accept you & mark the wiki accordingly
<yofel> cyan-spam: heh, I look through no-package bugs too, now if that bug count would actually start decreasing...
<cyan-spam> yofel: seriously. it's never-ending!
<charlie-tca> cyan-spam: the parts about "Launch System - Preferences"; Xubuntu doesn't have that at all; I don't think kubuntu does either
<cyan-spam> hggdh: sweet, thanks!
<yofel> I'm looking though the older ones right now, there are a lot from the karmic testing phase that weren't looked at at all
<charlie-tca> that whole paragraph applies to gnome desktop environment only
<cyan-spam> charlie-tca: the "application without a menu" part? you're right.
<charlie-tca> The first section under Determining the Executable Path
<cyan-spam> after all, what /is/ the policy for derivatives? which derivatives are we supposed to include?
<cyan-spam> i tried to stick with ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu since those are listed as "officially supported" on ubuntu.com
<cyan-spam> though that section is obviously missing kubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Official recognized derivatives stick to the wiki pages as much as possible
<cyan-spam> so all wiki pages should support ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu studio, mythbuntu? (i know there's overlap)
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Netmix, and I think Mythbuntu/mythtv now
<cyan-spam> netmix forgot that one too
<cyan-spam> that's quite a list...
<charlie-tca> Yeah, and we all have to change how it works, just to make it worse
<yofel> cyan-spam: the menu-editor in kde is launched with: right click the application launcher -> Menu Editor
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu has no menu-editor
<cyan-spam> yofel: if you'd like to add instructions for kubuntu that would be awesome. i don't have kde installed
<charlie-tca> That's why I said we will add/change it as needed. The main thing is get something usable out there
<yofel> cyan-spam: might do that over the weekend, but it would be nice if your page could be uploaded first so I have a clean page to work with
<yofel> cyan-spam: exactly
<yofel> charlie-tca: ^^^
<charlie-tca> I'll go through this weekend too
<cyan-spam> charlie-tca: ok
<cyan-spam> yofel: i've submitted it already
<cyan-spam> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<charlie-tca> Great job on it, by the way
<cyan-spam> charlie-tca: thank you :)
<charlie-tca> We like usable pages
<cyan-spam> haha me too.
<cyan-spam> i hated telling bug reporters to look at that page when i could barely use it myself!
<cyan-spam> hggdh: so what are the next steps?
<hggdh> cyan-spam: you can pretty much keep on doing what you are doing now -- and, of course, you can ask any questions you want to, to myself or anybody else here.
<hggdh> cyan-spam: meanwhile, I will be checking your bug work from now on :-)
<cyan-spam> hggdh: ok, sounds good. i'll have to behave then ;)
<cyan-spam> signing off for now
<cyan-spam> see yall
<yofel> bdmurray: again about the lp-scripts. The file that needs to be updated with a newer kernel response is http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/greasemonkey/bugsquad-replies.xml . I have no idea who has to do that and you're the only one I know I can ask ^^
<bdmurray> yofel: please pastebin or e-mail me what you think the response should be and I'll look at changing it
<yofel> bdmurray: all I want is it to use the response from the wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging%20Kernel%20General The one it uses right now is the old one.
<hggdh> yofel: would you be willing to try bug 264313 fwith a coreutils from GIT?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 264313 in coreutils "ls --color hangs for directories linked from network " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264313
<yofel> hggdh: sure
<hggdh> (I mean, git clone git://git.gnu.org/coreutils, and go from there ;-)
<yofel> though thinking a bit more about the issue I guess this is ls trying to find out if the link is broken or not and NFS hanging itself up to not lose data
<hggdh> or I could start packaging it
<hggdh> but only happens with --color, right?
<bdmurray> yofel: okay, got it
<yofel> hggdh: yes, but only --color actually cares if a link is broken or not (different color)
<hggdh> ah, yes
 * hggdh does not have any remote fs to test on
<yofel> I'll test git now anyway
<hggdh> yofel: you will also need automake 1.11.1, Lucid carries 1.11
<hggdh> so... git clone git://git.gnu.org/automake
<hggdh> upstream is going now to 8.3, and we are still at 7.4...
<xteejx> hi all
<xteejx> bug 228302, marked it as metabug - high chance of more dupes, but doesn't seem to be anyone taking a look at it, its prob a kernel bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 228302 in baltix "[KARMIC] No DMA nor 32bits IO support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228302
<micahg> xteejx: you might want to poke the kernel team
<micahg> since it's triaged already
<xteejx> micahg: Hi!! and irc you mean?#
<micahg> xteejx: yep, in #ubuntu-kernel
<xteejx> micahg: kool will do that if anyones awake and not snowed in!!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-08
<bdmurray> yofel: updated
 * yofel goes testing...
<yofel> bdmurray: thx :D
<bdmurray> no problem
<bdmurray> I'd always just used the collect it one for kernel bugs
<bdmurray> depending on the release
<yofel> which until now really was the better choice
<yofel> well, the new kernel response is pretty much a merge between the old one, the kernel policy page, and the collect it response
<bcurtiswx> Is it going overboard making my potential mentees appear on IRC and chat with me in this room to start with before accepting them as mentees?
<bdmurray> micahg: new firefox-lp-improvements uploading too
<crimsun> bcurtiswx: not necessarily, though it may be unduly burdensome
<micahg> bdmurray: will it fix the edit issue, I had to disable that
<crimsun> bcurtiswx: after all you set the grounds on which you mentor them
<persia> bcurtiswx: I don't think it makes sense for everyone to require that, but if you need confirmation that you can interact with them on IRC in order to be comfortable the mentorship will be successful, it makes sense to do that.
<bdmurray> it fixes the ajax issue but still changes it on the +edit url
<bdmurray> I'm working on that too
<bcurtiswx> Thats the easiest way to get help anytime on triaging... I think its extremely important... so i guess its ok.
<bcurtiswx> i don't want to be a burden to them if I'm not available and they want some help... ya know... having them know this is a great place for help is good
<persia> bcurtiswx: Depends on the nature of the mentorship.  I once had a very successful (MOTU) mentorship that was done almost entirely via email.  The individual concerned now uses IRC *lots*, but was uncomfortable with it at first.
<micahg> bdmurray: that's good enough for me right now
<bdmurray> micahg: me too! ;-)
<persia> But, yeah, stressing that this is the place to come is a good idea :)
<bcurtiswx> persia: good point, this person has an irc account tho.. so i can assume some general familiarity
<micahg> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> micahg: well it was rather embarassing :-(
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: the major gain is for them to realise anyone here can help
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: Yup, thats what I hope to get them to realize
<LimCore> I was wondering... would it be a good future request, to have a clipboard in gnome? So that copy/paste would work
<LimCore> for example like the current one, but instead one that actually works (even if source copy application was closed)
<micahg> LimCore: glipper
<LimCore> micahg: why... WHY why it's not on by default?
<micahg> LimCore: idk
<LimCore> human being do not want to search that information, and they really are totally irritated when they copied very important data to clipboard, closed source application (not saved) and... it's gone
<micahg> LimCore: well, there's a bug about making the apps follow the freedesktop standard
<micahg> which I think you've seen
<LimCore> which one?
<micahg> bug 11334
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11334
<LimCore> oh right. Well, it was indeed an epic fail even in 2009. 2010, still not fixed
<micahg> LimCore: it's in universe
<micahg> LimCore: it's been fixed in FF trunk
<LimCore> ff?
<micahg> Firefox
<LimCore> but it's not about firefox
<LimCore> its about gnome overall
<micahg> well if each app followed the standard, you wouldn't need a separate clipboard manager
<LimCore> huhm
<LimCore> well to be honest, as an I user, I couldn't care less
<LimCore> and I think most users will share this position, we would like it just working
<Pici> There isn't a magic wand we can wave to fix all bugs, you know this.
<micahg> LimCore: maybe you should file a Main inclusion request for glipper if it does what you want and you think it would benefit a lot of users
<LimCore> how about enabling this extra clipboard app, by default, or doing What Ever Is Needed - at least for now?
<micahg> LimCore: it's in universe, so it can't be on the CD
<LimCore> Pici: but here it appears what is missing, is a decission, to include it
<LimCore> micahg: well.. I don't care about the CD.. it can install as soon as I have internet (or - for 99% of users - install from internet during main installation)
<micahg> LimCore: I don't think any of the universe packages are installed by default
<micahg> but I can't say for sure
 * LimCore installs this glipper
<LimCore> what i like here, is that this is again DOUBLE-BUG :)
<LimCore> i.e.: I found a bug, /while/ reporting /another bug/
<LimCore> back to the original bug though
<LimCore> A crash-bug I reported on..   	 2008-11-20  .. was marked fixed.. but it AGAIN is the case! and 100% reproducable
<LimCore> what should I do?
<LimCore> bug 300127
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 300127 in kdepim "crash when selecting email when input-passphrase/pin (OpenPGP) window is open and then canceled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300127
<persia> That's something deeper: I've had a number of hangs when dismissing the gpg-agent
<LimCore> persia: this is same bug as before - same bugtrace: parseMsg() and below;  and that bug was it seems in kmail itself
<LimCore> but comment on that bug and on KDE bug please;  I will reopen KDE bug too
<micahg> LimCore: why not talk to the person who marked it fixed
<micahg> before you reopen
<LimCore> because then people ban me everywhere :< lol
<persia> Nah, if you've a backtrace in kmail, it's better to fix that, rather than rely on anecdotal evidence.  I'm not confident enough about my behaviour to have a bug yet.
<LimCore> nah ok, I will also ask him. Well but why wait with reopening, obvioyusly there is the bug,  and people then can at least find it and comment it instead of dupl.
<micahg> LimCore: let me see if I can grab him to come in here
 * LimCore apt-get installs ispell-polish-curses
<LimCore> btw, is "wtf" considered bad language in this channel or not?
<JontheEchidna> hi
<LimCore> hello
<micahg> LimCore: talk
<LimCore> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/300127 seems to happen again
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 300127 in kdepim "crash when selecting email when input-passphrase/pin (OpenPGP) window is open and then canceled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> same back trace of the bug - kmail crashes under parseMsg() in parse ID or body().  That bug was makred fixed, but now it happens again, always, in identical conditions, and it crashes in identical way
<LimCore> Im now on up to date ubuntu 9.10 - Version 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2)
<JontheEchidna> probably http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180741
<ubot4> KDE bug 180741 in general "crash in kmail (typeinfo name for, KMReaderWin::parseMsg)" [Crash,New]
<LimCore> well
<LimCore> then that 180741 appears to be a duplicate of
<LimCore> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125512#c9
<ubot4> KDE bug 125512 in general "KMail crashes if selecting anothe mail while being prompted for password" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<LimCore> (from year 2007.......)
<LimCore> updateReaderWin -> displayMessage -> parseMsg   same bug since 2007?
<JontheEchidna> It would appear so, I suppose
<LimCore> oh my
 * LimCore totally facepamls
<LimCore> how to get this bug fixed then?
<persia> Try the same patch that fixed it last time, and if that works, track down why it got unapplied, and try to come up with something that solves both issues.
<LimCore> cool, except, Im not qt developer
<persia> Many recurring bugs happen because there are two behaviours which are bad in certain corner cases, and the bits get flipped back and forth.
<persia> Don't need to be: just hunt down the revision that closed the original bug, and extract that patch.  Apply it.
<persia> If it doesn't work, then maybe you need to be a qt developer, but if it works, you can track down the unapply, and add a lot of useful information to the bug for the qt developer who ends up fixing it.
<LimCore> and how to do such bisection comfortably on Ubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> I can't reproduce this bug even now, though. the KMail interface doesn't seem to respond when the pinentry dialog is open
<LimCore> by comfortably, I mean Im having not much own time
<JontheEchidna> which is why I closed the upstream bug 5 months ago (there wasn't a patch)
<LimCore> JontheEchidna: I open pinentry, try to click in kmail, try to close it,  then close pinentry. Try doing it few times, try alt+tab around, try closing windows, it works
<ubot4> JontheEchidna: Bug 5 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/5 is private
<LimCore> JontheEchidna: you closed the bug without "fixing it", just because you could not reproduce? but it was makred fix released?
<JontheEchidna> WEll, it's not like I thought you or anybody else was lying when they said they could access other mails when the pinentry dialog was open
<JontheEchidna> and if then, in KDE 4.3, I could not access other mails while pinentry was open...
<LimCore> that is right, I can not access other email with pinentry ,thought  still it crashes. it seems that TRYING to acces it causes crash
<LimCore> try defocusing pinetry with alt+tab, click around a lot, try closing kmail
<LimCore> btw there are more bugs about kmail and pgp
<LimCore> I would really like to have an OpenPGP client in ubuntu that actually is polished and works
<LimCore> I think instead updating bug trackers,  just someone with Qt and kmail knowledge must look at this
<persia> LimCore: Perhaps you could clearly document the steps to reproduce, given the treatment of the last bug.  If the developer can reproduce, there's a *much* higher chance it can be fixed.
<LimCore> ok I thinkg we have some more info
<LimCore> JontheEchidna: insturction how to reproduce more easly: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180741#c59
<ubot4> KDE bug 180741 in general "crash in kmail (typeinfo name for, KMReaderWin::parseMsg)" [Crash,New]
<LimCore> perhaps ubuntu can get its funds and aid development of most critical apps
<LimCore> like, to have one really good email clients
<LimCore> kmail would be perfect.. but it has few bugs.  Similar as krusader would be perfect file manager
<persia> Um, "Ubuntu" doesn't really have funds, per se.  The Ubuntu Foundation has funds, but those are in trust for the future if unexpected things happen.
<persia> For now, Ubuntu is entirely based on volunteer and sponsored activities.
<persia> But Ubuntu doesn't control what sponsors choose to sponsor.
<LimCore> how to quickly set up environment to build current version of kmail and try to fix something in it?
<persia> !sbuild
<ubot4> sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<persia> !pbuilder
<ubot4> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<persia> Install one of those, apt-get source kmail, fiddle the source, and build.
<LimCore> I think 90% of developers will not help, because they do not have time for entry cost
<persia> Ask in #kubuntu-devel if you need help mangling the source
<LimCore> I feel like it will take 100 hours to get to know the tools and libs, and 5 to fix the bug
<persia> (maybe there's a better channel, but #kubuntu-devel can point you there better than I)
<LimCore> seems to be obstibcle for foss model
<Hobbsee> LimCore: 'ubuntu' actually already has a couple of pretty reasonable email apps. your issue is with kubuntu
<Hobbsee> fwiw
<Hobbsee> LimCore: that being said, you can easily run things like thunderbird on kubuntu, which I found behaved better than kmail
<micahg> LimCore: are you running kubuntu?
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<LimCore_> Hobbsee: micahg: I tested thunderbird (and evolution some time ago) they are not advanced enough, only kmail provides some functionallity. Functionallity that I look for was for example provided, around 8 years ago, before I was even using linux, by program "thebat" for example. Now best what linux offers doesnt do even 60% of that function, and closest application that is usable for business (kmail) have lots of bugs, from which one
<LimCore_> crashbug exists since 2006
<micahg> LimCore_: you have to understand that projects cannot get to all bugs, unless there is either a lot of people asking for it, the bug affect a lot of people, or the developer wants to fix it, it probably will not get attention.  That's why patches are always welcome, there are not enough developer hours to fix every bug
<LimCore_> micahg: the bug in question have over 6 duplicates on bugs.kde.org, and was reporetd/commented by a lot of people there and in ubuntu and probably in other places too
<LimCore_> you say patches, ok
<LimCore_> lets look how it will go
<micahg> LimCore_: it seems like the steps to reproduce were not clear enough to warrant it having been closed
 * micahg scrolls up to see how your conversation went
<LimCore_> I will be learning QT, including tricks and kludges (since this is causing bug) for 80 hours
<LimCore_> I will be learning internals of kmail for 40 hours
<LimCore_> then I will fix the bug in 5 hours
<LimCore_> 125 vs 5 is why I makes not too much sence that I fix it
<LimCore_> and that is the optimistic version
<LimCore_> I belive most developers are in simillar positon; if they now the tools and libs, they still need to learn the entire application inner-workings
<micahg> LimCore_: that's usually not necessary if the patch already exists like was suggested to you earler
<micahg> you can use the debian build system to apply the patch
<micahg> LimCore_: BTW, thunderbird and enigmail work great together
 * micahg hopes to have enigmail updated for lucid with TB3
<LimCore_> but it turned out it was never patched, just that for JontheEchidna the bug did not happen, and it appeared that the source of bug (selecting other msg while pinentry is open) is removed. (but it turns out just TRYING to select other msg also causes crash)
<LimCore_> micahg: now, they fail
<LimCore_> s/now/no
<LimCore_> want to debug it with me actually?
<LimCore_> I was recommending coworhers to use TB, but we turned out it fails with PGP, so I was going to recommend kmail but it crashes all the time, so what should I now recommend, windows? ;)
<micahg> LimCore_: yes, because the steps to reproduce weren't clear enough for him to conclude the bug wasn't fixed...wfm is a common resolution in bug trackers
<LimCore_> *coworkers (lol)
<micahg> LimCore_: I used it with PGP in Ubuntu, TB2 + enigmail from repos
<micahg> worked great
<LimCore_> micahg: do you want to debug Thunderbird PGP bug?
<micahg> LimCore_: sure, when I'm a little more awake
<micahg> LimCore_: what tz are you in?
<LimCore_> thunderbird-sometimes-sends-attachments-outside-of-encr-signed-part  and  thunderbird-does-not-show-that-message-from-kmail-was-signed
<LimCore_> almost 10:00 in the morning here
<micahg> k, so your UTC +1
<micahg> LimCore_: let's see if TB3 + enigmail works for you
<micahg> do you have 64 bit or 32 bit?
<LimCore_> 64b
<LimCore_> micahg: what is your email?
<micahg> my nick at ubuntu dot com
 * LimCore_ just crashed kmail again \o
<LimCore_> lets try again.
<LimCore_> micahg: example information I sent you is of course confidential etc etc (so not to waste time bluring out stuff)
<micahg> of course
<LimCore_> sent
<LimCore_> it would appear that emails with PGP can be either inline PGP or PGP/MIME.
<LimCore_> with inline/PGP - the attachments are not sig+encr (as it is by definition)
<LimCore_> with PGP/MIME, thunderbird is not showing if given decrytped message was signed or unsigned
<LimCore_> so neither way works fully it would seem
<micahg> LimCore_: my guess is it depends how enigmail is configured
<LimCore_> in that email I just sent you, probably first message appears ok (encr+sign attach) because it was PGP/MIME then
<LimCore_> all is on clean system, on default config
<micahg> LimCore_: do you have 32 bit or 64 bit?
<LimCore_> 9.10
<LimCore_> 64
<LimCore_> for box with kmail and for box with thunderbird
<LimCore_> is my understanding of inline PGP  versus  PGP/MIME  above correct?
<LimCore_> Hobbsee: btw, Thunderbird is dissqualified for me for not having:  1) good templates   2) always-CC-to field (only always-BCC-to exists.. why they could not done it fully)
<micahg> LimCore_: TB3 has a lot of enhancements, almost 3 years of development
<LimCore_> how to use that in our 9.10 ubuntu?
<micahg> unfortunately, since you're using 64 bit, you'll have to wait until I can get a 64 bit enigmail packaged
<micahg> upstream only does 32 bit
<LimCore_> ITS YOU!  /me sets up a bomb
<LimCore_> well, if you do it I can help testing ;)
<micahg> LimCore_: I have a PPA with a test build of the final version of TB3, but it's still called shredder
<LimCore_> shredder? not stable?
<micahg> LimCore_: it's the stable version, just w/out the branding
<micahg> I'm working on that too
<LimCore_> branding?
<LimCore_> you think I care about some logo, for my work? :)
<LimCore_> if thats the only problem with it, then its not any problem
<micahg> LimCore_: that's the only thing missing from it
<micahg> but we don't have 64 bit enigmail yet
<LimCore_> uhm
<LimCore_> where it can be ready?
<LimCore_> will that go into ubuntu 9.10 once done?
<micahg> LimCore_: idk if it'll go into 9.10, but for sure in Lucid
<micahg> we might have a PPA for it
<LimCore_> about enigmail.. is it possible to use your TB, and install enigmal "as on windows" so get this plugin thingy and then import plugin in the TB?
<micahg> LimCore_: not on 64 bit
<micahg> on 32 bit you can use the version from addons.mozilla.org
<LimCore_> and mozilla.org is not providing 64b...?
<micahg> LimCore_: no, it needs to be compiles against some things, it's not a normal extension
<elleuca> I like to report a bug against a working but not recognized webcam (i.e. described using "UVC Camera" instead "$Vendor $Model"): do I've to open it against udev or .... ?
<persia> elleuca: Actually, that's the kind of bug report we handle very badly, unfortunately.
<persia> If lsusb gives the right vendor and model, you might report it against the application you're using.
<persia> if lsusb doesn't give the right model, you want to report it to the usb device list maintainer
 * persia hunts
<elleuca> persia: yes, only the model is missing
<persia> http://www.linux-usb.org/usb-ids.html has the instructions for submitting data to the USB ID repo.
<elleuca> OK, thanks
<persia> It may take some time for it to get to Ubuntu.
<elleuca> I'll hack usb.ids meanwhile ;)
<persia> Heh.  I usually just leave working but unidentified stuff alone after submitting.  There's a small (but significant) pleasure in having it be suddenly recognised after an upgrade and knowing it was me.
<elleuca> :D
<LimCore> I debugged some more
<LimCore> Hobbsee: thunderbird is not usable for OpenPGP - it fails to show that message is Signed, for sig+encr messages that are in the PGP/MIME format (that is prefered, and that is only format that will work for attachments)
<Hobbsee> LimCore: are you using the relevant extension?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: given the number of bugs you seem to find in kmail, it would probably be worth you learning it to fix them
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I just spend half our of mine and coworker's time to fully debug and document thigs bug. This is bug in thunderbird. Stand by for the report
<LimCore> (fully - from user side so far)
<Hobbsee> reminds me, i should file my bug on thunderbird.  wonder where my login details to their bugzilla are
<LimCore> and this bug makes thunderbird totally useless for OpenPGP
<Hobbsee> oh, nice, enigmail is updated for thunderbird 3.0
<Hobbsee> and it crashes.  drat
<LimCore> *cought*youdon'tsay*cought*
<Hobbsee> ah well.  works better for me than the other email software
<LimCore> kmail is tottally the best mail software
<LimCore> if only it would not crash, it outperforms every other about the feautures it has
<LimCore> *available for linux
<Hobbsee> good luck in making it not crash, then
<LimCore> well.. we must fix it
<Hobbsee> go on then
 * LimCore grabs a hammer
<LimCore> ok what's next
<LimCore> as I said Im not qt nor kmail devel
<LimCore> it would take x10 more time to figure out heads and tails and to get started, for me, then for proper developer for this task to fix this bugs
<Hobbsee> neither am i, but from what i've seen, kde offer good devel documents
<Hobbsee> well, talk to the kmail developers, and offer them incentives so they'll prioritise it
<LimCore> are gay jokes ok on this channel?
<persia> No.
<LimCore> perhaps every user should pay a bit
<Hobbsee> or every user who cares about it, sure
<LimCore> I would totally pay 5 usd for working kmail
<Hobbsee> then offer it to the kmail devs, and see what they say
<Hobbsee> but that's a valid way of getting stuff fixed
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, i think they frequent #kde-devel and whatever channels kmail has
<Hobbsee> so you'll have to relay here how you go
<persia> And you might do better if you can find the 500 other people who would pay 5 USD for the feature and collect the monies in escrow before offering payment.
<LimCore> can someone sell kmail?
<LimCore> because QT license (like 2000) seems an obsticle... or perhaps sell it as GPL still
<LimCore> unfortunatelly no way to bring kmail to windows.... or?
 * fujimitsu just reproduced bug 330127
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 330127 in openobject-server "double entry in partners" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330127
<fujimitsu> 300127
<fujimitsu> kubuntu 9.10 x64
<persia> fujimitsu: Well, it's confirmed already.  Just needs someone to track down ehy it's happening.
<persia> Without frame 0, this tends to be hard :)
 * fujimitsu is preparing backtrace to add to 300127 report
<LimCore> thunderbird fails to use openpgp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/+bug/504738
<ubot4> LimCore: Error: This bug is private
 * LimCore unprivate's it
<LimCore> please confirm it, I confirmed it with 3 people, and set importance? I belive it should be Medium? Since there is no good work around and it makes people use less secure methods when they want to be secure (openpgp)
<persia> Isn't this a well-known issue upstream?
<LimCore> dunno, do you have any url?
<persia> No.  In fact, I only found http://www.mozdev.org/pipermail/enigmail/2009-May/011158.html
<LimCore> known
<LimCore> 5777    	nor  	P3  	All  	patrick.brunschwig@gmx.net  	RESO  	FIXE  	PGP/MIME Signed & encrypted Messages identified as "Decrypted" only (violates RFC3156)
<LimCore> https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=5777
<ubot4> www.mozdev.org bug 5777 in GUI "PGP/MIME Signed & encrypted Messages identified as "Decrypted" only (violates RFC3156)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<LimCore>   ------- Comment  #19 From Patrick Brunschwig  2009-05-19 06:43:51  -------
<LimCore> A small miracle happened: fixed on trunk :-)
<LimCore> guys please please import that as fast as possible =)
<LimCore> how to set in that bug so that it links to mozdev.org tracker?  "Affect also distribution" ?
<fujimitsu> whats the -dbg for kmail
<LimCore> -dbgsym ?
<LimCore> kmail-dbgsym
<persia> LimCore: Also affects project is for upstream links
<fujimitsu> i got kdelibs5-dbg but i see some symbols stil missing
<LimCore> fujimitsu: you read what I written? :)
<fujimitsu> yes, got it
<LimCore> Hobbsee: perhaps that fix can be applied to thunderbird/enigmail to the current versions (before moving to TB 3, that is time consuimg because of enigmail incompatibilities)? then we could have it already in 9.10 and quite soon, hopefully?
<LimCore> fujimitsu: are you debugging something in kmail?
<fujimitsu> 300127
<fujimitsu> your bug
<LimCore> \o
<LimCore> bug 300127
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 300127 in kdepim "crash when selecting email when input-passphrase/pin (OpenPGP) window is open and then canceled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300127
<LimCore> so you did reproduce it?
<fujimitsu> yes
<LimCore> anything more usefull can be provided then backtrace?
<LimCore> we could valgrid it I guess
<persia> valgrind is only useful if it's a memory leak.
<LimCore> or bad ptr deref
<LimCore> of unitilaized mem access.. its quite usefull. I will just valgrid it for fun
<fujimitsu> kmail just forgot my account after crash too
<LimCore> haha owned
<LimCore> I love when this happes. Happened like 10 times to me.. over the years.
<fujimitsu> indeed.. at least pgp decryption worked as expected tho
<LimCore> it loosed your templates too, if you had custom =)
<fujimitsu> should i say gpg anyway
<LimCore> what is speciall about Ubuntu are meta bugs - bugs seen WHILE reporting other buggs. My personal best is quadruple bug
<fujimitsu> LimCore: also .. kgpg is crashes on start .. you mentioned an unrelated bug about it yesterday too
<LimCore> yes I did \o/
<LimCore> I wish I could get a quoter every time I hit a bug.
<LimCore> then I could totally sponsor rewritting of kmail
<fujimitsu> looks like there is some work to be done there, yes
<LimCore> btw new bug: kmail fails to run if in valgrind
<LimCore> probaby it takes too long and DBus times out or something
<LimCore> fujimitsu: if you lost account settings, perhaps you wish to relate to bug 459206
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 459206 in kdepim "Setting up new account is time consuming bullshit" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459206
<fujimitsu> it's just a few keystrokes.. more annoyance than time-consuming really
<LimCore>  /if/ you know the process allready. Try it with newbie
<LimCore> anyway its indeed upstream-only concern
<persia> LimCore: I don't suppose you'd edt that bug title to be family-friendly?
<persia> Thanks :)
<LimCore> I just did before you written :)
<persia> Reading my mind is always the best way to make me say Thanks so quickly :)
 * fujimitsu installs kdepim-dbg
<fujimitsu> alright.. looks like i got all symbols now ..
<LimCore> what the....
<LimCore> guys...
<LimCore> sorting of columns does not work.. in kde in general??  Fails in kmail and in kgpg. Clicking on column header does not sort
<LimCore> fujimitsu: kmail:  does clicking on colu,mn headrs in messages view changes sorting order? should it?  im using some advanced view there in kmail.    Same question for kgpg
<fujimitsu> LimCore: not sure what you mean.. also, kgpg does not run for me
<fujimitsu> however, if sorting order is not changed by function, guess it shouldnt
<LimCore> fujimitsu: you are unable to at all start kgpg/
<LimCore> ?
<LimCore> what are QA teams doing...  perhaps there is some systemic fix to that, like better organization in some way
<fujimitsu> it crashes on start. dont even get to see its interface
 * LimCore hands fujimitsu a POLL   [ ] lolololol   [ ] totall fail   [ ] I'm speachless
<LimCore> Im now in the 3rd phase, Im speachless
<Hobbsee> LimCore: tis probably doable.
<Hobbsee> speechless, and apparently without a dictionary ;)
<JontheEchidna> kgpg hides it's systray icon by default. make sure you're just not missing it
<LimCore> Hobbsee: was it as bad with 8.10?  I thought overall I had not su really really many bugs
<LimCore> fujimitsu: it is not just traybared is it? ;)
<Hobbsee> LimCore: i've never found any of the releases terribly buggy (er, excluding some intel fun on one of the releases).  As for kmail and kdepim, i don't think a lot of attention is put in to them, and i don't think most people use them
<LimCore> Hobbsee: do you really want me to open konversation integrate ispell wish bug ;)
<LimCore> what do people use then???
<LimCore> kmail is most advanced emali client we have
<Hobbsee> thunderbird, it seems
<LimCore> if we want business and professionals to use linux we must improve
<fujimitsu> JontheEchidna: you were right.. taskbar is a bit fuzzy to read .. application is there
<jpds> Thunderbird, Evolution, ...
<LimCore> well thunder is MUCH more plimited
<LimCore> jpds: kmail seems more advance in every way
<jpds> LimCore: </opinion>
<Hobbsee> most people also don't test with kubuntu, as most people run ubuntu, too
<fujimitsu> but why go to taskbar on start, seems counter intuitive to me as you can tell
<LimCore> jpds: facts,  templates;  openpgp
<LimCore> fujimitsu: that is in fact consusing around 10 of 10 people I seen
<Hobbsee> and if you're going to file konversation bugs, file them upstream ;)
<LimCore> lets make kgpg not traybar on start
<LimCore> also it is a problem for no-traybar / no desktop manager setups (like ssh -X)
<LimCore> well I never got this kubuntu / ubuntu nonsense
<LimCore> what is the difference?
<Hobbsee> have you heard of this thing called gnome?
<LimCore> if I use some apps from KDE then this makes me Kubuntu user? what the
<LimCore> I run gnome WM. or kde, or I swithc them. I run some apps from gnome some from kde
<LimCore> so Im ubuntu or kubuntu user
<Hobbsee> most people on ubuntu don't tend to run kde apps
<LimCore> ....
<Hobbsee> i happen to, but most don't
<Hobbsee> well, using gnome, anyway
<LimCore> why not run very good applications?  what does it count what tools given program uses?
<LimCore> this makes 0 sense to me
<Hobbsee> personal preference?
<fujimitsu> its about presentation.. you dont serve wine in a beer mug
<LimCore> what is this, some "rasism" about software applications? How can anyone base decission to use tool X or Y based on tools it uses??? (Apart from embbed). This is least resonable thing I heared here in 2009-2010
<fujimitsu> hence kwin for qt drinks and gnome for gtk drinks.. makes sense
<fujimitsu> kwin on gnome looks ugly
<LimCore> you would base decission to use X or Y based on it's looks?  :O
<jpds> LimCore: Easier to support a common toolkit on one?
<fujimitsu> LimCore: i am all for consistency .. yes
<LimCore> so.. discard awesome tools because they use kde?
<fujimitsu> you can mix and match all you want but thats a personal choice ..
<LimCore> I hope other users have more sense
<LimCore> we have awesome programs like kmail and krusader (although buggy) but Ubutnu should do things to invite people to try them out.. not this "omg its kde.. not want"
<LimCore> other programs, for email, seem x2 less advance, like some 2000 year software and/or written by amishes by comparsion - missing functions, options, detaikls
 * Hobbsee notes that this has gone extremely far from the topic of the channel, and has turned into a rant
<LimCore> ok then, we should invest more efforts in fixing the program that clearly is most advanced email client - kmail;  If that statement is not obvious then I can make it more specyfic
<Hobbsee> then i wish you luck in fixing it
<jpds> LimCore: apt-get source kmail - it's all there if you want to fix it.
<bddebian> Boo
<bddebian> Go home thekorn :)
<thekorn> bddebian, bah, it's Friday! you are  two hours too late ;)
<bddebian> Doh :)
<fujimitsu> so, kgpg seems to be in taskbar but it does not responde on click. instead one must look for its systray icon to bring it up .. thats what am having here
<fujimitsu> and since its hidden, then one could think application did not start at all
<fujimitsu> top doesnt even list it as a running process as far as i can tell
<LimCore> fujimitsu: all users EVER that I told to run kgpg, always responded - I did but it did not start. Open a bug,  I can confirm it
<fujimitsu> kde is wierd
<LimCore> this strange behaviour is unique to kgpg
<fujimitsu> pretty, yes.. but weird behaviour
<fujimitsu> so much for security thru obscurity
<JontheEchidna> bug 470695
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470695 in kdeutils "Kgpg doesn't run by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470695
<JontheEchidna> it's not on purpose, I can tell you that
<JontheEchidna> there's a bug at kde's tracker too
<fujimitsu> task bar should be easier to read
<fujimitsu> <-- kde4.3 here
<fujimitsu> more like, its systray
<LimCore> can we set priority of that bug>
<fujimitsu> gdb just reported "/usr/bin/chromium-browser": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<fujimitsu> wierdly enough, it looked like wine was trying to open it for a second, of course it didnt succeed either
<fujimitsu> and this was after i reinstalled chromium via kpackagekit too
<fujimitsu> it was null before that, so i thought i'd try reinstalling
<hggdh> fujimitsu: check is /usr/bin/chromium-browser is a real binary -- it might be a shell script, eventually calling the real binary. You cannot GDB a shell script...
<hggdh> and I have seen that with some packages
<fujimitsu> well.. i was using chromium fine today.. suddenly this happens..
<hggdh> heh. EXT4?
<fujimitsu> yes
<fujimitsu> i checked the path, file was present but wouldnt run
<hggdh> fujimitsu: what *type* of file is it? run ' file /usr/bin/...>' on it
<yofel> hggdh: shell script
<hggdh> yofel: thanks
<yofel> fujimitsu: please run 'chromium-browser -g' if you want to run it in gdb
<yofel> (it will start gdb itself)
<hggdh> fujimitsu: run ' sh -x /usr/bin/<whatever>'  and see where it fails before that
<hggdh> may very well be a shell issue
<fujimitsu> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-minimal.c: 138: realloc: Assertion `ptr == alloc_last_block' failed!
<asac> thats known
<asac> regression in todays daily
<asac> fta is on it
<asac> no solution in sight thouh
<fujimitsu> very well.. i'll back down from bug reporting then
<asac> i will try to get a chromium bug id
<fujimitsu> asac: think it good idea to remove and install tomorrow ?
<asac> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31809
<asac> star that bug (dont comment)
<asac> fujimitsu: ^^
<fujimitsu> got it
<greg-g> hah "Ack, sorry, this bug had so many useless comments I missed that this occurs on
<greg-g> multiple systems."
<hggdh> er, what? ;-)
<Thingymebob> I'm trying to get #503548 exactly where it belongs, I'm pretty sure its a xorg/nv issue. How do I determine which is the problem
<yofel> Thingymebob: please post bug numbers as 'bug 503548' so the bot can fetch it please ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503548 in indicator-applet "'Switch user' option performs 'Lock screen' action" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503548
<yofel> (so that we know what you're talking about)
<Thingymebob> yofel thanks for the tip
<WeatherGod> I need to flag someone down to take a look at a bug report I have been working on for a while now
<WeatherGod> I am not sure where the fault is, but it is a problem with mounting a CDROM drive
<WeatherGod> it is a regression bug, at the very least
<WeatherGod> bug 478962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478962 in linux "After upgrade to Karmic, CD/DVD drive no longer works" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478962
<WeatherGod> I finally got the user to get their system fully updated and got an apport-collect of device-kit
<charlie-tca> the cd's should be there, they just won't show up on desktop or in /media if they are audio cd's
<WeatherGod> is that a new behavior?
<charlie-tca> yes, in karmic
 * WeatherGod slaps forehead
<WeatherGod> so, how does it appear for rhythmbox?
<charlie-tca> I believe we saw the cd on the desktop in jaunty, but in karmic, you don't see nothing and can't see them
<charlie-tca> I don't use it. for exaile and listen, you have to tell it to go to the disk itself, then it will show you the songs on it
<WeatherGod> the user is around 70 years old...
<WeatherGod> I gotta make it a very simple explanation for her
<charlie-tca> I thought they fixed all the missing cd bugs after the release. Even brassero will now burn images again, but the blank no longer shows up on the desktop.
<WeatherGod> I don't have a optical drive for my Ubuntu machine, so I don't know what sort of issues are happening for this
<charlie-tca> let me call up rhythmbox and check it for you
<WeatherGod> thanks
<charlie-tca> WeatherGod: I think the bug is valid. According to help, "When an Audio CD is inserted, it will appear in the side pane", but it does not appear. I can't get rhythmbox to play the cd.
<charlie-tca> oops, found it.
<WeatherGod> oh?
<charlie-tca> You have to click on Music in the left pane, then import file, then click on the cd in the file manager that opens. Then the cd will appear under devices. then click the cd and the tracks appear in rhythmbox.
<WeatherGod> you have got to be kidding me
<charlie-tca> It does not automatically show the cd
<charlie-tca> I just did it
<charlie-tca> yes, it is not easy
<WeatherGod> and this is supposed to be user-friendly how?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, it took me 6 months to get exaile to play anything
<WeatherGod> is exaile something new (never heard of it)
<crimsun> ufft, it took me six years to get sound working </troll>
<WeatherGod> :-P
<WeatherGod> and you still have a long ways to go, crimsun
<WeatherGod> your drivers are still farting at the children
<crimsun> aye, I need to make them release eggs to the face, too
<WeatherGod> haha
<charlie-tca> We use exaile in Xubuntu
 * charlie-tca thinks crimsun can make any sound work
<WeatherGod> anyway... those instructions are completely unacceptable for me to give to a 70-year old gardener
<WeatherGod> not a rant on you, of course... just rhythmbox
<charlie-tca> Well.... that is how to make it work. that makes the bug more wishlist for easier usability.
<charlie-tca> It does make life harder, though
<charlie-tca> Worst part - help doesn't help
<WeatherGod> I wonder why this behavior started, though...
<WeatherGod> maybe something to do with removal of HAL?
<hggdh> well, we can always look at this as an usability issue -- then it is a real bug (i.e., not wishlist)
<WeatherGod> I agree
 * hggdh is personally *very* happy crimsun has not given up on sound
<WeatherGod> I am giving the user a set of instructions for her to follow, with the explanation that we know this to not be ideal
<hggdh> WeatherGod: please remember to set it as a workaround ;-)
<WeatherGod> that way, we can at least confirm the issue at hand
<WeatherGod> hggdh: in the summary, you mean?
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca: just to clear up the instructions...
<WeatherGod> you say to click on the CD in the file selection dialog
<WeatherGod> that is in the panel on the left
<WeatherGod> then do you select "Open"?
<charlie-tca> no, wait a minute and we will go through it
<charlie-tca> put the cd in the drive; nothing happens that the user can see.
<charlie-tca> open rhythmbox
<jibel> bdmurray, hi
<WeatherGod> ok
<jibel> bdmurray, there's a small issue with the latest firefox_lp_improvements
<charlie-tca> click "Music" in the left panel
<WeatherGod> right-click
<charlie-tca> right click
<jibel> bdmurray, could you please check bug 504956
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504956 in launchpad-gm-scripts "partially hidden comment in bug report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504956
<charlie-tca> then left-click "Import file"
<WeatherGod> ok, with you so far
<charlie-tca> a file manager will open; on the left panel, left-click the "Audio Disc"
<charlie-tca> Then left-click "Open¨
<charlie-tca> Now in Rhythmbox, in the left pane, is a new item "Devices" with a cd image under it
<WeatherGod> ok, just wanted to make sure...
<WeatherGod> good to double-check these things
<charlie-tca> left-click the disc image, and the tracks appear in the right pane
<bdmurray> jibel: I am looking at it now, that's quite odd
<charlie-tca> now you can click the track you want and left-click play
<WeatherGod> awesome
<charlie-tca> what a nightmare
<charlie-tca> To close it, you have to click the speakers in the system tray; right click it and left click on "quit"
<charlie-tca> lol
<WeatherGod> well, that's normal for Rhythmbox
<WeatherGod> I wonder if you have to do that for every change of CD
<WeatherGod> even if you don't shutdown rhythmbox
<charlie-tca> let's see
<xteejx> hey guys
<xteejx> I'm looking at bug 96676 in gnome-terminal, its been reported upstream, has been a problem since Edgy and upstream haven't done anything with it, although the gnome bugtracker has been updated to include karmic as affected....help?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 96676 in vte "function keys don't work in gnome-terminal" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96676
<charlie-tca> I pulled the cd, and put in a new one, now I have to go through the same procedure to get to it. The speaker box is still in system tray, though
<WeatherGod> heh
<charlie-tca> xteejx: they still don't work?
<xteejx> charlie-tca: apparently not :(
<charlie-tca> switch to xfce4-terminal, they work there as far as I know
<xteejx> charlie-tca: nice idea, but it doesn't help the bug report, i'm just wondering how to continue the triage of this
<xteejx> its been a while
<charlie-tca> sure has. Any way to push gnome team on it?
<charlie-tca> Looks like they have to take action first.
<xteejx> havent a clue, ive updated the bug report
<xteejx> the one on the gnome bugtracker i mean
<charlie-tca> That should help.
<xteejx> i updated it almost 4 months ago stating that karmic was affected with 2.28 gnome release
<xteejx> nothing's been touched
<xteejx> GNOME bug 425462
<ubot4> Gnome bug 425462 in VteTerminal "function keys don't work in gnome-terminal" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=425462
<xteejx> 2 months ago**
<charlie-tca> They might consider a low priority
<xteejx> hmmm or forgot about it
<xteejx> no-one awake in #gnome :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-09
<Lion-Simba__> Sorry, lost connection.
<Lion-Simba__> Was there any answer?
<AnAnt> Hello, karmic freezes when compiz is enabled with a certain model of Intel graphics cards, should I report a bug against compiz or X or kernel or what ?
<om26er-> if the tag of a bug is not apport-failed-retrace and coredump.gz is still attached should coredump.gz be manually removed?
<^arky^> hi
<om26er> any1 mark this as triaged plz https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/495385
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495385 in empathy "/part does not work in irc" [Low,Confirmed]
<LimCore> why are we closing valid bug reports?
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/472530
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472530 in kdeutils "KGpg (kgpg), signal: Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Invalid]
<LimCore> "While we appreciate your issue, it would be better if it was tracked at https://bugs.kde.org"
<LimCore> why you think this is upstream problem, not a result of bad versions / bed build / bad env. or something else on ubuntu side?
<LimCore> btw, kgpg crashes ALL THE TIME TOTALLY.  Perhaps we should try some other version of kgpg from upstream, and once it is working then we should put it to 9.10 ?
<Hew> LimCore, whole new versions won't make it to stable releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates . Best to track Lucid and make sure the problems are fixed there.
<LimCore> Hew: but how can we leave version that crashes all the time in 9.10?
<Lion-Simba> Hi. There is a regression bug in linux kernel (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446575). There is also a patch fixing it. What I need to do to get this fix included in karmic-updates?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446575 in linux "dvb-t on asustek p7131 hybrid looks like poor quality signal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hew> LimCore, how can we guarantee new versions won't create regressions? The SRU process allows for minimal targeted changes to be made to fix specific issues.
<Hew> The focus of development always needs to be the development release.
<LimCore> Hew: because, it's hard to imaging kgpg being any worse that it is now. I used kgpg for around 10 times x 10 seconds, and it crahses 5 times durings this 2 minutes of usage =)
<Hew> Lion-Simba, that bug is still marked as confirmed. It should be fixed in the development release before it's looked at for SRU, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Lion-Simba> Hew, how I can to propagate this fix to current development release kernel?
<Hew> Lion-Simba, look at the last comment on that bug, someone is already working on getting it applied upstream.
<Lion-Simba> It is ME
<Lion-Simba> We already sent patch upstream through V4L mailing-list. But I don't know, how kernel in development release is updated. Maybe I need to inform some Ubuntu kernel team to include that patch into Ubuntu kernel package?
<Lion-Simba> Hew,
<Lion-Simba> Who is responsible to mark this bug as fixed?
<Hew> Lion-Simba, anyone can mark it fixed once it's actually fixed in the development release.
<Hew> Lion-Simba, as for getting the patch applied, I'm not too sure, maybe the guys in #ubuntu-motu can help you out :-)
<Lion-Simba> Hew, ok. How often development release kernel is synced with vanil kernel?
<Hew> Lion-Simba, I don't follow the kernel stuff myself
<Lion-Simba> Hew, ok. Thanks for pointing me to #ubuntu-motu :)
<Hew> no worries, thanks for contributing
<genstorm> I have a kernel related question
<LimCore> genstorm: dont ask to ask ;)
<genstorm> ;)
<genstorm> how are my chances to get a recently committed patch from linus' kernel into ubuntu's 2.6.31?
<genstorm> it's only a one-liner adding the vendor string for the Linksys WUSB600N ver2 which was added 11 days ago to rt2800.c
<genstorm> this would solve a lot of headaches for ubuntu users, including me for my father's system
<genstorm> right now I'm in the process of compiling a patched version of ubuntu's 2.6.31.17.54 including that support
<yofel> genstorm: is this string included in the lucid kernel 2.6.32?
<yofel> genstorm: anyway, file a bug against 'linux', nominate it for karmic, wait for it to be fixed in lucid, then you'll have a chance it will be fixed in karmic
<genstorm> I haven't checked that, I've only began looking closer to ubuntu dev today
<genstorm> thanks, I'll do that
<crimsun> BTW, policy for released Ubuntu versions tends to require that fixes must be in a stable release upstream first
<crimsun> so it needs to be in 2.6.31.x
<yofel> genstorm: also, you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelUpdates
<yofel> crimsun: ah thx, didn't know that
<genstorm> thx
<genstorm> anyway, in case that takes some time, I'll have to blacklist kernel updates for some time
<jcastro> genstorm: afaik most of the kernel team is travelling right now, a mail to the kernel mailing list would probably get you the best traction
<genstorm> thanks a lot. first, I'll verify that it actually makes the linksys stick work, after that I'll write the mail
<genstorm> ok, doesn't seem to be in karmic/lucid git repos yet
<LimCore> what the
<LimCore> kmail crashes while use.. and
<LimCore> this cuauses my GUI (gnome) to reload, and to switch to OpenGL mode.... O___o ??????
<LimCore> happend 2 times in 2 days.
<LimCore> who is caching passphrases for OpenPGP in kmail??
<maco> gpg-agent, should be...
<maco> if seahorse-agent is running instead, kmail doesnt like that
<LimCore> you know, Thunderbrid is not usable for OpenPGP so we try kmail... and that too is not working (on top on crashing often)
<LimCore> signing says "invalid password". But there was no pinentry question. It just says invalid password, from kmail on sending signed
<LimCore> on one box (it works for me)
<hggdh> LimCore: why is TB not usable with GPG? I use it OK
<LimCore> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/+bug/504738
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504738 in enigmail "thunderbird openpgp (enigmail) does not show the SIGNED icon when message is both encrypted and SIGNED in OpenPGP/MIME mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> btw please set importance to medium as there is no work around, and the recommended/most common  email application is unable to be secure (signied emails)
<hggdh> LimCore: this is a *display* issue. EnigMail is still working
<LimCore> I thought you might say that. I just updated title
<LimCore> it's not just "display" or esthetic problem. Is it? How can you tell if message is signed or not? for sign+encrypted mime?
<LimCore> I sent 2 mails, one encr+signed other just encr and NOT signed, and recipient using Thunderbird was unable to tell the difference (other then by hand reding source of the email but who does that). Do you know a work around?
<LimCore> I spent already hours debugging this;   If you want I will be happy to demonstrate to you, or debug with you.
<hggdh> LimCore: no need. I also read the upstream bug.
<LimCore> so this is correct that using TB you can not tell signed from unsigned emails (for encr+signed in mime)?
<hggdh> Will check now, I rarely encrypt+sign
<LimCore> hggdh: can you send me your pub key to rafal.maj.it@gmail.com
<hggdh> LimCore: done
<LimCore> ok I got 751D 938E 5F4A 2335 6328 35F7 7DBA F3B1 CA5A 0C20
<hggdh> LimCore: I also sent myself a sign+encrypt. and when I click on the padlock icon, I see encrypted and signed message indicators
<hggdh> LimCore: the key is correct
<LimCore> send examples
<hggdh> oh. I am running TB3. This is most certainly fixed there...
<LimCore> yes
<LimCore> its fixed there
<LimCore> but really I think this bug is widelly confirmed, also mozilla developers confirmed it (and fixed it) so can we assign a priority? like medium? security imapct, no work around
<LimCore> I understood we can not use TB3 on 9.10.. or can we?
<LimCore> on 64bit, with enigmail
<hggdh> I think you can. I moved to TB3 before jumping on to Lucid, and it *seemed* to be working
<hggdh> the only gotcha is I downloaded EnigMail from mozilla, since (at this point in time) we did not have it here for TB3 on 64
<hggdh> LimCore: of course, you will most probably just changing issues -- TB3 still has some rough egdes
<hggdh> s/egdes/edges/
<LimCore> Would be nice if all users of 9.10 could use that fixed TB3 easly, with enigmail; I unserstood that EnigMail have some troubles building for 64bit?  and that mozilla provides only 32bit version?  You used EnigMail from mozzila on 9.10 64bit?
<hggdh> no tb3 will not be officially available for 9.10; yes, you must match architectures for EnigMail, but a 64bit version of it is there, somewhere
<hggdh> and yes, there were/are some issues building it on 64
<LimCore> it's sad then that this will remain unresolved problem for 9.10
<hggdh> I beg to differ. When did you open your bug on Ubuntu?
<hggdh> and what is today's date?
<LimCore> brb
<hggdh> LimCore: I received key 334C1C44. Correct?
<LimCore> yes D276 2957 9222 ABF1 CB36 D224 D1A9 5BF5 334C 1C44
<hggdh> Good. I confirm TB3+EnigMail to be working
<LimCore> woot
<LimCore> so TB2 not working, TB3 working; What are options for 9.10 users then... lets make a howto, or a PPA or something
<hggdh> LimCore: what about giving the maintainers some time to look at it? Your bug is 24 hours old
<hggdh> I agree it is worthy of a SRU
<ejat> hi ..
<LimCore> hi ejat
<ejat> i just add ppa repository for likewise-open
<ejat> but then i didnt get any update
<LimCore> hggdh: ok; Perhaps you can comment your findings + confirmation in that bug report
<hggdh> LimCore: will do
<hggdh> ejat, you would be better off on #ubuntu. This is not a support channel
<LimCore> I can help to debug or help build enigmail for 9.10 / 64b, *if* someone will show me exactly how to do it
<ejat> hggdh: sorry :) wrong channel
<ikonia> LimCore: give the maintainer a chance
<hggdh> LimCore: this would probably be someone from the MozillaTeam
<LimCore> hggdh: they appear to be informed? Also notified: Mozilla Bugs
<ikonia> they mozilla team are pretty sharp
<ikonia> (at least the members I know personally)
<LimCore> anyone else uses kmail? I've got a new bug
<LimCore> kmail refuses to sign emails, saying "invalid password". But it did not even asked for passphrase (no pinentry). Decrypting works though
<ikonia> log it
<LimCore> overall there is one problem. The error messages are too cryptic.  "invalid password" ... what, what password, where, why? Which program, which key
<ikonia> log it
<ikonia> it's the passphrase to sign it
<ikonia> that's what it's most likley complaining about
<LimCore> sure I know that.. but it is not asking me to enter it.  I will report this bugs now
<LimCore> s/me/user
<ikonia> that's the bug, that it's not prompting you for the password, not the error message
<LimCore> ok I don't want to sound too complaining or someting
<ikonia> don't be pathetic
<LimCore> but I was thinking of a moment of relfection. Thousands of very good developers, and yet its hard to establish OpenPGP emails
<ikonia> it's a bug
<ikonia> and thousands of devlopers don't work on kmail
<LimCore> 3 bugs
<ikonia> it could be anything, a mistake, and incomaptability
<ikonia> LimCore: tell you what YOU start fixing something before you start complaining that devlopers miss stuff
<LimCore> ok then, for next release I will just test full use cases myself
<LimCore> like "Is it possible to fully use OpenPGP" for lucid
<ikonia> whatever you want
<LimCore> Im happy that you are so happy I will provide take care of that testing for lucid
<ikonia> LimCore: many people are testing
<ikonia> I'm sure any contributions would be most welcome, more so at an early stage
<LimCore> apparently mine testing have something more to add
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you just think it does
<LimCore> like bugs that where not previously reported
<ikonia> normally because you're bugs are nonsense and ill understood
<ikonia> but I've said that before
<LimCore> if I will buy you a pony will you have more positive attribute
<ikonia> I have very positive attirubites but that doesn't change anything
<hggdh> LimCore: writing unittests (and equivalents) would help a lot
<LimCore> anything nonsesne about my thunderbird/kmail/kgpg bugs? Im sure they are very good, and Im going after all this bugs
<ikonia> LimCore: I don't know if they are nonsense or not, as I've not tested them, as I said to you earlier I've not had the problem with thunderbird and enigmail you mention
<ikonia> LimCore: and as you said, you've only spotted it yourself the other day
<ikonia> so looks like all your using thunderbird and you didn't spot this......not good testing
<LimCore> ikonia: we just confirmed it with hggdh, on TB2+enigmail; Give me your pubkey to rafal.maj.it@gmail.com to see it, and/or look at this nice comparsion: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37613983/thunderbird_openpgp_fail_to_show_signed.v2.png
<ikonia> LimCore: I didn't say it wasn't valid, I said I've not had that problem, and all the time you've used thunderbird you've only just spotted it
<LimCore> ikonia: I was not using TB for years. I spot this bug in first 2 hours when my coworkers used it.
<ikonia> LimCore: after you recommended thunderbird to him you suggested that you'd recommended it because you used it
<ikonia> but I totally could have miss-understood that
<LimCore> I recommended TB because I knew it supported OpenPGP, I used it like in 2007 afair;  Then I was sad to quickly learn that this version of TB have issues with OpenPGP
<LimCore> so now we are switching to kmail.  (and already found 1 new bugs which Im now reporting on top of my previous bugs)
<ikonia> fair enough, I thought you where a user
<LimCore> kmail I use daily, therefore tens of bug reports :)
<ikonia> LimCore: yet you've only just spotted this bug ?
<hggdh> LimCore: the only thing you should try is to understand that reporting yesterday, and expecting it to be fixed yesterday is unrealistic
<ikonia> do you not use kmail with enigmail much ?
<LimCore> ikonia: kmail does not work ith enigmail, it has builtin openpgp or something
<LimCore> hggdh: ok
<ikonia> LimCore: or something ???? you've been using kmail for ages, what do you normally use for encryttion for it ?
<LimCore> in kmail I spoted like 10 bugs (thare are mailny 3 main bugs - IMAP issues, config/save issues, and pinentry)  plus 1 new bug today that Im in middle of reporting
<ikonia> LimCore: that's not what I asked
<LimCore> ikonia: for encryption in kmail I use just OpenPGP, it works by default - just select your OpenPGP key in Idnetity
<ikonia> LimCore: what do you normally use for encyption with kamil ?
<LimCore> OpenPGP course
<LimCore> * of course
<ikonia> LimCore: ok, so you've just started to try enigmail with it ?
<LimCore> no
<ikonia> ahh sorry, miss-read
<ikonia> kmail refuses to sign mails with openphp ?
<LimCore> I started to use Thunderbird(+enigmail) to receive emails from kmail, thus seing how TB handles them wrongly
<ikonia> pgp
<LimCore> ikonia: yes, this is the new today bug, but it happened only for 1 user (not me) so far. Can be user fault. I have yet to test it more
<ikonia> LimCore: ok - so why did you rant that the developer can't get this right ?
<ikonia> you've just said it's one user, and it could be his fault
<LimCore> I ment ther other bugs in kmail and kgpg
<ikonia> yet you took the effort to moan about 1000's of developers
<LimCore> kmail can handle openpgp but is really crashy
<LimCore> TB2 can not fully handle open pgp (sign)
<ikonia> oh, it's crashy now
<LimCore> yes, view all my bug reports for kmail. It crashes a lot in pinentry.
<LimCore> That kmail pinentry crash bugs where first reported in 2006; They are confirmed by multiply users also upstream. Do you want links?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> I don't use kmail myself so I've not got a vested interest
<LimCore> ok
<ikonia> are the bugs fixed in upstream ?
<EzraR> i dont have any problems with TB using gpg
<LimCore> but if you would be about to say my bug reports are nonsense, do look into them first :)
<ikonia> LimCore: I have looked into them, some of them are nonsense
<LimCore> ikonia: this bug appears unfixed in upstream
<LimCore> the one in kmail pinentry
<LimCore> ikonia: like which ones? I will then upgrade or close them
<ikonia> I see
<hggdh> EzraR: the issue with TB and EnigMail is TB is related to encrypted+signed, and not correctly showing the signature
<ikonia> LimCore: I don't have references, I stopped following your bug reprots a long time ago due to your rantings
<ikonia> hggdh: is it every mail ?
<LimCore> EzraR: hggdh also confirmed it, but fell free to confirm it or "works for me it". But it was already confirmed (and fixed) by upstream. Anyway: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/+bug/504738  the attached image says it all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504738 in enigmail "thunderbird openpgp (enigmail) does not TELL if message was signed or not! (missing icon and info for encrypted+SIGNED in OpenPGP/MIME mode)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<LimCore> ikonia: perhaps you should reconsider. Really you should reconsider that pony
<LimCore> I can also offer (a picture of) my pet plush penguin
<ikonia> ????
<Nafallo> 64 bytes from pony.magicalforest.net (91.194.67.9): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.315 ms
 * Nafallo haz pony
<LimCore> ikonia: I ment that you perhaps should consider that my bug reports are not all rants, and if you see pass it, you see they are very good :
<LimCore> :)
<hggdh> ikonia I am not sure, since I rarely sign+encrypt. And I am running TB3+EnigMail from Moz, so there is no issue there
<LimCore> ikonia: this bug affects every sign+encry MIME formated email, according to upstream
<EzraR> LimCore: like I said it works for me
<LimCore> and all emails realy should use OpenPGP/MIME not inline OpenPGP, as I researched
<ikonia> LimCore: I send a ton and no-ones complained and I've not seen a problem
<LimCore> EzraR: ok lets see, send me your pubkey to rafal.maj.it@gmail.com
<ikonia> back in 15
<hggdh> LimCore: If I may: if you try to restrict the bug text to facts (not feelings) this would help a lot. I personally tend to leave aside bugs with too much feeling (or ranting, some would say)
<LimCore> hggdh: ok
<LimCore> but then I will have to punch someone or throw my laptop out the window lol
<LimCore> but ok ;)
<EzraR> LimCore: sent
<LimCore> ok I got 4E77 23B8 48C3 49FC 1A51 DC15 1C9A FEA1 DD28 7805  with picture too =)
<EzraR> hehe
<EzraR> yeah
<EzraR> interesting...the icon doesnt show
<EzraR> thats with mime?
<LimCore> EzraR: I sent 3 emails. Yes, they are all in MIME.  OpenPGP/MIME should be used always (because inline is deprecated)
<LimCore> you do not see that signed icon in sign+encr email right?
<hggdh> this is the issue. Although not absolutely critical, signature checking indicators are your visual clue that this is a good/bad/unknown thingie
<LimCore> right. Well for my work this is critical, is recipient does not know if email was signed, we may as well not use OpenPGP at all
<LimCore> "Please send me passwords to all servers signed:boss *cought*ornot*cought"  "ok I do not see signed icon, but I assume it was there as always, here you go with passwords" ;)
<hggdh> LimCore: this is where we have a difference of opinion. I think it should be fixed (and SRU-ed), but this is *not* a critical issue
<EzraR> although it does have an attached signature, im not saying the icon should not show
<hggdh> not even severe
<EzraR> works in mutt :)
<LimCore> hmm well.. signing messages seems to be the main functionallity of enigmail (or 50% of it).
<LimCore> either way, medium is ok
<genstorm> ok, I have to revert my claims from before - it is not so trivial to add the rt2870 support - seems to also need update to the ralink v2.1.0.0 stack. trying it out now on my own gentoo kernel which is a far more simple procedure
<EzraR> LimCore: sending mail to myself i can not recreate the error though what client are you using?
<LimCore> EzraR: you are sending emails using inline OpenPGP probably. And that format is bad
<om26er> ubiquity gives ubiquity.components.partman failed with exit code 141 on todays live cd and 20100105
<LimCore> EzraR: http://josefsson.org/inline-openpgp-considered-harmful.html   compare my emails - theyare in MIME and your's they are in inline by default. You can make thunderbird send MIME too
<EzraR> i did tell it to use mime
<EzraR> LimCore: i sent you an emil let me know if it works
<EzraR> email
 * EzraR shrugs
<EzraR> something is different about his signatures and mine
<EzraR> and its not something I am doing wrong, i just used mutt to send an encrypted/signed email to my self with no problems
<EzraR> and yes it was pgp/mime
<EzraR> oh well
<LimCore_> EzraR: I got that email, but it was a bit strange, with attachment " opaqued signed data"  can you send me S+E MIME email with some attached file?
<LimCore_> perhaps there are different ways of sending S+E MIME, and one is seen but TB, and other (that happens to be created by kmail) is not
<EzraR> sure
<limcore> but since it was a bug according to upstrea (now fixed), then I guess kmail's version of S+E MIME was ok, and its "TB2's fault" for not understanding it. But we can research that for academic, why not :)
<EzraR> TB does recognize my signed encrypted
<EzraR> just not yours
<EzraR> incase TB was using some non standard way of creating the mail I tried sending from mutt as well, and it worked the same
<limcore> EzraR: but either kmail's format is incorrect, or TB fails to understand this format; Since TB devels confirm this as bug, I guess it was the case. Unless you have reason to say that kmail's format was illegal, then it would be kmail's bug, but I doubt sincec TB devels say its TB fault
<limcore> perhaps we can extract patch that fixes this issue in TB2/it's enigmail, then we see the mechanism behind it (my guess: sometimes analyzing the message does not descent into un-encrypted message to notice inside it is signed). Then such patch can be hopefully very easly applied to existing TB2 in 9.10
<EzraR> posibly, but why do my emails work?
<limcore> then both TB (logically) and also mutt, create emails MIME S+E in some sub-format or with some detail, that allows TB to understand it's S. Emails generated by kmail appear to have a bit other, but still valid, format, that confuses TB 2
<EzraR> when i look at the emails from a client that doesnt understand pgp(my phone) your emails are diff than mine
<EzraR> err i take that back
<limcore> but what is your point here, EzraR, you say that this is not a bug in TB 2?
<EzraR> it might be, it might not be
<limcore> upstream developers said it was bug in TB 2, and that it is now fixed; I liked to mozilla bug
<EzraR> it could be some configuration diff
<EzraR> i dont know i guess if I would be forced to say where the bug is it would have to be TB
<limcore> first paragraph describes what is the diff, and that it is TB2 fault, please read:  https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=5777
<ubot4> www.mozdev.org bug 5777 in GUI "PGP/MIME Signed & encrypted Messages identified as "Decrypted" only (violates RFC3156)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<EzraR> ahh so you first sign your emails then you encrypt them?
<limcore> it is what kmail does then. Yes. And this is valid. Other programs use other, also valid, method to create S+E MIME. TB2 understands only one of this methods
<EzraR> both mutt and TB only apply pgp when being sent so niether would ever do that
<EzraR> so then thats the diff
<limcore> EzraR: would you like to help to isolate the patch to enigmail that fixes this issue, in order to allow this patch to go (SRU?) to 9.10?
<limcore> http://enigmail.mozdev.org/download/source.php - CVS access to enigmial;  and that bugzilla hints that the fix was commied to trunk around  2009-05-19 06:43:51   (last comment)
<EzraR> sure, i have a wedding to go to in a couple hours so I have to start getting ready and cant work on this right now but I will asign myself to the bug
<limcore> there seems to be a bug in LP webpage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/+bug/504738  this layout is broken. Is it for you as well? the right-side bar is on bottom
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504738 in enigmail "thunderbird openpgp (enigmail) does not TELL if message was signed or not! (missing icon and info for encrypted+SIGNED in OpenPGP/MIME mode)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<EzraR> is there a launchpad bug?
<EzraR> nm
<EzraR> heh
<limcore> how to report bugs in LP website itself?
<hggdh> open them against launchpad itself
<EzraR> i think the same as anything else
<limcore> but what project?
<hggdh> launchpad
<hggdh> CNR
<EzraR> ok i have asigned it to myself and will take a look at getting the patch added
<jpds> limcore: Which part of Launchpad do you want to file the bug against?
<limcore> while reporting bug in TB I seen a bug in LP
<limcore> while reporting bug in LP I hit another bug in LP cool :) "(Error ID: OOPS-1470B2747)"
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1470B2747
<limcore> jpds: broken CSS/layout in bugs.;  Also while reproting it I hit the above mentioned oops 500 server error
<jpds> limcore: Report it against the launchpad-bugs project.
<limcore> jpds: while doing this I hit ANOTHER (4th in combo) problem, #canonical join message says to view web page https://wiki.canonical.com/MessagingSystems/InternalIRC and this web page says "You are not allowed to view this page." I will report that to Canonical then
<jpds> limcore: That wiki is only for Canonical folk.
<limcore> freenode's irc join message to #canonical says to view it
<jpds> Because someone set it like that.
<limcore> Error ID: OOPS-1470H2771
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1470H2771
<limcore> still I can not report the bug against launchapd-bugs because of above mentioned oops... can this be fixed?
<jpds> limcore: Try asking #launchpad.
<Pavel_S> hi, i am new in Kubuntu. I sent two bugs for "needs-packaging".
<Pavel_S> I built some package on my Kubutnu-9.10 and can give them to you.
<hggdh> Pavel_S: thank you for you work. You might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages and go to the #ubuntu-motu (or #kubuntu-dev -- I think) channels
<hggdh> Pavel_S: this is not the channel for this work (here we do triaging discussions)
<Pavel_S> ok
<WeatherGod> Is there something wrong with Launchpad lately?
<WeatherGod> I randomly can not "Post Comment"
<hggdh> seems to (but not for me, or not for edge)
<WeatherGod> huh
<hggdh> oh, sometimes I get that also
<hggdh> well. time for lunch. BRB
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca, looks like that Rhythmbox thing we were talking about yesterday didn't quite pan out
<charlie-tca> no?
<WeatherGod> a CD icon does not show up at all in her file dialoge
<WeatherGod> bug 478962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478962 in linux "After upgrade to Karmic, CD/DVD drive no longer works" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478962
<WeatherGod> I had her post a screenshot to double-check
<charlie-tca> Well... I guess I will load a hardware 9.10 install of Ubuntu and see what happens. It will take me a minute or two
<charlie-tca> OTOH, it doesn't sound like the menus are working right, either, for her. Could be problems with the actual installation there?
<WeatherGod> no, the menus are working fine...
<WeatherGod> it was that she didn't know about the system tray in the upper-right hand corner
<charlie-tca> No, I'm looking at lines 2 & 3 in comment #63, I didn't have to click it twice to bring it up.
<charlie-tca> Let me check in Ubuntu though. I am installing now
<charlie-tca> I will get to you on it today.
<WeatherGod> her configuration somehow has it that when she quits, it goes to system tray or something to that effect
<WeatherGod> her next comment notes that the rhythmbox icon was already there
<WeatherGod> so, the first click goes to the system tray
<WeatherGod> the next one maximizes it
<WeatherGod> or brings it into focus or whatever
<WeatherGod> I am gonna take a closer look at her log files
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will see where I can get here.
<WeatherGod> any idea what is gvfs?
<jpds> WeatherGod: GNOME Virtual Filesystem.
<WeatherGod> that something new?
<jpds> No.
<WeatherGod> ah, just noticed it on my own installation
<WeatherGod> usually, I use "df" to see my mounts
<Yos> good night all
<WeatherGod> bye
<cyan-spam> anyone have an idea on a package for Bug #309933?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 309933 in ubuntu "ttyS0 do not work when application start from rc.local" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309933
<jpds> cyan-spam: upstart?
<cyan-spam> even though the same problem occurs when running as a desktop session-launch program?
<hggdh> if the tty cannot be opened, an errno should have been returned. We need more details
<cyan-spam> thanks. i just did an old untouched bug response for now
<cyan-spam> i think the reporter's probably just making a mistake
<cyan-spam> and hopefully they fixed it by now :)
<hggdh> yeah
<cyan-spam> would someone more experienced take a look at Bug #309397 for me? i don't want to tell a developer off for a vague report!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 309397 in ubuntu "No UMPC customization (default settings) on Ubuntu UMPC image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309397
<hggdh> cyan-spam: better leave it alone. Loic opened it, and he knows what he is doing
<charlie-tca> cyan-spam: looks like it says it all. Ubuntu UMPC needs a -settings package
<hggdh> he probably opened it to have a reference
<cyan-spam> ok. it just seemed forgotten about to me
<limcore> possible bug in ssh-add,  if I do ssh-add -D  then all idents should be clear so subsequent ssh-add -l should show nothing, right?
<hggdh> limcore: sounds correct
<charlie-tca> WeatherGod: I am running a cd now in rhythmbox
<WeatherGod> ok, guess it is something with her system then
<charlie-tca> crap, it popped right up in it.
<WeatherGod> ?
<charlie-tca> It opened rhythmbox and the cd is there. let me try another
<charlie-tca> It is on the desktop too, in Ubuntu 9.10 386
<WeatherGod> now, is this a purchased music cd, or a burned one?
<charlie-tca> purchased, Carey Underwood
<WeatherGod> eeeew
<WeatherGod> :P
<WeatherGod> ok, so something is definitely wrong with her setup
<charlie-tca> 2nd one opened too
<charlie-tca> anything else you want me to try?
<limcore> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/505278
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505278 in openssh "ssh-add -D deleting all identities does not work. Also, why are all identities auto-added?" [Undecided,New]
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca, nah, that's good for now... I will have to flag down a udev or devicekit person next, I think
<WeatherGod> thanks for your help, though
<charlie-tca> no problem
<BUGabundo> evening
<limcore> BUGabundo:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/505278   confirm it with us :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505278 in openssh "ssh-add -D deleting all identities does not work. Also, why are all identities auto-added?" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> hey?
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> you have been going to bed late, latelly, haven't you ?
<charlie-tca> of course
<charlie-tca> can't sleep anyway, may as well stay up
<BUGabundo> ahah
<hggdh> limcore: confirmed
 * hggdh also knows about insomnia
<WeatherGod> hggdh, got a quick question...
<WeatherGod> I am trying to file a bug, but I am unsure what package to file it against
<WeatherGod> it is for the keyboard selection program in "System->Preferences"
<hggdh> and?
<hggdh> oh
<BUGabundo> I sleep like a ROCK
<crimsun> (gnome-control-center)
<hggdh> yes
<WeatherGod> thanks
<hggdh> WeatherGod: you can always -- for these applets -- run it, and search for them via 'ps' variations on the terminal
<hggdh> for example 'ps aux | grep keyboard'
<hggdh> most of the times you will find them
<crimsun> just about anything in that menu is going to be in gnome-control-center src
<hggdh> then it is 'dpkg -S <name>'
<WeatherGod> my brain doesn't seem to be thinking correctly today
<hggdh> yes, for System/preferences. But this is applicable generically
<WeatherGod> good tip about dpkg -S
<crimsun> I recommend installing dlocate
<hggdh> and nowadays there is this amazing tendency of giving the menu entries a completely different name than the actual appl
<crimsun> and for completeness, install apt-file
<hggdh> also install apt-file (this allows you to find packages for things you do not have installed)
<hggdh> heh
<WeatherGod> hmm, ok good to know
<WeatherGod> crimsun, after I file this bug, wanna talk about some Lucid sound issues on an EeePC?
<crimsun> sure, I'll glance in here (working on other stuff ATM)
<WeatherGod> atm?
<hggdh> at the moment
<WeatherGod> just figure it out
<WeatherGod> took me a second
<hggdh> :-)
<limcore> hggdh: thx
<crimsun> Kermiac: hint: if you can hear sound at all, it isn't an alsa-driver bug.
<crimsun> Kermiac: it will be acceptable to change the affected source package to pulseaudio if it's mentioned, and I'll pick it from there
<WeatherGod> crimsun, whenever you are available, let me know
<crimsun> I'm available now, but I won't be 100% dedicated for another several hours
<crimsun> just spew and I'll poke in every once in a while
<BUGabundo> ahah
<WeatherGod> ok, sound seems to be fine through the headphones
<WeatherGod> but, only certain sounds make it through for the internal speakers
<WeatherGod> like, when someone responds directly to me in IRC in epiphany, I hear that sound
<Kermiac> crimsun: Thanx for the tip :)
<WeatherGod> but if I backspace too much for a message in epiphany, I don't hear that sound
<WeatherGod> only in the headphones
<limcore> possible bug in passwd
<limcore> ok, what should happen to possility of pubkey ssh login via:  ssh user@server  after server's admin does passwd -l user ?  1) user still can login via pubkey  2) user can NOT login via pubkey  or 3) this is not defined what is the effect, admin should exect anything?
<crimsun> Kermiac: yw
<crimsun> WeatherGod: on karmic? lucid?
<WeatherGod> lucid
<crimsun> WeatherGod: so some events aren't being sent to the desired output?
<WeatherGod> I guess
<WeatherGod> I haven't yet tested music
<WeatherGod> trying to get the mp3 plugin installed
<crimsun> sorry, but I need a really precise description if I'm not in front of your hardware
<WeatherGod> stupid software center
<WeatherGod> well, I seem to hear everything in my headphones when they are connected
<WeatherGod> when the headphones are not connected, I only hear some sounds
<WeatherGod> another example is when viewing videos in Firefox, I can only hear sounds when the headphones are plugged in
<WeatherGod> (through the headphones, that is)
<crimsun> is this with alsa-driver 1.0.22.1?
<WeatherGod> yes
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> how did you get 1.0.22.1?
<WeatherGod> from the daily iso build.. completely fresh
<WeatherGod> I am running off my USB stick
<crimsun> ...but no dailies have 1.0.22.1
<crimsun> linux still has 1.0.21
<crimsun> to be more precise, if you didn't actually compile alsa-source yourself, you *don't* have 1.0.22.1
<WeatherGod> 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2
<crimsun> i.e., aptitude download alsa-source
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/version
<crimsun> $ cat /proc/asound/version
<crimsun> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.
<crimsun> Compiled on Jan  8 2010 for kernel 2.6.32-10-generic (SMP).
<WeatherGod> hmm, 1.0.21
<crimsun> the alsa-driver source package generates a number of binary packages: alsa-source, linux-sound-base, alsa-base
<crimsun> the latter two are default in any Ubuntu install, but they have *nothing* to do with the actual *driver version*
<crimsun> by default, the actual driver is in *linux*, and you'd check /proc/asound/version
<WeatherGod> ah, ok, I happened to have the package manager open, so I looked there
<BUGabundo> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.
<BUGabundo> Compiled on Dec 26 2009 for kernel 2.6.32-9-generic (SMP).
<crimsun> the former (alsa-source) is stripped (DFSG-Free) source from upstream alsa-driver tarball
<BUGabundo> hey wait
<BUGabundo> how come u have a newer kernel ?
<BUGabundo> me wants it too
<crimsun> alsa-source is designed to be used with module-assistant, but you can just download it, install it, and build it yourself, too (see /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2)
<crimsun> alsa-source contains the absolute newest alsa-driver code currently
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I installed it
<BUGabundo> :(
<crimsun> (e.g., apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-10-generic linux-image-2.6.32-10-generic)
<WeatherGod> crimsun, so you would like me to do aptitude download alsa-source?
<crimsun> WeatherGod: that's up to you; I'm just warning that I'm not going to troubleshoot older versions currently
<crimsun> a lot has changed between 1.0.21 and 1.0.22.1
<WeatherGod> well, since I am doing testing for Lucid, then I should probably get 1.0.22.1
<WeatherGod> I take it that I can't just point to a PPA or something?
<crimsun> Brad has a PPA, but it's currently broken
<crimsun> I'll push him a fix later this evening
<crimsun> I don't think you need a PPA; you can just install alsa-source and go forth
<crimsun> i.e., either build the extracted alsa-driver.tar.bz2 yourself, or use module-assistant
<WeatherGod> ok, sounds like fun
<WeatherGod> by the way, anyone know what rhythmbox uses for its plugin system?
<WeatherGod> I gotta figure out which package to use for mp3s
<crimsun> Kermiac: careful, #462892 is actually an alsa-driver/linux bug
<crimsun> Kermiac: it has been fixed already in linux-backports-modules-2.6.31, so please add that task and mark it Fix Released
<Kermiac> crimsun: ok, will do. I thought it was PA as it was stated by the reporter "CDs and system sounds play on this system". Is there a better or "proper" way to differentiate between alsa & pa bugs?
<crimsun> Kermiac: not easily, just ping me
<crimsun> in general, if it's a mic issue and there's an IDT or Realtek codec involved, then it's resolved in linux-backports-modules-2.6.31
<WeatherGod> to answer my own question, rhythmbox uses gstreamer
<Kermiac> crimsun: ok, no probs. I'll do that from now on to make sure I don't add extra work - that's the last thing i want to do
<crimsun> Kermiac: extra work isn't normally an issue, but I would like for the knowledge to be dispersed
<crimsun> (yes, I have blogged about this before)
<WeatherGod> crimsun, I just tested sound through rhythmbox, and it works perfectly through the speakers
<WeatherGod> go figure
<WeatherGod> I am gonna try youtube again to see if the problem still exists from yesterday
<WeatherGod> did they change the name of the flash plugin package since yesterday?
<crimsun> not that I'm aware:
<crimsun> $ apt-cache madison flashplugin-installer
<crimsun> flashplugin-installer | 10.0.42.34ubuntu1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Packages
<crimsun> flashplugin-nonfree | 10.0.42.34ubuntu1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Sources
<crimsun> unless, of course, you're referring to adobe-flashplugin in Canonical's partner repo
<WeatherGod> yeah, that's the one I am used to
<WeatherGod> ok, flashplugin-installer it is, then
<WeatherGod> you know... I just had a moment...
<WeatherGod> I am running a full OS from a freakin' USB stick
<Kermiac> crimsun: can i pls just check exactly what you mean by adding linux-backports-modules-2.6.31 task? Do you want me to just leave a comment saying it was resolved in "linux-backports-modules-2.6.31" then mark it as fix released?
<crimsun> Kermiac: click "Also affects distribution", put "linux-backports-modules-2.6.31" in the Source Package Name text entry field, and click Continue
<crimsun> Kermiac: from there, change the Status of the linux-backports-modules-2.6.31 task to Fix Released
<WeatherGod> crimsun, looks like sounds works properly in Firefox as well
<WeatherGod> so, it looks like I can only find a problem in epiphany
<Kermiac> crimsun: thanx - done. Do you want the pa task set to invalid (as i incorrectly set it ti pa) or should I change it back to alsa-driver & mark it as fix released?
<Kermiac> set it ti = set it to
<crimsun> Kermiac: linux or alsa-driver, no Status change
<crimsun> I'll look at it in a bit
<Kermiac> crimsun: ok, I'll leave it for you to look at later. Thanx
<WeatherGod> could someone double-check my reply to a slightly angry rant in a bug report?
<WeatherGod> bug 468589
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 468589 in sysvinit "Unable to shut down or restart on Karmic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468589
<crimsun> it's a valiant effort. I would have just skipped replying.
<WeatherGod> "But someone on the internet is WRONG!"
<WeatherGod> :P
<WeatherGod> I haven't grown quite as cold and cynical as you...
<WeatherGod> yet
<crimsun> I'm dangerous with reply & send
<yofel> heh, I would have left the bug open as a tab in ffx for a day or two to let the guy calm down and then responded
<yofel> if he doesn't hate me until then
<WeatherGod> yofel, that's actually a good idea
<crimsun> that tends to be my intended approach, except I rarely remember to respond :)
<yofel> hehe
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-10
<limcore> guys set that to wishlist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/505301
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505301 in openssh "openssh server should warn that .ssh/authorized_keys is not accessible (causing ssh pubkey authentication to fail silently)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> limcore: please don't confirm your own bugs
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> just added comment about it
<hggdh> (and reset to NEW)
<micahg> limcore: that bug should stay private BTW
<hggdh> IIRC, it is only the public key that is being shown
<micahg> which machine are the keys from?
 * micahg gets jumpy when he sees keys
<micahg> hggdh: you're right...
<micahg> setting back to public
<micahg> limcore: disregard
<hggdh> this is an old, known (and, as life will have it, continuously forgotten) issue
<limcore> I show only my public keys, duuh
<limcore> obviously Im not retarded to show my priv keys
<hggdh> add to it the absolutely insane SSH (and SSL/TLS) error messages...
<micahg> limcore: sorry, I panicked when I saw a key
<micahg> we have a lot of users who aren't as careful as you are
<limcore> hggdh: what do you mean? insane error messages?
<hggdh> the error messages are excessively technical, and usually only make sense if you are deep in programming with their API
<limcore> well, this is kind the point
<hggdh> I know
<hggdh> been there before
<limcore> even at MAXIMUM level of messages, there was no info that openssh failed to read the file
<limcore> so I will patch openssh ass \o in this respect
<limcore> as this is really retarded to not show information for such common mistake
<WeatherGod> but, then again, I get people who are completely confused by the *EVIL HACKERS* messages if a ssh key changes
<limcore> this message will be only helpfull, and visible for admins
<limcore> in a bit related news!
<micahg> limcore: was there a warning in /var/log/auth.log?
<limcore> micahg: no, I pasted this in bug report at DEBUG3
<limcore> I figure out what we can do improve overall debugging/bugfixing efficency!!!! (for example by like 3% or 5%)  how awesome is that
<limcore> look
<limcore> Provide more information about steps, places in code, config options and details
<WeatherGod> yeah, let me know when the updates for package "users" comes
<limcore> WeatherGod: right now!
<limcore> with the improved information users can look into details themselves
<limcore> compare
<limcore> kmail bug(?): "Can not sign message".
<limcore> vs
<limcore> kmail bug(?): "gnupg could not sign message because the passphrase given for key 0xABCD1234 was invalid (cached 15 min ago). Do: seahorse --clear to try again. Do searhorse -l to debug. Read more: [OpenPGP wiki] [pinentry wiki]"
<WeatherGod> isn't that our job to do?
<limcore> now with the second one, I can get around to debug it so much more
<limcore> developer can just add few printfs() or couts or whatevers and give that to us
<limcore> and to ALL USERS that then are motivated to look into the bug!
<limcore> like today I got "Oh I tried to sign email but kmail said wrong password. After reboot the same. And now it works" do you think I have any clue wtf happen and where to start looking for that bug? no
<WeatherGod> but, that's our job as triagers is to get those bug reports upgraded to expert level
<WeatherGod> it is through our interactions with the users that makes Ubuntu unique
<micahg> hmm
<limcore> With cheat-sheet of commands to manually do what program was trying to do, and to UNDERSTAND what is going on, casual users are far more likelly to try to debug the problems, and often even fix them themselves. Both for bugs, and for user-fault problems.
<limcore> do not threat users as morons that would hide scared if program would be a bit more infomative what gone wrong
<WeatherGod> I do agree with you there
<limcore> even Windows was like "Program died"  but [read more - advanced]
<limcore> and what we get recently in many programs "Operation failed."
<WeatherGod> often exceptions are thrown and they bubble up to the error messages
<WeatherGod> that really isn't ideal
<WeatherGod> proper error handling would also improve software quality
<limcore> well I will start with that openssh stuff about permissions.
<limcore> also we can be more informative about things that went right!
<limcore> example
<limcore> Enter passphrase for SSH key foobar [  ]  OK DENY
<limcore> nice. but....   is this cached? how long? who caches it? how to configure it? how secure is it?
<limcore> we could add there info like..  ssh-add -l to see cached keys  ssh-add -D to delete  read man ssh-add to configure
<limcore> or just give the command names,  to not worry about translation of this info message
<WeatherGod> so, what is your audience here?
<limcore> users that see tool and would like to learn more
<WeatherGod> seems to be the somewhat technical users since they are using the terminal
<limcore> currenty this window pops up when I use  ssh   and I have no idea what is this, a part of ssh? a part of some pinentry? how to learn more quickly
<limcore> this could be for any program
<limcore> Dialog box for CD-ROM
<WeatherGod> true... there needs to be a balance between sufficient and overload of info
<limcore> "CD-ROM was mounted"  More info and related commands: [man mount] [mount] [eject]
<limcore> I would imagin this as a footer to dialog boxes, with short text and list of commands
<WeatherGod> what about a Help button?
<limcore> I dont know about others, but I do not like Help buttons
<limcore> I just think "oh there will be some long boring text"
<WeatherGod> hmm, true
<limcore> if we just show 3-4 command names, it would be better for me, because then I know right away what more I can learn
<limcore> and user can get interested
<WeatherGod> true, but what about the user who "Just wants it to work"?
<limcore> even if not interested, he can later recall, oh yes, 'mount' I seen that somewhere, perhaps we should try using that
<WeatherGod> also, you are conflating the GUI with the terminal
<limcore> he just ignores the small text in footer
<limcore> all above I ment mostly for GUI
<WeatherGod> but, you are suggesting terminal commands
<limcore> or perhaps also 1-liner version for text
<limcore> well overall programs
<limcore> "Empty CD was inserted"
<WeatherGod> because  you need to watch out for modularity... what if the command for "mount" ever changes?
<limcore> [OK]
<limcore> -----------
<limcore> learn more: [eject] [mount] [k3b] ["Linux cdrom support"]
<limcore> WeatherGod: same problem we have in man pages for SEE ALSO and it seems to not be a big issue
<hggdh> well, this is actually something to propose in a mailing list, not on this channel
<WeatherGod> limcore, but, one has to go to a man page to get the "See Also" for other man pages
<WeatherGod> but I do see what you mean
<limcore> right.. so we bring this info, in a short and not obstructive manner, to show users that learning more is not scarry
<WeatherGod> hggdh is right, this isn't quite the right place for this discussion, though
<limcore> ok; Back to that 505301, set it to wish?
<limcore> and anyone ELSE then can confirm? :>
<micahg> limcore: marked as wishlist
<limcore> thx
<micahg> I found an upstream bug but I don't think it's right since you're asking for server auth logging
<limcore> what to do to be able to also mark bug severity?
<micahg> limcore: only bug-control can mark importance
<limcore> I could totally do that
<limcore> for wish and low for example to start with
<limcore> it's not like I will set all my bugs to critical ;)
<limcore> micahg: about that upstream thing about reporting back to client. I was also thionking about, that would be nice to do. It's not at all possible with SSH protocol? That server denies opening the connection, but sends back a text? Or perhasp a hack that user is allowed but is logged in to mini-shell which only purpose is to report details of problem and quit?
<micahg> limcore: you don't want to report to the client anything that could give away security information
<limcore> ok. How about we change the client side message to always say "On the SERVER, look into usually /var/log/auth or security or read sshd manual"? I know its obvious, but, for home users that want just to ssh to own bux, so they are the "admins" this can be usefull
<limcore> such hint would save me like half hour first time I was playing with own ssh
<hggdh> limcore: if the error is server-side, server people will have to step in
<hggdh> so this is not a message to be displayed on the client side
<limcore> as I said above
<hggdh> indeed
<limcore> home user, own laptop+pc
<limcore> he is the "admin" even if he doesnt really realize that ;) he needs a hint
 * hggdh stops browsing yad vashem, and goes to watch the Cowboys game
<WeatherGod> wait, eagles game is tonight!?
<WeatherGod> ahhh!
 * WeatherGod switches channel
<hggdh> heh
<WeatherGod> E-A-G-L-E-S!
<WeatherGod> :P
<hggdh> who cares about eagles? ;-)
<WeatherGod> I wonder if there is an Eagles IRC channel?
<WeatherGod> I doubt there is much interest among tech people for things like football
<hggdh> well, I do not really follow it, except for the cowboys games
<WeatherGod> ouch!
<WeatherGod> I am more a college football guy, but that is over now, so I can focus on pro football
<limcore> mmmm eagles
 * limcore fires up a roost
 * WeatherGod opens a firehose
<fujimitsu> football is alright.. at least there is tactical deployment of solutions involved..
<hggdh> yes, but *very* slow. Rugby is more fun (or soccer)
<hggdh> 5 seconds of play, 90 seconds of preparation
<fujimitsu> good things take time
<hggdh> :-) yes indeed
<cyan-spam> anyone wanna look at Bug #313830? i have no idea about this stuff.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 313830 in ubuntu "Existing LVM2 volume groups corrupted by intrepid/8.10 server installation AND then fails to boot: GRUB Error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313830
<WeatherGod> cyan-spam, I am no expert, but it sounds like he trashed his disks
<cyan-spam> right, but what caused it
<cyan-spam> as in, i have no idea what package to assign it to
<WeatherGod> you will have to ask him
<WeatherGod> actually, looking again
<WeatherGod> it appears to be the Ubuntu installer
<cyan-spam> yes, i could assign it to d-i but i'm sure it's some other program that d-i calls
<WeatherGod> I would file it against ubiquity
<WeatherGod> d-i?
<cyan-spam> debian-installer, since it's a server instal
<WeatherGod> oh, true... dunno then
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> I had a similar problem when installing from alternate to Karmic
<hggdh> 3 of my filesystems (all are under LVM) got reinitialised *even* after I marked them to be kept
<cyan-spam> bummer :-S
<hggdh> tell me... took me 3 weeks to recover all from backups
<hggdh> cherry-picking from 250G of daily backups
<WeatherGod> I had something like that happen on my RedHat server
<WeatherGod> marked a RAID as do not touch, and install onto another drive
<WeatherGod> and it went ahead and wrote the boot info onto the first drive of the raid
<WeatherGod> luckily, it was software raid, and it raid rebuild itself... but it took me a whole day to figure that one out
 * WeatherGod turns off the firehose
 * WeatherGod lights barbaque pit
<WeatherGod> time for some bird roasting, right?
<micahg> hggdh: what to do with a core attached to bug?
 * micahg can't seem to retrace
<hggdh> micahg: it is very probable you will not be able to retrace
<hggdh> you would have to have the exact same binaries
<micahg> so, better to close and ask for apport crash?
<hggdh> er, symbols
<micahg> hggdh: any way to make the retracer look at it?
<hggdh> usually, yes. There is nothing we can do with a core
<hggdh> I do not think so
<hggdh> is it just a core, or the .crash?
<micahg> k, so I'll remove it and then make publiuc again
<micahg> just the core
<hggdh> nothing can be done
<micahg> k
<micahg> thanks
<hggdh> we are starting to see users refusing to use apport (or ubuntu-bug) because it collects data. Ah well. Their bugs will keep on being closed, I guess
<micahg> hggdh: well if they say that, I ask them to make the backtrace for me
<hggdh> so do I, but then you spend a lot of time hunting for the data apport would have collected
<micahg> yep
<micahg> bug 107103 might help
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 107103 in apport "Allow user to suppress individual fields when sending a report" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107103
 * micahg won't submit apport reports for certain things either :)
<WeatherGod> maybe micahg shouldn't be on those certain websites when crashes occur
<WeatherGod> :P
<micahg> WeatherGod: I'm referring to Network manager :P
<WeatherGod> well, ok, true
<WeatherGod> that is a pretty good idea, actually
<hggdh> micahg: yes, it might help. But most users will still allow for the core to be sent. And -- you one knows what to do, all is there
<hggdh> so this is privacy theatre
<micahg> hggdh: we should probably have a warning not to make public if a core is attached
<micahg> or maybe even remove the option to make public
<micahg> ...
<WeatherGod> isn't that done automatically for all apports with cores?
 * micahg thinks he should file a bug in malone
<hggdh> what we need is privacy on attachments
<hggdh> and the bug is there, old, old
<micahg> WeatherGod: users make them public though
<WeatherGod> hmmm,, that is an idea
<hggdh> (don't remember right now, but I should be subscribed)
<WeatherGod> ah
<micahg> bug 39674
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 39674 in malone "Attachments of private bugreports are public" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39674
<WeatherGod> oh, yeah, that would be a problem
<hggdh> and bug 151658
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 151658 in malone "Private comments for public bugs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151658
<micahg> hggdh: I just filed bug 505370
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505370 in malone "disable ability to make public if attachments should be private" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505370
<hggdh> already subscribed ;-)
<hggdh> but I am not sure this is a good option
<micahg> hggdh: not good, but I think necessary to protect the public
<micahg> hggdh: updated description to only say core dump
<hggdh> micahg: well, it is better than nothing, I agree
<micahg> unfortunately, it wouldn't have caught the bug I just had
 * limcore cooks up a patch
<limcore> ok so I changed sources from apt-get source foo, now how to make .deb and test it out?
 * limcore http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/
<micahg> limcore: pbuilder?
<micahg> limcore: upload to PPA?
<limcore> what is the difference between openssh-server_5.1p1-6ubuntu3_amd64.deb        openssh-server-udeb_5.1p1-6ubuntu3_amd64.udeb ? the ideb is what?
<jmarsden> limcore: And longer term, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<limcore> udeb
 * micahg doesn't know what a ueb is
<micahg> *udeb
<jmarsden> udebs are modules for debian-installer, only
<hggdh> forget udeb, limcore
 * jmarsden is trying to find where that is defined now... but you don't want to mess with udebs :)
<jmarsden> limcore: If you care, there is a one paragraph description of udebs at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_%28file_format%29
 * micahg loves learning new things :)
<limcore> ok then
<limcore> hggdh: micahg - ok I fixed the bug I reported \o/
<limcore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/505301 contains attached patch
<micahg> great
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505301 in openssh "openssh server should warn that .ssh/authorized_keys is not accessible (causing ssh pubkey authentication to fail silently)" [Wishlist,New]
<limcore> it's tested and all (but of course extra review is needed, as this is sshd)
<micahg> limcore: the problem is that the file isn't required
<micahg> so won't that flood the log file with passwd logins?
<limcore> micahg: your question is already responded to in the last part of my comment there
<limcore> And with option (/etc/ssh/sshd_config)  LogLevel INFO only the error conditions thes ones with ERROR are loged, since they are undexpted.
<micahg> limcore: can you check to see if it applies on the version in Lucid?
<limcore> huhuh
<limcore> do I need to install Lucid to do that
<micahg> limcore: new patches go to devel version first
<micahg> limcore: no, just apply the patch to the source from lucid
<micahg> jpds: you think the upstream bug is appropriate?
<hggdh> well, looking upstream is always good, since this reduces our delta
<limcore> I think upstread could use that
 * limcore typos
<micahg> yes, but the bug I originally selected for upstream was for client side feedback
<limcore> yes, this is other thing
<hggdh> and we seem to merge it from Debian
<micahg> right
<micahg> but debian doesn't seem to have a bug for it
<hggdh> so there are two options: open a bug on debian; open a bug upstream (openbsd)
<hggdh> upstream would be nice
<limcore> btw diff somehow missed my changelog update; cretid Rafał Maj <rafal.maj.it@gmail.com>
<micahg> hggdh: https://bugzilla.mindrot.org isn't the upstream?
<micahg> limcore: you want a debdiff if you're doing that
<hggdh> yes, this is the BTS for it
<limcore> we do not have to wait for upstream to accept this patch to put it into Lucid right?
<hggdh> (to my knowledge). But ./debian/watch goes to openbsd to get it
<micahg> limcore: correct
<hggdh> no, we do not
<hggdh> but there is a much higher chance of patch acceptance if upstream also considers it good
<hggdh> ah, and we can find https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1554
<ubot4> bugzilla.mindrot.org bug 1554 in ssh "No feedback when configuration file permissions are set incorrectly." [Minor,Reopened]
<micahg> hggdh: that was my question for jpds
<micahg> that bug is for client feedback
 * micahg needs to read the whole thing before attaching
<limcore> should I create upstream bug?
<hggdh> yes, the server should have logged the error
<hggdh> limcore: no, your issue seems to be the bug I linked here
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> yes, this is a server error (sorry micahg)
 * micahg is wondering if he is on the ignore list :)
 * hggdh spent the whole day confused on that. Sigh. perhaps sleeping could actually help
<limcore> but Damien Miller says this problem already was being recorded by ssh? as "Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for file
<hggdh> it is, at the server
<hggdh> but the client will *not* be notified -- security viaolation at the server, *before* the client authenticates
<hggdh> so the server cannot leak this
<hggdh> yes, I know, may sound weird. But this might allow for phishing
<limcore> my patch makes the server log more in detail. It would seem I was not getting the "bad ownership or modes" error logged, probably this catches ONLY the case when authorized_keys have TOO WIDE permisions, as oppose to cases where .ssh has 000 or authorized_keys exists but can not be read for some other strange reasons
<limcore> so this logs other type of problem, and on server. So its another bug
<hggdh> as long as the message is logged to the server, this is good
<limcore> ok I will create another bug. It is similar, but something else
<hggdh> I give up for the day. I really have to sleep. At least a bit.
<limcore> bye hggdh
<hggdh> g'night all y'all
<limcore> 5 minutes of coding, 15 of testing, 1 hour of berucracy.. like UN :)
<limcore> https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1694
<ubot4> bugzilla.mindrot.org bug 1694 in ssh "If authorized_keys exists but can not be opened, this should be logged on server" [Minor,New]
<om26er> plz mark this triaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/499529
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499529 in empathy "[wishlist] Order contacts by account in Empathy" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> if a bug exists in empathy 2.28.1 and fixed in 2.29.4 plus its current statuse is new what status should i give it?
<micahg> om26er: is there an upstream bug that confirms it's fixed in that version?
<om26er__> micahg, not htere is no upstream but i tried it in fedora and ubuntu both using empathy 2.28.1 and it exists but not in 2.29.4
<om26er__> sorry i got disconnected
<micahg> om26er: we have that version in Lucid, you can set to incomplete and ask the user to test in Lucid
<om26er__> ok thanx
<micahg> om26er: maybe check the changelogs between the 2 versions to see if there is a mention of this bug
<micahg> if so, then we can mark fix released
<om26er__> ok i will do that
<micahg> om26er__: with the appropriate note from the responses page about nominating for release
<om26er> plz mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/window-picker-applet/+bug/496032 wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496032 in window-picker-applet "Prompt to force the closing of unresponsive windows" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> my patch to sshd that closes bug 505301 was accepted by upstream as https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/attachment.cgi?id=1772 into 5.4 release of sshd. How to get this small patch applied as well to sshd that will be in Lucid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505301 in openssh "openssh server should warn that .ssh/authorized_keys is not accessible (causing ssh pubkey authentication to fail silently)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505301
<om26er> plz make this https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/488839/ triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488839 in indicator-applet "Lock Screen disappeared. Also, I cannot change my status: Available , away, busy, etc (All dimmed)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * LimCore takes not, killing session - not the best idea
<om26er> plz some one look into this and make the appropriate status for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/504193
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504193 in empathy "a bit difficult to recognize the status of contacts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<om26er> triaged would be correct status
<MrKanister> om26er: Thanks, done!
<AnAnt> Hello, karmic freezes when compiz is enabled with a certain model of Intel graphics cards, should I report a bug against compiz or X or kernel or
<AnAnt> what ?
<persia> AnAnt.  What precisely freezes?  The kernel?  X?  Compiz?  The UI?  The app?
<om26er> MrKanister, and this if you have time plz  https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/488839/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488839 in indicator-applet "Lock Screen disappeared. Also, I cannot change my status: Available , away, busy, etc (All dimmed)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MrKanister> om26er: There are two packages affected, one "confirmed" and one "new", so let's wait for some more information on the bug. Thanks for helping , though.
<AnAnt_> sorry, I got disconnected
<AnAnt_> I was asking about karmic freezing with compizz
<persia> AnAnt.  What precisely freezes?  The kernel?  X?  Compiz?  The UI?  The app?
<AnAnt_> X freezes
<AnAnt_> I can't even go to console (using Ctrl+Alt+F1) , so that made me suspect the kernel
<AnAnt_> but I think I once managed to ssh to the machine
<AnAnt_> so probably the kernel doesnt freeze
<persia> I think you need a bit more investigation before you can file the bug
<AnAnt_> persia: what else would I investigate ?
<persia> Without the investigation, I'd start filing against X, but you might want to open an ssh session to the box before starting compiz, and see if you can determine how much hung.
<persia> For instance, from the ssh session, you might be able to see if the OS is running.
<AnAnt_> what does "how much hung" mean ?
<persia> Where in the stack the hang is occuring.
<AnAnt_> how can I find that out  ?
<persia> I don't have a procedure, and I'm not knowledgeable enough to draft one.
<AnAnt_> if I can SSH to the machine after the freeze happened, then surely the kernel didn't freeze, right ?
<persia> Could I cause that crash, I'd probably start looking at ps, and see what I could do from an ssh session.
<persia> Right.
<persia> And you could check X by making some X calls
<AnAnt_> X calls ?
<persia> I'm not sure precisely how compiz and X interact, but you might be able to force-kill compiz, and see if X still works for new clients (by setting DISPLAY manually)
<AnAnt_> ah, ok
<persia> Yeah.  Depending on your knowledge, anything from trying to start a new xterm to running some cool test program that exercises the server.
<AnAnt_> thanks
<persia> If it's not the kernel, and it's not X, it's probably compiz :)
<persia> Good luck.
<LimCore> ssh-add / ssh agent vulnerability, affecting 9.10 and 10.04, upstream (SSH) also says its security vulnerability, please mark as medium -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/505278
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505278 in openssh "ssh-add -D deleting all identities does not work. Also, why are all identities auto-added?" [Low,Confirmed]
<ericrost> hey all, the latest firefox upgrade broke hulu on 64 bit ubuntu
<ericrost> seeing if I can reproduce again, have reinstalled flash player, all other flash sites work as expected. I'm in the US and its acting as though I'm behind a proxy
<ericrost> also, I have another PC in the house (also ubuntu but not up to date) that can access just fine
<ericrost> I reproduced with guest account (to make sure its not cookies or local settings)
<ericrost> synaptic won't let me pin the version of firefox to the previous version and reinstall (it breaks)
<ericrost> can't get flash working on a local install in home directory, will try installing to /usr/local
<ericrost> currently upgrading other pc to see if problem reoccurs
<ericrost> unable to reproduce on a 32 bit system
<ericrost> flash version is 10.0.42.34, everything checks out ok
<ericrost> hmm... hard to reproduce independently since I can't find a 64 bit build of firefox for linux publically available
<ericrost> the version off of mozilla.com is 32 bit
<ericrost> thus 64 bit flash not working with it
<ericrost> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/bin/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/usr/local/bin/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64]
<opengeek_> somebody know how data i have to collect to put a bug as confirmed in launchpad
<opengeek_> ?
<nigelbabu> opengeek_, what is the bug about?
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, is about kpackagekit and proxy settins
<nigelbabu> generally you have to give ubuntu-bug <package-name> if there is an appot hook
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, is this bug 498356
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498356 in kpackagekit "KPackageKit fail to update or download packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498356
<ericrost> windows firefox loads hulu just fine on same box
<ericrost> (wine)
<nigelbabu> opengeek_, you have to tell me if thats what you were about to log a bug about
<opengeek_> opengeek, no just i'm asking what I have to do to put tis bug as confirmed
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, no just i'm asking what I have to do to put this bug as confirmed
<nigelbabu> opengeek_, is it a bug you're facing or are you part of bug squad?
<opengeek_> nigelbabo, is a bug that I'm facing
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, is a bug that I'm facing
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, sorry for the multiple messages i'm not used to talk in IRCs
<nigelbabu> opengeek_, its ok, gimme a minute, readin up the bug
<nigelbabu> opengeek_, confirmed
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, thanks
<nigelbabu> ericrost, can you describe your problem better please?
<ericrost> nigelbabu: I recently installed the latest updates from the repos
<ericrost> this system is probably a month old on 9.10
<ericrost> hulu and flash were working just fine, have flash installed locally from adobes 64 bit prerelease plugin
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, I have some experience programing in C++ maybe I'll try to solve it in February if none has soved it yet now I have exams
<ericrost> as soon as I updated to the latest firefox hulu stopped working and gives an error as through I'm using a proxy
<ericrost> this is the only config in which this error occurs, I have a 32 bit 9.10 box that works just fine all up to date
<nigelbabu> opengeek_, great :)
<ericrost> and firefox under wine with the latest win32 flash works on this machine so its not network related
<nigelbabu> ericrost, is the linux firefox working okay?
<ericrost> I am going to the repo version of flash at the moment to test
<ericrost> firefox is just fine
<ericrost> this is only hulu.com
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, but it will be my first bug that i'll try to solve maby i'll need some guidance
<nigelbabu> its about flash?
<ericrost> except flash hasn't changed
<ericrost> and I've reinstalled so its a compatibility issue with the latest firefox
<nigelbabu> opengeek_, if you are trying to fix a bug, the motu team is what you want.  Ask in #ubuntu-motu
<opengeek_> nigelbabu, ok thanks
<ericrost> only thing that changed was the version of firefox
<nigelbabu> ericrost, what plugins/addons do you have installed?
<ericrost> none
<ericrost> reproducable in guest session
<ericrost> also blew away my ~/.mozilla directory
<ericrost> only plugin I'm using is libflashplayer.so
<nigelbabu> no add-ons?
<ericrost> which is 10.0.42.34
<ericrost> nope, uninstalled them all
<ericrost> only shows the ubuntu firefox modifications
<ericrost> and the stock ubuntu plugins
<nigelbabu> ericrost, ok, hold on.  Lemme ask the mozilla guys if its a known issue
<nigelbabu> this is only when using flash under wine?
<ericrost> no, flash under wine was a test
<ericrost> and it worked, this is only 64 bit firefox, 64 bit flash, under ubuntu
<nigelbabu> what do you see the the flash is supposed to work?
<nigelbabu> do u see a grey box?
<ericrost> I see flash
<ericrost> and it gives me a message from hulu
<ericrost> flash works everywhere else
<nigelbabu> so, what is the issue?
<ericrost> hulu works in other configurations on the same box
<nigelbabu> ericrost, ok, I'm lost, so what is the issue that you're facing
<ericrost> eh, the nspluginwrapper version from the repos works, guess you guys really can't be expected to support a prerelease from adobe, just very odd breakage
<nigelbabu> can you describe it more clearly
<ericrost> sure: when firefox updated
<nigelbabu> ericrost, it is a pre-release from adobe?
<ericrost> hulu.com stopped streaming video to my machine with no other changes
<ericrost> I had the 64 bit prerelease flash plugin installed and working before the update to firefox
<ericrost> after firefox updated, hulu stopped working while all other flash sites were working just fine
<ericrost> instead of a video, I get "We're sorry, we cannot stream this video, please check your internet connection and try again"
<nigelbabu> ericrost, sorry, only software part of the ubuntu packages come under the purview of ubuntu bug squad
<ericrost> ok, fullscreen flash is not working with the ubuntu package
<ericrost> and everything was working with the adobe prerelease
<nigelbabu> ericrost, you can log a bug for the fullscreen flash not working with the ubuntu package
<ericrost> this sucks. I had my setup working properly and an update broke it. The packages are screwed enough with dependencies that I can't drop back a version
<ericrost> and now I'm stuck with less functionality
<ericrost> might just need to reinstall fedora
<nigelbabu> ericrost, do u have an intel display driver?
<ericrost> nope nvidia
<ericrost> yep, I can go back and forth to the flash version that was previously working
<ericrost> and I can't reproduce with a non ubuntu firefox since 64 bit isn't publically available
<nigelbabu> ericrost, hm.
<nigelbabu> ericrost, compiz enabled?
<nigelbabu> or installed?
<ericrost> should be enabled and installed by default
<ericrost> I'll check
<ericrost> visual effects are normal, so enabled and installed
<nigelbabu> ericrost, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6814420&postcount=3
<ericrost> works just fine with compiz and 64 bit flash for anything but hulu
<ericrost> going back to repo version to check
<ericrost> that works fullscreen. This is a pretty major breakage that a lot of people are gonna complain about. The nspluginwrapper flash has long had problems with locking up (which was why I had 64 bit flash installed in the first place)
<nigelbabu> fixed now?
<ericrost> ish, now compiz is effectively broken
<ericrost> doesn't change that its a bug with firefox
<ericrost> worked previously, doesn't work now
<ericrost> and firefox version change is the x factor
<ericrost> I really wish someone would sit mozilla, canonical, and adobe in a room and get these problems solved. Flash acceleration is my only gripe with ubuntu. I can't use it as my main htpc and am going to end up buying a boxee box to have Netflix and gpu accelerated hulu and other flash
<ericrost> its a big black eye as far as a "desktop experience"
<ericrost> I understand its not the community that can do these things but I think shuttleworth could work some mojo and fix this
<nigelbabu> ericrost, saying this stuff here is just rant
<nigelbabu> we dont do it
<ericrost> I know, its just infuriating. After three years of steady progress on all other fronts this is the stupidest reason to have this system fail for the masses
<nigelbabu> ericrost, flash is not open source
<ericrost> a lot of work going to waste as the closed world continues to have a better product
<ericrost> its still prolific
<nigelbabu> if if it were, this would have been fixed more easily
<ericrost> I know
<nigelbabu> since dev's cant work on it, we can't do anything
<ericrost> that's part of the frustration
<nigelbabu> anyway, we are going offtopic here
<xteejx> hi guys
<ericrost> I love ubuntu and use it, but just chafe at these simple shortcomings... I gotta get ready to leave anyhow, sorry to waste valuable dev time
<xteejx> ericrost: we aren't developers ;)
<nigelbabu> ericrost, like xteejx, we're triagers, not developers
<ericrost> ahh
<ericrost> well, I'm gonna be sure to pass the pain along on adobe's buglist
<ericrost> with suitable rant
<ericrost> that's two hours of my life I won't get back
<nigelbabu> I would suggest that you dont do the rant
<xteejx> Adobe won't listen to rants
<xteejx> if at all....
<nigelbabu> as such they launched the linux version (I suspect) because gnash project was a threat
<ericrost> I'm just hoping that the secret sauce boxee is using to make netflix work on linux on their hardware gets released after they polish it up (a bit off the original topic too)
<xteejx> its a known fact flash and linux dont like to play well, bring compiz into the equation and it gets worse, but with non open source products like Adobe flash, we can only wait for them to get to it
<xteejx> also, Adobe are very in M$ pocket so don't expect any quick fixes
<xteejx> anyway offtopic now :)
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> :-)
<LimCore> hggdh: my patch had been accpeted by upstream in ssh
<LimCore> micahg too
<nigelbabu> hey hggdh :)
<xteejx> hey hggdh
<LimCore> btw bug 505278 awaits to be prioritized to medium, please set it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505278 in openssh "ssh-add -D deleting all identities does not work. Also, why are all identities auto-added?" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505278
<micahg> hggdh: around?
<hggdh> good, LimCore
<hggdh> hi xteejx
<micahg> LimCore: that was marked as Low priority already + I don't see upstream listing as security vuln
<hggdh> micahg: yes
<LimCore> micahg: it is, read last comment of upstrea bug linked fro my bug
<xteejx> hey micahg, hggdh, how are ya both?
<LimCore> I mean ssh developer said what I had it mind, if ssh -D does not work, then something is really wrong
<micahg> LimCore: sorry, I really need to read every line upstream...
 * micahg and mornings...
<LimCore> I have to leave soon. But if anyone can inestiage, ssh -D seems to be a bug actually in one of SSH agents
<LimCore> but as there is no help or hints (as I advocated yesterday) I am confused and I have no idea how the ssh agent works =) perhaps someone here does know
<micahg> hggdh: if some attached a .crash, then can I subscribe the retracer?
<hggdh> micahg: no, the retracer does not work on a .crash -- but
<hggdh> micahg: you can download the crash and split off the files, and upload them again
<hggdh> or, if you have the same environment as the OR, you can run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk locally
<hggdh> (chances are you do not)
<micahg> I can run apport-cli and upload the .crash, right?
<hggdh> you can try, but both environments (yours and the OR) must match
<micahg> hmm, I thought that was fixed
<hggdh> oh, there is the chroot apport may use
<hggdh> worth a try
<micahg> maybe in lucid
<xteejx> can apport-collect be used to collect for more than one hook at once?
<hggdh> LimCore: Hobbsee has already added a task for seahorse
<hggdh> xteejx: yes, by using the -p parametre
<hggdh> parameter
<hggdh> whatever
<xteejx> so -p linux alsa-driver ...blah blah
<xteejx> ?
<hggdh> oh, I do not think at the same run
<hggdh> -p linux, then -p alsa-base, then -p ...
<LimCore> Hobbsee: im not sure is its seahorse... I tried killing all agents I had running and same problem. But Im not sure how to debug it. There could be more manuals/hints saying who caches the ssh keys and how to debug it
<hggdh> LimCore: on Gnome it is seahorse (via seahorse-agent)
<hggdh> IDN about KDE, though
<xteejx> oh, its bug 296115, but its in pm-utils for sound error on resume, but in karmic this would just be acpi-support right? so if its sill a problem is it just the acpi-support hook thats needed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 296115 in pm-utils "[Intrepid] No sound after resuming from suspend/hibernation Panasonic CF-R7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296115
<xteejx> hggdh: ^
<xteejx> or alsa-driver as well?
<hggdh> xteejx: I would guess both, but one of the soundmeisters will know (and I am not such one, my sound *sometimes* work)
<hggdh> and I do not really care ;-)
<xteejx> lol ok
 * hggdh does not usually watch movies, flash, or music on the laptop
<om26er> can any one give me template page about directing people for reporting a bug upstream or recommending them to go to brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<LimCore> if some software would be totally retarded in some parts of it
<LimCore> does it make sense to make ubuntu patches or form it into ubuntu?  but that could be a big patch
<hggdh> om26er: would https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream help?
<hggdh> LimCore: usually we would rather have upstream accepting a patch. When needed we use local paches, but this increases the work locally to move to a new upstream release
<hggdh> LimCore: the difference between upstream and us is called a delta. We like deltas to be either non-existant, or kept to a minimum
<LimCore> hggdh: I worry about trac developers state of mind. They choose to use mm/dd/yy format. I mean.. why would ANYONE do it.
<hggdh> LimCore: additionally, a large local patch has a greater chance of needing refactoring on a release change
<aburch> LimCore: I would suggest convincing upstream for that issue.
<hggdh> LimCore: perhaps because they are in the US? But this would be a valid upstream issue, i18n
<LimCore> but this date format is deeply retarded, is it not
<hggdh> what it is, or is not, does not matter. What matters here is the project has bad i18n
<LimCore> just imaging if more pople would do it.  foo.1.1-ubuntu+svn12-03-09    (03-12-2009 !)
<hggdh> (what you see as retarded, others may see as correct. Be careful when you state something like that)
<hggdh> LimCore: all 300 americans would understand it (and I am *not* one, BTW)
<hggdh> I mean 300 *million*
<LimCore> some standarizing commiteet should say everyone uses yyyy-mm-dd which is clearly superior because of it's date = numberic = alpha sort
<hggdh> some standardising comittee already said that -- ISO
<LimCore> right
<LimCore> and we should follow that
<LimCore> as ubutnu does for SVN path/dates, as every does. with few regretfull exceptions
<hggdh> this is set in ISO 8601, I think
<aburch> LimCore: Almost noone follows that standard.
<hggdh> No. We cannot force it
<LimCore> aburch: backup.xxxx.tgz how would you format xxxx date?
<hggdh> LimCore: as long as you follow *one* standard, how does it matter?
<aburch> LimCore: UNIX timestamps.
<LimCore> hggdh: it matters because only one format sorts always correctly no matter alpha/num/date sort
<hggdh> for you, if you do not want to get fresh with sort options
<LimCore> I ment sort as in verb, not as in sort application :) yyyymmdd is comptabile with every existing sorting is it not. Also compatible with mostimporatnt ot leastimportant convention used for decimals
<aburch> LimCore: Then convince the developers of your favorite program to use that format (or yyyy-mm-dd which is more readable for humans)
<hggdh> I would be against such move.
<hggdh> timestamps should allow for localisaiton
<LimCore> hggdh: then which format we should use
<hggdh> how I localise them is *my* problem
<LimCore> there are to questions:  how to store it "internally" (in DB, in file names)  and 2. do we localize it
<LimCore> 2. yes, it should be localizable by user
<hggdh> the fact that I personally use 8601 does not mean everybody else in the world must also use it
<LimCore> 1. internally yyyymmdd makes more sense
<LimCore> does 1+2 is ok as a general goal?
<hggdh> ?? why not a time_t-type of thing?
<hggdh> how it is internally would concern only the developers. How it is displayed concerns the users
<hggdh> so there is no (1), only (2)
<LimCore> by time_t you mean UNIX seconds? they are not human usable, while yyyymmdd is human usable AND have all the good properties of unix time, and plus, it ihas constant length
<LimCore> developers, and admins, as in my case
<LimCore> and bug reporters and new developers / bug fixers
<hggdh> nope
<aburch> LimCore: It does *not* have all good properties of UNIX time unless you *also* use UTC (which you cannot tell from the format).
<hggdh> heh. Another good point :-)
<LimCore> aburch: yes, even better to have always in UTC
<hggdh> which, incidentally, will make the displayed timestamp prone to issues on sorting the ts as a string
<LimCore> yyyymmdd utc seems best ever then?
<aburch> LimCore: And even then UNIX timestamps have advantages.  For example you do not need a parser to calculate differences.
<LimCore> aburch: padded unix timestap also is good
<LimCore> this 2 formats seem most used from what I see, and I think this is for good reason - it works out
<hggdh> ...
<aburch> But changing this in the Ubuntu (or Debian) packages is wrong.  It should either be changed upstream or not at all.
<hggdh> +1
<hggdh> anyway, this is way OT for -bugs
<aburch> Changing behaviour is a bad idea (apart from bug fixes).  For example, scripts parsing the output will suddenly fail.
<hggdh> brb. time for a reboot (10:42 AM). Heh.
<aburch> And also sometimes other standards demand a specific format.
<ikonia> hggdh: quick reboot
<hggdh> ikonia: yes, bless the work done on karmic/Lucid :-)
<LimCore> that trac dates is most annoying thing so far this year
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<hggdh> LimCore: open a bug. Ask for localisation
<LimCore> hggdh: anything more needed for that more-debug patch for sshd to go into Lucid? upstream has it in 5.4 but its trivial patch
<hggdh> LimCore: you can apply it on current SSH on Lucid, and confirm it works; then propose a debdiff
<hggdh> or attach the *upstream* patch (as upstream accepted it) on the bug, and wait
<hggdh> LimCore: just a comment: you would do better to minimise opinions and maximise facts. For example saying something 'is retarded' is an opinion, and does not help any on explaining the issue
<hggdh> saying 'trac creates the filename on backups with a fixed format date' is a fact
<hggdh> saying 'it should allow for localisation' is also a *technical* observation
<ikonia> it will get taken a little more serioulsy and respectful in that situation
<hggdh> indeed.
<micahg> om26er: do you have moblin?
<jbicha> hi, does anyone else experience bug 429978 on Lucid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429978 in empathy "The requested URI "ghelp:empathy" is invalid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429978
<^arky^> jbicha: looking
<hggdh> jbicha: works for me, Lucid
<jbicha> it doesn't even work on the command line for me now, is there something I should run to regenerate documentation or something
<hggdh> jbicha: version 2.29.4-1ubuntu1
<jbicha> yeah, I have the same version as that for empathy and empathy-common installed and yelp 2.28.0+webkit-1ubuntu1
<^arky^> jbicha: on lucid empathy is broken so can't really test it
<hggdh> jbicha: I do not really know. bcurtiswx works more with empathy than I do
<jbicha> I'm a Pidgin guy myself still, but it seems kinda important if Help works for some but not for others
<jbicha> I know that empathy is the first major Gnome app to switch to the fancy new Mallard documentation system
<hggdh> yes
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: let me start my VM and i'll check the bug
<bcurtiswx> is xchat going to become back of the indicator applet?
<bcurtiswx> part*
<bcurtiswx> not back
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: that bug is not present in Lucid
<jbicha> umm
<bcurtiswx> so your empathy is broken
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: should I open a new bug then? because it doesn't work for me, perhaps the underlying cause is different than the one that was fixed
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: is that the only problem you see on empathy lucid
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: yes but I don't use empathy much
<jbicha> let me try a purge and reinstall then
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: yeah i was just going to suggest that
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: if still a problem, in empathy there's a feature to report a bug.. use that and make a new one then let me know of the bug number
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: Help-->Report a Problem
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: bug 505597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505597 in empathy "[lucid] The requested URI "ghelp:empathy" is invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505597
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: try one more thing.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall yelp
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: still broken, sorry :-(
<bcurtiswx> don't be, just thinking of other problems... can you use help in other apps?
<cyan-spam> hello all.
<cyan-spam> anyone know the right package for the boot menu on the live cd?
<bcurtiswx> hi cyan-spam
<bcurtiswx> you were picked up by hggdh, right?
<bcurtiswx> cyan-spam: are you talking about the grub bootloader?
<cyan-spam> correct, hggdh adopted me
<cyan-spam> and... maybe?
<bcurtiswx> i think you are
<cyan-spam> it could be grub... just looks different
<bcurtiswx> lucid?
<cyan-spam> i mean the menu with the logo you get when booting from the livecd
<cyan-spam> where you can try it, install, memtest, etc
<bcurtiswx> cyan-spam: ok thats ubiquity, maybe
<cyan-spam> i think it's before ubiquity, also
<cyan-spam> it's the stuff in the isolinux directory
<cyan-spam> but there's no package called isolinux
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i know what you're talking about.. and yes im not sure if its before ubiquity or not
<bcurtiswx> ask in #ubuntu they may know
<charlie-tca> It's ubiquity still
<cyan-spam> oh ok, thanks charlie-tca
 * bcurtiswx hugs charlie-tca..
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<cyan-spam> i'll update the FindRightPackage page to clarify that
<bcurtiswx> i guess i won't be skeptical on my first guess
<charlie-tca> should be ubiquity for any issues with trying to make the cd work until you get to the desktop
<cyan-spam> FindRightPackage says that bugs during boot process should be filed against kernel... is that incorrect?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> crap
<xteejx> phew!!!!!! down from 670 to 308 subscribed bugs thank god, kept forgetting to remove myself lol!
<charlie-tca> that's right. ubiquity is during installs; kernel is booting
<cyan-spam> does that change your previous advice about the boot menu, charlie-tca? :)
<charlie-tca> yup
<cyan-spam> oh whoops already wrote it in a bug report!
<cyan-spam> don't worry i won't blame you ;-0
<cyan-spam> ;-)*
<charlie-tca> It will get changed by the intaller team if it is wrong, though
<xteejx> is the wiki being updated?
<cyan-spam> ok that's fine
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: help appears to work in every other program I have
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: ok
<xteejx> is there a system in Launchpad in place for pruning old bugs, i.e. messaging them "is this still a problem you havent bothered for a year" ??
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: bdmurray would know
<charlie-tca> Depends on whether or not the bug got triaged, doesn't it?
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: i'm waiting for a response from the telepathy guys.. i'll get back to you once i hear from them
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: probably through your bug
<xteejx> charlie-tca, that's what i mean, there are SOOOO damn many bugs from the days of feisty, and gutsy that were just left and afaik about 80% were just taking up numbers
<cyan-spam> xteejx: old, "New" bugs have a response for that at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses>.
<cyan-spam> but if they're already triaged they should be fixed or confirmed that they already are fixed
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: cool
<xteejx> cyan-spam, I've been triaging for nearly 2 years I'm aware of the procedures :D
<charlie-tca> I have old bugs in Xubuntu from gutsy and before that are now being fix-release cleared
<cyan-spam> ok, sorry :)
<xteejx> no worries :)
<xteejx> its just annoying, messing our stats up making us look bad
<charlie-tca> We just got the fixes out to take care of them.
<charlie-tca> I try not to do a "can you try again" after it got triaged
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: yeah, i'd poke bdmurray, i think i've wondered about the same before and forgot to bug bdmurray
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: you could make on and test in staging, i don't know python well enough to make one myself
<xteejx> bcurtiswx, I think I asked him before and got told something along the lines of "thats the point of triaging" lol
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: oh really... <facepalm>
<xteejx> bcurtiswx, programming is WAY beyond my knowledge I think thats a no-go lol
<xteejx> would be nice though
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: a longshot, bug the #launchpad channel may have people that can write you one real quick
<bcurtiswx> i have one somewhere that moves a dup witha lot of dupes in itself
<xteejx> I filed a wish bug for that against malone about a year or so ago hehe :)
<xteejx> **launchpad
<xteejx> join #launchpad
<xteejx> oops :)
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: if I can find the python script maybe I can figure out how to edit it appropriately  to find old bugs and ask if its still a problem
<xteejx> bcurtiswx, cool :)
<xteejx> I have no hope of figuring it out
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: this all assumes im going to find it and know enough to edit it appropriately :X
<xteejx> bcurtiswx: starting to sound like me :-S
<xteejx> lol
<bcurtiswx> lol
<xteejx> Well, I've asked in #launchpad about the pruning system, waiting for a reply
<xteejx> no reply yet.....
<vish> bcurtiswx: iirc amaranth used something like that for compiz
<__THE> GRR
<xteejx> irc grr
<xteejx> is there anyone able to triage a bug for me, i've provided quite a bit of info, should be enough but can't chang my own bugs status bug 462608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462608 in linux "Compaq Presario CQ50 wireless button not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462608
<yofel> is there anything still needed on bug 502641?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502641 in apt "[Lucid] apt-get source always selects highest available version instead of the specified one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502641
<bcurtiswx> vish: noted thx
<jpds> yofel: There's a Debian bug about that, linked.
<yofel> jpds: thanks.
<LimCore_> why I can not edit status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pinentry/+bug/326132 previously that was possible
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 326132 in pinentry "[wishlist] Pinentry does not allow to paste into it, why?!" [Undecided,New]
<nigel_nb> LimCore_, logged into LP?
<LimCore_> uhhuh. Ok Im sleppy
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> happened to me yday lol
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-03
<iWill> Anyone got anything I can do? I am so bored!
<earth> Find bugs in Ubuntu. :)
<iWill> I'm kinda new
<iWill> Can you introduce me??
<iWill> earth: the operating system?
<earth> Yes.
<iWill> I don't have it...
<gobbe> ;)
<gobbe> well...now i got answer to my bug from creator, it seems that it's problem with external firewall, not in ntp
<c2tarun> I need help in downloading and installing kubuntu. Can anyone tell me any channel for this.
<Pici> c2tarun: How about #kubuntu ?
<c2tarun> Thanks :)
<njin> Hello, i'm testing Kubuntu and I've report a bug against the screensaver, so wich is the kubuntu screensaver?
<penguin42> njin: There is a kscreensaver and libkscreensaver5
<ScottK> njin: Please report bugs against kdebase-workspace.
<njin> penguin42:thanks, assigning to kscreensaver lp automatically assign to kdeartwork
<njin> ScottK:Thanks, i modify it then
<daker> mvo, bug 696861
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696861 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Looping messagebox if you cancel a purchase (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696861
<njin> hello, partman is configured by ubiquity or directly by the user ? (meaning has partman a graphic tool or receive settings from ubiquity ?
<drizzle> anyone here use the launchpad scripts?
<drizzle> the greasemonkey scripts?
<mvo> thanks daker
<daker> yw
<AbhiJit> hello
<hggdh> drizzle: many of us do
<drizzle> is there anything special i need to do to get them working?
<drizzle> ive installed them manually in both firefox and chrome
<drizzle> and they don't appear to be taking affect
<drizzle> effect
<drizzle> whichever one
<drizzle> is there anything more than the .js files i need? i saw config.xml, but that looked specific to one function
<drizzle> will re-read docs
<om26er> which package implements global menus for QT apps?
<hggdh> oh, drizzle is gone...
<om26er> anyone?
<ScottK> om26er: I think it's plasma-widget-appmenu
<ScottK> (or something close to that)
<om26er> ya that might be
<pecoso> hey guys, i've review bugcontrol and surfing the web and not found my bug. can help me?
<rork> pecoso: maybe specify the bug, the manual for reporting bugs is in the channel topic
<charlie-tca> Maybe no one has filed it yet?
<pecoso> rork, ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-04
<miimotok> Hello
<daltenty> I would recommend Bug #695916 be set to wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695916 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy won't allow yahoo video chat (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695916
 * ElPasmo is thinking... maybe bug 697176 is a duplicate of bug 617771... is that correct?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697176 in man-db (Ubuntu) "package man-db 2.5.7-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697176
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617771 in man-db (Ubuntu) "package man-db 2.5.7-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault) (affects: 1) (heat: 27)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617771
<mib_ahdy7r> Is Natty 11.04 having reported  with boot freeze?
<mib_ahdy7r> Is Natty 11.04 having reported  problems with boot freeze? sorry
<hggdh> mib_ahdy7r: there is bug 694772, affecting altername and server ISOs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694772 in eglibc (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "Sudden reboot during server ISO install (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694772
<hggdh> s/altername/alternate/
<bcurtiswx_> whats this rally everyones talking about ?
 * om26er thinks its canonical employ only thing
<om26er> they get together in the mid of the cycle to discuss i guess
<bcurtiswx_> developer sprint ?
<om26er> yep
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: yes. It will happen next week
<bcurtiswx_> OK, thx :)
<hggdh> and it is, indeed, Canonical-only
 * bcurtiswx_ starts his fake canonical ID card campaign
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> charlie-tca: just closed bug 620252
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620252 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "sort crashed with signal 7 during Xubuntu installation (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620252
<hggdh> charlie-tca: signal 7 is indicative of hardware errors (most of the times)
<charlie-tca> Thank you! I was tring to find that
<hggdh> charlie-tca: see man 7 signal
<charlie-tca> Great! thanks again
<hggdh> (the '7' is the man section, not the signal, of course)
<charlie-tca> yeah, of course
<Jeruvy> If there is a better place to ask, please advise.  I am looking at Answers#139924 and this was a bit of a how-to rather than a question/answer.  Is there a more appropriate spot to put this info and vet it?
<hggdh> Jeruvy: can you give me the full link?
<hggdh> answer 139924
<hggdh> ah well
<Jeruvy> Sure one sec.
<Jeruvy> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/139924
<charlie-tca> looks like it should have been placed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community or a forum writeup ?
<vish> charlie-tca: or on askubuntu , somehow that gets better google hits..
<charlie-tca> askubuntu is for questions and answers, similar to launchpad. That is a pure "how to " guide, no questions involved
<vish> well.. its just a way of asking too , he could just ask "how do i connect.." and just answer his own Q
<charlie-tca> As for google, I don't trust it anymore. It told me today the English(US) is not a recognized language that it can use...
<vish> lol!!
<yofel> o.O?
<akshatj> O_O
<Jeruvy> evil spam bot on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/139392, I'd mark it invalid but I don't have permission.
<vish> hmm, i think he has wrong mail forwarding settings..
<vish> doesnt look like a bot
<vish> oh wait.. only bugs have the @bug id right? do answers also have an @?
<rusivi> Well if anyone is a browser security hacker may want to click the links in the post :D
<Jeruvy> ;)
<rusivi> * I'm a glass half full guy
<charlie-tca> Don't you have to file that as a question in launchpad? Then the powers that be can remove the user
<Jeruvy> I don't remember.  Its been ages since I've seen something like that.  I'll give it a go, thanks.
<charlie-tca> Could always ask in #launchpad
<charlie-tca> They know everything
<Jeruvy> ok thanks.
<hggdh> open a question on answers, and provide the link to the offending question
<hggdh> assign it to launchpad
<hggdh> er, what is the URL for the test launchpad instance?
<yofel> https://staging.launchpad.net
<hggdh> yofel: thanks. I tried 'stage...'
<micahg> as in all the launchpad's a stage?
<hggdh> micahg: the world is a stage
<hggdh> and I never could get on it...
<OmarEl-Mohandes> Hey , I am new here .. Is there any packages for beginner that I can start with ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-05
<OmarEl-Mohandes>  Hey , I am new here .. Is there any packages for beginner that I can start with ?
<jarl> Hi. Is anyone here?
<jarl> I have a question regarding use of Launchpad...
<jarl> Some time ago, it was possible to nominate bugs for specific releases... Now this is no longer possible, or at least I don't know how to do this...
<jarl> Can anyone tell me how to nominate a bug for a release?
<AbhiJit> vish, u wnt diasopora invttn?
<Bipul`> Guys i am unable to open my Network folder when i try to click it ,says "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Bipul`> is it a bug or something ?
<vish> AbhiJit: if you have plenty of invites, sure.. i was thinking about checking it out at some point.
 * vish bbiab
<AbhiJit> not plenty
<AbhiJit> only 3 remains
<Bipul`> i am am newbi
<Bipul`> hellow people i am new here
<rork> welcome Bipul`
<Bipul`> if i contribute my work to ubuntu ? will it boost to my career ? i am just a student of Information technology
<Bipul`> Can any one tell me the importance of it
<AbhiJit> Bipul`, you mean workingin bug squad team?
<Bipul`> yes AbhiJit
<gobbe> Bipul`: it depends what you would like to do on your career, some companies like opensource-contributions, some companeis are not interested at all :)
<Bipul`> may i know which companies are not interested? except Mircosoft corp.
<gobbe> there's no such list
<kklimonda> MS is actually pretty interested in OS
<gobbe> Bipul`: well anyway it won't hurt your career
<Bipul`> aha cool
<Bipul`> actully i was trying to report to ubuntu about bugs and there was a option for Other problem when i click on the other problem i got this message"You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more
<Bipul`> ?
<yofel> yeah, that has been reported by others too
<yofel> Bipul`: see bug 654928 as an example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654928 in apport (Ubuntu) "application does not allow to report bugs concerning ubuntu in general (asks for PID if you try to report "other problems") (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 51)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654928
<Bipul`> but how shud i report this one
<Bipul`> i have been pasted my problem to every channels of ubuntu
<Bipul`> so that i know what is happening
<yofel> Bipul`: which one?
<Bipul`> this one
<yofel> the ubuntu-bug one? that's already reported as you see
<Bipul`> and also i can't able to install ubuntu 10.04 on my guest machine
<Bipul`> how could i report this
<yofel> where does it fail?
<Bipul`> on installation
<yofel> Bipul`: do you remember the error you got? (was there one?)
<Bipul`> nops
<charlie-tca> what is the virtual system in use?
<Bipul`> wait let me report it 1st
<charlie-tca> Is the VMware, VBox, ??
<Bipul`> yes it's VMware :p
<Bipul`> Sory VirtualBox OSE
<charlie-tca> and the error you get when trying to install?
<charlie-tca> If you remember what is was...
<charlie-tca> I would suggest reporting it from the live cd, using ubuntu-bug ubiquity if you don't the actual error
<daker> Bipul`, bug 695137 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695137 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes under Lucid 10.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695137
<Bipul`> daker, sory ?
<Bipul`> i dont get you
<yofel> Bipul`: is that the bug that you're seeing?
<Bipul`> nops
<Bipul`> not this one
<daker> Bipul`, ok
<Bipul`> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Bipul`> this one
<Bipul`> i am getting
<wagle> 10.10 is causing my notebook's fan to run all the time, unlike 10.04..  anyone else have this?
<kklimonda> wagle: if you are using unity it may put more strain on your notebook, making it run hotter
<elopio> wagle, take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/HighTemperatures
<wagle> kklimonda: no process with "unity" in it
<wagle> .. the notebook is actually warm to the touch
<wagle> but i see nothing chewing cpu or pound disk
<wagle> looking into that temperature url
<nigelb> charlie-tca: hey
<nigelb> charlie-tca: you up for participating in user days this time around?
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> nigelb: I don't know anything about how to do that
<nigelb> charlie-tca: Ubuntu User Days :)
<nigelb> charlie-tca: just takl about stuff a normal user would find good to know :D
<charlie-tca> When and what do you want to me to try to do?
<gobbe> :)
<nigelb> charlie-tca: 29th Jan
<nigelb> charlie-tca: that weekend
<nigelb> charlie-tca: you can take your time and come up with a topic
<nigelb> charlie-tca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/lucid https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/Logs/January2010
<nigelb> charlie-tca: those links will help pick a topic :)
<charlie-tca> Alright. If you really want me to, I can try to do something
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> charlie-tca: just talk to me or pleia2 in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage when you decide on a topic :)
<charlie-tca> Great! I don't see much I know anything about, though ;-)
<wagle> hmm..  i have a radeon video card..
<njin> hello, is migration-assistant by-passed today ?
<^arky^> Is there wiki for wifi debugging and bug reporting ?
<greg-g> ^arky^: depending on the issue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager and http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/Reporting_bugs (which is linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LinuxWireless )
<bdmurray> micahg: do you know anything about python-gtkmozembed?
<^arky^> greg-g, thx
<micahg> I looked at it briefly last year and promised BlackZ I'd look at the failure later this week
<greg-g> ^arky^: no problem
<bdmurray> micahg: failure?
<micahg> pytrainer (probably due to python-gtkmozembed)
<bdmurray> wow it's like ESP
<micahg> it was your bug :)
<bdmurray> but who looks at pytrainer? ;-)
<micahg> blackZ apparently ;)
<bdmurray> heh
<micahg> it'll probably be tomorrow night
<bdmurray> I was looking at a different pytrainer bug with a patch and realized I couldn't do much testing...
<bdmurray> this week would be great, thanks! let me know what you find out.
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, np
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-06
<wolffu> Can someone set bug #697612 importance to wishlist please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697612 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Use avatars in addition to colors for accounts selector (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697612
<greg-g> wolffu: did you report the issue?
<greg-g> wolffu: I ask because it would be wise to set the bug to "confirmed" if it is a true feature request that is clearly stated.
<greg-g> and if you are not the reporter, then you can do that
<wolffu> Sorry about that, I switched it to confirmed as it seems to be clearly stated and simple.
<greg-g> wolffu: done :) thanks for helping!
<wolffu> greg-g: Thanks
<RedSingularity> I cannot seem to add tags.  Anyone else having a problem?
<RedSingularity> I cannot seem to add tags.  Anyone else having a problem?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  You having an issue adding tags?
<micahg> RedSingularity: idk, haven't tried recently, what's the issue?>
<RedSingularity> micahg:  when i try too add them by clicking the check mark nothing happens
<RedSingularity> micahg:  i click the check mark after typing in the tag of course
<micahg> RedSingularity: wfm
<RedSingularity> micahg ?
<micahg> RedSingularity: it works for me
<RedSingularity> micahg:  ah.....hmm need to be bug control?
<micahg> RedSingularity: shouldn't be
<RedSingularity> micahg:  need to use preset tags?
 * micahg is going to try on a random project on staging
<RedSingularity> micahg:  oh i see you took care of that wishlist item.  Thanks for that.
<micahg> RedSingularity: works fine on staging, I think you should restart your browser session
<RedSingularity> micahg:  will try now
<RedSingularity> micahg:  still nothing.  I get the spinning wheel next to it but when it stops the tag has not been applied.  Does it need to be a preset tag provided by launchpad?
<micahg> shouldn't need to be
<RedSingularity> micahg:  whats the command to bring up profile manager?
<micahg> RedSingularity: firefox -P or firefox -ProfileManager
<RedSingularity> :)
<RedSingularity> micahg:  very odd.  I cannot do it under a fresh profile either.  Is there a launchpad IRC i can jump into?
<micahg> RedSingularity: #launchpad
<micahg> RedSingularity: you should be using these tags: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags#Update%20Manager
<RedSingularity> micahg:  mvo suggested i add tags to the update-manager bugs that state whether it is a distro upgrade or a packages update.
<micahg> RedSingularity: right, but the distro upgrade tags are defined
<micahg> RedSingularity: if he wants that changed, we should update the wiki
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I see.  What about for a packages update?  Can I use "packages-update" as a tag?
<micahg> RedSingularity: we should probably standardize on something, maybe ask on the ML for opinions? (There's also a meeting next Tuesday)
<RedSingularity> micahg:  i agree on setting a standard.  I would rather that be the case as well.  Seems more professional looking.  Meeting is in here?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, I think 17:00 UTC
<micahg> RedSingularity: feel free to add an agenda item: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I am going to contact mvo and run the idea by him.  I see we have the distro upgrade tags we just need the tag for a "standard daily" update.
<micahg> RedSingularity: great, thanks
<RedSingularity> micahg:  ;)
<RedSingularity> micahg:  not sure if you noticed but the bugsquad meetings page says Jan 11 2010.  Want me to change that to 2011 since I am here already?
<micahg> RedSingularity: sure, go ahead, thanks
<RedSingularity> micahg: k
<ElPasmo> Hi, how can I run openoffice writer in a terminal and watch its output? If I execute "ooffice -writer" I don't see a thing.
<charlie-tca> Are we all aware there is a bug day? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110106
<charlie-tca> This is an opportunity to help Gwibber!
<kamusin> charlie-tca, sir yes sir!
<PaoloRotolo> hi all
<charlie-tca> Hello, PaoloRotolo
<charlie-tca> anybody around that can renew my bugcontrol membership? It will expire in 7 days again
<PaoloRotolo> Can you reproduce the bug:
<PaoloRotolo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/697631
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697631 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic with kernel 2.6.37-11 in Natty live session (20110105) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<PaoloRotolo> ?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, renewed
<charlie-tca> pedro_: Thank you
<pedro_> you're welcome
<charlie-tca> PaoloRotolo: since that is a natty bug on the live cd, we have to wait until we get a new image. The images failed to build today, so we can't test it yet
<charlie-tca> Many times, development bugs are fixed within a day or two
<charlie-tca> Thank you to the Bug Day triagers! It is looking great!
<bdmurray> mvo_: around?
<mvo_> bdmurray: yes, but almost dinner ready
<bdmurray> mvo_: does / did update-manager clear /var/cache/apt ?
<mvo_> bdmurray: so, the apt cron job usually does this a little bit later
<bdmurray> mvo_: ah, right that's enough information for me thanks
<mvo_> yw
 * gnomefreak lost a bug i filed :(
<gnomefreak> any ideas on how to find it please let me know, i tried using advanced search on my LP bug page
<daker> gnomefreak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~<lp_id>/+reportedbugs
<gnomefreak> daker: that is where i looked using advanced search
<daker> ?
<micahg> gnomefreak: can you be more specific about the bug?
<gnomefreak> micahg: it was a gnome-panel bug, click on icon on the upper panel and panel disappears than comes back some time later
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-07
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Received an attachment to a bug.  A log file.  Its in another language though.  Any wiki pages with info on what to do in this case?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Seems to be Spanish
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, foreign language bugs are generally convert to question, but this doesn't seem to fit since it's the log file, what bug, maybe I can help
<RedSingularity> micahg:  bug 696654
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696654 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "error to upgrade kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696654
<micahg> RedSingularity: which file?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  main
<RedSingularity> micahg:  under the ERROR string
<micahg> RedSingularity: I use google translate for these things usually
<micahg> RedSingularity: you don't have to remove the apport tags when adding
<RedSingularity> micahg:  You mean the originals?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Ok.  One more thing.  This user seems to have fixed the "bug" on his own.  Should i continue to get information or close it up?  bug 697476 in question
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697476 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to Kubuntu 10.04 failed - could not install upgrades (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697476
<micahg> RedSingularity: if you think other people might have the problem, then you can try to figure it out, otherwise close it, it seems that the person got the computer in a bad state, so it's gone through multiple bad dist upgrades
<RedSingularity> micahg:  My thoughts exactly.
<Takyoji> Friend has laptop with XP and Ubuntu 10.10; USB worked fine on both in the past. But recently (within the past few months) stops working in Ubuntu after booting XP. The only way to make it work again, was apparently booting an older version of Linux, which just magically worked, and which made it work under the most recent kernel as well again. Would this be a bug worth reporting; and/or any method of proper debugging?
<Takyoji> When any USB device would be connected; the only entry in dmesg appended was: [  120.284050] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Takyoji> and nothing else
<Takyoji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551398/
<^arky^> Hi, How solve this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz"
<hjd> Hi. Should bug 699833 fix itself now that bug 696675 is fixed, so that I can go ahead and mark it as a duplicate?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 699833 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Lucid: KDE 4.4.5 update lead to inconsistent system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699833
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696675 in kde-l10n-engb (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "kde l10n packages depend on libkdecore5 which doesn't exist (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 82)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696675
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 699899 should be set Triaged and Wishlist, can someone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 699899 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Have left click bring focus to the player and allow for right click to copy the track information to the clipboard (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699899
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: done
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping so much
<ElPasmo> Thanks to you charlie-tca :)
 * ElPasmo is not very sure how to proceed with bug 699897. They are asking for a sync that is already in Debian Experimental. Should he make an Upstream sync request or set this bug as Fix commited?
<ElPasmo> link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml++2.6/+bug/699897
<charlie-tca> It is a packaging bug. We don't do anything with it
<ElPasmo> should it stay New?
<ElPasmo> ok
<ElPasmo> weird but ok :)
<charlie-tca> yup
<ElPasmo> thanks!+
<charlie-tca> We leave sync and merge bugs alone
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 699897 in libxml++2.6 (Ubuntu) "Packaging request for libxml++ 2.33.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699897
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 699897 in libxml++2.6 (Ubuntu) "Packaging request for libxml++ 2.33.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: like this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Developer%20Process%20Bugs
<ElPasmo> I see, thanks for the explanation charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> sometimes it helps :-)
<Bipul`> Tell me one things if there are some packages not found in 10.10 repositories
<Bipul`> then it shud consider to be bug?
<AbhiJit> no
<micahg> bdmurray: did my gnome-python-extras fix, fix pytrainer?
<beachwood23> hi guys! I'm looking to start helping out with bugs and stuff, and i've set up testdrive, and all the beginning things. where would be a good place to start out, and who should i talk to?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-08
<Ahmuck> would like to report a bug against 11.04
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> why i m not allowed to see this bug?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/651069
<ubot2> AbhiJit: Error: Bug #651069 is private.
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> :/
<AbhiJit> but why private?
<AbhiJit> :'(
<greg-g> AbhiJit: not sure, I'm not allowed to view it either
<AbhiJit> i can see its duplicate
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/665342
<AbhiJit> greg-g, :S
<greg-g> maybe it has some credit card number information in it for some reason?
<AbhiJit> may be
<om26er> my bug control membership is about to expire
<om26er> hggdh, are you available or traverling?
<om26er> hes travelling i guess, jcastro ^
<hggdh> he was sleeping...
<ElPasmo> Hi all, when someone is reporting two issues in one single bug report... is it better to split it in  two differentes bug reports?
<greg-g> ElPasmo: yep
<ElPasmo> Thanks greg-g :)
<greg-g> np :)
<greg-g> ElPasmo: I usually ask them to report the second issue as a separate bug, and then edit the description of the first for them.
<greg-g> ElPasmo: I think them reporting it is key because they have the first hand experience and people will be asking the *reporter* questions that you might not know :)
<ElPasmo> I see, thanks greg-g :)
<greg-g> thanks for helping, ElPasmo
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 682492 is ready to be set Triaged with a Low importance. Can someone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682492 in evince (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Evince: Save Settings as default doesn't work (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682492
<greg-g> looks good, thanks for pushing that upstream
<greg-g> ElPasmo: done.
<ElPasmo> Thanks a lot :)
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 690650 is ready to be set as Wishlist. Can someone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690650 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince should remember settings automatically (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690650
<penguin42> hmm is that why it always opens stuff at 'best fit' and I swear at it and have to put it back to whole page?
<ElPasmo> I think yes penguin42 :P
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 699893 is ready to be set Triaged with a Low importance. Can someone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 699893 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "AisleRiot: Card style will not install properly (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699893
<dreewill> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello, dreewill
<charlie-tca> Welcome to the bugsquad hangout
<dreewill> ;-)
<dreewill> thx
<dreewill> a program on my machine crashes a lot. i already did a bug report with apport. is it useful to add the debugging information of each occurance to the existing bug report?
<charlie-tca> dreewill: not really, unless it is a significant change in what causing it.
<charlie-tca> what is the bug number?
<yofel> if it crashes a lot, precise steps how to reproduce the crash will help though
<dreewill> the bug number is 700282
<yofel> lp 700282
<charlie-tca> bug 700282
 * charlie-tca kicks the 'bot
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 700282 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i945gm] GPU lockup 585b0b66 (PGTBL_ER: 0x00000102) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700282
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<charlie-tca> I am not very good with xorg bugs
<dreewill> me neither :-)
<penguin42> dreewill: You can ask on #ubuntu-x and you might also try xorg-edgers which is a bleeding edge set of X packages - being bleeding edge they may be less (or much more) broken
<dreewill> thx
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-09
<Takyoji> If I want to report a bug regarding anything USB, which only appears after a specific kernel version; is the only option to just do regression testing between the revisions between the working and the first non-working version of the kernel?
<Takyoji> In general: USB (USB flash drive, USB mouse, anything) stops working after a specific kernel version
<kklimonda> does /var/log/apt/history.log contain a whole history of apt+aptitude+update-manager+software-center operations
<wolfpack> i think this bug can marked as wishlist -----    "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/700541"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 700541 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Switching between proprietary and open source drivers takes a long time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> 7xxxxx bug? it's party time!
<kklimonda> oh, I'm two days late for the party :/
<kklimonda> wolfpack: yup, I agree
<kklimonda> wolfpack: done
<wolfpack> thanks :)
<penguin42> bah pity, bug 700000 is already marked as a dupe; it's a pity it's not an interesting one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 700000 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with IndexError in _build_view(): list index out of range (dup-of: 631415)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631415 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with IndexError in _build_view() (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 49)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631415
<kklimonda> penguin42: yeah - it should be something more epic :/
<wolfpack> Should I convert this bug to a question as user is asking for support........https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/700653
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 700653 in totem (Ubuntu) "it is not possible to take an screen photo (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<gobbe> well, i would say that that's more support than bug
<kklimonda> wolfpack: well, it is a bug report - the message should at least say why isn't it possible to take the screenshot, or it shouldn't be possible to take one at all.
<kklimonda> Message like "Totem could not produce a screenshot from this movie" is almost as useless as "Error: Success" imo ;)
<wolfpack> ok
<greg-g> wolfpack: that could be a bug, he's not really asking for support, more saying, "this movie can't have a screenshot taken, please fix"
<greg-g> wolfpack: next step would be to get a movie accessible to the developers that reproduces the problem, be careful with copyright concerns, though
<greg-g> it should definitely be forwarded upstream, though
<wolfpack> gre-g should I ask the reporter to up the file?
<wolfpack> file is too big - 7gb
<wolfpack> greg-g
<greg-g> wolfpack: well, that is huge, maybe they could make another recording (it sounds like they did) of a smaller size that reproduces the problem.
<charlie-tca> Note to triagers: LibreOffice from the PPA has bugs being filed in launchpad per developer's request:
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/651124/comments/15
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651124 in Ubuntu Natty (and 3 other projects) "[needs-packaging] LibreOffice Productivity Suite (affects: 35) (heat: 225)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<penguin42> hmm it's good to see that getting packaged
<charlie-tca> yes, but bugs will go against "ubuntu"
<kklimonda> that's bad - should we tag them somehow for the time being?
<yofel> charlie-tca: any tag to categorize them by? since we have no package
<kklimonda> ach, lo33
<kklimonda> yofel: ^
<yofel> ah right
 * yofel wonders why people don't use apport hooks at least for that :S
<charlie-tca> which means we have to really watch out for those bugs not having a package?
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: well, if you stumle upon bug that mentiones LibreOffice from ppa and misses the "lo33" tag you should add it.
 * penguin42 assumes they didn't like being called Loo
 * hggdh votes for calling them loo
<charlie-tca> +1 for loo
<penguin42> then you can read your documents on the loo
<hggdh> yup
<hggdh> or we can tag them wc (translating to American English)
<kklimonda> interesting, first time I've heard this word (loo)
<penguin42> haha, possibly a UKism
<kklimonda> indeed
<kklimonda>     (colloquial, Australian, New Zealand, UK, India) toilet
<kklimonda> from wiktionary
<kklimonda> so it's probably wrong ;)
<hggdh> ah well, I tried
<hggdh> ;-)
<ElPasmo> Hi people, I need help with bug 428231. Dev said that they won't fix it... so... should I set it to won't fix directly? Can anyone double-check before I do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428231 in azureus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Badly under-reports bandwidth usage. (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428231
<charlie-tca> I fail to find anything saying they won't fix it
<ElPasmo> https://jira.vuze.com/browse/SUP-138 the bug is resolved with a comment of Alon Rohter
<ElPasmo> The resolution is Not a bug...
<ElPasmo> Is not that enough? :)
<kklimonda> heh, Transmission dev has spent months on the same bug reported against his soft..
<kklimonda> we close it as invalid recently
<ElPasmo> So... should I proceed with a won't fix? or an invalid?
<kklimonda> ElPasmo: whatever suits your fancy - one way or another people will complain ;)
<ElPasmo> I see
<ElPasmo> Thanks for the help, both of you :)
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 700758 is ready to be set Triaged with a low importance. Can someone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 700758 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Posting to Facebook only shouldn't show character count (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700758
<yofel> ElPasmo: that should be reported upstream before being set to triaged
<daker> ElPasmo, yofel well Facebook has a limit of 255 character
<daker> IMHO it should display the counter
<yofel> then gwibber should use that as a limit
<daker> for Twitter use 140 and for Facebook use 255
<ElPasmo> yofel, I think I have reported... there it is... is there another upstream? :)
<yofel> gwibber is a gnome app afaik, let me check
<kklimonda> yofel: it's hosted on LP
<kklimonda> unless it changed recently
<yofel> oh, ok, I was wrong then
<yofel> ElPasmo: you can still send the message even if it's longer than 140 chars to facebook?
<ElPasmo> I think so... gonna check
<ElPasmo> yofel the answer is yes... I can still send the message.
<yofel> ok, then low should be fine
<ElPasmo> :)
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 690650 is ready to be set as Wishlist. Can someone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690650 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince should remember settings automatically (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690650
<yofel> ElPasmo: done
<ElPasmo> Thanks yofel
<yofel> was looking upstream and found gnome bug 510444 - does anyone get that report?
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 699893 is ready to be set as Triaged with a Low importance. Can someone do it for him?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 510444 in general "Last used setting is confusing" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=510444
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 699893 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "AisleRiot: Card style will not install properly (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699893
<ElPasmo> let me see
<ElPasmo> yup, I found it, but It seems to me a very bad description... you think we have to link it as upstream report?
<yofel> well, the bug should be reported upstream, but I wonder if a new bug would be better since I'm confused by that IRC log snippet
<yofel> let me try something about that game..
<ElPasmo> Yes, I can understand that... I sincerely don't know...
<ElPasmo> I think is better a new, and best described bug, than that....
<ElPasmo> But I don't know :(
<yofel> probably, you can reference that other bug maybe, the gnome bugsquad will look at it then
<ElPasmo> Ok, the thing is I'm not willing to pushing that bug upstream for myself... it's ok to leave as it is right now and wait if the reportar want to push it? isn't it?
<yofel> sure, or someone else will do it
<yofel> about that gnome-games bug: I wonder if that's a bug in ubuntu since we don't have the gnome-packagekit they mention - the game works perfectly fine in Kubuntu using kpackagekit
<yofel> can someone else look at that too please?
<charlie-tca> looks like a missing recommends, since the required package is not installed automatically.
<ElPasmo> Yes, in fact they are asking me that right now... but I'm pretty new in  this and I'm not very sure so I'm trying to respond the best I can upstream :P
<charlie-tca> If you install "gnome-packagekit" in Ubuntu, does the style changer work?
<ElPasmo> I have no gnome-packagekit :P I have packagekit... packagekit-gnome... Are you talking about one of those?
<charlie-tca> If it works with that package added, it is an ubuntu bug
<charlie-tca> packagekit-gnome
<ElPasmo> Ok, I'll check right now
<ElPasmo> give 2 min
<ElPasmo> no joy charlie-tca, with packagekit-gnome installed I've got no reaction to the Install card styles menu item...
<ElPasmo> Before a window poped up, now nothing
<charlie-tca> heh, that would be worse than?
<ElPasmo> I think so...
<ElPasmo> If I  run from a terminal I got a Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module" message... but only one time and I don't know if this happened without the packagekit-gnome installed
<charlie-tca> guessed wrong. gnome-packagekit is part of packagekit
<ElPasmo> Well, now I  have the daemon installed: packagekit, libpackagekit-glib2-13, packagekit-backend-aptcc, packagekit-gnome and python-packagekit
<ElPasmo> I'm sorry, I meant libpackagekit-glib2-14
<charlie-tca> did it work now?
<ElPasmo> no no...
<ElPasmo> My previous test was with all that installed
<ElPasmo> There are the dependencies of the packagekit-gnome :)
<ElPasmo> they are*
<charlie-tca> packagekit should allow the styles to work
<ElPasmo> It seems is not doing it right
<charlie-tca> I don't even get a pop-up window. I just get a silent fail
<ElPasmo> yup
<charlie-tca> I would leave a comment on the gnome bug that it does not work, even with gnome-packagekit installed. In fact, it fails to even pop up the window with it.
<ElPasmo> I just did that :)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<ElPasmo> (too fast for you) :PPP
<ElPasmo> Well I have to go... thanks a lot for all the helping :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Thanks for trying
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-02
<htorque_> hi all! about bug 900979 - is it ok if i just post that it happens on intel hd 2000 and 3000 or do i really need to spam the report with apport-collect information? ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900979 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maximized dash not completely covering bottom right corner (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/900979
<dlentz> Just run apport-collect so that all the info is there, it's not spam, and if others have the issue, the info might be helpful in finding a common denominator
<htorque> dlentz: thanks, problem solved: apport-collect fails."lazr.restfulclient.errors.BadRequest: HTTP Error 400: Bad Request" ;)
<RedSingularity> mvo: bug 891255 got a reply.  Have a look when you have a chance.  Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891255 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update impossible with update-manager -- loses connection to daemon (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891255
<bil21al> om26er: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-03
<mr-russ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdread/+bug/377414
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377414 in libdvdread (Debian) (and 1 other project) "libdvdread runs out of memory following libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1913 on certain DVDs - Copy protection on The Dark Knight and other recent DVDs (affects: 21) (dups: 2) (heat: 93)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<mr-russ> In there is asks to enable natty-proposed/updates, how do I do that, just though editing /etc/apt/sources.list?
<micahg> mr-russ: that's enabled in standard updates
<mr-russ> well, the person working on the bug doesn't seem to think I have it as my latest version is wrong.
<mr-russ> I'm not sure what exactly I should be asking.
<kag_anil> how to use the bug-squad's ubuntu wiki??
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-04
<tat> i have a weared thing going on with 11.4 it connects over wifi to my wrt54g but there is no way to connect with my Motorola phone via wireless
<dlentz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/303085
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 303085 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Restricted Manager needs a nicer "lock" message (affects: 1) (dups: 2)" [Low,Triaged]
<dlentz> I believe this bug should be retitled and probably given a higher priority
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> can someone mark this with a low priority pleae? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+bug/911623
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 911623 in colord (Ubuntu) "[12.04] colord is warning about already existing directorsys and users (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/citadel/+bug/911732  can someone confirm this? happening after the newest dist-upgrade (on quilt)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 911732 in citadel (Ubuntu) "[12.04] citadel-server is producing errors every second in syslog (DB: not a restored transaction DB: PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): txn_commit: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recover) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> also, why does launchpad have so mayn flags about "deleted" for the attachments on the bug? i have now uploaded the log by hand
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-05
<bil21al> any body have a look on this empathy bug.kanvendine and cassidy is not avaiable so  i am giving here bec i dont know any body else developer. any of you lead it the right way it to much dups and more people are affected by it and me also
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/902430
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902430 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in child_setup() (affects: 18) (dups: 17) (heat: 161)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<trinikrono> this is precise bil21al ?
<trinikrono> i mean if this is in precise
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/citadel/+bug/911732 can someone please mark this as high?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 911732 in citadel (Ubuntu) "[12.04] citadel-server is producing errors every second in syslog (DB: not a restored transaction DB: PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): txn_commit: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recover) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> affecting multiple users, because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quilt/+bug/911631 its pulled automaticly and there is something wrong with the default config of citadel-server. its also poducing a high load on the system, so my definition is high (to be honest my definition is critical)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 911631 in quilt (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "quilt is pulling citadel (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Fix committed]
<iceroot> hm maybe because its 12.04 its not critical but should get some views. also i dont find the ubuntu-maintainer in the package-details so i dont know what person to put on cc
<iceroot> ah its universe, so ubuntu-sponsors should be on cc
<om26er_> which team have the authoritiy to open release specific bug tasks?
<om26er_> how could i be one of them?
<stgraber> om26er_: IIRC that's restriced to the project drivers (release team + technical board) and these who have upload rights to the package (or to the component)
<rbasak> I wrote a bug pattern and filed a merge request for ~ubuntu-bugcontrol. Is this the right place?
<hggdh> rbasak: yes, we will get there ASAP
<rbasak> thanks hggdh!
<bil21al> bdmurray: in bug control application can i give more than 5 bugs links?
<bdmurray> bil21al: sure if you think they are your very best work and represent different kinds of work
<bil21al> bdmurray: as you already know i was more  involved in empathy i have  more empathy bugs but also have software center and libre office  so thats why i was asking  to attach them also ?
<bdmurray> bil21al: the point is to demonstrate different kinds of work or situations.  For example here is a bug I forwarded upstream, or here I helped a bug reporter gather detailed information etc....  They don't need to be about different packages.
<bil21al> ok i understand
<hjd> hm... anyone has any suggestions for how to follow up bug 848607?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 848607 in terminal (Ubuntu) "unable to complete installation of audacity or amarok due to inability to type password when prompted in terminal (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848607
<bdmurray> hjd: I'd explain how to perform the same steps using a gui and see if that resolves the issue.
<hjd> bdmurray: thanks, didn't think of that. Would a link to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/how-to-add-a-ppa-to-software-sources-in-ubuntu/ plus a short description suffice?
<bdmurray> hjd: Yes, I think so.
<hjd> bdmurray: added a comment now. Thanks again :)
<bdmurray> hjd: thank you for helping out!
<hjd> Here's another thing which puzzles me: at a glance bug 898380 looks like a duplicate of bug 772076, it's a bit more complicated. Apparently, on Natty one issue keeps it from starting, however on Oneiric it's two issues. So even if the first issue was fixed, the second one would still affect oneiric.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 898380 in giver (Ubuntu) "giver don't start on 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898380
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772076 in giver (Ubuntu) "Giver does not start (affects: 17) (dups: 3) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772076
<micahg> hjd: so, I'd suggest clarifying the bugs so that each one addresses a single issue
<hjd> micahg: ok. I added comments and edited the titles to easier tell them apart.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-06
<iceroot> are we facing some kernel-panics on boot about io.c incorrect and upstart cant start on 12.04 after latest dist-upgrade? (cant do launchpad-searching atm)
<htorque> iceroot: there have been some reports on UF: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904842
<iceroot> htorque: thank you, thats the issue i am facing, i willl create an bug on this
<brendand> todays precise installer is crashing?
<brendand> is that a known issue?
<jibel> brendand, bug 912563 maybe ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912563 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in _decode_value(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'decode' (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912563
<brendand> jibel - don't think so. anyway i tried again and it didn't happen
 * brendand shrugs
<hggdh> jibel: redsocks just made it into Debian. Since DebianImportFreeze is next week, we should not need to request a sync, right?
<hggdh> jibel: and good morning
<jibel> good morning hggdh
<jibel> hggdh, I'm really not mastering sync rules. sorry
<hggdh> jibel: no prob, will check
<philobyte> bot asked me to pick a package for bug 912787.  Bug involve system crash hang.  Dunno whether the item at fault is 3d display driver related, drm related, or kernel related.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912787 in ubuntu "minecraft causes system hang/crash on 2500k (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912787
<philobyte> ideas for how to decide?
<charlie-tca> If the bug is in minecraft/caused by minecraft, why wouldn't it be a minecraft bug?
<hggdh> philobyte: hum. It seems it is driven by some sort of minecraft's behaviour, but trashing the system is unusual
<hggdh> philobyte: suggestion: repeat the issue, then, (1) run htop, and kill SEGV minecraft (2) open a bug via the apport crash dialog, and make 912787 a dup of it
<hggdh> but charlie-tca is correct, a first approach is to assign it to minecraft
<philobyte> hggdh: OK done, new bug 912787
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912787 in ubuntu "minecraft causes system hang/crash on 2500k (dup-of: 912863)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912787
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912863 in ubuntu "Xorg freeze - minecraft full screen (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912863
<hggdh> philobyte: how did you collect the data for this bug?
<hggdh> if it was frozen... when?
<philobyte> hggdh: rebooted, and it prompted to enter a bug report.  however one element crashed (apport.something something to do with graphics- intel
<philobyte> hggdh: since rebooted, did apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; then reproduced in a few minutes. now it just hangs, cannot do ps and no response to ping.
<hggdh> philobyte: which component prompted for a crash report?
<philobyte> hggdh: xorg
<philobyte> hggdh: I think... not really sure..
<hggdh> so why did the bug get assigned to Ubuntu instead of xorg?
<hggdh> you overrode it?
<philobyte> hggdh: because I ¨knew better¨ yup.
<hggdh> right. Unfortunately, I would guess you did not, not really ;-)
<hggdh> look at /var/crash, and see what apport reports you have there
<philobyte> hggdh: un-huh... four reports from xserver-xorg-video-intel from January 2nd..one from a few minutes ago from chromium browser, another from jan 2 about update-manager
<hggdh> darn! nothing really applicable
<philobyte> also.  /var/crash/.lock is there, dated 13h07 (currently 13h34.)
<hggdh> philobyte: we will need to repeat -- we have to get the data *before* you reboot, and -- consequently -- before the system freezes
<philobyte> so run apport-bug now?
<hggdh> no, there is nothing wrong on your system right now
<philobyte> ok... the suspense is killing me... what are you suggesting I do?
<philobyte> I can log in remotely with minecraft running, before it hangs?
<bil21al> bdmurray: please set its importance  to medium  and also triage it  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/900921
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900921 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "can't create new conversations from the contact list (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> philobyte: yes, this should help. We need to identify which component is getting lost (I am guessing, right now, either the kernel or Xorg)
<bdmurray> bil21al: medium although its wishlist upstream?
<bil21al> bdmurray: ohh sorry sorry sorry yes yes its wishlist in upstream it would be  opinion in downstream
<bil21al> actually there is another bug in front of me
<bil21al> so
<bil21al> and wishlist would be importance
<bdmurray> I'm not sure opinion is the best status as then it won't show up in default searches so it will be harder for people to find
<bdmurray> which then invites more duplicates
<hggdh> bdmurray: let's leave it as medium, then?
<philobyte> hggdh: ok submitted two more, once just after starting minecraft, other one, is now in hang state, but remote session still works, not rebooting for now (using laptop for this session)
<bil21al> hmm than set triage in status and  imp wishlist
<bdmurray> hggdh: medium is an importance and opinion is a status. ;-)
<bdmurray> bil21al: done, thanks!
<bil21al> bdmurray:thanks to u
<hggdh> bdmurray: duh.
<hggdh> bdmurray: it should then be wontfix, since upstream will not fix it (they are relying on the haze transition)
<karni> Hi guys. Could you please confirm I should have assigned this to unity rather than compiz? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/912885 Thank you.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Newly opened eog window does not gain focus. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<karni> It's a really frustrating bug, and I'm wondering if my compiz/unity config is broken and I can clean it up somehow, or it's a real bug.
<karni> Cheers
<philobyte> hggdg: anything you want me to do while I have the system half-hung (minecraft is hung, but my remote session is ok?)
<hggdh> philobyte: if you can issue commands remotely, check dmesg for a kernel OOPS/bug: dmesg|less
<hggdh> philobyte: and see if you can pinpoint an OOPS
<hggdh> or anything "weird"
<philobyte> hggh:  cpu backtraces, one after the other?
<hggdh> philobyte: for example
<hggdh> if you see them, then we have a linux (this is the kernel) bug
<philobyte> hggdh: OK added it to bug 912863
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912863 in ubuntu "Xorg freeze - minecraft full screen (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912863
<hggdh> philobyte: not good enough ;-)
<philobyte> hggdh:  also, this time, the sound hangs ... not enough... what is needed?
<hggdh> philobyte: run 'apport-collect 912863' from the remote session. I already re-tasked the bug to the kernel
<hggdh> philobyte: there is a slew of different data we need for kernel bugs
<philobyte> hggdh: I dunno, the apport-bug thing stuck me into a curses-based browser to authenticate... succeeded, but just had a logged in screen... the report didn't make it into the report...
<philobyte> hggdh: OK second time, got through it ok.  bug updated
<philobyte> bug 912863 updated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912863 in linux (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze - minecraft full screen (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912863
<philobyte> hggdh: anything else useful to collect?
<hggdh> philobyte: a description of what you were doing (already there), and what you did to grab the data
<hggdh> philobyte: if you cannot access the system locally but are still able to do so remotely, this is a good bit of info
<philobyte> hggdh: ok added two comments about that.
<hggdh> philobyte: there is a request to try it with the new kernel (3.2.0-8)
<philobyte> hggdh:  The kernel upgrade actually fixed it.  My kernel was still at 3.0.0 because whenever I did apt-get upgrade, the kernel was being kept-back.  forced it forward, and the new kernel is ok, or at least it will take more effort to provoke the issue.
<philobyte> hgghd:  thank you!
<hggdh> philobyte: cool! Please add this comment in the bug, and mark it invalid (at least for now)
<micahg> philobyte: you generally want a dist-upgrade instead of an upgrade to get those newer packages like kernels
<hggdh> or to use update-manager (or use synaptic, and be very careful on what you upgrade)-- dist-upgrade *can* break your system
<micahg> philobyte: ^^ yes, see what hggdh said
<bkerensa> bdmurray: You know in the logout/shutdown/sys settings indicator it has a field called "Software is up to date" well I noticed in 12.04 if you do a sudo apt-get update and their are new updates it doesnt immediatly update that field to "Updates Available"
<bdmurray> bkerensa: do you know about how long it takes?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I'm not sure I just noticed but I have update-manager open and it shows I have updates available but the indicator thing is not reflecting updates available and its been 10 mins now
<bkerensa> if I knew what that indicator package was I could report a bug
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I'm guessing its indicator-session
<bdmurray> I used 'ps aux | grep indicator'
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I also noticed that I cannot take screenshots when I have indicator-session toggled :(
<bdmurray> bkerensa: gnome-screenshot --delay=seconds
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I have filed bug #912971
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 912971 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "indicator-session inaccurately reports "Software Up to Date" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912971
<bdmurray> bkerensa: cool, thanks
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Eventually I hope to apply for control.. I had applied months ago but got denied so I kind of have avoided applying again :)
<bkerensa> I think its actually been a year now
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-07
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Should gnome-screenshot work when selecting the indicator-session if it should I could report that too
<trinikage> hey guys i wanted to know if to close a bug 622185 since it was a needs packaging and now the package has landed in precise
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 622185 in debian (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] bsnes (affects: 5) (heat: 14)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622185
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/modemmanager/+pots/modemmanager/en_AU/6/+translate and https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/modemmanager/+pots/modemmanager/en_AU/8/+translate are bitesize bugs worth fixing as a starter
<iceroot> :( launchpad has a timeout for adding something to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 :( seems the number of comments is to big :( but there is a very important thing to add
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 26 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 1145) (dups: 2) (heat: 5310)" [High,New]
<iceroot> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Desktop-Linux-increases-presence-1404957.html
 * penguin42 has run out of ideas for the reporter of bug 880130 - I think it's udev timeout of sometype - anyone more familiar with those?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 880130 in linux (Ubuntu) "Computer locks up just after grub about 10% of boots (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880130
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-08
<txomon|home> Hi, can anyone have a look in bug 485067
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485067 in linux (Ubuntu) "wireless card malfunction (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485067
<txomon|home> hi, guest account, when blocked by timeout (screensaver for example) cannot be unlocked, is it know issue?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-31
<TheLordOfTime> well, Eeebottu's gone again from -bugs-announce
<TheLordOfTime> figures.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, welcome back.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, mind giving me sone insight on Eeebotu?
<TheLordOfTime> regarding what you use for bug announcements (what plugins/botframework/etc)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: darn!
<hggdh> I am losing internet here, forgot to restart it
<Kaapa> hey there - been asked to fill more information about the package that my bug refers to
<Kaapa> on my case it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1094800 . is "linux" the correct keyword for a kernel related issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1094800 in linux (Ubuntu) "Toshiba z930 fails to resume after second suspend on kernel >=3.4" [Undecided,New]
<Kaapa> not sure if I shuold add something like powersave or something
<penguin42> hmm with Debian frozen it's nigh on impossible to get anything fixed there and I guess it's going to be a while before that sorts itself out
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> only thing i've seen are things pushed to unstable, and that's usually nginx
<penguin42> well at least that's something
<TheLordOfTime> but unstable's only partly frozen i think
<TheLordOfTime> and i know experimental's not frozen, there was a ZNC upload post-freeze.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: sid is supposed to be frozen as well
<TheLordOfTime> when i talked to the mentors, they said it was semi-frozen
<TheLordOfTime> "no new features"
<TheLordOfTime> but "bugfixes accepted"
<TheLordOfTime> kind of how any given ubuntu release is :P
<TheLordOfTime> but that was at least 3 weeks ago
<penguin42> hmm ok, asking on #debina-bugs taffit said 'people are not supposed to push changed to sid that are not release material'
<penguin42> so I guess that depends how they call it
<TheLordOfTime> well i know nginx had a segfault bug fixed
<TheLordOfTime> and that got in :P
<penguin42> yeh I guess the problem with my bugs is they don't seg on Debian
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, critical bugs i think get fixed
<TheLordOfTime> most of the bugfixes for Ubuntu nginx though i pull from upstream
<TheLordOfTime> and reverse-engineer/backport as necessary
<penguin42> wow, google archives of mail-archive.com are fast enough that it finds a hit from a change to a bug 10 minutes ago
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 10 in Launchpad itself "It says "displaying matching bugs 1 to 8 of 8", but there is 9" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10
<melodie> hello
<melodie> bb in 2013 :)
<penguin42> bug 1094278 and bug 584787 confuse me; I don't think I see why the fix given in 584787 fixes the other
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1094278 in uucp (Ubuntu) "cu doesn't connect properly to a serial console" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094278
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584787 in uucp (Ubuntu) "cu 1.07-20build1 mispackaged" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584787
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-01
<TheLordOfTime> someone ping me when hggdh shows up, i've got a request for him
<om26er> Anyone with multimonitors and using unity. Can you please test and confirm if bug 1092336 exisits
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1092336 in Unity "Attempting to start Launcher keynav with Dash up fails on 2nd monitor" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092336
<om26er> also a test for bug 1091623 will be helpful
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1091623 in Unity "Display switching with Super+P causes Dash to appear" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091623
 * penguin42 wonders - do we have any way to mark an ubuntu forum post as 'omg don't do that it'll confuse the heck out of you'?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, tag it if it lets you
<penguin42> what with?
<TheLordOfTime> "don't-do-this"
<TheLordOfTime> nah idk
<TheLordOfTime> other than respond to the thread i think...
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, is it related to a bug at all?
<TheLordOfTime> or not?
<penguin42> yeh, bug 1093946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1093946 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince fails to open PDF files. worked prior to Ubuntu 12.10 upgrade [-WARNING **: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpoppler-glib.so.8: undefined symbol: cairo_mesh_pattern_begin_patch]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093946
<TheLordOfTime> got the thread?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I've been helping the guy with it - he bodged a version of a library in to work around a NX problem as per the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081746&highlight=nomachine
 * penguin42 is just writing a comment on the bug
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, are they manually installing RARING stuff?
<TheLordOfTime> if they do i'm going to have a field day on that thread :P
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I think their manually installing previous stuff, copying library files around
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Please do
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, are you able to pastebin me the output of this on quantal: apt-cache rdepends libcairo2 (which seems to be referenced), and apt-cache rdepends evince (also referenced) ?
<TheLordOfTime> i need that for my rant.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: No, I'm on raring
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> crap
<TheLordOfTime> any bugsquader: if you have quantal, can you pastebin the output of `apt-cache rdepends libcairo2`?  thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> i'm still slightly hung over, but rdepends of libcairo2 would mean stuff that depends on libcairo2 right
<TheLordOfTime> i don't trust my own judgement just now
<penguin42> haha, might be best to wait before writing a rant then :-)
<TheLordOfTime> just answered my own question
<TheLordOfTime> askubuntu and ubuntuforums are useful
<TheLordOfTime> and you're sure that thread and the bug you linked me are related to each other?
<TheLordOfTime> before i hit submit :p
<penguin42> of course not :-)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> well they need the rant anyways
<penguin42> I'm only going by the reporters info; and he revered what he did and his evince works again
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> the ubuntuforums thread just got an earful from me.
<TheLordOfTime> and the forums council just received an earful from me about how they should make such workaround suggestions against policy
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Well, people will always find a work around when things are broken for them; but as I said in the bugreport it's better to do such a hack with an LD_PRE_LOAAD
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> you may want to poke the thread about such things as well, although its in general help
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-02
<TheLordOfTime> correct me if i'm wrong, but  wouldn't this fall under the scope of bash-completion?
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1095180
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095180 in etckeeper (Ubuntu) "incorrect bash-completion" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> TheLordOfTime: etckeeper ships its own bash-completion file so no
<pedro_> happy new year folks :-)
<hggdh> ding-o-bell pedro_
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: bash-completion indeed
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: oops. If, as yofel says, etckeeper has its own bash completion script, then it is there
 * hggdh should read the backlog in full
<pedro_> hggdh: happy new year!
<hggdh> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, hggdh, OK, wasn't sure, but its missing apport information, should we ask them to apport-collect for the bug?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: etckeeper does not have an apport hook, so all that the OP needs to do is state the UBuntu and etckeeper version (lsb_release -a and dpkg -l etckeeper\*)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: and a delicate nudge to use ubuntu-bug next time
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-03
<llee> how can i automate the generation of logs files? (e.g. the list of files attached in https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1090897)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1090897 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Segfault on ccsm" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<xnox> llee: it's an apport hook.
<llee> xnox: noted. i did apport-collect to my another bug id. but, no logs attached. is that expected?
<xnox> llee: well it runs the hook for the package, if there is one. If the bug is against the package that has no hooks, only small standard set of information is collected.
<llee> xnox: noted. thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, (from -quality) is there anything left to really discuss?  Both sides of the email chain seem to be against the merging, so there's nothing left to do on it?
<TheLordOfTime> its pretty much handled as it is, so there's nothing left for that discussion
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: yes, but not about joining bugs and quality. I just sent an email about it
 * TheLordOfTime has no email access from this system right now
<TheLordOfTime> GMail's being evil with my internet right now
<TheLordOfTime> (high lag on this network in this region right now)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, just got access to the email, i agree we have to do something.  suggestions?
<TheLordOfTime> because reworking how bugs are handled would take a while.
<TheLordOfTime> probably would need a whole time at UDS or some meeting area to discuss it.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I think so too. This is why I consider now a good moment to start, and have something more concrete for UDS
<hggdh> so, what I am hoping for is that we start the discussion on email, and move from there
<TheLordOfTime> we may want to start it under the bugcontrol list
<TheLordOfTime> get controller opinions first
<hggdh> yes, not a bad idea at all. I will forward my email to -control (and I am sort of amazed I did not do it to begin with)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-04
<slacker_nl> j wy
<slacker_nl> uh
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i'm probably not going to comment - spring semester starts in 3 days, so i'm rushing to get everything ready (books, computer system, local apt mirror so i don't have to rely on some server far away, etc.)
<TheLordOfTime> (on the email chain in the controllers list)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: we have time, and you are the lord of it ;-) I am in no hurry
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<om26er> So I was thinking that if we are going to run bug days there should be something in the IRC channel topic to tell people who is the vanguard (the one or a few to help new people with triage) for the time and people should change shifts
<hggdh> om26er: not a bad idea. pedro_ could help there
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, point of discussion amongst yourself and bdmurray and whomever else: you may need to add additional bugcontrollers to the ACL at bdmurray's discretion so that if nobody's here, someone else can help set the topic for the bug days. (for the channel)
<TheLordOfTime> or, just ask me for the commands - i'm pretty irc-fluent.
<hggdh> will check with the bugmeister. I see nothing against it
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, would https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sks/+bug/1096116 get the needs-packaging tag/topic note ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096116 in sks (Debian) "New version 1.1.4 available" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> (its filed against Ubuntu too)
<TheLordOfTime> (its probably a wishlist bug anyways)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, looks like an ITP (Intent To Package) though, hence the ping.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: the package is being updated on debian, so I think this would be a sync or merge, eventually
<TheLordOfTime> so just leave it?
 * TheLordOfTime would love to see sks updated though :P
<hggdh> I think so. When it is released on Debian, we will act
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, yofel, does using 'sudo' break standard bashcompletion?
<TheLordOfTime> (regarding my comments on bug 1095180)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095180 in etckeeper (Ubuntu) "incorrect bash-completion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095180
<njin> hallo can someone assign the package to bug 1096002 ? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096002 in Ubuntu "Multipath does not work with EMC 5300 Storage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096002
<TheLordOfTime> njin, which package?
 * TheLordOfTime should read more first.
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-05
<JohnTeddy> I have an laptop that is a couple years old and was cheap at the time, it uses Intel i915 graphics. When I plugin an external monitor, it freezes sometimes. I'm able to move the mouse around, or do control/alt/f2, though nothing responds in the gui.
<JohnTeddy> I tried updating to xorg-edgers, and x swat ubuntu, then ppa-purge to revert back.. I tried downgrading mesa... nothing I do seems to work.
<JohnTeddy> I followed various instructions on launchpad.
<JohnTeddy> I can see errors in dmesg and in .xsessions-errors
<JohnTeddy> I don't really know how to diagnose this well, and I'm not sure what to do at this point.
<jarlath> One application (System Monitor) is behaving odd in terms of window management. I maximize so the window controls are merged with the global-menu and quit. When I next run it, it is not maximized in this way, but as large as it can be as a stand-alone window. No other applicaiton is doing this. What do I file the bug against, the window manager or the applicaition?
<mitya57> jarlath: I can reproduce this bug with metacity, so please file it against gnome-system-monitor.
<mitya57> If you give me the bug number, I'll even confirm it :)
<jarlath> Thank you mitya57 . Are you using Unity 2D then? I'm using 3D which means, I think, that compiz is the window manager.
<mitya57> jarlath: I'm using gnome classic with metacity
<mitya57> and I can reproduce it here => it's not a bug in some window manager, but in g-s-m itself
<jarlath> mitya57: that was my next question :) Thanks, I'll have a link in a moment.
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1096339
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096339 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Application does not remember it's previous windowed state" [Undecided,New]
<mitya57> jarlath: done: bug 1096339
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1096339 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Application does not remember it's previous windowed state" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096339
<jarlath> thanks mitya57
<jarlath> Same issue with update-manager, could you confirm please?
<mitya57> jarlath: on 12.10 update-manager is not maximizable at all, so I can't confirm it
<jarlath> mitya57: Okay, I'm on 12.04. Thanks for that.
<jarlath> Can a 12.04 user confirm my issue for 12.04 before I send a bug report?
<mitya57> I don't think there are many 12.04 users online here...
<hjd> mitya57: I think update-manager is maximizable on 12.10 if you have updates available. I can't verify that right now, but I remember seeing the issue you are discussing.
<mitya57> hjd: thanks
<mitya57> jarlath: so please feel free to file a bug, hopefully someone will look at it
<jarlath> mitya57: ok.
<dariebi> hi all, i got a problem with the time display. theres now (date format not supported)
<dariebi> hi all, i got a problem with the time display. theres now (date format not supported)  can somebody help me?
<TheLordOfTime> dariebi, you may want to ask in #ubuntu for help, if it is a bug you can come back here and we can help you file the bug (although #ubuntu would likely say how to file a bug if it is one)
<penguin42> hmm it does seem to be possible to get stuff into sid; some nice person merged a fix of mine for horgand
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-06
<lemonsqueeze> hiya, i'd like to request an SRU for bug #1085457
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085457 in xnee (Ubuntu) "cnee broken in lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085457
<lemonsqueeze> looking for a bug supervisor to target the bug to lucid (as per wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates)
<lemonsqueeze> am i in the right place ?
<penguin42> it's a bit quiet today, if you don't get any response then you could also try #ubuntu-devel  but let me just look at that bug first
<lemonsqueeze> oh yeah, sunday ...
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: Can you confirm whether the version in raring works?
<lemonsqueeze> yup
<lemonsqueeze> using it at the moment
<lemonsqueeze> 3.13-1 that is
<penguin42> ok, good
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: So then I guess the problem you might hit is that you don't have a fix so much as an upgrade to latest is the fix, you will probably get some push back from just jumping to a new version
<lemonsqueeze> hmm, what's the best way then ? initially i thought of asking for a backport but apparently it's not appropriate for bugs ...
<penguin42> hmm interesting package - hadn't come across that before
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: Is this it always breaks or it just breaks with those options?
<lemonsqueeze> from what i can tell it's always broken.
<penguin42> ok, and it's a different bug than bug 706794 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706794 in xnee (Ubuntu) "gnee/pnee packages for Ubuntu lucid crash on record" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706794
<lemonsqueeze> yeah, it doesn't crash. it's just that it doesn't work at all
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> do you know if the version in precise (3.11) works?
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: I've marked it as Fix Released - because the newer version works as you say; now that means it's then closer to the right state to ask for an sru I think
<lemonsqueeze> ok
<lemonsqueeze> haven't tried 3.11. Can give it a shot if necessary
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: It might be worth it; the interesting question I think is whether it needs a fix for Precise as well as lucid
<lemonsqueeze> ok, one moment ...
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: If you can find an actual fix in that went into xnee that fixed the problem then you have a much better chance of getting sru - i.e. if you can say 'we need *that* patch' then I think you've got a much better chance
 * penguin42 goes to get breakfast - back in 30mins or so
<lemonsqueeze> ok
<lemonsqueeze> have to reboot to test, will be back afterwards
<lemonsqueeze> enjoy breakfast =)
<lemonsqueeze> ok, cnee works under precise. so 3.11 ok as far as this bug is concerned
<penguin42> ok, so add that as a comment to the bug; so in that case it's just Lucid you're after fixing
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: I've added a nominate for Lucid on it and added a comment; it might be worth checking with some others on -devel etc but I don't think it could be SRUd without finding a patch
<lemonsqueeze> ok, thanks dave.
<lemonsqueeze> i thought SRU in this case would be straightforward. it's probably not worth the time finding the exact patch as long as affected ppl can find the bug report ...
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: yeh I don't think generally the SRUs are 'this is the problem - here is the fix' because they are low risk; where as putitng in a new version people worry about if it will break anything else
<alo21> hi. I am fixing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1095521
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095521 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "Manpage for mount list different options in same paragraph (keybits, nofail, iversion)" [Undecided,In progress]
<penguin42> great
<alo21> Once I did, Do I propose a merge, or attach a patch to the bug?
 * TheLordOfTime glances in
<penguin42> alo21: So is it an Ubuntu specific bug or general upstream?
<alo21> penguin42, as I can see here, is a Ubuntu specific
<penguin42> alo21: OK, it's worth checking though - if it was in upstream as well I'd send it upstream
<penguin42> alo21: But if it's an ubuntu only then you have a choice of attaching a debdiff, or doing a bzr branch - bzr branches normally go in quicker in my experiences
<TheLordOfTime> is util-linux pulled from Debian at all?
<TheLordOfTime> if so, does the b ug exist in Debian?
<penguin42> I would have thought so, so it's also worth checking that
<TheLordOfTime> (if so, a patch should be sent to Debian too)
<TheLordOfTime> because if the package is, at any point, pulled into Ubuntu from Debian, then its worth checking in Debian, even if there's an ubuntu delta (such that ubuntu-only changes happened after being synced from Debian)
<TheLordOfTime> in which case you may want to just attach a patch, so that it can easily be sent to Debian (they don't use bzr nor merging :P)
<alo21> penguin42, TheLordOfTime I checked in Debian, and seems that the bug is not reported here
<penguin42> alo21: But is it actually in debian; i.e. is the package just  a copy of the debian package so the change should go back into debian anyway?
<alo21> penguin42, yea... it comes from debian, and now is x.ubuntu4
<alo21> penguin42, What should I do? Check the bug in upstream, and if it is there too, fix it upstream?
<alo21> Upstream I mean not debian
<penguin42> alo21: Well it's always worth checking upstream to see if they already fixed it; if it affects upstream then you should send your patch upstream; I tend to also attach the patch to the ubuntu bug and also connect the upstream bug report to the ubuntu one
<alo21> penguin42, hmm... well. I've never work upstream. So is it the upstream code: http://freecode.com/projects/util-linux
<alo21> ?
<penguin42> hmm, I was going to check on http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/util-linux   but the 'homepage' link on there is broken
<penguin42> alo21: Yes I think so
<TheLordOfTime> i'd also suggest filing this in Debian.
<penguin42> yep
<TheLordOfTime> if it gets fixed/accepted in Debian (and it likely will), then we can sync the fixed package to Raring assuming it doesn't break anything (some'll check with release and devel teams), and for older releases with the issue it may be SRU-able
<TheLordOfTime> but given the proximity to the april release i'm erring on the side of caution, probably more than i should be.
<alo21> good
<TheLordOfTime> but also i should point this out:
<TheLordOfTime> Debian's under freeze.
<TheLordOfTime> so the bugfix in Debian may take a while.
<TheLordOfTime> and i mean a *while*
 * TheLordOfTime checks debian freeze status pretty much daily
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Debian seems a bit weird on this; they've been stuck since July; some packagers seem to be ok about taking fixes into sid, some not
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, usually i see the packages I monitor hit Experimental
<TheLordOfTime> (usually znc, sometimes nginx)
<TheLordOfTime> so i usually don't ahve to worry much about sid/testing
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I got a fix for horgand into sid and that bubbled back into Raring quickly; I was quite surprised
<TheLordOfTime> you must've had a sync happen
<TheLordOfTime> they have... what... random sync times?
<TheLordOfTime> usually i have to request syncs (universe things)
<TheLordOfTime> but sometimes syncs pull in things :P
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I can't tell from the bug 891939 what caused the sync
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 891939 in horgand (Ubuntu) "horgand segfaults at startup (due to buffer overflow)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891939
<alo21> TheLordOfTime, penguin42 I checked the code (upstream), and seems there is no line about 'keybits' related to my bug
<TheLordOfTime> alo21, then its likely a debian-originated manpage bu
<TheLordOfTime> g
<TheLordOfTime> alo21, or they fixed it upstream and it has yet to trickle into Debian
 * penguin42 looks
<alo21> TheLordOfTime, It is so weird that some line are different/missed upstream
<penguin42> alo21: Not necessarily, it might be a patch added by debian
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> i see that a lot of time
<TheLordOfTime> s
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, stupid keyboard
<penguin42> alo21: RIght, if you look at the package you'll see that the util-linux_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu4.diff.gz  contains the patch that adds it
<penguin42> (Oddly It doesn't seem to be cleanly done with a debian/patches directly)
<alo21> penguin42, so.. is neither related to debain, but Ubuntu only. Right?
<penguin42> alo21: Not sure - that's a diff between the upstream and what Ubuntu has
<alo21> penguin42, I will download debian source and check
<TheLordOfTime> since we're not sure i'd suggest attaching the patch *and* proposing the bzr merge.
<TheLordOfTime> so if it has to be fixed in Debian, we can just upstream it
<penguin42> yeh
<TheLordOfTime> or if it has to be fixed upstream, we send the patch there too.
<alo21> penguin42, debian doesn't have mount manpage
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay, that's weird...
<penguin42> alo21: ?
<TheLordOfTime> i found a discrepancy in the php5 package...
<alo21> penguin42, sorry, It has
 * TheLordOfTime goes to ping the relevant channels about it
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: 'discrepancy' ?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, they dropped php5-mcrypt, php5-imap, and a couplle of others from the php5 source package, replaced with stuff in Universe
<TheLordOfTime> but the universe stuff (if they're versioned right) is using 5.4.6 series of code
<TheLordOfTime> and raring has 5.4.9 php5
<TheLordOfTime> discrepancy, or breakage, or both?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Got split, then main one got updated and universe hasn't got there yet?
<TheLordOfTime> the changelog of the drop is raring-only
<alo21> penguin42, is there a way to check manpage syntax from a file like file.1?
<TheLordOfTime> the changes prevent backporting due to breakage, i'll ask where i need to about it
<penguin42> alo21: Not that I'm aware of
<penguin42> alo21: I see that bug in my debian vm
 * TheLordOfTime needs to backport it for special-case use in a Precise server.
<TheLordOfTime> hence PPAs  :P
<alo21> penguin42, the bug is in Debian too
<alo21> If I well checked
<TheLordOfTime> alo21, i can upstream the bug, if you attach a patch to the ubuntu bug i'll forward that ot Debian too (make sure it applies cleanly to Debian)
<TheLordOfTime> or you can, if you want
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't care :P
<alo21> ok. I will make a debdiff
<TheLordOfTime> just a patch would suffice
<TheLordOfTime> not sure Debian accepts debdiffs :P
<alo21> TheLordOfTime, OK
<TheLordOfTime> ... assuming my system ever stops being SLOW
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: They take debdiffs
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, oh good, then a debdiff'll suffice.
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay, apparently my internet needs slapping, so i can't upstream the bug right now
 * TheLordOfTime grabs the diagnostic tools and a hammer and goes to fix his network
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: diffs with the http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/  tags at the top seem to make packagers happy; they don't need to do much, it has the links to what it fixes and you get to put your name in it
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, assuming you wrote the patch that is
<penguin42> yep
<TheLordOfTime> my name ends up in the changelogs more than not because of upstream patches :P
 * TheLordOfTime pulls upstream patches and applies them in ubuntu, thereby getting his name in debian/changelog at least once
<TheLordOfTime> moreso for nginx, apparently *I* am the go-to guy for ubuntu bugfixing for nginx :/
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh which is a bit weird, if I put a patch in as a diff then I don't appear in changelog but I appear in the diff
<TheLordOfTime> and debian/changelog :P
<TheLordOfTime> for me, case in point: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/1.1.19-1ubuntu0.1
<TheLordOfTime> also, for my much older commits to things, before they gave me correct changelog entries...
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/0.7.65-1ubuntu2.3 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/1.0.5-1ubuntu0.1
 * TheLordOfTime still got his name in the changelogs
<TheLordOfTime> albeit the address there is no longer active.
<alo21> penguin42, TheLordOfTime have I to apport change in debian manpage, or ubuntu?
<penguin42> apport?
<alo21> penguin42, bring*
<penguin42> alo21: Pick one, doesn't really matter which if they both have the same problem; attach the fix to one, and then whichever way add the debian bug as also-affects on the Launchpad bug
<alo21> penguin42, OK
<penguin42> alo21: That wya the fix is visible to both of them - just say what you've done
<alo21> penguin42, may be the lines are different
<penguin42> alo21: If it's just a line number diff then the patch will probably apply cleanly anyway
<penguin42> alo21: But like you can apply it to one and then just in the other one just point to the patch
<alo21> penguin42, I read guides online. Is there a way to create a debdiff, without make a .dsc file?
<penguin42> I think debuild can do it all for you - but I can't remember the details; but if it gets a bit messy a plain diff should do
<arand> debdiff only works on (u)debs or dsc files; are you thinking of dpkg-source --commit?
<alo21> penguin42, I a build with the debuild, there will be changelog changes too in my debdiff
<alo21> if I build* ...
<TheLordOfTime> debuild -S will generate a source package
<TheLordOfTime> you can do a debdiff then
<TheLordOfTime> that's what I do for my bugs, although usually they're security bugs for stuff
<TheLordOfTime> so i have to follow a specific changelog format
<TheLordOfTime> so even if I don't use the generated source package, i do it for a debdiff
<TheLordOfTime> ... which explains all the cruft in my packaging directories
<alo21> TheLordOfTime, I think is not good put changelog changes in a debdiff
<TheLordOfTime> you and I can argue later on that
<TheLordOfTime> security team wants em, some don't
<alo21> ok
<TheLordOfTime> usually i include them anyways, if Debian says "Remove the changelog" then add an exclude rule when you run debdiff
<TheLordOfTime> but i usually include them anyways
<TheLordOfTime> now, explain to me why you think its not good to put changelogs into a debdiff
<TheLordOfTime> including in a diff, i'd understand
<TheLordOfTime> but a debdiff usually *has* to have a changelog entry somewhere
<penguin42> lemonsqueeze: What do you expect 'gnee' to do?  It disappears (even on raring) when I hit record but still seems to be running in the background, is that the expected behaviour?
<alo21> TheLordOfTime, and, as always, I have to upgrade the number too. Right?
<TheLordOfTime> alo21,  for an ubuntu debdiff, yes, you should, as well as follow the number patterns
<TheLordOfTime> lemme pull those up forst
<TheLordOfTime> first *
<TheLordOfTime> what's the version in Ubuntu now?
<TheLordOfTime> (note for Debian i usually upload a patch and let the maintainers incorporate the patch :P)
<alo21> x_ubuntu4, so I put 5
<TheLordOfTime> i think its 4.1
<TheLordOfTime> not 5
<alo21> why?
<TheLordOfTime> just standby
<TheLordOfTime> i lost the link, i could poke thes ecurity team but i'd rather poke MOTU to fidn ubuntu versioning guides
<TheLordOfTime> the version numbering is all explained already in some wiki doc somewhere, i forgot where it was though
<TheLordOfTime> okay, i know this one's under the security team domain, but i follow its versioning numbering pretty much everywhere unless told otherwise (with nginx, znc, php5, etc. this versioning scheme seems to be the standard, even with non-security updates): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<TheLordOfTime> so unless MOTU says otherwise, i'd follow that version scheme
<TheLordOfTime> s/MOTU/the governing guidelines for that package or that pocket/
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, repeat what you said in -gnome here please.
<TheLordOfTime> since i wanted to ping you, but missed you joining here :P
 * TheLordOfTime could paste logs, but is currently fighting against  his computer over the clipboard
<TheLordOfTime> ah, there we go, here's the info: jbicha (who knows things) said that "the SRU team generally prefers using the same version numbering you'd use for security bugs"
<TheLordOfTime> assuming stable release then it falls under that.
<alo21> TheLordOfTime, do you think is ok: http://ubuntuone.com/3dUKaoqDwWTi6i6Vf2xuua
<alo21> ?
<Teufelchen> could anyone have a look, please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1079801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079801 in mesa (Ubuntu) "mysterious application behaviour for the intel "sandy bridge" hardware" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> ooh a mysterious bug
<penguin42> Teufelchen: Ah that one; I was the one who was asking for some information a few weeks back on it
<Teufelchen> penguin42, i tried to add some information. not sure if it is enough
<penguin42> Teufelchen: The problem is it's not obvious that your problem is actually related to sandy bridge; you're seeing crashes - but how do you know it's related to it being a sandy bridge
<Teufelchen> i dont know, its intuition. the updates on a different machine with a nvidia graphics chip worked fine yesterday, when compiz related stuff was updated
<penguin42> Teufelchen: I'd run a memtest on that machine; get yourself an older memtest86 binary; the one on the Quantal image is very broken
<Teufelchen> system rescue cd?
<Teufelchen> what if the memtest shows no errors?
<penguin42> yeh, just get a rescue cd or any ubuntu install cd (older than Quantal) and run a memtest for a few hours
<penguin42> if memtest doesn't show any errors then you really have a bug
<Teufelchen> i will add the result to the bug report comments then
<Teufelchen> planning on running the tests tonight
<penguin42> Teufelchen: I believe the bug in quantal memtest is it gives false errors in pass 7; so just watch out for that
<Teufelchen> i have a burned CD of system rescue cd 3.1.1
<Teufelchen> thanks a lot of caring about this issue, penguin42
<penguin42> Teufelchen: My dad runs with a sandybridge quantal system, we had a lot of problems getting it working, I ended up running on a daily kernel build, which is the other thing you could try - but that symptom was tht it just didn't boot when connected to certain monitors
<Teufelchen> also not acceptable
<Teufelchen> something is borked with these cheap and energy efficient chips, regarding support
<Teufelchen> like somebody would try to avoid that they become popular
<penguin42> don't read a conspiracy into it just being screwed
<Teufelchen> okay! :)
<notgary> Could someone please mark the Ubuntu task on this bug report as triaged and set it to a medium priority please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/1038738. I think medium because it matches a number of the points mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1038738 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Rhythmbox does not show the Library Location" [Medium,Triaged]
<xnox> notgary: i believe it's expected behaviour.
<notgary> xnox, It is indeed designed to do that, but the design is bad the developer has even admitted so. If someone sends him a patch to improve it before he gets round to it, then he'll merge it in
<xnox> notgary: sure, but that's upstream bug and a hard one =)
<notgary> xnox, is it really that hard? The multiple locations already have entries in gconf. I'd have thought it would be just a case of rejigging the interface for managing them.
<xnox> notgary: by default we set two locations: ~/Music & the one for Ubuntu One Music store downloads. Ideally users should see & be able to change the first one, but not the second one.
<xnox> because then their music store won't work.
<xnox> but there are other music stores as well... each with their own download locations...
<xnox> so there needs to be different "types" of music locations..... with ability to enable/disable (for music) and edit (for personal locations)
<xnox> for music sotres that is.
<notgary> xnox, Ah, now I get it. I think I'll still have a go at it, but bearing all that in mind.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-30
<njin> Hi guys, which is the name for the menu that open clicking the loudspeacker icon on top bar ? Thanks
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report long time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> yesterday I've tested the latest upstream kernel for my release
<cristian_c> I've changed the tags and the status
<cristian_c> but the report status has been set again to Incomplete
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> 'cristian, thank you for your comments. Could you please test the latest mainline kernel available via http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13-rc5-trusty/ and advise to the results?'
<cristian_c> I don't understand
<cristian_c> How can I solve this?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Pici> cristian_c: It looks like they want you to test with the latest kernel available on trusty, which is newer than 3.8.13-03081314 which you had already tested.
<Pici> sorry, the latest mainline kernel which is only available for trusty.
<cristian_c> Pici, ok, but i was told to test 3.8.13 in this channel
<cristian_c> because I'm using raring
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Pici, but if I must download 3.13-rc5, I'll do it
<cristian_c> :)
<Pici> cristian_c: fyi, end of life for Raring is coming up in January.
<penguin42> didn't raring get extended to match saucy?
<cristian_c> I dont'understand
<cristian_c> *n't
<Pici> penguin42: did it? I was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<penguin42> Pici: I thought when the support timescales got cut for saucy onwards something odd happened
<penguin42> ah no
<penguin42> It's Quantal that's the odd one
<penguin42> So Quantal is supported till April 2014 after Raring
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-01
<zameltout> hallo
<Linna> Hi, Does anybody knows why Ubuntu and Kubuntu 12.04 logs out randomly?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-02
<Nicnm> So don't really know how to report a bug, of if this is a bug or not, BUT I have a script pulling content from a log file, it places the file in folder X, but when I look in folder X from nautilus nothing shows up
<Nicnm> viewing it from the terminal produces the expected results
<blkperl_> can someone mark bug 1264368 as triaged plz? I can confirm the steps to reproduce
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1264368 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID was not found when attempting to remove it - warning when leaving Network menu of g-c-c" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264368
<hggdh> blkperl: please add a comment about what you did; I will then mark it triaged
<blkperl> hggdh: thanks
<blkperl> hggdh: done
<blkperl> hggdh: I was able to reproduce, 1264373 and 1255525 as well
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-03
<hggdh> blkperl: sorry, forgot to point it out: we need an upstream bug (in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/) to link to; then we can mark it triaged
<blkperl> hggdh: made an upstream bug, didn't see any existing ones
<blkperl> attached it to the launchpad
<hggdh> blkperl: done, thank you for your help & understanding
<blkperl> hggdh: thanks, can you mark bug 1255525 as well? I've attached the upstream bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1255525 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_settings_get_value: assertion 'G_IS_SETTINGS (settings)' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255525
<hggdh> blkperl: done
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-04
<TheLordOfTime> is this a VBox bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1265945
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265945 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 13.10-64 install on X64 fails " [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> (the summary has been edited slightly by me to be more precise but still)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: if it is a bug (which, right now, I cannot confirm) it is on VB. Chances are the OP has another virtualisation setup that is owning the x86-64, or the VB module(s) did not build correctly
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, where should the bug be filed against hten
<TheLordOfTime> it's only against Ubuntu atm
<TheLordOfTime> and nothing specific
 * TheLordOfTime did edit the summary to be less vague
<hggdh> I would guess against VB; this has no indication of being the ISO
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, so whatever the source package is for virtualbox is, then...
<TheLordOfTime> i forget what that is... *looks it up*
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i see a problem though
<TheLordOfTime> note the host OSes
<TheLordOfTime> the bug is Invalid in ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> if it's against VBox
<TheLordOfTime> the host OSes are Windows
<hggdh> the ubuntu load is complaining there is no x86_64, only a i686. So VB is passing the wrong thing, the setup is wrong, or the 64-bits modules are not loaded
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: oh. Windows.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: if that's the case it's still invalid because Windows host
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i'm commenting about that and setting Invalid right now to that extent
<hggdh> OK, agreed
 * hggdh moves to dinner
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, marked as Invalid.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: thank you
<TheLordOfTime> you're welcome :)
<j_f-f> Hi, please trigage the bug #1266000, and set the Importance to high
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266000 in mailgraph (Ubuntu) "WARNING: ignoring future date in syslog line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266000
<penguin42> j_f-f: Which part do you say makes this a 'high'  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<j_f-f> penguin42: "A bug that has a severe impact on a non-core application". But medium should not be used
<penguin42> why? Those are the triaging rules for the severities
<j_f-f> https://dev.launchpad.net/BugTriage : Others We do not use Medium or Wishlist.
<j_f-f> ok wrong page :-(, Then medium please
<penguin42> j_f-f: Reading the bug, are you sure it's not a time screwup?  You don't give your time when you run the command in comment #2
<j_f-f> I run it a tick before post
<j_f-f> and a plot the time offset via munin with max 3ms
<j_f-f> penguin42: I think its not a timezone issue, there is no delta in the logs
<dotnokato1> Hi, I have a question concerning reporting a bug for trusty: I noticed that libpango1.0-0 is a transitional package and instead other packages should depend on libpango-1.0-0. I have the list of affected packages (21). Should I report a bug for each package separately or should I rather create one report for the whole list?
<penguin42> dotnokato1: One bug can affect multiple packages - maybe that's best?  I'd check if there is one already though
<dotnokato1> penguin42: I'll check if this is reported already. Regarding reporting one bug for multiple packages: should I use ubuntu-bug or go through launchpad directly?
<penguin42> dotnokato1: Report it once via ubuntu-bug and then I think you can via the lp interface add 'also-affects' for the other packages
<penguin42> dotnokato1: However, given the thing you're dealing with, I think I'd check with the package maintainer for libpango about what they want to do
<dotnokato1> penguin42: Thanks, I'll create a question in launchpad first.
<penguin42> dotnokato1: Maybe also ask in #ubuntu-packaging?
<dotnokato1> penguin42: Will do. Thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> dotnokato1, big FYI if you want to avoid getting slapped around.
<TheLordOfTime> dotnokato1, don't crosspost
<TheLordOfTime> pick a channel, post your question, don't post everywhere else
<TheLordOfTime> ahh missed that there, sorry dotnokato1
 * TheLordOfTime didn't see penguin42 suggest to ask in -packaging
<TheLordOfTime> my bad!
<dotnokato1> TheLordOfTime: :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-05
<j_f-f> Hi. Is #1266179 a bug? I mean there stands Shift+Alt+L  and not Alt+Shift+L
<penguin42> bug 1266179
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266179 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "When `Shift+Alt L` is for switching keyboard layouts, Shift has to be pressed first" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266179
<j_f-f> yes
<penguin42> yeh I'd say that's a bug - it's a bit weird that
<penguin42> I'd expect with modifiers (shift/ctrl/alt) that the order doesn't matter
<j_f-f> ok and thanks Dave
<blacklight> hi folks, is anyone aware of any progress on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1025578
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025578 in bluez (Ubuntu) "espeak sound output very slow if bluez-alsa installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blacklight> it's seriously affecting me on saucy x64 too
<blacklight> not only with espeak, any audio application i launch (audacity, lmms, hydrogen, mixxx...) takes at least 20 seconds to start because of audio initialization
<blacklight> i understand it's an issue with bluez-alsa, but uninstalling bluez-alsa is not an option for me since i use bluetooth audio
<blacklight> it's still reproducible on saucy x64 this way:
<blacklight> apt-get install bluez-alsa
<blacklight> python
<blacklight> >>> import pyaudio
<blacklight> >>> p = pyaudio.PyAudio()
<blacklight> these messages pop out and python audio takes at least 20 seconds to be initialized: http://sprunge.us/UbOG
<blacklight> uninstalling bluez-alsa seems to fix it, but this is not an option for me...any solution?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-01
<babalon> Can someone help me? I want to do a bug report but i'm confused
<penguin42> what's up?
<babalon> My pciexpress and my tablet doesn't mount on ubuntu, but my galaxy y does. i think that is a kernel bug, but i'm not sure
<babalon> i've tested it (the tablet) on another machine with ubuntu 32 bits and it's ok
<penguin42> you say 'your pciexpress' - can you explain a bit more?
<penguin42> it's a bit odd to say 'your pciexpress doesn't mount'
<babalon> my sdcards doesn't mount
<penguin42> ok
<babalon> sdcard
<penguin42> babalon: and how is your sdcard connected?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-05
<lost1nfound> hey guys, i have a kernel crash and ifquery crash on 15.10 on ec2 w/ enhanced networking (10GE). i want to create a useful bug report but i cant get freaking kdump to work at all. ive followed the official instructions to the t, but triggering a crash wont write a dump to /var/crash, making ifquery crash wont write a crash report either, also even tried making kdump send the dumps over ssh per man
<lost1nfound>  pages, but it never tries to connect to the remote server... so stuck. any ideas? :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-06
<Diagon> Two bugs for which I don't know how to ID the relevant package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1531478, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1531404
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1531478 in Ubuntu "Browsers apparently not finding certs in Wiley new install" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1531404 in Ubuntu "nonexistent partition in /dev, & lsblk/disk util misbehaving with randomized disks" [Undecided,New]
<Diagon> Anyone have a suggestion?
<Diagon> c'm on, yr all computer geeks.  yr supposed 2b up@all hrs of the night ...
<rbasak> Diagon: ca-certificates perhaps. But it might be better to start with firefox given that the cause is not certain and the issue starts with one of those, even if the root cause is suspected to be deeper.
<Diagon> There's also the same problem with chromium
<Diagon> And it does kind of look like all the certs are there...
<rbasak> That's fine so the problem may be deeper, but like I say, until the root cause is found we don't know. Remember that the task can always be changed as more information comes to light.
<Diagon> Ok.  Thoughts on the second bug?
<rbasak> FOr the second bug, I don't think that's valid. If you fill a disk with random data, you will get a random partition table.
<rbasak> If you don't want a random partition table, fill the partition table areas with zeroes.
<Diagon> I'm getting exactly the same thing, with different random data.
<Diagon> Parted doesn't get confused
<Diagon> It's not random
<rbasak> It's undefined, and I think that's fine.
<rbasak> You could have filled it with random data and it happen to be the same as some valid partition table, too.
<Diagon> Hm.  Ok, well ...
<Diagon> ?
<rbasak> There's nothing reasonable that a partitioning tool could present in this case (other than perhaps report a corrupt table in some cases).
<rbasak> And it's also reasonable that different tools will behave differently.
<Diagon> Yes, but I've filled it twice, with different random data, and gotten the same confusion by lsblk or Disks util.
<Diagon> No, that's not right.  One disk reports as "Unknown" in Disk util.
<rbasak> So it tends towards one particular form of confusion in common cases.
<Diagon> That's not right either.  First it was /dev/sda and sdb ws fine
<Diagon> then it was /dev/sdb and sda was fine
<Diagon> *was
<rbasak> If you deliberately corrupt your partition table, you can expect confusing results.
<Diagon> Well, ok.
<Diagon> Another quesiton on bug reports...
<Diagon> Because of that first one, I can't get to launchpad via apport
<rbasak> Partitioning tools should never crash, and it would be nice if they warned you about corruption, but they cannot do so in all cases of writing random data since some of those random forms will be valid.
<Diagon> So I used: apport-cli -f -p <pkg.nm> --save <fn>
<Diagon> Problem is that on my machine with a working browser, I can't figureout how to upload the .apport file.
<Diagon> ubuntu-bug -c <fn.apport> -u bug# doesn't work.
<Diagon> Just checked ... MBR has a "bootstrap signature".  Two bytes right at the end.  If they aren't correct then clearly there's no partition table.
<Diagon> *"boot signature", excuse me.
<Diagon> Ok, added ca-certificates
<rbasak> Diagon: if the cause is that the tools can detect a corrupt table and are not doing so then I relent and that's a valid bug.
<rbasak> (unless upstreams say otherwise)
<Diagon> Hah!
<Diagon> :^)
<Diagon> How do i get these apport files up to launchapd??  Iv'e found 3 bugs on this install, the browser one being the most crippling for the moment.
<rbasak> I'm sorry, I don't know much about apport. I only know that one can use apport-collect really.
<Diagon> Ok. Thanks man...
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-08
<damascene> could someone look at this please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galculator/+bug/1532117
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532117 in galculator (Ubuntu) "Numbers disappear when selected in galculator calculation field" [Undecided,New]
<damascene> It's just because of white on select and white background
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone target https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1532231 at just trusty for me?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532231 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "`python3 -m venv venv` instructs you to install python3-venv which doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]
<killertofu> Assuming this is the right place for such a request, I was wondering if someone could take a look at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310800
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1310800 in linux (Ubuntu) "056a:0302 Trusty Tahr, kernel 3.13: automatic load of wacom.ko driver cause a "hard" kernel panic" [High,Confirmed]
<killertofu> Its been four months since I posted comment #23 which diagnosed the cause and provided a patch... I'm wondering what should be done to get the fix actually integrated.
<ogra_> killertofu, try #ubuntu-kernel perhaps ?
<killertofu> Will do -- thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-10
<Delemas> Hello, my upgrade keeps failing. Can someone point me to debugging resources for do-release-upgrade? Where on a filesystem it keeps upgrade in progress logging results?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-02
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> almost two years ago, I subscribed a bug related to conky, in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/1226277
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1226277 in conky (Ubuntu) "window_type desktop disappears when the desktop is clicked" [High,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> I've verified this bug with 14.04, I was asked to verify bug existence in 16.04, and I've done it. I've confirmed the bug exists also in 16.04
<cristian_c> What's the next step in the bug report process?
<Rosco2> Can someone from Bug Control set bug 1603935 to wishlist please? Thanks
<ubot5`> bug 1603935 in vagrant (Ubuntu) "Upgrading vagrant to 1.8.4 in xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603935
<hggdh> Rosco2: done
<cristian_c> hggdh: hi
<cristian_c> almost two years ago, I subscribed a bug related to conky, in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/1226277
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1226277 in conky (Ubuntu) "window_type desktop disappears when the desktop is clicked" [High,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> I've verified this bug with 14.04, I was asked to verify bug existence in 16.04, and I've done it. I've confirmed the bug exists also in 16.04
<cristian_c> What's the next step in the bug report process?
<hggdh> cristian_c: let me have a look at it
<cristian_c> ok, sorry
<cristian_c> (I don't know how to go forward in the triage)
<Rosco2> hggdh, Thanks!
<hggdh> cristian_c: conky is in universe -- meaning it is a target of opportunity. It would be nice if you could check the Debian BTS and see if a similar bug is opened there
<hggdh> if not, then you could open it, and add the link to ours
<cristian_c> ok
<hggdh> after having it linked, we can update the status to triaged
<cristian_c> one more thing, 'bts'?
<cristian_c> hggdh: ok, it's clear, thanks!
<cristian_c> :)
<hggdh> cristian_c: you are welcome, and thanks for caring
<cristian_c> thanks to you for ttiage :)
<hggdh> cristian_c: BTS is Bug Tracking System
<hggdh> cristian_c: https://www.debian.org/Bugs/
<cristian_c> yeah, I've forget that
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> recently, I've reopened a bug report on debian (but exists also in ubuntu)
<cristian_c> !info mozplugger
<ubot5`> mozplugger (source: mozplugger): Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14.5-2 (xenial), package size 67 kB, installed size 235 kB
<cristian_c> *it
<hggdh> and?
<cristian_c> only information
<hggdh> k
<cristian_c> bug #439540
<ubot5`> bug 439540 in mozplugger (Debian) "navigation keys not working inside firefox" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439540
<dylan__> Hi
<dylan__> The galileo package in Yakkety is unusable due to the bug LP: #1650046. Since I am the Debian maintainer of this package, I posted a very simple patch for yakkety.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1650046 in Ubuntu "application doesn't sync, it needs to be updated." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650046
<dylan__> Could someone apply this patch and upload the new version in yakkety?
<dylan__> thanks
<cristian_c> !info galileo
<ubot5`> Package galileo does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> !info galileo yakkety
<ubot5`> galileo (source: galileo): Utility to securely synchronize a Fitbit device with the Fitbit web service. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1 (yakkety), package size 35 kB, installed size 141 kB
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> I've not got fitbit devices
<hggdh> dylan__: I just reverted the bu to Triaged -- marking it as "fix released" means the fix is already published on the repositories, and there is nothing else to be done
<hggdh> ah.
<hggdh> my bad -- this is indeed fixed in Zesty, so we would need an SRU for previous supported versions
<dylan__> yes I am asking for an SRU :-)
<hggdh> dylan__: and the fix you provided is for 0.5.0, correct?
<dylan__> yep
<hggdh> ack. Will poke the motu folks about it
<dylan__> thanks I will do that
<hggdh> I opened a Yakkety task for it
<dylan__> thanks
<dylan__> Should I ask on the #ubuntu-motu channel for this SRU?
<hggdh> yes
<dylan__> ok
<hggdh> should be quite simple -- apply your patch, dch -i, build a test version, confirm, and submit officially
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-03
<selvodka> Need help kernel panic
<mazen160_> Hi
<mazen160_> Is there is anyone from Ubuntu security team online?
<tarpman> mazen160_: try in #ubuntu-security
<mazen160_> Thanks tarpman
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-04
<hggdh> tarpman: the security folks are actually at #ubuntu-hardened
<tarpman> hggdh: oh, thanks. noted
<hggdh> yw
<tarpman> hggdh: I got that from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GettingInvolved
<hggdh> weird
<hggdh> #ubuntu-security is a +i channel, so reserved
<hggdh> tarpman: ah. #ubuntu-security is mapped to -hardened
<hotellina> Hi everybody, I reported a bug for Ubuntu and I got asked more information. After having provided more info do I have to manage the status myself setting the status from Incomplete >> to Confirmed?
<rbasak> hotellina: essentially yes. Usually it'd be Incomplete -> New unless the team uses a different workflow (eg. kernel team) or if others have already confirmed they have the same bug.
<hotellina> tnx rbasak.
<burakbugrul> hello everybody, does anyone know about recovering journal error
<burakbugrul> I can't shutdown my computer ::(
<burakbugrul> :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-06
<hjd> Could someone add a Xenial task for bug 1448164? Looks like it would be hard to patch, but might be easier to find if there's an open Xenial task for the issue.
<ubot5`> bug 1448164 in runit (Ubuntu) "runit cannot be installed (Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448164
<rbasak> DOne.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-08
<maxb> bug 1609847 is private but apport crashes are being marked as duplicates of it. Would someone be able to take a look and make it public if possible?
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 1609847 could not be found
<hggdh> maxb: set to public
<hggdh> bug 1609847
<ubot5`> bug 1609847 in terminator (Ubuntu) "terminator crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609847
<maxb> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-01-03
<sniper2373> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILShmtmwxtc: bdmurray Flannel sakrecoer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<sniper2373> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSbdbwqmry: tsimonq2 kees wxl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<sccman> Hey there I have a quick question. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany/+bug/1358559
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358559 in geany (Ubuntu) "Feature: Double-Click to Maximize tabs" [Undecided,New]
<sccman> On that post, it's a feature request to be added to geany. How would we triage this?
<hggdh> sccman: this is probably something that upstream will have to do.
<hggdh> sccman: you can open (if not yet there) an upstream bug (referring to the LP one), and comment in LP that this is a feature request that upstream must consider
<hggdh> and link the upstream bug in LP
<sccman> How do I do that?
<hggdh> sccman: what? open the upstream bug, link it to LP?
<sccman> Both.
<sccman> I'm new to everything.
<hggdh> sccman: the fact it is a feature request does not mean it cannot have a bug on LP
<sccman> Oh wait they forwarded it as upstream. It's an old post xD
<hggdh> sccman: yes
<hggdh> sccman: I re-opened it
<sccman> Hmm
<sccman> Why?
<sccman> Just trying to help :)
<hggdh> yes, and we do thank you.
<sccman> How can I help?
<hggdh> hold on a sec, let me get some links
<sccman> I tried looking on the Triage page and it said to mark it as Invalid based on the chart.
<sccman> If it's a feature.
<hggdh> sccman: a good starting point is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triage gives an introduction to triaging, Ubuntu-style
<sccman> Right.
<sccman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triage/Charts
<sccman> It says to mark it as Invalid. How come it shouldn't be marked as Invalid?
<hggdh> hold on, it should not say that
<hggdh> yes, this chart is slightly outdated. We do accept feature requests as bugs, but the original poster will have to understand *we* will not work on it
<hggdh> (apart from opening it upstream and/or linking to an upstream request
<hggdh> this is sort of fuzzy, though. Welcome to the marvelous world of triaging
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-01-04
<hggdh> this specific bug can be marked as triaged; there is nothing else we can do here
<hggdh> sccman: in this case, the bug went to triaged/wishlist
<hggdh> sccman: also, please do not hesitate is asking here if you have doubts on triaging
<hggdh> sccman: and yes, we need people to help :-)
<sccman> How do you mark bug reports as Wishlist?
<rbasak> Not everyone has permission to set the Importance field for what are I hope obvious reasons :)
<rbasak> If you need something changing and can't do it yourself, please ask here.
<sccman> What "obvious reasons" are those?
<sccman> :)
<rbasak> Otherwise everything would end up Critical, since to a bug reporter his or her bug is always Critical.
<sccman> Oh. Makes sense.
<sccman> Unless you prevent people from marking Critical.
<rbasak> Then all bugs would end up High :)
<sccman> But it's up to the makers lol
<rbasak> This is the right place to ask for privileged bug status changes. We're always looking for more volunteers to help. If you show that you understand how to set the privilege fields, we'd be happy to give you permission to do that directly.
<sccman> True.
<sccman> Where would you say you guys need the help with the most?
<rbasak> Good question. I'm not sure.
<rbasak> Everything :)
<rbasak> I think it's really a case of matching a volunteer's skills (and motivation/interest) to what needs doing
<sccman> There's no job that's in real demand in Ubuntu?
<sccman> I mean in particular that is.
<sccman> Like if you work for a company and they say they're "desperate" for X personnell?
<rbasak> The bug database is a massive list of what users would like us to be doing :)
<sccman> Fair enough.
<sccman> The users are the customers after all lol
<rbasak> Ubuntu isn't a single entity with a single direction.
<rbasak> *Canonical* have goals, but they hire employees for what they need.
<sccman> Right.
<rbasak> But Ubuntu itself does whatever the project participants want to do, except when those goals are in conflict (which is rare).
<sccman> I see.
<rbasak> Of course everyone wants an Ubuntu developer to appear to fix *their* bug.
<rbasak> I don't mean that in a bad way. It's pretty much tautological.
<rbasak> And separate from bugs, there are features. Right now we want people to work on snaps for third party projects. That's a big area of focus for Canonical right now.
<sccman> Every user wants their problems fixed with computers. Even Microsoft and Apple lol
<sccman> They want the computer to fix their lives like magic.
<rbasak> Because snaps solve a bunch of problems for Ubuntu users, and we have a solution for it.
<sccman> What are snaps?
<rbasak> https://snapcraft.io/
<rbasak> It solves the problem of packaging software outside a distribution.
<rbasak> Eg. if you're a software vendor and you want to ship some software directly to Ubuntu users.
<rbasak> Or if you're an Ubuntu user and you want to try some cool new software that didn't ship with Ubuntu because it didn't exist at the time, and you want to try it out without risking destabilising your system or risking security.
<sccman> How is that different from the package manager?
<sccman> Like apt and pacman?
<rbasak> apt package repositories must be tightly integrated with each other in order to work.
<rbasak> It's difficult for a third party to provide a package from outside the distribution with the required level of integration.
<rbasak> Separately, users trust the distribution repository because everything in it has been vetted by the distribution.
<rbasak> And you have to trust *something*.
<rbasak> Third party packages don't have to pass the same quality requirements, so they can vary wildly in quality.
<rbasak> For example some may "call home" and leak user data from your home directory.
<rbasak> These things are unacceptable in distributions and so generally get rejected, removed, fixed, etc. as soon as they're spotted.
<rbasak> But if you use third party repositories, you have no control over what that repository can do on your system.
<rbasak> snaps provide isolation and confinement so you can safely install a snap on your system without having to worry about this.
<rbasak> (the just-published hardware vulnerability aside)
<sccman> Isn't it just another third-party respository?
<sccman> I'm not trying to bash snapcraft, I'm only trying to understand.
<sccman> Maybe a better question would be...how does it offer more control over what a repository does?
<rbasak> Snaps come from third parties, yes. But snapd, the (sort of) package manager that runs on your system, runs package contents "confined". As well as just installing something on your system, it also manages the rnning of it.
<sccman> It sounds like it has heavy security in it.
<rbasak> "Confined" means that when the process is run, it doesn't have access to a bunch of things unless it is given that access.
<rbasak> Right
<rbasak> For example, if I install and run a snap, it can't just stream video from my webcam.
<rbasak> But a program installed by apt can.
<rbasak> With snaps, I have to explictly connect that interface for it to be able to do it.
<rbasak> A bit like permissions on Android apps.
<rbasak> This makes third party snap repositories "safe" when compared to third party apt repositories.
<sccman> Hmm
<sccman> It sounds like it's a third-party repository, but yet it's not. Almost like it's apt-get but with a little more liberal security standards.
<sccman> For a lack of a better term.
<rbasak> Instead of vetting taking place at the point the package is included in the distribution, the vetting takes place at the time the program is run on a user's system.
<rbasak> This removes the need for manual vetting.
<rbasak> In contrast, a third party apt repository receives no vetting.
<sccman> Oh okay.
<sccman> And I'm sure it would give developers more flexibility so they don't have to meet Ubuntu's strict standards.
<sccman> They won't be restricted as much by Ubuntu's standards in their features.
<rbasak> Right
<sccman1> How would you describe the users of snapcraft?
<sccman> Sorry been messing with pidgin lol
<sccman1> How would you describe the users of snapcraft?
<rbasak> I'm not sure I understand the question.
<sccman> Well it's obviously solving a group of people's problems, otherwise nobody would use it :)
<sccman> All published software will, at the end of the day, be used by its users. However not all users will use the software. Linux for example is typically used for people who are more tech-savvy versus Windows and Mac's audience is more geared towards everyday non-technical users.
<sccman> versus Windows' and Mac's audience will gear toward*
<sccman> In marketing there's typically a target group of people that you gear your products to. I was wondering if you happen to have any insight on that :)
<sccman> Maybe if you overheard.
<hggdh> sccman: I will give you an example: I use pycharm (from jetbrains.com). Up to nowish, pycharm was distrivuted as a tgz (compressed tarball). Now they offer a snap for it
<hggdh> and I jumped over to the pycharm snap... now I do not have to worry about updating it, and I can (theoretically) install it on any Linux distro that supports snap
<hggdh> Now... I am waiting for CLion to be snapped as well, then I am happy :-)
<rbasak> For a long time, third parties have shipped software to Ubuntu users by hacking something together.
<rbasak> All PPAs and third party apt repositories are fundamentally a hack.
<rbasak> The target, IMHO, should be to have snaps replace all of those.
<hggdh> +1
<padv> Can somebody please close LP: #776376 this package has been deleted in artful on 2017-07-28 by Steve Langasek (From Debian) ROM; no longer used; Debian bug #863235 and Ubuntu 11.04 is no longer supported
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 776376 in libgnuinet-java (Ubuntu) "package libgnuinet-java 1.1.1-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776376
<ubot5> Debian bug 863235 in ftp.debian.org "RM: libgnuinet-java -- ROM; no longer used" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/863235
<rbasak> padv: I don't just want to change a bug status without an explanation. Could you write the reason into the bug, please?
<padv> rbasak: I added the reason into the bug report and was able to mark it Fix Released (did know I could do that)
<padv> rbasak: Thanks for your help
<padv> rbasak: s/did/didn't
<hggdh> it is actually not fix released, if the package was dropped. Invalid would be better
<hggdh> padv: and yes, you can move to fix released. You just cannot move it out of it
<padv> hggdh: sorry can you change to Invalid
<rbasak> I don't like Invalid, because that suggests it was Invalid at the time it was filed, which isn't necessarily true.
<rbasak> We usually set Won't Fix for EOL bug reports.
<rbasak> So I did that.
<hggdh> rbasak: cool, and I agree
<padv> rbasak: Thanks!
<rbasak> Though in this case I think it's quite clearly a system issue rather than a bug.
<padv> hggdh: Thanks for agreeing
<rbasak> But to explain that, and apologise for telling them now rather than at the time of the report when it would be useful, is quite an essay to write :-/
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-01-07
<xucompute> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ LRH IS LIVE NOW!! TODAYS EDITION SLIMER GETS FUCKED IN VEGAS!! https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live CALL 315-505-4666 axqeh: pleia2 batteronizer Dmitrii-Sh-PTO ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<xucompute> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ LRH IS LIVE NOW!! TODAYS EDITION SLIMER GETS FUCKED IN VEGAS!! https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live CALL 315-505-4666 zycawi: book` bladernr Hedged-Handful ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I added my testimonial to this bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/1737083
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1737083 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "Epiphany does not start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
